# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  اخبار امم افريقيا

## العالي عالي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*عشــاق الريــاضة
فى هذا الموضوع سندرج جميع أخبار بطولة كأس بطولة الأمم الأفريقيه أنجولا 2010
 

وسوف يكون الموضوع متجدد 


شعــار بطولة
كأس أمــم أفريقيــا 2010

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]منتخب مالاوي في سطور[/align]


*[align=center]لقب الفريق : المشاعل. تأسيس اتحاد مالاوي للعبة : عام 1966 . الانضمام للفيفا : 1968 . رئيس اتحاد مالاوي للعبة : نياميلاندو ماندا والتر. التصنيف الحالي : 99 عالميا و23 أفريقيا. أفضل تصنيف سابق : 53 في كانون أول/ديسمبر 1992 . أسوأ تصنيف سابق : 138 في كانون أول/ديسمبر 2007 . أكبر فوز للفريق : على بوتسوانا 8/1 في تموز/يوليو 1968 وبنفس النتيجة على جيبوتي في أيار/مايو 2008 . أكبر هزيمة : في أول مباراة دولية للفريق وكانت أمام غانا (تحت اسم جولد كوست) صفر/12 في تشرين أول/أكتوبر 1962 .
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]منتخب مالي في سطور





لقب الفريق: النسور.

 تأسيس الاتحاد المالي للعبة: عام 1960 . الانضمام للفيفا: عام 1964 .

 رئيس الاتحاد المالي للعبة: سيسيه كولادو.

 التصنيف الحالي: 47 عالميا والسابع أفريقيا. 

 أفضل تصنيف سابق: 35 في آذار/مارس 2007 .

 أسوأ تصنيف سابق: 117 في تشرين أول/أكتوبر 2001 .

  أول مباراة دولية: الفوز على أفريقيا الوسطى 4/3 في نيسان/أبريل 1960 . 

أكبر فوز للفريق: على موريتانيا 6/صفر في أيار/مايو 1975 .

  أكبر هزيمة: أمام الجزائر صفر/7 في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 1988 .  

        [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]منتخب أنجولا في سطور

لقب الفريق: الفهود السمراء* الأبقار الوحشية. تأسيس الاتحاد الأنجولي للعبة: عام 1979 . الانضمام للفيفا: 1980 . رئيس الاتحاد الأنجولي للعبة: فيرنانديز جوستينو. التصنيف الحالي: 95 عالميا و20 أفريقيا. أفضل تصنيف سابق: 45 في تموز/يوليو 2000 . أسوأ تصنيف سابق: 124 في آذار/مارس 1994 . أول مباراة دولية: الفوز على كوبا 1/صفر في حزيران/يونيو 1977 . أكبر فوز للفريق: على سوازيلاند 7/1 في نيسان/أبريل 2000 . أكبر هزيمة: أمام البرتغال صفر/6 في آذار/مارس 1989 .
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

نبذه بسيطة عن نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم - أنجولا 2010 
 ستكون النسخة السابعة والعشرين من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم، وهي البطولة الرئيسية للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف). 
 وقد فازت أنغولا باستضافة البطولة بعد أن تقدمت - إلى جانب أنغولا - كل من
 نيجيريا، والجابون، وغينيا الاستوائية، وليبيا، كما رفض ترشيح كل من
 موزمبيق، وناميبيا، وزمبابوي، والسنغال. وفازت الجابون وغينيا الاستوائية
 باستضافة البطولة في عام 2012 حيث ستقام البطولة في البلدين. أما ليبيا
 فقد اختيرت لاستضافة البطولة للمرة الثانية في عام 2014، بينما ستكون
 نيجيريا البلد المستضيف البديل لبطولات الأمم الأفريقية للأعوام 2010، و
 2012، و2014 في حال فشلت إحدى الدول في تحقيق متطلبات الاتحاد الأفريقي
 لكرة القدم. وستكون تصفيات الاتحاد الأفريقي لبطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم
 2010 التي ستقام في جنوب أفريقيا، التي بدأت في أكتوبر 2007، هي أيضاً
 تصفيات لهذه البطولة. وعلى الرغم من أن منتخب أنغولا لكرة القدم يشارك في
 تصفيات كأس العالم، إلا أنه قد تأهل تلقائياً لكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010. 
 وقد وصل المنتخب الأنغولي إلى بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية في أربع مناسبات،
 وكان أفضل إنجازاته وصوله إلى ربع النهائي في كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة
 القدم 2008 في غانا. كما استطاع التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم
 2006 في ألمانيا.
 الدولة المستضيفة للبطولة :  
 أنغولا 
 معلومات  
 *الإسم : جمهورية أنغولا*
 *العلم :* 
 *العاصمة : لواندا*
 *أكبر مدينة : لواندا*
 *اللغة الرسمية : البرتغالية*
 *لغات محلية : الكونجولية والشوكوية وامبوندو وكمبوندو*
 *الرئيس : خوسيه إدواردو دوس سانتوس*
 *رئيس الوزراء : باولو كاسوما*
 *الاستقلال : عن البرتغال 11 - 11 - 1975*
 *المساحة : 481,354 ميل مربع , 1,246,700 كم مربع*
 *السكان : 18,489,000* 
 *العملة : كوانزا*
*المدن المستضيفة للبطولة :*
 *{ 1 - لواندا , 2 - بنجيلا , 3 - كابيندا , 4 - لوبانجو }* 
 *الملاعب المستضيفة للبطولة :*
 *{ 1 - ملعب المدينة الجامعية , 2 - ملعب السيد داجارشا , 3 - ملعب تشيمانديلا , 4 - ملعب تشلا العالي }*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المجموعات* 



المجموعة الاولى 
1- انغولا 
2- الجزائر
3- مالاوى
4-مالى 


المجموعة الثانية 
1- ساحل العاجل 
2- بوركينا فاسو
3- غانا 
4- توجو


المجموعة الثالثة 
1- مصر 
2- موزنبيق 
3- نيجيريا 
4-بنين


المجموعة الرابعة
1- الكاميرون 
2- الجابون 
3- زامبيا
4-تونس

----------


## العالي عالي

صور المنتخبات 

انجولا


 




 الجزائر


 


 مالاوى


 



 مالى


 



 ساحل العاج 

 كوت ديفوار


 



 بوركينافاسو


 




 غانا


 

الكاميرون

 




 الجابون


 



 زامبيا


 



 تونس


 


 موزمبيق


 



 نيجيريا


 

مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

*منتخب بوركينا فاسو في سطور :


لقب الفريق : الخيول. تأسيس الاتحاد البوركيني للعبة : عام 1960 . الانضمام للفيفا : 1964 . رئيس الاتحاد البوركيني للعبة : تيودور ساوادوجو. التصنيف الحالي : 49 عالميا والتاسع أفريقيا. أفضل تصنيف سابق : 49 في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2009 . أسوأ تصنيف سابق : 127 في كانون أول/ديسمبر 1993 . أول مباراة دولية للفريق : الفوز على الجابون 5/4 في نيسان/أبريل 1960 . أكبر فوز للفريق : على موزمبيق 4/صفر في حزيران/يونيو 2003 . أكبر هزيمة : أمام الجزائر صفر/7 في آب/أغسطس 1981 .
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*منتخب كوت ديفوار في سطور :

لقب الفريق : الأفيال. تأسيس الاتحاد الإيفواري للعبة : عام 1960 . الانضمام للفيفا : 1964 . رئيس الاتحاد الإيفواري للعبة : جاك أنوما. التصنيف الحالي : 16 عالميا والثاني أفريقيا. أفضل تصنيف سابق : 16 في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2009 . أسوأ تصنيف سابق : 75 في آذار/مارس 2004 . أول مباراة دولية للفريق : الفوز على داهومي 3/2 في نيسان/أبريل 1960 . أكبر فوز للفريق : على مالي 6/صفر في آذار/مارس 1985 . أكبر هزيمة : أمام غانا 2/6 في أيار/مايو 1971 .*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووووووو عالي انا ما بحب الرياضة 
بس ليش كلهم لونهم اسود لو في ناس لونهم ابيض احلى  :Icon32:

----------


## دليلة

> يسلمووووووووووووو عالي انا ما بحب الرياضة 
> بس ليش كلهم لونهم اسود لو في ناس لونهم ابيض احلى


يابنت الشديفات انتي في القارة السمرا وحدي ربك 


يسلمو العالي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## anoucha

مرسيي العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

محاربو الصحراء يعلقون آمالهم على خبرة صايفي

رغم بلوغه الرابعة والثلاثين من عمره ، ما زال رفيق صايفي أبرز نجوم المنتخب الجزائري ويمثل عنصرا أساسيا يعتمد عليه رابح سعدان المدير الفني للفريق في تشكيل الفريق وخططه للمباريات خاصة الصعبة منها.

وبدأ صايفي مسيرته مع احتراف كرة القدم في فريق مولودية الجزائر موسم 1996/1997 ولكنه انتقل بعد موسم 1998/1999 إلى أوروبا حيث لعب لفريق تروا الفرنسي وقضى في صفوفه أربعة مواسم في دوري الدرجة الأولى وموسم 2003/2004 بدوري الدرجة الثانية حيث خاض مع الفريق 110 مباريات سجل خلالها 19 هدفا.

وبعدها انتقل صايفي إلى فريق إيستر الفرنسي أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى آنذاك وظل فيه موسما واحدا سجل خلاله أربعة أهداف في 35 مباراة قبل الانتقال لأجاكسيو الفرنسي لكنه لم يسجل سوى هدفين في موسم واحد بصفوف الفريق لينتقل بعد ذلك إلى لوريان الفرنسي ومنه إلى الخور القطري في آب/أغسطس الماضي.

أما على مستوى المنتخب ، فكانت مشاركته الأولى مع الفريق في عام 1995 وسجل أول هدف له مع الفريق في 28 شباط/فبراير 1999 في شباك ليبيريا.

ويتميز صايفي بقدراته على المراوغة ومهارات أخرى جعلته يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في الجزائر.

وانضم صايفي إلى صفوف المنتخب الجزائري للمرة الأولى في عام 1998 ومنذ ذلك الحين خاض اللاعب مع الفريق أكثر من 50 مباراة دولية وكانت له العديد من الأهداف المؤثرة وكان آخرها في شباك المنتخب الزامبي في التاسع من أيلول/سبتمبر الماضي ضمن التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ولعب صايفي دورا كبيرا في بلوغ الفريق لنهائيات كأسي العالم وأفريقيا 2010 حيث كان القائد المثالي للفريق داخل المستطيل الأخضر ونجح في تحفيز زملائه داخل الملعب لبلوغ النهائيات.

وإذا كان أمل كل لاعب هو المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم فإن كأس أفريقيا تمثل أيضا الكثير بالنسبة لصايفي حيث يتمنى قيادة الفريق إلى إنجاز حقيقي في هذه البطولة خاصة وأنها قد تكون الأخيرة له مع الفريق على الساحة الأفريقية.

ولذلك يعلق عليه الجزائريون آمالا عريضة في أن يقود بخبرته المنتخب الجزائري إلى الأدوار النهائية بالبطولة الأفريقية.

----------


## العالي عالي

*:: المجموعة الأولى ستقام فى مدينة لواندا :: 

أنجولا × مالى
يوم 10 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة 

مالاوى × الجزائر
يوم 11 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 3.45 عصراً بتوقيت القاهرة

مالى × الجزائر
يوم 14 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

أنجولا × مالاوى
يوم 14 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

أنجولا × الجزائر
يوم 18 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

مالى × مالاوى
يوم 18 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة
--------------------------------------
:: المجموعة الثانية ستقام فى مدينة كابيندا :: 

كوت ديفوار × بوركينا فاسو
يوم 11 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

غانا × توجو
يوم 11 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

بوركينا فاسو × توجو
يوم 15 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

كوت ديفوار × غانا
يوم 15 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

بوركينا فاسو × غانا
يوم 19 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

كوت ديفوار × توجو
يوم 19 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة
----------------------------------
:: المجموعة الثالثة ستقام فى مدينة بينجويلا :: 

مصر × نيجيريا
يوم 12 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

موزمبيق × بنين
يوم 12 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

نيجيريا × بنين
يوم 16 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

مصر × موزمبيق
يوم 16 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

مصر × بنين
يوم 20 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

نيجيريا × موزمبيق
يوم 20 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة
--------------------------
:: المجموعة الرابعة ستقام فى مدينة لوبانجو :: 

الكاميرون × الجابون
يوم 13 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

زامبيا × تونس
يوم 13 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

الجابون × تونس
يوم 17 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

الكاميرون × زامبيا
يوم 17 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 8.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

الجابون × زامبيا
يوم 21 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة

الكاميرون × تونس
يوم 21 / 1 / 2010 الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة
-----------------------------
:: دور الـــــ 8 :: 

اول المجموعة الأولى × ثانى المجموعة الثانية
فى مدينة لواندا الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 24 / 1 / 2010

أول المجموعة الثانية × ثانى المجموعة الأولى
فى مدينة كابيندا الساعة 9.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 24 / 1 / 2010

أول المجموعة الثالثة × ثانى المجموعة الرابعة
فى مدينة بينجويلا الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 25 / 1 / 2010

أول المجموعة الرابعة × ثانى المجموعة الثالثة
فى مدينة لوبانجو الساعة 9.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 25 / 1 / 2010
----------------------------
:: الدور نصف النهائــى :: 

الفائز من مباراة دور الـ 8 الأولى × الفائز من مباراة دور الـ 8 الرابعة
فى مدينة لواندا الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 28 / 1 / 2010

الفائز من مباراة دور الـ 8 الثانية × الفائز من مباراة دور الـ 8 الثالثة
فى مدينة بينجويلا الساعة 9.30 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 28 / 1 / 2010
----------------------------
:: مباراة الثالث والرابع :: 

الخاسر من نصف النهائى الأول × الخاسر من نصف النهائى الثانى
فى مدينة بينجويلا الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 31 / 1 / 2010
----------------------------
:: المباراة النهائية :: 

الفائز من نصف النهائى الأول × الفائز من نصف النهائى الثانى
فى مدينة لواندا الساعة 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 31 / 1 / 2010
------------------------------

*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]
*أكد مهاجم المنتخب النيجيري ولاعب خط وسط لوكومتيف موسكو الروسى، بيتر أوديمونجى فى تصريحات لاذاعة " بيرلا اف ام " النيجيرية تقته فى منتخب النسور الخضر وانه يمتلك الامكانيات التي تؤهله للسيطرة من جديد على الكرة الافريقية وانه قد حان الوقت لايقاف سطوة الفراعنة على القارة السمراء وخاصة بعد تراجع مستوى بطل الامم الافريقية للموسمين متتالين 2006/2008 .

وأكد نجم نيجيريا على قدرة النسور النيجيرية على الوصول للمباراة النهائية بكأس الامم بانجولا ، قائلا : "على أسوأ تقدير.. سنصل للمباراة النهائية فى كأس الأمم".

كما اشار المهاجم النيجيري ان الحماسة والاصرار والعزيمة القوية هي سر وصول النسور النيجيرية لكأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا قائلا : "نمتلك عزيمة قوية، وهذا هو السر فى وصولنا لكأس العالم 2010"

ومما هو جدير بالذكر ان أن أوديمونجى "28 عامًا"، تم اختياره مؤخرًا كأفضل لاعب نيجيرى فى العام الحالى، ومثّل اللاعب منتخب بلاده فى 32 مباراة سجل خلالها ستة أهداف.

هذا وستنطلق فاعليات البطولة الافريقية فى العاشر من يناير 2010 ويفتتح المنتخب النيجيري لقاءه الاول امام المنتخب المصري فى التاني عشر من نفس الشهر.*
 [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]

يقود الدولي الغاني مايكل ايسيان لاعب وسط تشيلسي الإنكليزي منتخب بلاده في نهائيات أمم إفريقيا التي ستنطلق منافساتها في غانا في العاشر من الشهر الجاري.  ويأتي هذا القرار بعد استبعاد قائد الفريق من التشكيلة التي تشارك في البطولة القارية بسبب الإصابة، ما جعل مهمة القيادة توكل إلى نائبه جون منساه. 
 ووفقاً لما ذكره موقع (غانا سوكر نت) فإن الأخبار السيئة للمدير الفني للفريق توالت، بعد إصابة القائد الثاني للفريق منساه، الخميس ما أبعده هو الآخر عن التشكيلة. 
 وتبدأ مهمة لاعب تشيلسي بعد التحاقه بمنتخب بلاده الأسبوع المقبل، بسبب قضاء فترة علاج من إصابة بسيطة ألمت به أثناء مشاركته مع ناديه اللندني في مباريات الدوري الإنكليزي. 
 ولم يتوقف مسلسل الإصابات عند هذا الحد فقد أعلن مصدر رسمي في الاتحاد الغاني لكرة القدم الجمعة أن مدافع فولهام جون باينتسيل انسحب من تشكيلة غانا المشاركة في نهائيات كأس أمم إفريقيا بسبب الإصابة. 
 وتعرض باينتسيل إلى الإصابة في مباراة فريقه أمام جاره اللندني تشلسي المتصدر 1-2 الاثنين الماضي في المرحلة العشرين من الدوري الانكليزي. 
         وأوضح المصدر أن مدافع خيتافي الإسباني ديريك بواتنغ سيحل مكان باينتسيل. [/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

*صقور توجو تحلم بعبور الدور الأول في كأس أفريقيا للمرة الأولى

**
رغم بلوغه نهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا ، ما زال المنتخب التوجولي لكرة القدم بلا أي رصيد من الإنجازات في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية على مدار تاريخها الطويل.

 ومنذ انطلاق فعاليات البطولة في عام 1957 تأهل الفريق للنهائيات ست مرات سابقة وستكون مشاركته في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا هذا الشهر هي السابعة له في النهائيات الأفريقية.

 ولكن صقور توجو لم تستطع عبور الدور الأول في البطولة الأفريقية على مدار مشاركاتها الست السابقة في البطولة وتحلم بكسر هذه القاعدة في البطولة القادمة التي تستضيفها أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي.

 وبدأ مشاركات منتخب توجو في التصفيات المؤهلة لكؤوس الأمم الأفريقية بداية من بطولة 1968 ولكن الحظ لم يحالفه إلا في عام 1972 عندما بلغ النهائيات ثم انتظر الفريق 12 عاما أخرى ليظهر للمرة الثانية في النهائيات عام 1984 .

 وبعدها انتظر الفريق مجددا حتى 1998 ليظهر في النهائيات ثم شارك في البطولتين التاليتين عامي 2000 و2002 وغاب عن بطولة عام 2004 ثم شارك في البطولة عام 2006 ولكنه خرج فيها جميعا من الدور الأول صفر اليدين.

 كما غاب الفريق عن البطولة الماضية على الرغم من الصحوة التي يعيشها الفريق في القرن الجديد بفضل وجود أكثر من لاعب بارز في صفوفه مثل إيمانويل أديبايور الذي تألق كثيرا ضمن صفوف أرسنال الإنجليزي ثم رحل إلى مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي قبل بداية الموسم الحالي.

 واقتصر رصيد المنتخب التوجولي في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا على 18 مباراة فاز في اثنتين وتعادل في ست وخسر عشر مباريات وسجل 13 هدفا فقط مقابل 32 دخلت مرماه ليظل ضمن الفرق ذات التاريخ المتواضع للغاية على الساحة الأفريقية رغم تأهله سابقا لكأس العالم.

 ولكن مع تأهل الفريق لخمس من آخر سبع بطولات لكأس الأمم الأفريقية ، أصبح هدف أديبايور ورفاقه حاليا هو كسر تلك القاعدة والعبور إلى دور الثمانية للمرة الأولى في تاريخ توجو.

 والحقيقة أن الفريق يمتلك المقومات التي تساعده بالفعل على تفجير المفاجآت حيث تضم صفوفه مجموعة من اللاعبين المتميزين يحترف معظمهم بالأندية الأوروبية كما اكتسب الفريق خبرة رائعة من المشاركة في البطولات الأفريقية الأخيرة وكذلك في كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا.

 ولم تكن مسيرة الفريق في التصفيات سهلة على الإطلاق حيث عانى صقور توجو كثيرا في طريقهم نحو كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا.

 واحتل الفريق المركز الثاني في مجموعته بالمرحلة الأولى من التصفيات وذلك برصيد ست نقاط وبفارق نقطة واحدة خلف نظيره الزامبي متصدر المجموعة.

 وحقق الفريق في هذه المرحلة فوزين فقط على زامبيا 1/صفر وسوازيلاند 6/صفر وخسر أمام سوازيلاند 1/2 وأمام زامبيا صفر/1 .

 وفي المرحلة النهائية بالتصفيات ، فاز المنتخب التوجولي على الكاميرون 1/صفر وعلى الجابون بنفس النتيجة وتعادل مع المغرب سلبيا و1/1 وخسر من الجابون صفر/3 ومن الكاميرون بالنتيجة نفسها ليحتل المركز الثالث في مجموعته برصيد ثماني نقاط بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف الجابون وخمس نقاط خلف الكاميرون وخمس نقاط أمام المغرب.

 وتصطدم طموحات توجو في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا 2010 بوقوعه في مجموعة الموت حيث يلتقي في المجموعة الثانية مع منتخبي كوت ديفوار وغانا العملاقين بالإضافة لمنتخب بوركينا فاسو العائد بقوة أيضا للنهائيات.

 ويستهل المنتخب التوجولي مسيرته في النهائيات بمواجهة صعبة للغاية أمام نظيره الغاني يوم 11 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي ثم يلتقي نظيريه البوركيني والإيفواري في المباراتين التاليتين على الترتيب يومي 15 و19 من الشهر نفسه.

 ويحتاج صقور توجو إلى تدخل المفاجآت من أجل تحقيق حلم الوصول لدور الثمانية بالبطولة الأفريقية للمرة الأولى في تاريخهم.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*منتخب الكاميرون في سطور
*


لقب الفريق : الأسود. تأسيس الاتحاد الكاميروني لكرة القدم : عام 1959 . الانضمام للفيفا : 1964 . رئيس الاتحاد الكاميروني للعبة : أيا محمد. التصنيف الحالي : 11 عالميا والأول أفريقيا. أفضل تصنيف سابق : 11 في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2006 . أسوأ تصنيف سابق : 62 في نيسان/أبريل 1997 . أول مباراة دولية للفريق : الفوز على الصومال 9/2 في نيسان/أبريل 1960 . أكبر فوز للفريق : على الصومال 9/2 في نيسان/أبريل 1960 . أكبر هزيمة : أمام النرويج 1/6 في تشرين أول/أكتوبر 1990 .

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*منتخب الجابون في سطور*[/align]


[align=center]
لقب الفريق : الفهود السوداء . تأسيس الاتحاد الجابوني لكرة القدم: عام 1962 . الانضمام للفيفا : 1966 . رئيس الاتحاد الجابوني للعبة : بلاسيد إنجاندزاس . التصنيف الحالي : 48 عالميا ، والثامن أفريقيا. أفضل تصنيف سابق : 30 في تموز/يوليو 2009 . أسوأ تصنيف سابق : 125 ،في نيسان/أبريل 2005 . أول مباراة دولية للفريق : الهزيمة أمام بوركينا فاسو 4/5 في نيسان/أبريل 1960. أكبر فوز للفريق : على بنين 7/صفر ، في نيسان/أبريل 1995 . أكبر هزيمة : أمام المغرب صفر/6 في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2006 .[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*صراع ثلاثي بين الجزائر وأنغولا ومالي في المجموعة الأولى*


تحن الجزائر إلى الماضي القريب وبلوغها الدور ربع النهائي في كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم في تونس عندما تخوض غمار النسخة السابعة والعشرين للعرس القاري في انغولا من 10 إلى 31 كانون الثاني (يناير) الحالي، حيث تسعى إلى تأكيد أحقيتها بحجز بطاقتها إلى نهائيات مونديال 2010 في جنوب افريقيا. 
ويعود المنتخب الجزائري الى النهائيات القارية بعد غياب عن النسختين الاخيرتين في مصر وغانا، وتحديدا منذ عروضه الرائعة في النسخة الرابعة والعشرين على اراضي الجارة تونس عندما بلغ الدور ربع النهائي وكان قاب قوسين او ادنى من بلوغ دور الاربعة حيث تقدم على جاره المغربي 1-0 قبل ان يقلب الاخير الطاولة ويدرك التعادل في الدقيقة الاخيرة ويفرض شوطين اضافيين سجل خلالهما هدفين اخرج الجزائريين خاليي الوفاض.

وكان مدرب الجزائر وقتذاك الوطني رابح سعدان الذي يعود اليه الفضل حاليا في اعادة الجزائر إلى الساحتين القارية والعالمية من خلال قيادته إلى المسابقتين معا عن جدارة واستحقاق وعلى حساب الفراعنة ابطال القارة السمراء في السنوات الاربع الاخيرة.

وكعادته لجأ الاتحاد الجزائري إلى خدمات سعدان للمرة الخامسة وبعدما سئم النتائج المخيبة بقيادة المدربين الاجانب اخرهم الفرنسي جان ميشال كافالي الذي فشل في قيادة "محاربي الصحراء" إلى امم افريقيا 2008، فكان المدرب المحلي عند حسن ظن المسؤولين وحقق اهدافهم حتى المستحيل منها وهو التأهل إلى المونديال بعدما كانت مصر مرشحة بقوة لخطف البطاقة بالنظر إلى عروضها الرائعة في الاعوام الاخيرة واسقاطها اعتى المنتخبات الافريقية خصوصا ساحل العاج والكاميرون.

وتسعى الجزائر وسعدان إلى اعادة البريق والتوهج إلى الكرة الجزائرية على غرار فترتها الذهبية في الثمانينات ومطلع التسعينات بقيادة رابح ماجر ولخضر بلومي وصلاح عصاد ومصطفى دحلب عندما ابهرت العالم بفوزها على المانيا 2-1 في مونديال اسبانيا 1982، ثم توجت باللقب القاري الوحيد في خزائنها عام 1990 على ارضها.

وحقق سعدان انجازات كبيرة مع منتخب بلاده فهو كان اول من قاده إلى المونديال عندما تأهل منتخب الشباب إلى اليابان 1979، وكان ضمن الجهاز الفني الذي قاد الكبار إلى مونديال المانيا 1982، وأشرف على تدريب المنتخب الاول في مونديال 1986، ثم قاده مرة اخرى إلى امم افريقيا 2004 قبل ان يكرر الانجاز ذاته العام الماضي.

ويدرك سعدان جسامة المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقه وصعوبة المشوار سواء في افريقيا او كأس العالم، وقال "لقد حققنا أكثر ما كنا مطالبين به" في اشارة إلى التأهل إلى مونديال 2010، وأضاف "هدفنا كان التواجد في العرس القاري، لكن الامور تطورت كثيرا في التصفيات واظهر منتخبنا علو كعبه وتمكن من تحقيق ما لم يكن في حسبان الجميع وهو التأهل إلى النهائيات العالمية للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه".

وتابع "أعتقد باننا حققنا أكثر من المطلوب، لكن المشكلة الآن هي ان الجميع يطالبنا باللقب القاري. نتمنى ذلك، لكن المهمة لن تكون سهلة، فنحن متعبون جراء المشوار الماراتوني في التصفيات ونعاني من غياب بعض اللاعبين الاساسيين بسبب الاصابة، لكن هذا لا يعني اننا لن ندافع عن حظوظنا بل سنقاتل حتى الثانية الاخيرة من اجل تشريف كرة القدم الجزائرية".

وأردف قائلا "حظوظنا قائمة كجميع المنتخبات، لكني لا أعد باي شيء، سنبذل كل ما في وسعنا على امل تحقيق نتائج جيدة".

ويواجه سعدان انتقادات كثيرة بسبب اختياره لجنوب فرنسا من اجل المعسكر الاعدادي للمنتخب حيث برودة الطقس خلافا لانغولا حيث الحرارة والرطوبة وهو ما اشار إليه سعدان نفسه عندما قال "سنعاني في انغولا بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة".

ويعول سعدان على خبرة لاعبيه المحترفين وتحديدا مراد المغني لاعب وسط لاتسيو الايطالي ويزيد منصوري (لوريان الفرنسي) وكريم زياني (فولفسبورغ الالماني) ومجيد بوقرة (رينجرز الاسكتلندي) ونادير بلجاح (بورتسموث الانجليزي)، بالاضافة إلى لاعبيه المحليين بينهم حارسا المرمى المتألقان لوناس قاواوي (اولمبي الشلف) وفوزي الشاوشي (وفاق سطيف) وزميل الاخير المهاجم عبد المالك زياية.

في المقابل، يغيب مهاجما آيك اثينا اليوناني رفيق جبور وهال سيتي الانجليزي كمال غيلاس فتحي عن اللائحة.

وسيكون الاختبار الاول للجزائر سهلا نسبيا حيث ستلاقي مالاوي المتواضعة والتي تشارك في النهائيات للمرة الثانية في تاريخها بعد عام 1984 عندما خرجت من الدور الاول.

وفجرت مالاوي مفاجأة بتأهلها الى النهائيات القارية على حساب غينيا في المجموعة الخامسة التي ظفرت ساحل العاج ببطاقتها المؤهلة إلى المونديال وحلت امام بوركينا فاسو.

وسيكون المنتخبان الانغولي المضيف والمالي المنافسين القويين للجزائر على بطاقتي الدور ربع النهائي. فأنغولا تعول على عاملي الارض والجمهور لتحقيق نتيجة أفضل من التي سجلتها في غانا 2008 عندما بلغت الدور ربع النهائي وخرجت على يد مصر المتوجة باللقب.

وتسعى انغولا إلى تعويض خيبة املها في التأهل إلى الدور الثالث الحاسم في التصفيات الافريقية وفشلها في حجز بطاقتها الى المونديال وهي التي كانت فجرت مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل عندما حجزت بطاقتها إلى المونديال للمرة الاولى في تاريخها عام 2006 وشكلت خماسي القارة السمراء في المانيا الى جانب ساحل العاج وغانا وتوغو وتونس.

ويولي المنتخب الانغولي اهمية كبيرة للنهائيات القارية التي يستضيفها للمرة الاولى في تاريخه، وتعاقد الاتحاد الانغولي مع المدرب البرتغالي المحنك مانويل جوزيه الذي حقق انجازات باهرة مع النادي الاهلي المصري، وذلك طلبا لخبرته ودرايته الكبيرة بكرة القدم الانغولية التي تشبه كثيرا اسلوب اللعب البرتغالي على اعتبار ان البلاد كانت مستعمرة برتغالية واغلب لاعبيها محترفون في البرتغال.

وتعتمد انغولا على قوتها الضاربة في الهجوم والممثلة في شخصي فلافيو امادو المنتقل الصيف الماضي من الاهلي المصري إلى الشباب السعودي ومانوتشو المنتقل من مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي إلى بلد الوليد الاسباني الى جانب سانتانا (غيمارايش البرتغالي) ودجالما (ماريتيمو البرتغالي) وموريتو (الرفاع البحريني) وبيدرو مانتوراس (بنفيكا البرتغالي).

واستعدت انغولا جيدا للنهائيات من خلال معسكر تدريبي في البرتغال خاضت خلاله العديد من المباريات الودية رغبة من جوزيه في المزيد من الانسجام والاحتكاك بالاضافة الى ابعاد اللاعبين عن الضغط الجماهيري في العاصمة لواندا، وقال جوزيه "استعداداتنا كانت جيدة، لا يجب النظر الى النتائج التي سجلناها، لانها في الاساس مباريات ودية الغاية منها التجربة والوقوف على جاهزية اللاعبين ولياقتهم البدنية وتركيزهم".

واوضح ان "حظوظ انغولا وافرة في الذهاب بعيدا في النهائيات. سنؤكد للجميع ان ما حصل في التصفيات كبوة فارس وان انغولا عائدة الى توهجها الذي منحها بطاقة المونديال قبل 4 اعوام".

من جهته، يدخل المنتخب المالي إلى النهائيات واضعا نصب عينيه احراز اللقب بحسب قائده لاعب وسط ريال مدريد الاسباني محمدو ديارا.

وقال ديارا "نحن مطالبون باحراز اللقب بعد خيبة امل التصفيات. كنا نأمل في اسعاد جماهيرنا بالتأهل إلى المونديال للمرة الاولى في التاريخ، لان الجيل الحالي لا يعوض، لكن الرياح جرت بما لا نشتهي، وامامنا فرصة ذهبية في انغولا للتعويض ومعانقة اللقب القاري للمرة الاولى".

وتلهث مالي وراء اللقب القاري منذ عام 1972 عندما حلت ثانية، وهي حلت رابعة 3 مرات اعوام 1994 و2002 و2004.

وتملك مالي نجوما عدة في صفوفها محترفين في اقوى الاندية الاوروبية وهم فضلا عن ديارا، سيدو كيتا نجم برشلونة الاسباني صاحب السداسية التاريخية العام الماضي، ومحمد سيسوكو لاعب وسط يوفنتوس الايطالي، وهداف اشبيلية الاسباني فريديريك كانوتيه.

ويقود مالي في النهائيات القارية المدرب النيجيري المدافع الدولي السابق ستيفن كيشي الذي سبق له قيادة توغو إلى مونديال 2006، وقال كيشي "انه تحد جديد بالنسبة الي، مالي منتخب افريقي كبير وحان الوقت ليتذوق طعم الكأس القارية".

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*عودة المنتخب المصري بعد انتهاء المعسكر التدريبي في دبي*[/align]

عادت إلى القاهرة اليوم الأربعاء بعثة المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم قادمة من الإمارات بعد ختام المعسكر التدريبي للفريق هناك.

وخاض المنتخب المصري خلال معسكره مباراة ودية مع منتخب مالي فاز فيها الفراعنة بهدف نظيف.

جاءت المباراة في إطار الاستعدادات لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تقام في انجولا خلال الفترة من العاشر وحتى 31 من كانون ثان/يناير الجاري..

 وصرح رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم ، سمير زاهر، عقب عودته إن المنتخب المصري سيغادر القاهرة مساء بعد غد الجمعة على متن طائرة خاصة إلى أنجولا .

من ناحية أخرى ، صرح شوقى غريب ، المدرب العام للفريق المصري ، "أتممنا الاستعداد للبطولة ، وسنواصل متابعة الفريق النيجيري الذى سنلعب أمامه أول مباراة.. تم الاستقرار على 14 لاعب في التشكيل الاساسى للفريق خلال البطولة".

ولم يفصح شوقي غريب عن اللاعبين ال 14 عشر.

----------


## دليلة

صحيت العالي عالي على الاخبار

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أتنمى التوفيق لجميع الفرق العربية

----------


## العالي عالي

*نجوم الدوري الإنجليزي يتنافسون في "مجموعة الموت"*

ستكون المنافسة حامية الوطيس بين ساحل العاج وغانا وتوغو في المجموعة الثانية "مجموعة الموت" في نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية السابعة والعشرين لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها انغولا من 10 إلى 31 كانون الثاني (يناير) الحالي، وذلك بالنظر الى الصفوف الزاخرة بالنجوم التي تضمها المنتخبات الثلاثة وطموحاتها الكبيرة في التتويج باللقب القاري. 
وتحمل المجموعة في طياتها نكهة انجليزية او بالاحرى انتقال المنافسة في الدوري الانجليزي إلى الساحة القارية كون نجوم المنتخبات الثلاثة يتصارعون من اجل لقب البريمير ليغ فضلا عن انهم يبلون البلاء الحسن في فرقهم بل وان بعضهم يلعب في الفريق ذاته على غرار العاجيين ديديه دروغبا وسالومون كالو والغاني مايكل ايسيان (تشلسي) والعاجي حبيب كولو توريه والتوغولي ايمانويل اديبايور (مانشستر سيتي).

عموما لن تخرج المنافسة عن البطاقتين المؤهلتين الى الدور ربع النهائي عن ساحل العاج وغانا وتوغو علما بأن المجموعة تضم ايضا بوركينا فاسو، مع افضلية للاولى التي تملك كل مقومات النجاح واحراز اللقب لتعويض خيبة امل النسخة الاخيرة عندما سقطت امام ذهول الجميع وبخسارة مذلة امام الفراعنة 1-4، فضلا عن حجزها بطاقة النهائيات العالمية بسهولة على غرار غانا ايضا التي تطمح الى مصالحة جماهيرها بعد فشلها في الفوز باللقب القاري عندما استضافت النسخة الاخيرة قبل عامين.

وتسعى ساحل العاج الى الظفر باللقب وهي تدرك جيدا انها الفرصة الاخيرة بالنسبة لها خصوصا قوتها الضاربة دروغبا الذي اعلنها صراحة "اللقب ولا شىء سواه".

واوضح دروغبا "سئمنا من الفشل، وحان الوقت لنرفع الكأس ونسعد جماهيرنا التي علقت امالا كبيرة علينا في غانا لكننا لم نكن عند حسن ظنها"، مضيفا "لا أعتقد انه ينقصنا شىء للتتويج، منتخبنا الافضل في القارة السمراء، نملك افضل اللاعبين سواء محليا او في القارة العجوز، يجب ان نستثمر كل هذه المعطيات لنخرج منتصرين".

واردف قائلا "نضحي بمراكزنا في الاندية التي ندافع عن ألوانها ويؤدي غيابنا كذلك الى تراجع نتائج الاخيرة في البطولات التي تنتمي اليها، وبالتالي يجب التعويض هنا في العرس القاري حتى تكون مشاركتنا وتضحياتنا مفيدة. لسنا هنا من اجل المشاركة فقط او السياحة، بل من اجل اللقب" مشيرا الى انها المشاركة الاخيرة له في كاس امم افريقيا.

وتابع "صحيح ان المنافسة اختلفت كثيرا في القارة السمراء ولم تعد هناك منتخبات ضعيفة واخرى قوية، لكننا نملك منتخبا رائعا وبشهادة الجميع".

وختم قائلا "يجب ان نثبت للعالم باننا قادمون بقوة ليس فقط قاريا ولكن عالميا" في اشارة الى نهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب افريقيا الصيف المقبل حيث تلعب ساحل العاج في المجموعة السابعة الى جانب البرازيل وكوريا الشمالية والبرتغال.

من جهته، لم يخف رئيس الاتحاد العاجي جاك انوما اماله بالفوز باللقب القاري للمرة الثانية بعد 1992، وقال "كجميع العاجيين، أطالب باحراز اللقب".

واضاف "انطلاقا من هذا الهدف تعاقدنا مع المدرب البوسني الفرنسي وحيد خليلودزيتش، لقد نجح في مهمته الاولى وهي التاهل الى نهائيات العرسين القاري والعالمي، الآن يجب عليه ان يقودنا إلى اللقب الاول".

واعرب خليلودزيتش عن امله في ان تكون صفوف ساحل العاج مكتملة من اجل اللعب بالتشكيلة الرسمية وتحقيق افضل النتائج الممكنة، وقال "في كل مباراة اواجه مشاكل اصابة ابرز اللاعبين، اتمنى الا يتكرر ذلك في انغولا".

وتابع "الجميع يرشحنا من اجل الفوز باللقب، لكن يجب ان نكون حذرين فالامر ذاته كان في غانا وخرجت ساحل العاج مذلة. يجب التركيز في الملعب وعلى كل مباراة حتى ينجح هذا الجيل الرائع في معانقة اللقب".

وختم "لن أستقيل في حال الفشل بالفوز باللقب، فلا احد يقول بانني ساكون السبب في اقصاء ساحل العاج في انغولا، كما انه ليس هناك اي مجال للتخلي عن منصبي ما دمت قد اهلت ساحل العاج إلى المونديال. لن اترك منصبي إلى اي شخص اخر بعد العمل الكبير والتضحيات التي بذلتها مع اللاعبين".

وتعول ساحل العاج على خبرة نجم برشلونة الاسباني يايا توريه وهداف ليل والدوري الفرنسي ياو كواسي جيرفيه الملقب بـ"جيرفينيو" (11 هدفا).

في المقابل، تدخل غانا النهائيات وهي منتشية بتاهلها إلى المونديال للمرة الثانية على التوالي في تاريخها، بيد انها تواجه مشاكل جمة في الآونة الأخيرة وتتمثل في اصابة ابرز عناصرها الاساسيين خصوصا القائد جون منساه وجون باينتسيل والقائد ستيفن ابياه ولاريا كينغستون بسبب الاصابة، فيما يغيب نجم انتر ميلان الايطالي سولي علي مونتاري لاستبعاده من قبل المدرب لاسباب تاديبية.

كما ان قائدها مايكل ايسيان عائد لتوه من الاصابة ويحوم الشك حول ما اذا كان سيكون في كامل جهوزيته في انغولا.

بيد ان نائب رئيس الاتحاد الغاني فريد بابوي قلل من حجم تاثير الغيابات على المنتخب الغاني قائلا "منتخب غانا لا يتوقف على لاعب او اثنين او حتى 3 لاعبين، نملك منتخبا قويا ولاعبوه الاحتياطيون لا يقلون شانا عن الاساسيين"، مضيفا "انغولا فرصة جيدة للاعبين الاحتياطيين للتألق في افق ضمان مركز اساسي في نهائيات كأس العالم".

وتابع "صحيح ان اهدافنا في كأس العالم لن تتخطى بلوغ الدور ثمن او ربع النهائي او الذهاب بعيدا في البطولة، لكن كأس الامم الافريقية هدفنا واضح فيها وهو التتويج باللقب القاري للمرة الخامسة في التاريخ والاول منذ عام 1982.

يذكر ان غانا توجت باللقب القاري اعوام 1963 و1965 و1978 و1982.

وتعاقد الاتحاد الغاني مع المدرب الصربي ميلوفان راييفاتش خلفا للفرنسي كلود لوروا الذي كان قريبا من قيادته إلى اللقب قبل عامين عندما بلغت غانا نصف النهائي وانهت البطولة في المركز الثالث.

من جهته، لن يكون المنتخب التوغولي لقمة سائغة امام ساحل العاج وغانا ويعول بدوره على نجمه ايمانويل اديبايور لتحقيق انجاز تاريخي في كأس امم افريقيا وتعويض خيبة امله بفشله في التاهل الى المونديال للمرة الثانية على التوالي.

واكد اديبايور استعداد توغو لمقارعة الكبار، وقال "لم يعد امامنا شىء نخسره بعد الفشل في التاهل إلى المونديال، سينصب اهتمامنا على الكاتس القارية وسنبذل كل ما في وسعنا من أجل ذلك".

وتابع "لن تكون مهمتنا سهلة لكنها ليست مستحيلة، ومباريات الكأس تختلف كليا عن مباريات البطولة لان ليس هناك اي مجال للتعويض، وبالتالي سنسعى إلى حصد اكبر عدد من النقاط في مبارياتنا الثلاثة الاولى من اجل التاهل إلى الدور الثاني وفك النحس الذي لازمنا في المشاركات الست السابقة حيث فشلت توغو في تخطي الدور الأول".

وستكون بوركينا فاسو الحصان الاسود في المجموعة وستحاول استغلال المنافسة الساخنة بين المنتخبات الثلاثة لكسب اكبر عدد ممكن من النقاط وبلوغ الدور الثاني على الاقل.

وتشارك بوركينا فاسو في النهائيات للمرة السابعة في تاريخها على غرار توغو ويبقى افضل انجاز لها بلوغ الدور نصف النهائي عام 1998 على ارضها وبقيادة المدرب الفرنسي فيليب تروسييه قبل ان تنهي مشاركتها في المركز الرابع.

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*الاتحاد الجزائري يتوصل لاتفاق مع لاعبي المنتخب

توصل الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم إلى اتفاق مع لاعبي المنتخب بشأن مكافآت الفريق قبل انطلاق بطولة كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنغولا.
وذكر الاتحاد في موقعه الإلكتروني اليوم الثلاثاء أن رئيسه محمد روراوة زار أمس معسكر الفريق جنوبي فرنسا واجتمع بالمدير الفني رابح سعدان واللاعبين حيث بحث معهم مختلف النقاط المتعلقة بمشاركة الجزائر في بطولة أفريقيا ومنها المكافآت وعقود الرعاية، مؤكداً على سعادة اللاعبين بنتائج الاجتماع الذي: "يضع حداً للإشاعات المتداولة".* [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*24 لاعبا يحصلون على حماية خاصة في افريقيا


أكدت إحدى الصحف الإنجليزية أن النجم الإيفواري الدولي ديديه دروجبا مهاجم تشيلسي الإنجليزي سيحصل على حماية أمنية متواصلة على مدار الساعة خلال مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده بنهائيات كاس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها أنجولا بعد أيام.
وقالت إكسبريس الإنجليزية أن النجم الإيفواري سيحصل على تأمين مسلح يستمر لمدة 24 ساعة يوميا لحمايته من العصابات المسحله في أنجولا، وهو ما سيسري على 24 لاعبا غيره من نجوم القاره الإفريقية الذين يلعبون في الدوري الإنجليزي ويشاركون في البطولة.
وأشارت الصحيفة الإنجليزية إلى أن 30 ألف شرطيا متخصصا في الحماية والقتال سيتولون تلك المهمة لتأكيد سلامة اللاعبين، خاصة مع حالة الخوف التي تسيطر على المسؤولين هناك من أن تجذب نجومية هؤلاء اللاعبين إهتمام العصابات في بلد يبلغ معدل رواتب مواطنيه 20 جنيه إسترليني أسبوعيا.
ومن أبرز النجوم الأفارقة المشاركين في البطولة ويلعبون بالدوري الإنجليزي الغاني مايكل إيسيان والنيجري أوبي ميكيل لاعبا تشيلسي الإنجليزي، والإيفواري حبيب كولو توريه نجم مانشستر سيتي، والجزائري نذير بلحاج ومواطنه حسن يبدة من بورتسموث، والنيجيري جوزيف يوبو من إيفرتون. بالاضافة الى النجم الكاميروني الكبير صامويل ايتو .*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*تقرير...مالاوي تخوض مغامرة بين الكبار في كأس الأمم بعد غياب 26 عاما*[/align]


[align=center]




تبدو الشهرة دائما وضعا أبعد ما يكون عن منتخب مالاوي الذي يشارك في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا للمرة الثانية في تاريخه بعد مرور 26 عاما على ظهوره الأول في نهائيات 1984 بكوت ديفوار.

وتخوض مالاوي النهائيات تحت قيادة المدرب الوطني كيناه فيري الذي كان نجما لكرة القدم في بلادخ خلال عقد السبعينيات من القرن الماضي حين قاد المنتخب إلى الفوز مرتين بكأس سيكافا التي تقام لدول جنوب وشرق القارة الأفريقية.

ونجح منتخب مالاوي الملقب بـ"ألسنة اللهب" في العودة من جديد إلى كأس الأمم عبر مرحلتين، الأولى تمثلت في تجاوز الدور الثاني من التصفيات بالحلول ثانيا خلف منتخب مصر في المجموعة الثانية عشرة على حساب منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية صاحب الباع الطويل في الكرة الأفريقية.

أما مرحلة الحسم فتمثلت في حلول مالاوي ثالثة بالمجموعة الخامسة بالدور الثالث خلف منتخبي كوت ديفوار وبوركينا فاسو لتقتنص تذكرة العبور إلى أنجولا على حساب منتخب غينيا الذي كان عضوا دائما في ربع نهائي الدورات الثلاث الماضية.

وأكدت مالاوي بتجاوزها لكل من الكونغو الديمقراطية وغينيا أن الفريق قادر على صناعة مفاجأة في أنجولا على الرغم من كونه أقل المرشحين حظا في المجموعة الأولى التي جمعته بأصحاب الأرض إلى جانب مالي والجزائر.

كما استفاد أبناء فيري من التعادل وديا قبل انطلاقة البطولة مع مصر حاملة لقب آخر نسختين بهدف لكل فريق في القاهرة، وهي النتيجة التي تأتي في الوقت المطلوب بالنسبة للاعبين للتخفيف من رهبة الحدث.

ويعتمد منتخب مالاوي على خليط من اللاعبين المحليين والمحترفين في جنوب أفريقيا، إلا أن ثنائي الهجوم راسل موافوليروا وإيزاو كانيندا يلعبان في القارة الأوروبية لناديين متواضعين في السويد وروسيا على الترتيب.

وعلى الرغم من الأسماء الأوروبية، أنجبت التصفيات هدافا صاعدا هو تشيوكيبو مسوويا الذي سجل ستة أهداف وينتظره مستقبل أفضل من الدوري الرواندي الذي يلعب في منافساته مع فريق الجيش.

وتبدأ ألسنة اللهب مبارياتها في كأس الأمم باختبار قوي أمام الجزائر التي تعود إلى الساحتين القارية والعالمية في عام واحد، قبل أن تخوض مباراة صعبة أمام أنجولا صاحبة الجمهور لتختتم مباريات المجموعة بلقاء مالي.
                          [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*لاعب غانا : القميص "10" مجرد رقم ولن يحملني أي أعباء في أنجولا*[/align]


[align=center]


 


 أكد لاعب الوسط الغاني كوادوو أسامواه والمحترف في صفوف فريق أودينيزي الإيطالي أن إرتدائه القميص رقم "10" لن يحمله أي أعباء إضافية مع إقتراب إنطلاق بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية في العاشر من يناير الجاري في أنجولا.  
 وقال كوادوو في تصريحات لموقع "كيك أوف غانا": "القميص "10" مجرد رقم، ربما قام بإرتدائه أعظم لاعبي غانا ولكن الأمر لا يعتمد على الأرقام بل على ما أستطيع تقديمه داخل أرض الملعب، واتمنى أن تكون مشاركتي إيجابية وفيها إفادة للفريق".  
 وأضاف: "القميص لن يحملني أي أعباء إضافية، فالجميع ينتظر الكثير مني ولذلك اتمنى أن أقدم أفضل مستوياتي في البطولة الإفريقية".  
 وتم إستدعاء أسامواه صاحب الـ 21 عاماً، لأول مرة لتمثيل منتخب النجوم السوداء في بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2008 والتي إستضافتها غانا.
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*الغاني صامويل كوفور يستبعد تماما فوز مصر ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية*

استبعد لاعب الكرة الغاني المعتزل صامويل كوفور فوز مصر ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقبلة "انجولا 2010" التي تنطلق الاحد المقبل وتستمر حتى نهاية الشهر.

وقال كوفور /33 عاما/ لمجلة "كيكر" الألمانية الصادرة اليوم الخميس "لن تفوز مصر بالبطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي ، هذا لن يحدث أبدا".

ورشح كوفور كوت ديفوار والكاميرون والجزائر للفوز بالبطولة الأفريقية ، وأكد أن لديه العديد من الذكريات الجميلة في البطولات التي شارك فيها بين أعوام 1996 و 2006 .

وحول وقوع غانا وألمانيا في مجموعة واحدة في كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، قال كوفور إنه في حيرة من أمره حول الفريق الذي سيشجعه ، خاصة وأنه يحمل أيضا الجنسية الألمانية ، وأعرب عن أمله في أن تنتهي المباراة بين الفريقين بالتعادل.

وأوضح كوفور أنه يعيش حاليا في أكرا عاصمة غانا ويتاجر في العقارات بعد انتهاء مسيرته الكروية وأضاف أنه يحرص على لعب الكرة مع زملائه القدامى مثل شارلز أكونور وأنطوني يبواه.

وأكد كوفور أنه لا يفتقد الجليد ويتمتع في المقابل بدرجة حرارة في غانا تصل إلى 31 درجة مئوية ، تجعله يخصص وقتا للسباحة.

الجدير بالذكر أن كوفور فاز مع بايرن ميونيخ الألماني بسبع بطولات ، أهمها بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا عام 2001 وبلقب بطولة العالم للأندية في نفس العام ، بعد الفوز على بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني بهدف أحرزه المدافع الأسمر.

----------


## anoucha

بالتوفيق للمنتخب الجزائري

----------


## العالي عالي

*ايتوو يتطلع لتحطيم الرقم القياسي لتسجيل الأهداف*

يرغب صمويل ايتوو مهاجم منتخب الكاميرون في تحطيم الرقم القياسي لأكثر اللاعبين تسجيلا للأهداف في بطولة واحدة لكأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم حين يخوض النهائيات في انجولا هذا الشهر. 
وقال ايتوو (29 عاما) مهاجم انترناسيونالي الايطالي في مقابلة مع رويترز في نيروبي عاصمة كينيا اول من أمس الأربعاء "أتمنى أن أقود الكاميرون لأبعد مدى ممكن وحتى الفوز بالبطولة."

وأضاف "لكن هدفي الأول سيكون تسجيل أكبر عدد من الأهداف للاعب في بطولة واحدة."

وتبدأ الكاميرون مشوارها في المجموعة الرابعة بمواجهة الجابون يوم 13 كانون الثاني (يناير)الحالي. وتلتقي مع زامبيا بعد ذلك بأربعة أيام قبل لقائها مع تونس في 21 كانون الثاني (يناير).

ويحمل ايتوو،الفائز بجائزة أفضل لاعب افريقي ثلاث مرات والذي سيرتدي شارة القيادة لمنتخب "الأسود التي لا تقهر" في انجولا ثم في نهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا في حزيران (يونيو) المقبل، الرقم القياسي بالفعل كأكبر هداف في النهائيات الافريقية برصيد 16 هدفا.

والأهداف التسعة التي سجلها الكونجولي مولامبا نداي حين قاد بلاده التي كانت تحمل اسم زائير للفوز باللقب في مصر عام 1974 هي أكبر عدد يسجله لاعب في بطولة واحدة.

كما سجل لوران بوكو لاعب ساحل العاج ثمانية أهداف في بطولة واحدة عام 1970 في السودان بينما أحرز المصري حسام حسن والجنوب افريقي بيني مكارثي سبعة أهداف لكل منهما في 1998 ببوركينا فاسو.

وفاز ايتوو الذي انتقل إلى انترناسيونالي من برشلونة في صفقة تبادلية مع المهاجم السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش بجائزة الحذاء الذهبي لهداف كأس الأمم الافريقية للمرة الثانية حين أحرز خمسة أهداف قبل عامين في غانا.

وفي ذلك العام خسرت الكاميرون في النهائي أمام مصر. كما سجل ايتوو خمسة أهداف أيضا في البطولة التي أقيمت عام 2006 في مصر.

وقال ايتوو الذي أحرز لقب كأس الأمم الافريقية مع الكاميرون في 2000 و2002 "رغم امتلاكنا لفريق جيد حقا (هذا العام) فإن جميع الفرق متساوية ولديها فرصة للفوز. لا أريد أن أتوقع أي شيء."

وقال ايتوو الذي غاب عن انترناسيونالي في مباراته التي فاز فيها 1 -0 على كييفو في الدوري الايطالي اول من أمس الأربعاء إثر رفض الكاميرون طلبا من ناديه بتأجيل انضمامه للمنتخب الوطني إن الاندية الاوروبية الكبرى تدفع رواتب كبيرة للاعبيها ومن ثم تملك الحق في الاستفادة بخدماتهم.

لكن ايتوو أضاف أن موعد كأس الأمم الافريقية قد لا يتغير ليلائم توقيتات الموسم في اوروبا.

وقال ايتوو "مثلما يلعب الاوروبيون كأس الأمم الاوروبية في الصيف كل أربع سنوات لأنه أكثر ملاءمة بالنسبة لهم.. فإن كأس الأمم الافريقية يجب أن تقام في كانون الثاني (يناير) لأن هذا أكثر ملاءمة لنا لأن الأمطار تقل في عموم القارة."

----------


## العالي عالي

* تاريخ نتائج المباريات النهائية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم منذ النسخة الأولى للبطولة عام 1957 في السودان وحتى نسخة عام 2010 بأنجولا.

1957 في السودان : مصر × إثيوبيا 4/صفر

 1959 في مصر : مصر × السودان 2/1

1962 في إثيوبيا: إثيوبيا × مصر  4/2

1963 في غانا : غانا × السودان 3/صفر

1965 في تونس : غانا × تونس 3/2

1968 في إثيوبيا : الكونغو × غانا 1/صفر

1970 في السودان : السودان × غانا 1/صفر

1972 في الكاميرون : الكونغو × مالي 3/2

1974 في مصر : زائير (الكونغو الديمقراطية حاليا) × زامبيا 2/2 (أعيدت المباراة وفاز المنتخب الزائيري 2/صفر)

1976 في إثيوبيا : أحرزها المنتخب المغربي بعد تصدره المجموعة النهائية للبطولة

1978 في غانا : غانا × اوغندا 2/صفر

1980 في نيجيريا : نيجيريا × الجزائر 3/صفر

1982 في ليبيا : غانا × ليبيا التعادل 1/1 ثم فوز المنتخب الغاني 7/6 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

1984 في كوت ديفوار : الكاميرون × نيجيريا  3/1

1986 في مصر : مصر × الكاميرون  التعادل السلبي ثم فوز المنتخب المصري 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية.

1988 في المغرب : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 1/صفر

1990 في الجزائر : الجزائر × نيجيريا 1/صفر

1992 في السنغال : كوت ديفوار × غانا صفر/صفر ثم فوز كوت ديفوار 11/10 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

1994 في تونس : نيجيريا × زامبيا 2/1

1996 في جنوب أفريقيا : جنوب أفريقيا × تونس 2/صفر

1998 في بوركينا فاسو : مصر × جنوب أفريقيا 2/صفر

2000 في نيجيريا وغانا : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 2/2 ثم فوز الكاميرون 4/3 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2002 في مالي : الكاميرون × السنغال صفر/صفر ثم فوز الكاميرون 3/2 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2004 في تونس : تونس × المغرب 2/1

2006 في مصر : مصر × كوت ديفوار صفر/صفر ثم فوز مصر 4/2 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2008 في غانا : مصر × الكاميرون 1/صفر

----------


## العالي عالي

*كأس أفريقيا صداع في رأس أوروبا*


مع إقامة بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم في وسط فعاليات الموسم الكروي بأوروبا ، تحولت البطولة إلى صداع مزمن في رأس الأندية الأوروبية يتكرر كل عامين ويؤكد على الصراع بين مصالح الأندية والولاء للمنتخبات.

ومع إقامة بطولة هذا العام في أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي تسبب رحيل اللاعبين الأفارقة من أنديتهم الأوروبية للمشاركة مع منتخبات بلادهم في البطولة موجة أكبر من المشاكل لهذه الأندية.

وفجرت هذه القضية جدلا كبيرا في بريطانيا مؤخرا حيث أقيمت مباراة تشيلسي مع فولهام في 28 كانون أول/ديسمبر الماضي بعد يوم واحد فقط من الموعد المحدد من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لتسريح الأندية للاعبيها من أجل الانضمام لمنتخبات بلادهم.

وسعى تشيلسي جاهدا للاحتفاظ بلاعبيه الأفارقة الأربعة البارزين ضمن صفوفه لخوض هذه المباراة مع الفريق خاصة وأن تشيلسي يخوض صراعا شرسا في الموسم الحالي مع مانشستر يونايتد وأرسنال على لقب الدوري الإنجليزي.

واللاعبون الأربعة هم النيجيري جون ميكيل أوبي والإيفواريان ديدييه دروجبا وسالومون كالو والغاني مايكل إيسيان الذي كان مصابا في ذلك الوقت. بينما كانت رغبة فولهام هي الاحتفاظ بمدافعه الغاني جون بانتسيل.

وطلب الناديان من الاتحادات الأفريقية الوطنية التي ينتمي إليها اللاعبون السماح لهم بالبقاء ليوم إضافي مع الناديين لخوض هذه المباراة.

وأثار المدرب روي هودجسون المدير الفني لفولهام غضب الفيفا عندما وصف مطالب المنتخبات الأفريقية بأنها "غير محترمة".

ووصف متحدث غاني هودجسون بأنه غير محترف ، وكان ذلك قبل إصابة بانتسيل في ركبته خلال المباراة أمام تشيلسي ليتأكد غيابه عن بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا.

ولم يتراجع هودجسون عن موقفه لدى سؤاله عن شعوره تجاه غياب بانتسيل عن كأس أفريقيا رغم كونه أفضل لاعب غاني لعام 2009 . وقال هودجسون "إنني قلق بشكل أكبر لأنه قد يغيب عن فولهام لما تبقى من الموسم".

ومع وجود أكثر من عشرين لاعبا من فرق الدوري الإنجليزي والعديد من لاعبي مسابقات الدوري المحلية الكبيرة في أوروبا مع منتخبات بلادهم في أنجولا حاليا استعدادا للبطولة الأفريقية يثور القلق في العديد من الأندية الأوروبية.

ومع انضمام بعض اللاعبين الكبار مثل إيسيان والمالي سيدو كيتا نجم برشلونة الأسباني والنيجيري أوبافيمي مارتينز مهاجم فولفسبورج الألماني إلى منتخبات بلادهم وهم يعانون من الإصابة فإن الصراع بين مصالح الأندية والولاء للنادي قد تتفاقم بشكل أكبر.

وانتقد بعض اللاعبين مثل الكاميروني صامويل إيتو والسنغالي الحاج ضيوف ، في وقت سابق ، توقيت إقامة البطولة كما أعرب المدافع الإيفواري كولو توريه في نهاية كانون أول/ديسمبر الماضي عن ندمه بسبب رحيله عن صفوف مانشستر سيتي في هذا الوقت الذي يشهد مرحلة انتقالية للفريق تحت قيادة مديره الفني الجديد الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني.

ورغم هذا الجدل والانتقادات التي تثيرها البطولة ، ما زال اللاعبون الأفارقة على دعمهم وتأييدهم لأهمية البطولة حيث أوضح المدرب رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري أن المنتخبات الأفريقية وبلدانها تستفيد كثيرا من الاهتمام الذي تحظى به البطولة.

وصرح سعدان للصحفيين قائلا "تمثل البطولة فرصة جيدة للعديد من اللاعبين من أجل المنافسة في بطولة كبيرة. وستكون في غاية الأهمية للاعبين الذين يستعدون لخوض نهائيات كأس العالم".

وظهرت وجهة النظر المضادة قبل عامين وبالتحديد قبل كأس أفريقيا الماضية عام 2008 بغانا عندما علق ديفيد مويس المدير الفني لإيفرتون الإنجليزي على سفر لاعبه الجنوب أفريقي ستيفن بينار لمدة أسبوعين بقوله "ندفع له رواتبه ونمنحه راتبا جيدا وهو موظف لدينا".

----------


## العالي عالي

*منتخبات أفريقيا تقطع طريقا طويلا وعرا إلى أنجولا بحثا عن المجد*

مع دمج التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 مع التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، كان الطريق إلى نهائيات كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا في غاية الصعوبة.

وكان أبرز ضحايا هذه التصفيات هو منتخب جنوب أفريقيا الذي تستضيف بلاده نهائيات كأس العالم منتصف هذا العام ليغيب منتخب جنوب أفريقيا (بافانا بافانا) عن نهائيات كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا هذا الشهر والتي تمثل أفضل استعداد للمنتخبات الأفريقية قبل خوض نهائيات كأس العالم بعد شهور قليلة.

وخرج منتخب جنوب أفريقيا من التصفيات بعدما حقق الفوز في مباراتين فقط من المباريات الست التي خاضها في المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات ليحتل المركز الثاني في مجموعته خلف المنتخب النيجيري ولكنه كان الأسوأ من بين جميع المنتخبات التي احتلت المركز الثاني في مختلف المجموعات بهذه المرحلة من التصفيات.

وتأهلت إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات جميع المنتخبات التي تصدرت مجموعاتها في المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات بالإضافة إلى أفضل تسعة منتخبات احتلت المركز الثاني في هذه المجموعات.

كما سقط المنتخب السنغالي من نفس المرحلة بالتصفيات على الرغم من تغلبه على المنتخب الجزائري في المباراة الأولى بالتصفيات حيث أنهى المنتخب السنغالي مسيرته في المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات في المركز الثالث بالمجموعة خلف الجزائر وجامبيا.

ولم يتأهل المنتخب الجامبي أيضا إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات بسبب فارق الأهداف.

ونظرا لأن نظام التصفيات يسمح بأن تتأهل لكأس الأمم الأفريقية المنتخبات الثلاثة الأولى من بين أربعة منتخبات في كل من المجموعات بالمرحلة النهائية في التصفيات ، كانت الإثارة في هذه المرحلة من التصفيات أقل من الإثارة في المرحلة الأولى.

وكان تأهل منتخب مالاوي إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات هو كبرى المفاجآت في المرحلة الأولى خاصة وأنه تأهل على حساب منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية.

واحتل منتخب مالاوي المركز الثاني في المجموعة خلف نظيره المصري الفائز بلقب البطولتين الماضيتين ثم حجز الفريق طريقه إلى النهائيات في أنجولا من خلال احتلال المركز الثالث في مجموعته بالمرحلة النهائية من التصفيات بفضل التعادل الثمين الذي حققه مع المنتخب الإيفواري 1/1 في الجولة قبل الأخيرة من التصفيات لتكون المشاركة الثانية فقط لمنتخب مالاوي في النهائيات.

وكان هذا التعادل هو السقطة الوحيدة للمنتخب الإيفواري في هذه التصفيات علما بأنه حقق الفوز في باقي مبارياته بالتصفيات كما سجل 19 هدفا في ست مباريات خاضها في المرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات بينما استقبلت شباكه أربعة أهداف فقط.

ولم تكن مفاجأة أن يتصدر الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا مهاجم تشيلسي الإنجليزي قائمة الهدافين في هذه المرحلة من التصفيات حيث سجل ستة أهداف في خمس مباريات.

وكان منتخب بوركينا فاسو هو الفريق الثالث الذي يتأهل من هذه المجموعة إلى النهائيات حيث احتل المركز الثاني في التصفيات خلف نظيره الإيفواري.

ويدين المنتخب البوركيني بالفضل الكبير في تأهله للنهائيات إلى مهاجمه الخطير موموني داجانو الذي تصدر قائمة الهدافين في هذه التصفيات عبر مرحلتيها الأولى والنهائية وذلك برصيد 12 هدفا في 12 مباراة.

وكانت المفاجأة الأخرى البارزة في التصفيات هي المنتخب الجابوني الذي بلغ النهائيات الأفريقية للمرة الرابعة في تاريخه بعدما حل ثانيا خلف المنتخب الكاميروني في المجموعة الأولى بالتصفيات متفوقا على المنتخبين التوجولي والمغربي رغم أن المنتخب التوجولي كان أحد ممثلي القارة الأفريقية في نهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا كما سبق للمنتخب المغربي أن شارك في كأس العالم أربع مرات سابقة.

وكان المنتخب الجابوني الذي يتدرب منذ ثلاث سنوات تحت قيادة المدير الفني الفرنسي الشهير آلان جريس على وشك التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم لولا فوز المنتخب الكاميروني على نظيره المغربي في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات.

وتستضيف الجابون بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012 بالتنظيم المشترك مع غينيا الاستوائية.

وبخلاف ذلك ، شقت كل المنتخبات الكبيرة ، التي اعتادت الوصول للنهائيات ، طريقها إلى نهائيات كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا وفي مقدمتها المنتخب المصري الذي يسعى لمواصلة هيمنته على الساحة الأفريقية والفوز باللقب الأفريقي الثالث على التوالي والسابع في تاريخه (رقم قياسي) لتعويض إخفاقه في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بعد الهزيمة أمام نظيره الجزائري في مباراة فاصلة بالسودان.

ويشارك كل من المنتخبين النيجيري والكاميروني في النهائيات للمرة السادسة عشر بينما ستكون البطولة السابعة عشر التي يشارك فيها المنتخب الغاني الفائز بلقب البطولة أربع مرات سابقة بالتساوي مع نظيره الكاميروني في عدد الألقاب.

كما سبق للمنتخبين التونسي والجزائري أن أحرزا اللقب من قبل بينما يشارك المنتخب الزامبي وصيف بطولة عام 1994 في النهائيات للمرة الرابعة عشر.

ومقارنة بهذه المنتخبات الكبيرة ، يملك منتخبا توجو ومالي سجلا ضعيفا في النهائيات ولكنهما سيشاركان في بطولة أنجولا 2010 ولكن المنتخب البنيني هو الفريق الذي حقق أكثر من إمكانياته حيث لم يسبق له التأهل للنهائيات قبل عام 2004 ولكن البطولة القادمة ستكون الثالثة له.

----------


## دليلة

مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد

----------


## العالي عالي

*هل يستطيع الفراعنة إحراز لقبهم الثالث على التوالي بكأس أفريقيا؟
*
ربما يخوض المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم نهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين والتي تستضيفها أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي كأحد المرشحين لإحراز اللقب ولكنه ليس المرشح الأقوى بالتأكيد.

وسيكون على المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) أن يتجاوز مهمة صعبة للغاية وعقبة كبيرة إذا أراد الفوز باللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والسابعة في تاريخه (رقم قياسي).

وتنطلق فعاليات البطولة بعد غد الأحد في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا وذلك من خلال المباراة الافتتاحية بين منتخبي أنجولا ومالي ليبدأ الصراع بين أفضل 16 منتخبا في القارة السمراء.

ويواجه المنتخب الأنجولي ، الذي خرج مبكرا من التصفيات المؤهلة أيضا لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، اختبارا صعبا في النهائيات وذلك ضمن المجموعة الأولى والتي تضم معه أيضا المنتخب الجزائري والتي تقام فعالياتها في العاصمة لواندا.

وتأهل المنتخب الجزائري إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا اثر فوزه على نظيره المصري في مباراة فاصلة بالتصفيات. وينتظر أن يكون المنتخب الجزائري هو المنافس الأقوى لأنجولا في المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول في البطولة.

ولكن الفريقين يدركان أيضا خطورة منتخب مالي الذي قد يصبح عقبة قوية في طريق أي منهما للوصول إلى دور الثمانية.

ويثق ستيفن كيشي المدير الفني لمنتخب مالي في قدرة فريقه على تفجير مفاجأة في النهائيات حيث صرح إلى هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي.بي.سي" قائلا "أعلم أننا لسنا بين المرشحين للفوز باللقب ولكننا متفائلون بأن هذا الفريق يمكنه التقدم في البطولة حتى الوصول للنهائي".

وأضاف "تحتاج فقط للنظر إلى طبيعة اللاعبين الموجودين في هذا الفريق وإمكانياتهم البدنية وروح الفريق ولذلك فإنني لا أستبعد فريقي تماما من المنافسة على اللقب".

أما المنتخب الرابع في المجموعة وهو منتخب مالاوي فليس متوقعا أن ينافس بقوة على التأهل للدور الثاني.

ويطلق على المجموعة الثانية في البطولة الأفريقية بأنجولا لقب "مجموعة الموت" حيث تضم المنتخبين الغاني والإيفواري اللذين تأهلا لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا كما تضم المنتخب التوجولي الذي شارك في كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا بالإضافة لمنتخب بوركينا فاسو.

وظهر المنتخب الغاني الفائز بلقب البطولة أربع مرات سابقة بشكل جيد في التصفيات يؤهله لأن يكون أحد المرشحين للفوز باللقب.

وسيكون المنتخب الإيفواري هو الفريق الثاني من هذه المجموعة التي تقام فعالياتها في مدينة كابيندا الذي يستطيع أيضا إحراز اللقب.

ويتنافس المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) مع منتخبات نيجيريا وموزمبيق وبنين ضمن المجموعة الثالثة التي تقام فعالياتها في مدينة بينجيلا.

وأثار المدرب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري بعض الجدل عندما تغاضى عن استدعاء اللاعب عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك المصري مشيرا إلى أن اللاعب لم يتعاف بشكل تام من الإصابة رغم ما قاله زكي في وقت سابق بشأن قدرته على اللعب والمشاركة في البطولة.

وسجل زكي أربعة أهداف في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية الماضية عام 2008 بغانا ليساهم بقدر كبير في فوز الفريق باللقب كما ساهم بقدر كبير أيضا في الفوز بلقب البطولة عام 2006 بمصر عندما سجل هدف الفوز الثمين على المنتخب السنغالي في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

وقال زكي "إنني مستعد تماما للعودة إلى صفوف الفريق بعد أن تعافيت تماما من الإصابة وأتمنى اللعب في البطولة الأفريقية".

وفي المقابل ، جازف المدرب شايبو أمادو المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري بضم اللاعب أوبافيمي مارتينز مهاجم فولفسبورج الألماني رغم أنه يعاني من الإصابة.

وبغض النظر عن هذه الإصابة ، فإن عدم تأهل المنتخبين المصري والنيجيري سويا إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في البطولة سيكون خيبة أمل هائلة.

وفي لوبانجو ، تتنافس منتخبات الكاميرون وتونس وزامبيا والجابون في المجموعة الرابعة بالبطولة والتي تشهد منافسة قوية أيضا ولكن المنتخب الكاميروني سيكون مرشحا بقوة للفوز بإحدى بطاقتي هذه المجموعة إلى دور الثمانية.

بينما يخوض المنتخب التونسي هذه البطولة ويأمل في المنافسة بقوة على لقبها لتكون العزاء بالنسبة للفريق الذي مني بخيبة أمل كبيرة اثر خروجه صفر اليدين من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 واكتفى ببلوغ النهائيات الأفريقية.

ولم يعر مسئولو المنتخب الكاميروني أي اهتمام لمسئولي نادي انتر ميلان حيث أصر مسئولو المنتخب الكاميروني على انضمام صامويل إيتو مهاجم انتر إلى المنتخب في الوقت المحدد رغم أن ذلك سيحرم انتر من جهود اللاعب في مباراة بالدوري الإيطالي.

وتتشابه مشكلة انتر مع المشكلة التي تواجه العديد من الفرق الأوروبية لانضمام لاعبيها إلى منتخبات بلادهم في البطولة الأفريقية بأنجولا.

----------


## دليلة

كرة القدم علمتنا انو مانستهين باي فريق ياما افرقة متواضعة اطاحت بكبارها

بلنسبة لملاوي تعادل مع الفري المصري في المبارات الودية الي عملوها لتحضير لكاس امم افريقيا وهدا يبين انو فريق قادر يعمل شي

وكمان مصر راح تحاول تحفظ ماء الوجه من الي حصل لها واكيد راح تعمل المستحيل

وماننسى الكاميرون الي بدها تنتقم من الي حصل ها بنهائي امم افريقا لما فازت عليها مصر ومن يومها يتمنو يلتقون مع مصر
وانغولا اكيد الاجواء راح تكون مساعدتها ماهي بيتها والجمهور جمهورها
ولاننسى الجزائر الي راح تعمل المستحيل عشان ماترجع لورا وتكمل الي وصلت له ولما لاالتتويج بلكاس

كلها تكهنات ولكن تبقى الحقيقة بلملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*هل عدم مشاركة الدولة المضيفة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم في أمم أفريقيا نعمة لها أم نقمة عليها ؟*[/align]

[align=center]*


*عندما يلتقي أفضل لاعبي القارة الأفريقية ابتداء من الأحد المقبل في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية فلن يكون بينهم منتخب جنوب أفريقيا التي تستضيف بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم كأول دولة أفريقية على الإطلاق تمنح شرف تنظيم هذه البطولة.

ولم يتأهل منتخب جنوب أفريقيا لكأس الأمم ليصبح بذلك المنتخب الوحيد من بين المنتخبات الأفريقية الستة التي تأهلت لنهائيات كأس العالم المقررة الصيف المقبل في جنوب أفريقيا الذي لم يصعد لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

وعن ذلك يقول حارس مرمى منتخب جنوب أفريقيا روان فيرنانديز ، الذي يلعب لصالح فريق أرمينيا بيلفيلد في دوري الدرجة الثانية الألماني، :"هذا شيء مؤسف بعض الشيء لأننا لو شاركنا في هذه البطولة لكان ذلك خيرا لنا ولمنحنا فرصة مقارنة أنفسنا مع الفرق القوية".

وينظر المدير الفني لمنتخب جنوب أفريقيا كارلوس ألبيرتو باريرا للابتعاد عن بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بعين السخرية ، فطالما تسبب المدرب البرازيلي في إعفاء مسئولين بالاتحاد الجنوب الأفريقي لكرة القدم من منصبهم وألغى منظومات رياضية كاملة في جنوب أفريقيا بصفته المدير الفني للمنتخب الذي سيخوض بطولة كأس العالم.

ولن يضطر باريرا هذه المرة للتسبب في مشاكل لمسئولي كرة القدم في جنوب أفريقيا لأنه لن يلعب في البطولة الأفريقية أصلا والتي لم يكن من غير المستبعد أن يخرج منها المنتخب الجنوب الأفريقي مبكرا في ظل تدني أدائه خلال العام الماضي.

ولم يجد باريرا ما يشغل به منتخبه سوى معسكر تدريبي لمدة أسبوعين في ديربان.

كما ستنتهي مباريات دوري الدرجة الأولى لكرة القدم في جنوب أفريقيا مع نهاية شباط/فبراير المقبل ليصبح لاعبو المنتخب متفرغين تماما على مدى ثلاثة أشهر للاستعداد لتصفيات كأس العالم.

ويرى باريرا أنه "إذا أصبح اللاعبون في كامل لياقتهم فسيصبح فريقنا قادرا على المنافسة في هذه البطولة".

وعاد البرازيلي باريرا ليدرب المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي منذ منتصف تشرين أول/أكتوبر الماضي بعد أن بدأ مشوار التدريب لهذا الفريق الذي يشتهر باسم "بافانا بافانا" (الأولاد الأولاد) عام 2007 وحتى عام 2008 .

وتحت قيادة سلفه جويل سانتانا بدد المنتخب القومي لجنوب أفريقيا ما تبقى من تفاؤل لخوض بطولة كأس العالم بشكل ناجح على أرض الوطن وذلك بعد التدني الملحوظ في أداء المنتخب خلال الأشهر الماضية مما اضطر الاتحاد الجنوب الأفريقي لاستدعاء المخضرم باريرا مرة أخرى لتدريب المنتخب.

ويرى حارس مرمى المنتخب الجنوب الأفريقي ، الذي يأمل في أن تتاح له فرصة المشاركة في بطولة كأس العالم مع منت بلاده ، أن باريرا /66 عاما/ هو "الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب" ، مضيفا أن "لديه الكثير من الخبرة وسيحسن من أداء منتخبنا".

ويعتزم باريرا تنظيم معسكرين تدريبيين لفترة أطول في البرازيل وألمانيا خلال شهري آذار/مارس و نيسان/أبريل المقبلين لتجهيز المنتخب لخوض نهائيات كأس العالم.

ويعول باريرا ، الذي حصل مع منتخب بلاده البرازيل على بطولة كأس العالم عام 1994 ، في ذلك على محترفين جنوب أفريقيين يجلسون غالبا على دكة البدلاء لدى أنديتهم.

ويأمل المدير العام لمنتخب جنوب إفريقيا سيفو نكوماني أن يستطيع حشد جميع لاعبي المنتخب في هذين المعسكرين ، مضيفا: "إذا نجحنا في ذلك فلن يكون أمام اللاعبين أي ذريعة لتبرير عدم الصعود للجولة الثانية من بطولة كأس العالم".

ويعتبر الوصول لدور الثمانية هو الهدف الأكبر لفريق (بافانا بافانا) حيث أن الفريق لا يريد أن يسجله التاريخ على أنه أول فريق أفريقي يستضيف بطولة كأس العالم ثم ينكس أشرعة سفنه من الجولة الأولى للبطولة.

*               [/align]

----------


## anoucha

لكالمصريين فازوا بالقب في غياب الجزاير وانا مابرشحها انها تفوز هاي المرة

----------


## العالي عالي

> لكالمصريين فازوا بالقب في غياب الجزاير وانا مابرشحها انها تفوز هاي المرة


ان شاء الله ما بتفوز

----------


## العالي عالي

*البنزرتي يسخر خبرته الطويلة لخدمة نسور قرطاج في كأس أفريقيا 

*
*قد لا يحظى المدرب التونسي فوزي البنزرتي بشهرة كبيرة خارج بلاده لكنه بالفعل أنجح المدربين في المسابقات المحلية بتونس.*

* ورغم تعاقب العديد من المدربين الأجانب الأكفاء على تدريب المنتخب التونسي عبر سنوات طويلة ، يظل البنزرتي دائما هو الحل الأمثل والمنقذ الأفضل لنسور قرطاج في الأوقات العصيبة.*

* وتوافد العديد من المدربين على قيادة المنتخب التونسي ومنهم الفرنسي الشهير روجيه لومير والبرتغالي هامبرتو كويليو ولكن الفريق لجأ إلى البنزرتي بعد الإخفاق في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ليكون البنزرتي هو المسئول عن الفريق في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين التي تستضيفها أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي.*

* ويختلف البنزرتي عن المدربين الآخرين الذين أشرفوا على تدريب نسور قرطاج مثل لومير وكويليو في شيء واحد رئيسي وهو ميله للأداء الهجومي.*

* ولذلك ، سعى البنزرتي منذ توليه المهمة عقب انتهاء مسيرة الفريق في التصفيات إلى إجراء عدد من التغييرات في الفريق لتحسين الإنسيابية والكفاءة في الأداء الهجومي للفريق خاصة وأن الفريق أصبح في أمس الحاجة إلى هذه التعديلات.*

* وكان ذلك هو السبب الرئيسي في الضجة التي أثارها معظم التونسيين من أجل إسناد تدريب الفريق إلى البنزرتي بعد الإخفاق في تصفيات كأس العالم.*

* ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية التي واجهها البنزرتي منذ توليه مسئولية الفريق هي ضيق الوقت قبل انطلاق فعاليات كأس أفريقيا ولكنه في المقابل لم يستغرق أي وقت للتعرف على إمكانيات الفريق لأنه يعرف بالفعل كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الفريق أفضل من أي مدرب أجنبي.*

* ولذلك تأقلم البنزرتي /60 عاما/ سريعا مع الفريق وأدرك النقاط التي يجب أن يعمل على تغييرها أو تعديلها في أدائه.*

* وقاد البنزرتي المنتخب الليبى في المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات الأفريقية المزدوجة المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولتي كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وكأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا وقدم مع الفريق عروضا جيدة وحقق نتائج طيبة في مجمةعة تضم معه منتخبات غانا والجابون وليسوتو.*

* وتغلب المنتخب الليبي بقيادة البنزرتي على نظيره الغاني (النجوم السوداء) 1/صفر في طرابلس ولكنه أنهى مسيرته في هذه المجموعة باحتلال المركز الثالث بفارق الأهداف فقط خلف غانا والجابون ليودع التصفيات.*

* ويمتلك البنزرتي سجلا تدريبيا هائلا بدأه في أواخر السبعينيات من القرن الماضي حيث تولى على مدار ثلاثة عقود من الزمان تدريب العديد من الفرق التونسية مثل اتحاد المنستير والنجم الساحلي والترجي والصفاقسي والأفريقي والملعب التونسي بالإضافة للمنتخب الليبي.*

* كما سبق للبنزرتي أن تولى تدريب المنتخب التونسي بشكل مؤقت في عام 1994 وذلك لمدة 24 ساعة حيث أسندت إليه المهمة قبل المباراة الأخيرة للفريق في الدور الأول لنهائيات كأس أفريقيا 1994 بتونس وذلك بعد إقالة مواطنه يوسف الزواوي نتيجة الهزيمة في المباراة الأولى.*

* ولكن البنزرتي يسعى هذه المرة إلى تعويض الجماهير التونسية عن إخفاق الفريق في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا من خلال المنافسة على الوصول للأدوار النهائية في البطولة الأفريقية ويعمل على تسخير خبرته التدريبية الكبيرة لخدمة الفريق في هذه البطولة.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المنتخب المصري يتوجه إلى أنجولا للدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي في كأس الأمم

**غادرت القاهرة صباح اليوم الجمعة بعثة المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم متوجهة على متن طائرة خاصة إلى لواندا عاصمة أنجولا للدفاع عن اللقب ، الذي أحرزه الفراعنة في النسختين الماضيتين من كأس الأمم الأفريقية ، والتي تستضيفها هذه المرة أنجولا في الفترة ما بين العاشر و31 من كانون ثان/يناير الحالي.

ويستهل المنتخب المصري مشواره في البطولة بلقاء نظيره النيجيري يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في مدينة بنجويلا.

وتضم البعثة 34 فردا بينهم 23 لاعبا برئاسة اللواء صفي الدين بسيوني عضو اتحاد كرة القدم المصري ، يرافقهم سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وعدد كبير من الإعلاميين.

ولاقت البعثة خلال وجودها في المطار عاصفة من التشجيع والدعوات من العاملين والركاب الذين تصادف وجودهم هناك ، كما كانت البعثة في حالة معنوية مرتفعة وحماس وأمل في العودة بكأس البطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.

وقال زاهر ، قبل المغادرة ، :"رغم الآلام التي أعاني منها في الظهر ، حرصت على السفر مع البعثة وتحاملت على نفسي للشد من أزرهم والوقوف على توفير كل الإمكانيات والطلبات وحل أي مشكلات قد تواجههم في أنجولا".

وأضاف :"أطلب من كل الشعب المصري وكل العاملين في الحقل الرياضي الوقوف خلف اللاعبين والمنتخب من أجل تحقيق إنجاز جديد لإسعاد الشعب المصري".

ومن جانبه أكد حسن شحاته ، المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري ، "إنني أطلب دعوات كل المصريين بأن نوفق في البطولة خاصة وأننا قد خرجنا من أزمة الخروج من تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 خلال معسكر الإمارات ، وفوزنا على فريق كبير مثل المنتخب المالي إلى جانب التكريم الذي حظيت به كأفضل مدرب عربي وكل ذلك ساعدنا على الخروج من الأجواء السلبية التي أعقبت مباراة أم درمان (الفاصلة بين المنتخبين المصري والجزائري في تصفيات كأس العالم).

ومن ناحيته ، أكد شوقي غريب ، المدرب العام للمنتخب ، على حماس اللاعبين على تحقيق إنجاز جديد يعوضون به الإخفاق في التأهل لكأس العالم.وقال :"نجحنا خلال معسكر الإمارات ومباراة مالي في التوصل إلى 14 لاعبا يمثلون التشكيل الأساسي للمنتخب خلال البطولة على أن يتم تحديد ال11 لاعبا قبل كل مباراة حسب حالة كل لاعب وظروف المباراة التي نخوضها".

وأضاف غريب أن هناك "عددا من اللاعبين الجدد الذين جرى ضمهم سيمنحون الفرصة لتمثيل مصر ، وأتمنى أن يستغلونها جيدا حيث تعد هذه البطولات فرصة لظهور نجوم جدد لكرة القدم".

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجماهير الجزائرية تتراجع عن السفر إلى أنغولا بسبب الغلاء الفاحش  والامراض 
*


*تراجعت معظم الجماهير الجزائرية عن فكرة السفر إلى أنغولا لمساندة الخضر في كأس إفريقيا التي تنطلق يوم الأحد القادم بعد تفاجئها بالغلاء الفاحش الذي يميز العاصمة لواندا .


وتعتبر العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا ثاني أغلى مدينة في العالم بعد طوكيو عاصمة اليابان، وقد استغل بعض رجال الاعمال إقامة كاس إفريقيا بهذا البلد ليحجزوا كل غرف الفنادق والمطاعم ووسائل النقل من أجل رفع الاسعار مع انطلاق البطولة .

السبب الثاني الذي جعل الجمهور الجزائري يتخلى عن فكرة السفر هو كثرة الامراض المنتشرة في في أنغولا وإفريقيا بشكل عام مثل الملاريا والحمى الصفراء، وهي أمراض قاتلة تستوجب التلقيح، لذلك فضل الجميع البقاء في منازلهم عوض التورط في مغامرة مجهولة العواقب .


وكان حوالي 3000 مشجع جزائري يستعد للسفر إلى أنغولا لمناصرة المنتخب الجزائري، وقد خصصت الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية 12 رحلة مباشرة من الجزائر العاصمة إلى لواندا، لكنها ألغتها في آخر لحظة بعد إحجام الجماهير عن السفر .


ولم يستبعد مصدر في هذه الشركة إعادة برمجة الرحلات في حال تأهل الخضر إلى أدوار متقدمة من هذه المنافسة، خاصة أن مدة الاقامة لن تكون طويلة للانصار إذا سافروا إلى أنغولا لمتابعة الدورين نصف النهائي أو النهائي .


جدير بالذكر أن السلطات الجزائرية دعمت أسعار تذاكر السفر بنسبة 50 بالمائة، فضلا عن تعليمات الحكومة للبنوك الجزائرية بتسهيل تحويل العملة للراغبين في التنقل إلى بلاد الكان . 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المنتخب الزامبي يسعى لمعجزة جديدة في كأس أفريقيا*
*
ربما يكون المنتخب الزامبي لكرة القدم والمعروف بلقب "تشيبولوبولو" أو "الرصاصات النحاسية" قد فشل في تدوين اسمه ضمن سجل الأبطال في كأس الأمم الأفريقية على مدار 26 بطولة ماضية لكنه نجح بلا شك في ارتداء ثوب البطولة أكثر من مرة خاصة في بطولة عام 1994 بتونس.

ولا يختلف اثنان على أن المنتخب الزامبي رغم كونه من منتخبات الصف الثاني في أفريقيا ، يعتبر من أصحاب المعجزات في عالم الساحرة المستديرة بالقارة السمراء.

ويملك المنتخب الزامبي رغم عدم فوزه باللقب تاريخا وسجلا مشرفا في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية رغم أنه لم يبدأ المشاركة في تصفيات البطولة إلا مع بداية حقبة السبعينيات.

وشهدت أول مشاركة للمنتخب الزامبي في النهائيات مفاجأة حقيقية حيث أحرز الفريق المركز الثاني بعد نهائي مثير أمام زائير في بطولة عام 1974 بمصر حيث أعيدت المباراة بعد يومين من انتهائها في المرة الأولى بالتعادل. وفي المباراة المعادة فازت زائير وتوجت باللقب.

وكان المركز الثاني من نصيب الفريق أيضا في بطولة عام 1994 بتونس بعد شهور قليلة من واقعة مثيرة ومؤسفة أودت بحياة معظم أفراد المنتخب الزامبي حيث تحطمت الطائرة التي تقل الفريق على سواحل الجابون.

ورغم هذه المأساة ، نجح الفريق الجديد بقيادة النجم الكبير كالوشا بواليا أحد أبرز نجوم زامبيا عبر تاريخها في الوصول للمباراة النهائية بكأس الأمم الأفريقية بعد شهور قليلة من هذا الحادث ولكنه سقط في النهائي أمام المنتخب النيجيري الذي أحرز لقب البطولة.

أما بالنسبة لباقي نتائج المنتخب الزامبي في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي شارك فيها فكانت الوصول للمربع الذهبي في بطولات 1982 و1990 و1996 وخرج من الدور الأول في بطولات 1978 و1986 و1998 و2000 و2002 و2006 و2008 .

وكان مقررا أن تنظم زامبيا نهائيات بطولة عام 1988 لكنها انسحبت من التنظيم لتستضيف المغرب البطولة وينسحب المنتخب الزامبي من المشاركة في النهائيات.

وبعد خروج الفريق بقيادة لاعبه ومدربه السابق كالوشا بواليا الذي لعب الدورين سويا في بطولة عام 2006 من الدور الأول وكذلك خروج الفريق من الدور الأول في البطولة الماضية ، يسعى المنتخب الزامبي لتجاوز الدور الأول والمنافسة على اللقب في البطولة الجديدة بأنجولا خلال الفترة من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي.

ويدرب الفريق حاليا المدرب الفرنسي رينار هارف الذي يأمل في تعويض إخفاق الفريق في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وقيادة الرصاصات النحاسية لإسقاط منافسيها في البطولة الأفريقية والمنافسة بقوة على لقب البطولة.

ومع وجود بعض النجوم الكبار مثل كريستوفر (كريس) كاتونجو وكولينز مبيسوما يعلق المنتخب الزامبي أملا كبيرا على خبرة محترفيه في أوروبا للمنافسة على اللقب الأفريقي.

ويستطيع المنتخب الزامبي إحراج باقي منافسيه في المجموعة الرابعة بنهائيات كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا التي تضم معه منتخبات الكاميرون وتونس والجابون.

وتكمن خطورة المنتخب الزامبي ومصدر قوته في خط هجومه القوي بقيادة مبيسوما وكاتونجو بالإضافة للمجهود والحماس الشديد في الملعب.

وشق المنتخب الزامبي مسيرته بنجاح في المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات حيث تصدر مجموعته برصيد سبع نقاط وبفارق نقطة واحدة أمام نظيره التوجولي ليتأهل الفريقان سويا إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات.

وفي المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات ، حقق الفريق الفوز على سوازيلاند 1/صفر وعلى توجو بنفس النتيجة وتعادل مع سوازيلاند سلبيا وخسر من توجو صفر/1 .

وفي المرحلة النهائية بالتصفيات ، احتل الفريق المركز الثالث في المجموعة الثالثة خلف منتخبي الجزائر ومصر حيث تغلب على رواندا 1/صفر وتعادل معها سلبيا وتعادل مع مصر 1/1 وخسر أمام الجزائر صفر/2 وصفر/1 ومن مصر صفر/1 .

ويستهل المنتخب الزامبي مسيرته في التصفيات بلقاء نظيره التونسي يوم 13 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي ثم الكاميرون والجابون يومي 17 و21 من الشهر نفسه.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نسور قرطاج تسعى للخروج من محنتها

**عندما يشارك المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين 2010 التي تستضيفها أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي ، سيظهر نسور قرطاج بثوب جديد بعد تغيير العديد من نجوم الفريق الذي سطر انتصارات المنتخب التونسي عبر السنوات الماضية.

وبعد ست سنوات فقط من فوز الفريق باللقب الأفريقي الوحيد له في تاريخ مشاركاته العديدة في كأس الأمم الافريقية يسعى المنتخب التونسي بقيادة مديره الفني الوطني فوزي البنزرتي إلى الظهور بشكل جديد ولكنه يسعى في نفس الوقت إلى حصد اللقب الأفريقي الثاني له.

وبدأ التغيير في صفوف المنتخب التونسي قبل البطولة الماضية ولكن التغيير هذه المرة لن يكون في الأسماء فقط وإنما في طريقة اللعب والطموحات حيث يتولى الفريق هذه المرة المدرب الوطني البنزرتي المعروف بنزعته الهجومية.

كما يطمح الفريق إلى تحسين صورته واستعادة توازنه بعد الإخفاق في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

لذلك سيتعامل نسور قرطاج مع البطولة الأفريقية الجديدة في أنجولا بشعار "حياة أو موت".

ويحظى المنتخب التونسي بسمعة رائعة ليس على مستوى القارة الأفريقية فحسب وإنما أيضا على المستوى العالمي نظرا لمشاركته في بطولة كأس العالم أربع مرات سابقة أعوام 1978 و1998 و2002 و2006 .

ورغم تذبذب نتائج المنتخب التونسي في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية منذ مشاركته الأولى في البطولة عام 1962 وحتى مطلع التسعينيات حيث وصل للنهائيات أربع مرات فقط على مدار ثلاثة عقود ، أصبح نسور قرطاج عنصرا منتظما في النهائيات منذ عام 1994 وحتى الآن.

وستكون البطولة القادمة في أنجولا هي المشاركة التاسعة على التوالي للفريق في النهائيات.

وبدأ المنتخب التونسي مشاركاته في كأس أفريقيا بقوة حيث وصل للمربع الذهبي في بطولة 1962 بإثيوبيا ولكنه خرج من الدور الأول في البطولة التي أقيمت في غانا 1963 ثم أحرز المركز الثاني في البطولة التالية التي استضافتها بلاده عام 1965 .

وبعدها غاب الفريق عن النهائيات منذ بطولة عام 1968 وحتى بطولة عام 1992 باستثناء مشاركته في نهائيات 1982 بليبيا والتي خرج فيها الفريق من الدور الأول للبطولة.

ولكن مع استضافة تونس للبطولة عام 1994 عاد نسور قرطاج للظهور في النهائيات لكن إقامة البطولة على ملعبهم لم يغير من الأمر شيئا حيث خرج الفريق من الدور الأول للبطولة صفر اليدين.

ويبدو أن هذا الخروج المبكر تسبب في انتفاضة حقيقية لكرة القدم التونسية فأصبح الفريق على مدار السنوات العشر التالية من القوى الكروية الكبيرة على الساحة الأفريقية ففاز الفريق بالمركز الثاني في بطولة 1996 بجنوب أفريقيا بعد الهزيمة في المباراة النهائية أمام أصحاب الأرض.

كما وصل الفريق لدور الثمانية في بطولات 1998 و2006 و2008 وللدور قبل النهائي في 2000 بينما خرج من الدور الأول عام 2002 .

وفي نفس هذه الحقبة الزمنية بين أواخر القرن الماضي والسنوات العشر الأولى من القرن الحالي انتزع نسور قرطاج بطاقة تأهلهم لكأس العالم ثلاث مرات متتالية ورغم خروجهم من الدور الأول في البطولات الثلاث ترك الفريق أثرا جيدا في هذه المشاركات.

ولكن أبرز إنجازات المنتخب التونسي على الساحة الأفريقية تحققت عندما استضافت تونس البطولة عام 2004 حيث نجح الفريق في إحراز اللقب الأفريقي للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي روجيه لومير الذي قاد المنتخب الفرنسي سابقا للفوز بكأس الأمم الأوروبية عام 2000 ليكون أول مدرب في العالم يحقق إنجاز الفوز ببطولتين قاريتين في تاريخ اللعبة.

ومع خروج الفريق من دور الثمانية في البطولتين الماضيتين 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا وفشله في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، يحتاج المنتخب التونسي بقيادة البنزرتي إلى استعادة بريقه عندما يشارك الفريق في بطولة كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا.

ولم تكن مسيرة نسور قرطاج في التصفيات على ما يرام حيث احتل الفريق المركز الثاني في مجموعته بالمرحلة الأولى من التصفيات وذلك برصيد 13 نقطة وبفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف منتخب بوركينا فاسو صاحب التاريخ الأفريقي المتواضع.

وحقق الفريق في هذه المرحلة الفوز على سيشيل 2/صفر و5/صفر وبوروندي 1/صفر و2/1 وخسر على ملعبه أمام بوركينا فاسو 1/2 ثم تعادل معها سلبيا في مباراة الإياب.

وفي المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات ، ظل المنتخب التونسي هو الأقرب من التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم حتى الجولة الأخيرة التي بددت آماله وتراجعت به للمركز الثاني في المجموعة خلف المنتخب النيجيري.

وحقق المنتخب التونسي في هذه المرحلة الفوز على كينيا 2/1 و1/صفر وموزمبيق 2/صفر وتعادل مع نيجيريا سلبيا و2/2 وخسر أمام موزمبيق صفر/1 في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات.

لذلك يسعى الفريق إلى تحسين صورته في النهائيات وتعويض ما فاته من خلال الفوز باللقب الأفريقي.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زامبيا تعلق آمالاها على كاتونجو في كأس أفريقيا

**بعد اعتماد المنتخب الزامبي لكرة القدم في الماضي على نجوم كان لهم سمعة أفريقية رائعة مثل كينيث ماليتولي وكالوشا بواليا الذي صعد بمنتخب بلاده إلى نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1994 بتونس يعتمد الفريق حاليا على عدد من العناصر التي اكتسبت الخبرة مؤخرا.

ولكنه قد يجد القائد الذي يعتمد عليه في لاعبه كريستوفر (كريس) كاتونجو /27 عاما/ مهاجم أرمينيا بيليفيلد الألماني.

وولد اللاعب في جنوب أفريقيا كما لعب في جنوب أفريقيا مع نادي كوزموس لكنه قاد المنتخب الزامبي إلى توجيه ضربة قاضية لمنتخب جنوب أفريقيا في ختام مبارياته بالتصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 بغانا.

وسجل كاتونجو الأهداف الثلاثة في غضون 30 دقيقة فقط ليقود الفريق للفوز على منتخب جنوب أفريقيا 3/1 في عقر داره في كيب تاون وكانت هذه الأهداف الثلاثة هي كل رصيده في التصفيات.

ويتمتع كاتونجو بسجل حافل من الأهداف الرائعة مع منتخب زامبيا كما يمتاز بسرعته التي ساعدته أيضا على تسجيل أهداف عديدة مع فريق كوزموس ليتوج بلقب هداف الدوري في جنوب أفريقيا في عام 2007 رغم أنه ترك الفريق في منتصف ذلك الموسم لينضم إلى بروندباي الدنماركي.

ويشارك الجندي السابق كاتونجو في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الثالثة على التوالي حيث سبق له المشاركة في بطولتي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا.

وبدأ كاتونجو مسيرته الكروية مع فريق جرين بافالوز الزامبي ثم انتقل إلى فريق كوزموس في جوهانسبرج بجنوب أفريقيا حيث قضى معه ثلاثة مواسم قبل الرحيل إلى الدنمارك لكنه ترك فريق بروندبي الدنماركي إلى أرمينيا بيليفيلد الألماني في عام 2008 .

ويلعب إلى جوار كاتونجو في المنتخب الزامبي شقيقه الأصغر فليكس.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المنتخب الجزائري يصل إلى أنغولا وسط تفاؤل كبير للعودة بالكأس

**وصل المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم في ساعة متأخرة من نهار اليوم إلى العاصمة الانغولية لواندا بعد رحلة مباشرة دامت أكثر من ثماني ساعات انطلاقا من مدينة مارسيليا أين أنهى أبناء المدرب سعدان معسكرهم التحضيري قبل بداية كأس إفريقيا 2010 .


وفور وصولهم إلى مطار لواندا أدلى لاعبو المنتخب الجزائري بتصريحات مقتضبة لمبعوث التلفزيون الجزائري، حيث أكد جل اللاعبين أنهم جاءوا إلى أنغولا من أجل التتويج باللقب وإسعاد الجماهير الجزائرية التي تنتظر منهم الكثير في هذه المنافسة بعد تأهلهم للمونديال .


وصبت تصريحات محمد روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري في نفس السياق حين قال : " معنوياتنا مرتفعة للغاية، وهو ما سيعطينا دافعا كبيرا للوصول إلى أبعد حد ممكن من هذه المنافسة، ولما لا تنشيط المباراة النهائية والعودة بالكاس " .


أما المدرب سعدان فقد اكتفى بالتأكيد على ضرورة تشريف الكرة الجزائرية، وقال أنه سيلعب هذه المنافسة مقابلة بمقابلة، متمنيا الذهاب إلى أبعد نقطة ممكنة .


جدير بالذكر أن المنتخب الجزائري سيجري تمرينه الاول بأنغولا مساء الغد بالملعب المحاذي لفندق كونتينونتال أين ستقيم البعثة الجزائرية . 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم الجزائري: هدفنا الفوز بلقب بطولة أمم أفريقيا

**أعرب محمد روراوة رئيس الإتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم اليوم الخميس عن أمله في أن يحرز منتخب بلاده لقب بطولة كاس أمم إفريقيا التي تستضيفها انجولا في الفترة من 10 إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري.

وتلعب الجزائر ، التي لم تحرز اللقب الافريقي إلا مرة واحدة عندما استضافت البطولة عام 1990 ، في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب انجولا ومالي ومالاوي.

وقال روراوة للإذاعة الجزائرية إن اللاعبين يتمتعون بإرادة قوية للذهاب إلى ابعد حد في المنافسة التي تنطلق الأحد المقبل مشيرا الي ان الاتحاد سخر كل الإمكانيات المادية و البشرية لتحقيق هذا الهدف.

وأضاف أن اللاعبين أصبح تركيزهم منصب الآن على المنافسة بعدما توصلوا لاتفاق مع الاتحاد حول كافة النقاط الخلافية قبل اختتام المعسكر الإعدادي بجنوب فرنسا والسعي لتشريف البلاد بعدما حققوا انجازا كبيرا بتأهلهم إلى نهائيات كأس العالم المقرر إقامتها بجنوب إفريقيا.

وغادر المنتخب الجزائري اليوم الخميس مدينة مارسيليا الفرنسية على متن طائرة خاصة باتجاه العاصمة الانجولية لواندا التي سيصلها في حدود الساعة الثامنة ليلا بتوقيت جرينيتش حيث سيكون في استقباله وزير الشباب و الرياضة الهاشمي جيار.
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

هل يستطيع الفراعنة إحراز لقبهم الثالث على التوالي بكأس أفريقيا؟ 
ربما يخوض المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم نهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين والتي تستضيفها أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي كأحد المرشحين لإحراز اللقب ولكنه ليس المرشح الأقوى بالتأكيد.

وسيكون على المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) أن يتجاوز مهمة صعبة للغاية وعقبة كبيرة إذا أراد الفوز باللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والسابعة في تاريخه (رقم قياسي).

وتنطلق فعاليات البطولة بعد غد الأحد في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا وذلك من خلال المباراة الافتتاحية بين منتخبي أنجولا ومالي ليبدأ الصراع بين أفضل 16 منتخبا في القارة السمراء.

ويواجه المنتخب الأنجولي ، الذي خرج مبكرا من التصفيات المؤهلة أيضا لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، اختبارا صعبا في النهائيات وذلك ضمن المجموعة الأولى والتي تضم معه أيضا المنتخب الجزائري والتي تقام فعالياتها في العاصمة لواندا.

وتأهل المنتخب الجزائري إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا اثر فوزه على نظيره المصري في مباراة فاصلة بالتصفيات. وينتظر أن يكون المنتخب الجزائري هو المنافس الأقوى لأنجولا في المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول في البطولة.

ولكن الفريقين يدركان أيضا خطورة منتخب مالي الذي قد يصبح عقبة قوية في طريق أي منهما للوصول إلى دور الثمانية.

ويثق ستيفن كيشي المدير الفني لمنتخب مالي في قدرة فريقه على تفجير مفاجأة في النهائيات حيث صرح إلى هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي.بي.سي" قائلا "أعلم أننا لسنا بين المرشحين للفوز باللقب ولكننا متفائلون بأن هذا الفريق يمكنه التقدم في البطولة حتى الوصول للنهائي".

وأضاف "تحتاج فقط للنظر إلى طبيعة اللاعبين الموجودين في هذا الفريق وإمكانياتهم البدنية وروح الفريق ولذلك فإنني لا أستبعد فريقي تماما من المنافسة على اللقب".

أما المنتخب الرابع في المجموعة وهو منتخب مالاوي فليس متوقعا أن ينافس بقوة على التأهل للدور الثاني.

ويطلق على المجموعة الثانية في البطولة الأفريقية بأنجولا لقب "مجموعة الموت" حيث تضم المنتخبين الغاني والإيفواري اللذين تأهلا لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا كما تضم المنتخب التوجولي الذي شارك في كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا بالإضافة لمنتخب بوركينا فاسو.

وظهر المنتخب الغاني الفائز بلقب البطولة أربع مرات سابقة بشكل جيد في التصفيات يؤهله لأن يكون أحد المرشحين للفوز باللقب.

وسيكون المنتخب الإيفواري هو الفريق الثاني من هذه المجموعة التي تقام فعالياتها في مدينة كابيندا الذي يستطيع أيضا إحراز اللقب.

ويتنافس المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) مع منتخبات نيجيريا وموزمبيق وبنين ضمن المجموعة الثالثة التي تقام فعالياتها في مدينة بينجيلا.

وأثار المدرب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري بعض الجدل عندما تغاضى عن استدعاء اللاعب عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك المصري مشيرا إلى أن اللاعب لم يتعاف بشكل تام من الإصابة رغم ما قاله زكي في وقت سابق بشأن قدرته على اللعب والمشاركة في البطولة.

وسجل زكي أربعة أهداف في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية الماضية عام 2008 بغانا ليساهم بقدر كبير في فوز الفريق باللقب كما ساهم بقدر كبير أيضا في الفوز بلقب البطولة عام 2006 بمصر عندما سجل هدف الفوز الثمين على المنتخب السنغالي في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

وقال زكي "إنني مستعد تماما للعودة إلى صفوف الفريق بعد أن تعافيت تماما من الإصابة وأتمنى اللعب في البطولة الأفريقية".

وفي المقابل ، جازف المدرب شايبو أمادو المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري بضم اللاعب أوبافيمي مارتينز مهاجم فولفسبورج الألماني رغم أنه يعاني من الإصابة.

وبغض النظر عن هذه الإصابة ، فإن عدم تأهل المنتخبين المصري والنيجيري سويا إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في البطولة سيكون خيبة أمل هائلة.

وفي لوبانجو ، تتنافس منتخبات الكاميرون وتونس وزامبيا والجابون في المجموعة الرابعة بالبطولة والتي تشهد منافسة قوية أيضا ولكن المنتخب الكاميروني سيكون مرشحا بقوة للفوز بإحدى بطاقتي هذه المجموعة إلى دور الثمانية.

بينما يخوض المنتخب التونسي هذه البطولة ويأمل في المنافسة بقوة على لقبها لتكون العزاء بالنسبة للفريق الذي مني بخيبة أمل كبيرة اثر خروجه صفر اليدين من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 واكتفى ببلوغ النهائيات الأفريقية.

ولم يعر مسئولو المنتخب الكاميروني أي اهتمام لمسئولي نادي انتر ميلان حيث أصر مسئولو المنتخب الكاميروني على انضمام صامويل إيتو مهاجم انتر إلى المنتخب في الوقت المحدد رغم أن ذلك سيحرم انتر من جهود اللاعب في مباراة بالدوري الإيطالي.

وتتشابه مشكلة انتر مع المشكلة التي تواجه العديد من الفرق الأوروبية لانضمام لاعبيها إلى منتخبات بلادهم في البطولة الأفريقية بأنجولا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

كأس أفريقيا صداع في رأس أوروبا 
مع إقامة بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم في وسط فعاليات الموسم الكروي بأوروبا ، تحولت البطولة إلى صداع مزمن في رأس الأندية الأوروبية يتكرر كل عامين ويؤكد على الصراع بين مصالح الأندية والولاء للمنتخبات.

ومع إقامة بطولة هذا العام في أنجولا من العاشر إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي تسبب رحيل اللاعبين الأفارقة من أنديتهم الأوروبية للمشاركة مع منتخبات بلادهم في البطولة موجة أكبر من المشاكل لهذه الأندية.

وفجرت هذه القضية جدلا كبيرا في بريطانيا مؤخرا حيث أقيمت مباراة تشيلسي مع فولهام في 28 كانون أول/ديسمبر الماضي بعد يوم واحد فقط من الموعد المحدد من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لتسريح الأندية للاعبيها من أجل الانضمام لمنتخبات بلادهم.

وسعى تشيلسي جاهدا للاحتفاظ بلاعبيه الأفارقة الأربعة البارزين ضمن صفوفه لخوض هذه المباراة مع الفريق خاصة وأن تشيلسي يخوض صراعا شرسا في الموسم الحالي مع مانشستر يونايتد وأرسنال على لقب الدوري الإنجليزي.

واللاعبون الأربعة هم النيجيري جون ميكيل أوبي والإيفواريان ديدييه دروجبا وسالومون كالو والغاني مايكل إيسيان الذي كان مصابا في ذلك الوقت. بينما كانت رغبة فولهام هي الاحتفاظ بمدافعه الغاني جون بانتسيل.

وطلب الناديان من الاتحادات الأفريقية الوطنية التي ينتمي إليها اللاعبون السماح لهم بالبقاء ليوم إضافي مع الناديين لخوض هذه المباراة.

وأثار المدرب روي هودجسون المدير الفني لفولهام غضب الفيفا عندما وصف مطالب المنتخبات الأفريقية بأنها "غير محترمة".

ووصف متحدث غاني هودجسون بأنه غير محترف ، وكان ذلك قبل إصابة بانتسيل في ركبته خلال المباراة أمام تشيلسي ليتأكد غيابه عن بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا.

ولم يتراجع هودجسون عن موقفه لدى سؤاله عن شعوره تجاه غياب بانتسيل عن كأس أفريقيا رغم كونه أفضل لاعب غاني لعام 2009 . وقال هودجسون "إنني قلق بشكل أكبر لأنه قد يغيب عن فولهام لما تبقى من الموسم".

ومع وجود أكثر من عشرين لاعبا من فرق الدوري الإنجليزي والعديد من لاعبي مسابقات الدوري المحلية الكبيرة في أوروبا مع منتخبات بلادهم في أنجولا حاليا استعدادا للبطولة الأفريقية يثور القلق في العديد من الأندية الأوروبية.

ومع انضمام بعض اللاعبين الكبار مثل إيسيان والمالي سيدو كيتا نجم برشلونة الأسباني والنيجيري أوبافيمي مارتينز مهاجم فولفسبورج الألماني إلى منتخبات بلادهم وهم يعانون من الإصابة فإن الصراع بين مصالح الأندية والولاء للنادي قد تتفاقم بشكل أكبر.

وانتقد بعض اللاعبين مثل الكاميروني صامويل إيتو والسنغالي الحاج ضيوف ، في وقت سابق ، توقيت إقامة البطولة كما أعرب المدافع الإيفواري كولو توريه في نهاية كانون أول/ديسمبر الماضي عن ندمه بسبب رحيله عن صفوف مانشستر سيتي في هذا الوقت الذي يشهد مرحلة انتقالية للفريق تحت قيادة مديره الفني الجديد الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني.

ورغم هذا الجدل والانتقادات التي تثيرها البطولة ، ما زال اللاعبون الأفارقة على دعمهم وتأييدهم لأهمية البطولة حيث أوضح المدرب رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري أن المنتخبات الأفريقية وبلدانها تستفيد كثيرا من الاهتمام الذي تحظى به البطولة.

وصرح سعدان للصحفيين قائلا "تمثل البطولة فرصة جيدة للعديد من اللاعبين من أجل المنافسة في بطولة كبيرة. وستكون في غاية الأهمية للاعبين الذين يستعدون لخوض نهائيات كأس العالم".

وظهرت وجهة النظر المضادة قبل عامين وبالتحديد قبل كأس أفريقيا الماضية عام 2008 بغانا عندما علق ديفيد مويس المدير الفني لإيفرتون الإنجليزي على سفر لاعبه الجنوب أفريقي ستيفن بينار لمدة أسبوعين بقوله "ندفع له رواتبه ونمنحه راتبا جيدا وهو موظف لدينا".

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأبطال والدول المضيفة لبطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابقة 
تاريخ نتائج المباريات النهائية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم منذ النسخة الأولى للبطولة عام 1957 في السودان وحتى نسخة عام 2010 بأنجولا.

1957 في السودان : مصر × إثيوبيا 4/صفر

1959 في مصر : مصر × السودان 2/1

1962 في إثيوبيا: إثيوبيا × مصر 4/2

1963 في غانا : غانا × السودان 3/صفر

1965 في تونس : غانا × تونس 3/2

1968 في إثيوبيا : الكونغو × غانا 1/صفر

1970 في السودان : السودان × غانا 1/صفر

1972 في الكاميرون : الكونغو × مالي 3/2

1974 في مصر : زائير (الكونغو الديمقراطية حاليا) × زامبيا 2/2 (أعيدت المباراة وفاز المنتخب الزائيري 2/صفر)

1976 في إثيوبيا : أحرزها المنتخب المغربي بعد تصدره المجموعة النهائية للبطولة

1978 في غانا : غانا × اوغندا 2/صفر

1980 في نيجيريا : نيجيريا × الجزائر 3/صفر

1982 في ليبيا : غانا × ليبيا التعادل 1/1 ثم فوز المنتخب الغاني 7/6 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

1984 في كوت ديفوار : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 3/1

1986 في مصر : مصر × الكاميرون التعادل السلبي ثم فوز المنتخب المصري 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية.

1988 في المغرب : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 1/صفر

1990 في الجزائر : الجزائر × نيجيريا 1/صفر

1992 في السنغال : كوت ديفوار × غانا صفر/صفر ثم فوز كوت ديفوار 11/10 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

1994 في تونس : نيجيريا × زامبيا 2/1

1996 في جنوب أفريقيا : جنوب أفريقيا × تونس 2/صفر

1998 في بوركينا فاسو : مصر × جنوب أفريقيا 2/صفر

2000 في نيجيريا وغانا : الكاميرون × نيجيريا 2/2 ثم فوز الكاميرون 4/3 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2002 في مالي : الكاميرون × السنغال صفر/صفر ثم فوز الكاميرون 3/2 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2004 في تونس : تونس × المغرب 2/1

2006 في مصر : مصر × كوت ديفوار صفر/صفر ثم فوز مصر 4/2 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية

2008 في غانا : مصر × الكاميرون 1/صفر

----------


## anoucha

والله حرام مشجعين متل هدولة ما بيقدروا يروحوا على انغولا





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 404.د
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  1280 * 960.



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  704 * 576.[IMG]http://www.upload.asr****n.com/files/TV%20TAMAZIGHT_3530%2011065_H_17900_20090607_20284  0.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://k53.p****.com/g4/00/599200/2/62064754.qx6Eaf0W.jpg[/IMG]


تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  640 * 424.

----------


## anoucha

أول حصة تدريبية للمنتخب في لواندا

----------


## anoucha

*المنتخب الجزائري داخل الفندق*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أعرب «محمد روراوة» رئيس الإتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم اليوم، عن أمله في أن يحرز منتخب بلاده لقب بطولة كأس أمم إفريقيا التي تستضيفها أنجولا في الفترة من 10 إلى 31 يناير الجاري.
وقال «روراوة» للإذاعة الجزائرية، إن اللاعبين يتمتعون بإرادة قوية للذهاب إلى أبعد حد في المنافسة التي تنطلق الأحد المقبل، مشيراً إلى أن الاتحاد سخر كل الإمكانيات المادية و البشرية لتحقيق هذا الهدف.
وأضاف أن اللاعبين أصبح تركيزهم منصب الآن على المنافسة، بعدما توصلوا لاتفاق مع الاتحاد حول كافة النقاط الخلافية قبل اختتام المعسكر الإعدادي بجنوب فرنسا والسعي لتشريف البلاد بعدما حققوا انجازاً كبيراً بتأهلهم إلى نهائيات كأس العالم المقرر إقامتها بجنوب إفريقيا.
وغادر المنتخب الجزائري أمس الخميس، مدينة مارسيليا الفرنسية على متن طائرة خاصة باتجاه العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.
وتلعب الجزائر ، التي لم تحرز اللقب الأفريقي إلا مرة واحدة عندما استضافت البطولة عام 1990، في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب أنجولا ومالي ومالاوي.
ولقد رصد الاتحاد الجزائري مكافأة قدرها 100 ألف يورو لكل لاعب في حالة الفوز بكأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا.



محمد روراوه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*عاجل: المصريون محرومون من مشاهدة أمم أفريقيا*

*المفاوضات مع قناة الجزيرة بائت بالفشل وأصبح المواطن المصري على كف عفريت محلياً وفضائياً*

 
وقبل قليل في مؤتمر صحفي عقده *-أسامة الشيخ-* رئيس قطاع القنوات المتخصصة بالتلفزيون المصري بأن أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء المصري قد رفض طلبه بدعم الدولة الطلب المقدم من التلفزيون المصري لشراء نقل 10 مباريات من كأس الامم الأفريقية بانجولا الأيام القادمة.
وصرح أسامة الشيخ: "* المفاوضات مع قناة الجزيرة القطرية فشلت ولن يتم إذاعة كأس الأمم على أي قناة أرضية أو فضائية بمصر".*
وأضاف الشيخ بأن رئيس الوزارء فضل إستثمار الأموال الذي ستدفع وهي 9 مليون دولار كما طلبت قناة الجزيرة لنقل 10 مباريات فقط يتم إختيارها من طرف مسئولي القناة وتذاع مرة واحدة بدون إعادة وبدون وجود الحق بإعادة إذاعة أي لقطات من المباراة هو أمر غير منطقي.
وألمح نظيف إلي أن إستثمار هذا المبلغ في دعم الصحة أو التعليم أفضل من إنفاقه على مشاهدة 10 مباريات من كرة القدم.
يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي يعاني منه المشتركون المصريون في قناة الجزيرة من إنقطاع إشارة القنوات الجديدة* +9 و+10* والتي سيتم عبرها إذاعة المباريات ليصبح المواطن المصري على كف عفريت وفي حيرة من أمرة حيث انقطعت كل السبل في طريقه لمشاهدة بطولة كأس الامم الأفريقية الذي يشارك فيها المنتخب المصري في إطار المجموعة الثالثة.

----------


## المتميزة

> أعرب «محمد روراوة» رئيس الإتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم اليوم، عن أمله في أن يحرز منتخب بلاده لقب بطولة كأس أمم إفريقيا التي تستضيفها أنجولا في الفترة من 10 إلى 31 يناير الجاري.
> وقال «روراوة» للإذاعة الجزائرية، إن اللاعبين يتمتعون بإرادة قوية للذهاب إلى أبعد حد في المنافسة التي تنطلق الأحد المقبل، مشيراً إلى أن الاتحاد سخر كل الإمكانيات المادية و البشرية لتحقيق هذا الهدف.
> وأضاف أن اللاعبين أصبح تركيزهم منصب الآن على المنافسة، بعدما توصلوا لاتفاق مع الاتحاد حول كافة النقاط الخلافية قبل اختتام المعسكر الإعدادي بجنوب فرنسا والسعي لتشريف البلاد بعدما حققوا انجازاً كبيراً بتأهلهم إلى نهائيات كأس العالم المقرر إقامتها بجنوب إفريقيا.
> وغادر المنتخب الجزائري أمس الخميس، مدينة مارسيليا الفرنسية على متن طائرة خاصة باتجاه العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.
> وتلعب الجزائر ، التي لم تحرز اللقب الأفريقي إلا مرة واحدة عندما استضافت البطولة عام 1990، في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب أنجولا ومالي ومالاوي.
> ولقد رصد الاتحاد الجزائري مكافأة قدرها 100 ألف يورو لكل لاعب في حالة الفوز بكأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا.
> 
> 
> 
> محمد روراوه


 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


يا عمي واثق من لاعيبته

----------


## دليلة

*جدل عن إلغاء الحدث الكروي القاري قبل ساعات من انطلاقه*

*قتيل وتسعة جرحى من منتخب الطوغو المشارك في كأس إفريقيا بأنغولا*

 
المنتخب الطوغولي 
*أعلنت الفدرالية الطوغولية لكرة القدم أن سائق حافلة المنتخب المشارك في كاس الأمم الإفريقية بانغولا قد لقي مصرعه على إثر حادثة إطلاق النار عليها مساء الجمعة، فيما أكدت إصابة تسعة أعضاء آخرين من البعثة بجروح متفاوتة.*
وقال موقع "20 دقيقة" الفرنسي إنه "بعد عدة ساعات من الحادثة، أكدت الفيدرالية الطوغولية لكرة القدم مقتل سائق الحافلة المقلة لبعثة منتخب الطوغو المشارك في نهائيات كاس إفريقيا بانغولا".وأضاف الموقع نقلا عن الفيدرالية إن "تسعة أعضاء من البعثة قد اصيبوا خلال الهجوم المسلح على الحدود بين كونغو برازافيل وأنغولا".وكانت حافلة منتخب الطوغو قد غادرت الكونغو لتلتحق بانغولا من أجل المشاركة في كأس الأمم، عندما تعرض لإطلاق نار كثيف من رشاشة متمردين بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة.ونقلت وكالات الأنباء تأكيدات لجماعة مسلحة تطلق على نفسها "جبهة تحرير كابيندا الدولة" تبنيها للعملية، وهي جماعة مسلحة تقاتل من أجل استقلال كابيندا.وأكدت الجماعة أنها استهدفت القوات المسلحة الأنغولية التي كانت ترافق المنتخب الطوغولي، فيما أكد وزير أنغولي سابق الهجوم بـ"العمل الإرهابي".وثار جدل بين المراقبين عن إمكانية إلغاء أو تأجيل العرس الكروي القاري، على ضوء الهجوم المسلح.
الشروق الجزائرية 8/01/2010

----------


## دليلة

*الحارس الجزائري الوناس قواوي لن يشارك في كاس امم افريقيا*

**



لن يشارك الحارس الامين لوناس قواوي مع الفريق الجزائري ودلك بسبب اصابته 
بمرض في المعدة(الزائدة الدودية) وتم نقل لوناس مباشرة الي فرنسا لاجراء العملية هنالك
وسياخد مكانه شاوشي كاساسي وتم استدعاء اوسرير على جناح السرعة لانغولا ليخلفه كاحتياطي
نتمنى الشفاء للوناس والالتحاق برفقائه في اقرب وقت

----------


## anoucha

> *الحارس الجزائري الوناس قواوي لن يشارك في كاس امم افريقيا*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> لن يشارك الحارس الامين لوناس قواوي مع الفريق الجزائري ودلك بسبب اصابته 
> بمرض في المعدة(الزائدة الدودية) وتم نقل لوناس مباشرة الي فرنسا لاجراء العملية هنالك
> وسياخد مكانه شاوشي كاساسي وتم استدعاء اوسرير على جناح السرعة لانغولا ليخلفه كاحتياطي
> نتمنى الشفاء للوناس والالتحاق برفقائه في اقرب وقت


الله يشفيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معافه يا  لوناس قواوي  وبعيد الشر عنك والف لا بأس عليك 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *جدل عن إلغاء الحدث الكروي القاري قبل ساعات من انطلاقه*
> 
> *قتيل وتسعة جرحى من منتخب الطوغو المشارك في كأس إفريقيا بأنغولا*
> 
>  
> المنتخب الطوغولي 
> 
> *أعلنت الفدرالية الطوغولية لكرة القدم أن سائق حافلة المنتخب المشارك في كاس الأمم الإفريقية بانغولا قد لقي مصرعه على إثر حادثة إطلاق النار عليها مساء الجمعة، فيما أكدت إصابة تسعة أعضاء آخرين من البعثة بجروح متفاوتة.*
> وقال موقع "20 دقيقة" الفرنسي إنه "بعد عدة ساعات من الحادثة، أكدت الفيدرالية الطوغولية لكرة القدم مقتل سائق الحافلة المقلة لبعثة منتخب الطوغو المشارك في نهائيات كاس إفريقيا بانغولا".وأضاف الموقع نقلا عن الفيدرالية إن "تسعة أعضاء من البعثة قد اصيبوا خلال الهجوم المسلح على الحدود بين كونغو برازافيل وأنغولا".وكانت حافلة منتخب الطوغو قد غادرت الكونغو لتلتحق بانغولا من أجل المشاركة في كأس الأمم، عندما تعرض لإطلاق نار كثيف من رشاشة متمردين بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة.ونقلت وكالات الأنباء تأكيدات لجماعة مسلحة تطلق على نفسها "جبهة تحرير كابيندا الدولة" تبنيها للعملية، وهي جماعة مسلحة تقاتل من أجل استقلال كابيندا.وأكدت الجماعة أنها استهدفت القوات المسلحة الأنغولية التي كانت ترافق المنتخب الطوغولي، فيما أكد وزير أنغولي سابق الهجوم بـ"العمل الإرهابي".وثار جدل بين المراقبين عن إمكانية إلغاء أو تأجيل العرس الكروي القاري، على ضوء الهجوم المسلح.الشروق الجزائرية 8/01/2010


 

بدها كل هالحكي تأجيل للبطولة أسبوع او اثنيني ليزبط المنتخب المصاب أوضاعه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بعد مقتل اثنين من بعثتها بهجوم مسلح توغو تنسحب من أمم أفريقيا




قائد منتخب توغو إيمانويل أديبايور (يمين) بجوار زميل له بعد الهجوم المسلح (الفرنسية)


استدعت حكومة توغو السبت منتخب بلادها المشارك في كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تنطلق الأحد في أنغولا، وذلك بعد تعرض حافلته لإطلاق نار أمس الجمعة في جيب كابيندا الأنغولي مما أسفر عن مقتل اثنين من أفراد البعثة وإصابة آخرين.

وقال الوزير المتحدث باسم الحكومة باسكال بودجونا "قررت الحكومة التوغولية استدعاء منتخب بلادها. لا يمكننا أن نواصل مشوارنا في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية في هذه الظروف المأساوية. هذا الأمر كان ضروريا لأن اللاعبين في حالة صدمة".

وكان قائد منتخب توغو ومهاجم مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي إيمانويل أديبايور أكد سابقا أنه وزملاءه يرغبون في الانسحاب من النسخة الـ27 لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

في السياق ذاته أكد التلفزيون الأنغولي الحصيلة الجديدة والمتمثلة في "وفاة شخصين وتعرض آخر لإصابة خطيرة".

وذكرت تقارير إعلامية اليوم السبت أن ثلاثة لاعبين هم، سيرجي أكاكبو وسيرجي جاكبي وكودجوفي أوبيلالي، أصيبوا خلال الهجوم.

وأصيب المدافع أكاكبو المحترف في نادي فاسلوي الروماني بعيارين ناريين كما أصيب حارس المرمى الاحتياطي كودجوفي أوبيلالي المحترف بنادي بونتيفي الفرنسي، وسبعة أشخاص آخرون من بينهم طبيبا الفريق.


وكانت الحصيلة الأولى التي كشف عنها الاتحاد التوغولي تتحدث عن إصابة تسعة أشخاص في البعثة التوغولية بين لاعبين ومسؤولين في المنتخب، إضافة إلى مقتل سائق الحافلة.

وقال عضو اللجنة المنظمة المحلية كونستان أوماري إن توغو ستتعرض إلى العقوبة من قبل الاتحاد الأفريقي في حال انسحابها وذلك بموجب القوانين الجاري بها العمل، مشيرا إلى أن "اللجنة التنفيذية للاتحاد الأفريقي هي من تملك حق الحديث في هذا الموضوع".

وتنص قوانين الاتحاد الأفريقي على أنه في حال انسحاب أحد المنتخبات قبل انطلاق البطولة بعشرين يوما أو بعد انطلاقها، فإنه يتعرض لغرامة مالية بقيمة خمسين ألف دولار بالإضافة إلى إيقاف اتحاده الوطني في النسختين المقبلتين للنهائيات. وفي حال الانسحاب لأسباب قاهرة فإن الأمر يعود إلى اللجنة المنظمة للنظر فيها.

كما تنص القوانين على تعويض المنتخب المنسحب من البطولة بالمنتخب الذي يليه في الترتيب العام لمجموعته في التصفيات. والحال هذه تنطبق على المغرب لكن من الصعوبة تطبيقها لقصر الفترة الزمنية الفاصلة بين الانسحاب والمباراة الأولى لتوغو وهي بعد غد الاثنين أمام غانا. وإذا تعذر حضور المنتخب البديل فإن المجموعة ستضم ثلاثة منتخبات فقط.



وكانت وكالة رويترز نقلت عن مصدر حكومي أنغولي على صلة باللجنة المنظمة للبطولة في وقت سابق أن منتخب توغو وافق على البقاء للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

جاء ذلك بعد أن تضاربت الأنباء بشأن مشاركة المنتخب حيث نقلت وكالة أسوشيتد برس عن نادي مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي الذي يلعب في صفوفه إيمانويل أديبايور بأن المنتخب قرر الانسحاب من البطولة، مؤكداً أن نجمه أديبايور غادر أنغولا بالفعل.

وقد أكد الاتحاد الأفريقي في وقت سابق أن البطولة التي ستقام في الفترة من 10 إلى 31 يناير/كانون الثاني الجاري ستمضي قدماً رغم الهجوم الذي وقع في كابيندا.

وكان مسلحون استخدموا المدافع الرشاشة أمس الجمعة ضد حافلة منتخب توغو المشارك في بطولة أمم أفريقيا في أنغولا بعد دخولهم جيب كابيندا قادمين من الكونغو.


وقد حمل البعض منتخب توغو مسؤولية تعرضه للاعتداء لأنه سافر وحده دون باقي المنتخبات عبر البر مخالفاً بذلك تعليمات الاتحاد الأفريقي بالسفر جواً.

يشار إلى أن حركة "جبهة تحرير جيب كابيندا" أعلنت مسؤوليتها عن الهجوم فور وقوعه، وهي حركة انفصالية تقاتل منذ عقود مطالبة باستقلال الجيب الغني بالنفط الذي يقع شمالي البلاد ويفصله عن أنغولا شريط رفيع من أراضي الكونغو الديمقراطية.

----------


## العالي عالي

*أبو ريدة : انسحاب غانا من كأس الأمم الأفريقية مجرد شائعات
**

نفى المهندس هاني أبو ريدة عضو المكتب التنفيذي بالاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم الأنباء التي ترددت مؤخرا حول انسحاب المنتخب الغاني من منافسات كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تنطلق اليوم الأحد في أنجولا ، وذلك تعاطفا مع المنتخب التوجولي الذي انسحب رسميا من العرس الأفريقي بسبب الهجوم المسلح الذي تعرض له لدى دخوله الأراضي الأنجولية.

وأكد أبو ريدة في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) أن المنتخب الغاني مستمر في البطولة رغم أحداث العنف الذي تعرض لها المنتخب التوجولي الذي كان يقع معه في المجموعة الثانية ، وذلك بعد توفير كافة الاحتياطات الأمنية اللازمة لجميع البعثات المشاركة.

وأضاف أبو ريدة أن حادث الاعتداء كان هو الشغل الشاغل لمسئولي الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) وفي مقدمتهم الكاميروني عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الذي لم يصدق أن تتعرض بعثة بأكملها لهجوم وحشي ويتعرض بعض أفرادها للقتل.

وأوضح أنه كان من الضروري على اللجنة المنظمة في أنجولا توفير الحماية اللازمة لجميع البعثات والأمن لهم حتى تخرج البطولة في أفضل صورة ممكنة لها.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*صقر يصل إلى أنجولا غدا لمؤازرة المنتخب المصري

**تنتظر البعثة المصرية المتواجدة في مدينة بنجيلا الأنجولية وصول المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة المصري غدا الاثنين وذلك في إطار مساعيه لبث الطمأنينة في نفوس اللاعبين ومؤازرتهم في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 التي تنطلق اليوم الأحد في أنجولا.

وتأتي زيارة صقر للبعثة المصرية بعد أن نما إلى علم الجميع وجود بعض أعمال الشغب في أنجولا.

ويسعى المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة إلى مؤازرة المنتخب المصري في أولى مبارياته ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية أمام نظيره النيجيري بعد غد الثلاثاء ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثالثة بالبطولة.

وأكد السفير أحمد طه نائب مساعد وزير الخارجية المصري أنه جرى اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لاستقبال المهندس حسن صقر حتى يصل إلى مقر بعثة المنتخب المصري حيث سيقيم معهم في نفس الفندق.

وسيعقد صقر جلسة مع اللاعبين فور وصوله إليهم ينقل إليهم خلالها رغبة الجميع في جمهورية مصر العربية من قيادات سياسية و جماهير في العودة من أنجولا بالكأس الافريقية.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المنتخب الجزائري يختتم استعداداته لمواجهة مالاوي في كأس الأمم

**اختتم المنتخب الجزائري صباح اليوم الأحد استعداداته لملاقاة منتخب مالاوي غدا الاثنين في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الأولى ببطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 التي تنطلق في أنجولا اليوم وتستمر حتى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري.

وذكر اتحاد الكرة الجزائري في موقعه على الانترنت أن كل اللاعبين شاركوا في الحصة التدريبية "المغلقة" التي أقيمت بالعاصمة الأنجولية لواندا باستثناء عنتر يحيى مدافع بوخوم الألماني والذي تدرب بمفرده.

وتفتتح النسخة السابعة والعشرين من البطولة اليوم بلقاء منتخب أنجولا المضيف مع نظيره المالي.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*السنغالي دياتا بدارا يدير مباراة الجزائر* مالاوي بكأس الأمم


**
* عين الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) السنغالي دياتا بدارا لإدارة مباراة منتخبي الجزائر*مالاوي المقررة غدا الاثنين في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بكاس الأمم الأفريقية في أنجولا.

ووقع الاختيار أيضا على الكاميروني مانكواندي افاريست والنيجيري ايديب بيثر ليكونا الحكمين المساعدين لبدارا.
* *
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*التضارب يتواصل حول مشاركة توجو في كأس الأمم 2010 بأنجولا

**
* استمر التضارب اليوم الأحد حول مشاركة المنتخب التوجولي في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تنطلق اليوم الأحد في أنجولا ، وذلك بعد الهجوم المسلح الذي تعرضت له حافلة الفريق عقب دخولها الأراضي الأنجولية مساء أمس الأول الجمعة وأسفر عن مقتل ثلاثة أشخاص وإصابة آخرين.

وفي الوقت الذي قال فيه كودزو ساملان المتحدث باسم الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) إن لاعبي توجو يريدون المشاركة ، طالب رئيس الوزراء التوجولي جيلبرت هونجبو اللاعبين بالانسحاب من البطولة والعودة إلى بلادهم.

وتنطلق البطولة في وقت لاحق اليوم بلقاء المنتخب الأنجولي المضيف مع نظيره المالي في لواندا بينما من المفترض أن يلتقي منتخب توجو مع نظيره الغاني غدا الاثنين في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثانية التي تقام منافساتها في مقاطعة كابيندا التي شهدت الهجوم المسلح على منتخب توجو أمس الأول.

وأعلن الاتحاد الغاني للعبة أن المنتخب الغاني (النجوم السوداء) سيخوض مبارياته المقررة في كابيندا بعد ضمان كافة الإجراءات الأمنية.

وقال كويسي نيانتاكي رئيس الاتحاد الغاني "سنخوض كأس الأمم ولم نقرر الانسحاب.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم يطالب بتوفير الحماية الأمنية لمنتخب الفراعنة في أنجولا

**
طالب سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم من مسئولي اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية في أنجولا بضرورة توفير أكبر قدر من الأمن في مدينة بنجيلا وتحديدا في الفندق الذي تقيم فيه البعثة المصرية.

وأكد زاهر في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية ( د ب أ ) أن القلق ينتاب البعثة لأن أي أزمة أو مشكلة أخرى قد تؤثر بالسلب على معنويات اللاعبين وتساهم في خفض روحهم المعنوية.

أضاف أنه نما إلى علمه أن هناك دوافع سياسية وراء حادث الاعتداء على حافلة المنتخب التوجولي حيث أن هناك هيئة سياسية طلبت من الحكومة الأنجولية ضرورة توفير بعض مطالبها لكن لم يتم الاستجابة لها ، فقامت الهيئة السياسية بحادث الاعتداء حتى تظهر أنجولا باعتبارها ضعيفة أمنيا وغير قادرة على استضافة حدث كبير في حجم بطولة الأمم الافريقية.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأندية الإنجليزية تطالب بعودة لاعبيها المشاركين في كأس الأمم الأفريقية

**طالب مدرب نادي هال سيتي الإنجليزي فيل براون اللاعبين الأفارقة الذين يلعبون في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز والمشاركين حاليا مع منتخبات بلادهم في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بضرورة العودة إلى أنجلترا خوفا على حياتهم بعد تعرض حافلة منتخب توغو لإطلاق نار يوم أمس الجمعة .

ويلعب نحو 31 لاعب أفريقي في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز .

وقال براون في تصريحات إعلامية :
" لقد أصبت بالفزع عندما تلقيت الخبر . إثنان من لاعبي فريقي يشاركون في البطولة الأفريقية وأريد منهما العودة إلى إنجلترا " .

ويضم هال سيتي في صفوفه مهاجم منتخب الغابون دانيال كوزان ولاعب خط وسط منتخب نيجيريا سيي أولوفينجانا .

وعلى الرغم من أنه فريقه لا يضم أي لاعب أفريقي إلا أن هاري ريدناب مدرب نادي توتنهام شارك في مطالبات عودة اللاعبين , حيث قال :
" إنه أمر مخيف . يجب النظر في إيقاف البطولة , لا يمكننا الجلوس وإنتظار إطلاق نار آخر " .

وقال نادي بورتسموث الذي يضم في صفوفه 4 لاعبين في البطولة الأفريقية :
" سلامة لاعبي فريقنا أمر في غاية الأهمية وهي تأتي في المقام الأول , وإذا كان ذلك غير مضمون فيجب أن يعود اللاعبين إلى إنجلترا " .

وأصدر الإتحاد الإنجليزي لكرة القدم بيانا جاء فيه :
" نود أن نعرب عن تعازينا الصادقة لجميع الذين لهم صلة بالمنتخب التوغولي , وخصوصا عائلات الأشخاص الذين قتلوا بشكل مأساوي أو تعرضوا لإصابات بسبب ذلك الهجوم المسلح " .

وتأتي هذه المطالبات وسط أجواء من القلق تمر بها البطولة الأفريقية نتيجة التهديد الذي تعرضت له من بعض المجموعات المتمردة بشن مزيد من الهجمات .

وكانت الحافلة التي تقل المنتخب التوغولي ومسئولوه قد تعرضت لهجوم مسلح بعد تجاوزهم الحدود من الكونغو إلى اراضي أنغولا , وأودى الهجوم بحياة سائق الحافلة ومساعد مدرب المنتخب بالإضافة إلى المسؤول الصحفي الذي يرافق بعثة المنتخب .
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*عنتر يحيى يغيب عن مباراة الجزائر أمام مالاوي

**أصبح من المؤكد أن يغيب عنتر يحيى رسميا عن المباراة التي تجمع المنتخب الجزائري مع نظيره مالاوي بعد غد الاثنين في افتتاح الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الأولى ببطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية التي تستضيفها انجولا في الفترة من 10 إلى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري.

وقال رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري في مؤتمر صحفي عقده اليوم السبت بمقر إقامة الفريق بفندق "كونتيننتال" بوسط العاصمة الانجولية لواندا ونقله اتحاد الكرة الجزائري في موقعه على الانترنت أن عنتر يحيى لم يسترجع كامل إمكانياته جراء إصابة أبعدته عن الملاعب منذ المباراة الفاصلة أمام مصر التي أقيمت في 18 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي.

وأضاف أن رفيق صايفي و مراد مغني اللذين ليسا في كامل لياقتهما سيكونا على مقاعد البدلاء مبديا أسفه وتضامنه مع الحارس لوناس قواوي الذي غادر إلى فرنسا فجر اليوم السبت لإجراء عملية جراحية لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية.

وجدد سعدان مخاوفه من تأثير درجات الحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة العالية على أداء لاعبيه خلال المواجهة أمام مالاوي ، واصفا إياها ب"المباراة المهمة جدا" لأنها تتزامن مع بداية المنافسة.

وأجرى المنتخب الجزائري عصر اليوم السبت حصته التدريبية الثانية بالملعب القديم بالعاصمة لواندا المحاذي لمقر إقامته تحت قيادة المدير الفني رابح سعدان وشارك في الحصة التي دامت ساعة واحدة الثلاثي عنتر يحيى وصايفي ومغني رغم عدم جاهزيتهم التامة على أن يختتم استعداداته لمباراة مالاوي بإجراء حصة ثالثة غدا صباحا.

* 
*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أديبايور يعلن انسحاب توغو من أمم أفريقيا*




أعلن مهاجم وقائد منتخب توغو إيمانويل أديبايور انسحاب منتخب بلاده نهائياً من نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تنطلق اليوم الأحد في أنغولا، نزولاً عند إرادة حكومة بلاده.

وقال أديبايور في تصريح لإذاعة راديو مونتي كارلو اليوم الأحد: "قررت السلطات التوغولية أن نحزم حقائبنا. لقد اتخذت الحكومة قرارها، وسنعود إلى الديار. بصفتي قائداً ومتحدثاً رسمياً باسم منتخب توغو، فقد تحدثت مع جميع السلطات هنا وطلبت منهم اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات لحمايتنا".

وأوضح: "تكلمت أيضاً مع قائدي منتخبي ساحل العاج وغانا وقد أكدا لي تضامنهما معنا وقالا لي أيضاً بأنهما سيكونان على استعداد لعدم المشاركة في حال انسحابنا. رأينا في ما بعد بأنهما سيستمران في البطولة على الأرجح".

وكشف: "إذا تحدثنا عن الضحايا أعتقد بأنه يجب إلغاء هذه البطولة، لكن الاتحاد الأفريقي لم يشأ ذلك. أما نحن فسنغادر ونتمنى الخير لجميع الذين سيبقون وتحديداً بوركينا فاسو وساحل العاج وغانا".

وختم: "ما قلته إلى مسؤولي هذه المنتخبات بأنه يمكن أن يتعرضوا للهجوم في كابيندا في أي لحظة".

----------


## العالي عالي

*الحارس الجزائري قواوي يجري جراحة ناجحة لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية

**أجرى لوناس قواوي حارس مرمى المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم اليوم الأحد عملية جراحية ناجحة لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية بمستشفى "دو لابيتي سالبيترييه" بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس.

وكان قواوي استبعد من قائمة ال23 لاعبا لمنتخب الجزائر المشارك في نهائيات كاس الأمم الأفريقية التي تستضيفها انجولا بدءا من اليوم الأحد وحتى 31 يناير الجاري بعد شعوره بآلام حادة في المعدة مما تطلب نقله فجر أمس السبت من العاصمة الانجولية لواندا إلى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس.

واستدعى رابح سعدان المدير الفني لمنتخب الجزائر محمد اوسرير حارس نادي شباب بلوزداد لخلافة قواوي.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*كودجوفي يستيقظ من أحلام المشاركة في كأس الأمم ، على سريره بالمستشفى
*
*في البداية كان حارس المرمى الاحتياطي للمنتخب التوجولي كودجوفي أوبيلالي يتطلع إلى متابعة المباراة الافتتاحية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية المقررة بين منتخبي أنجولا المضيف ومالي اليوم الأحد في لواندا ، بين زملائه في الفندق الذي كان من المفترض أن يقيم فيه الفريق في كابيندا خلال البطولة.

كذلك كان يتطلع إلى الجلوس على مقعد البدلاء ضمن التشكيل الاحتياطي للمنتخب التوجولي خلال مباراته التي كان من المفترض أن يخوضها أمام نظيره الغاني غدا الاثنين في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثانية.

ولكن الآن الوضع اختلف حيث أن زملاءه سيتابعون المباراة الافتتاحية على شاشات التلفاز بين عائلاتهم في توجو أو مع زملائهم بالفرق الأوروبية التي يلعبون لها ، أمام أوبيلالي فسيمكنه على الأكثر أن يتابع المباراة وهو على سريره بأحد مستشفيات جوهانسبورج.

وكان أوبيلالي /25 عاما/ قد سافر أمس السبت على متن طائرة إلى جوهانسبرج الجنوب أفريقية ، بعدما أصيب خلال هجوم مسلح استهدف حافلة المنتخب التوجولي عقب وصولها إلأى مقاطعة كابيندا.

ولقي شخصان مصرعهما وقال صحفيون إن الهجوم أسفر عن مقتل شخص ثالث. وبعدها أعلن المنتخب التوجولي انسحابه من البطولة الأفريقية.

ولم تكن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي ينسحب فيها منتخب من المشاركة في بطولة أفريقية.

ففي عام 1996 انسحب المنتخب النيجيري حامل اللقب حينذاك من البطولة في جنوب أفريقيا بسبب شكوك بسيطة حول ضمان الأمن للاعبيهم.

ولكن لا شك في أن الأسباب الحقيقة وراء الانسحاب هي دبلوماسية وتتمثل في الجدل بين الزعيم الأفريقي السابق نيلسون مانديلا والجنرال ساني أباشا القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة النيجيرية حينذاك.

وكان مانديلا قد انتقد أباشا علنا بعدما أمر الأخير بإعدام الكاتب النيجيري الشهير كين سارو ويوا وعدد آخر من ناشطي الأقليات في عام 1995 .

وقال المسئولون في نيجيريا إن الذين حكم عليهم بالإعدام كانوا قد اغتالوا أربعة مسئولين بالحكومة. وبعد تنفيذ أحكام الإعدام أقصيت نيجيريا من الكومنولث وأصبحت منبوذة في جميع أنحاء العالم.

وكانت جنوب أفريقيا قد ألغت أيضا دعوتها  لنيجيريا بالمشاركة في بطولة تتضمن أربعة منتخبات وتقام قبل بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

ولم يكن منتخبا نيجيريا وتوجو الوحيدين اللذين ينسحبان من أحداث رياضية كبيرة.

ويعود أول انسحاب من بطولة كبيرة إلى عام 1972 حيث انسحبت بعثات الفلبين والجزائر وإسرائيل وكذلك بعض لاعبي هولندا والنرويج من دورة الألعاب الأولمبية بميونيخ.

وجاء هذا القرار بعدما نظم كمينا للبعثة الإسرائيلية راح ضحيتها 11 من المدربين واللاعبين ، وقتل خمسة أشخاص من الذين نفذوا العملية.

وكان من بين اللاعبين المنسحبين عداء سباقات المسافات الطويلة الهولندي جوس هيرمنز حامل الرقم القياسي العالمي حينذاك وأحد أقوى المرشحين للفوز في سباق خمسة ألاف متر.

وقال هيرمنز بعدها "عندما تنظم حفل ، ويقتل شخص في هذا الحفل ، فإنك لا تكمله."

وبعدها بعام واحد انسحب الفريق الروسي من آخر مباراة له في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 1974 بألمانيا.

ورفض المنتخب الروسي ، الذي كان من المقرر أن يخوض مباراة فاصلة مع نظيره الشيلي لتأهل فريق منهما إلى كأس العالم ، السفر إلى سانتياجو لخوض لقاء الإياب وذلك بعدما تعادل سلبيا في مباراة الذهاب بموسكو.

وذكر المنتخب الروسي حينذاك إن لن يلعب على الاستاد الوطني في سانتياجو الذي كان قبلها بشهور موقعا لتعذيب وقتل الشيليين الذين قاموا بانقلاب عسكري دموي أطاح بالحكومة الاشتراكية لسلفادور الليندي .

ونتيجة لهذا القرار تأهل المنتخب الشيلي إلى نهائيات كأسي العالم.

وفي عام 1978 في دورة الألعاب الأفريقية الثالثة التي أقيمت في الجزائر ، وقع منتخب مصر لكرة القدم مع مالاوي والجزائر وليبيا في المجموعة و كانت أول مباراة بين منتخبي مصر وليبيا.

وحدث احتكاك بين لاعبي الفريقين بعد فوز مصر ، تطور هذا الاحتكاك إلي اعتداء كامل علي كل لاعبي مصر ، من جانب لاعبي منتخب ليبيا وجهازهم الفني ، وشارك في هذا الاعتداء أيضا الجمهور الجزائري الذي كان حاضرا المباراة بالعصي والهراوات ، ولم تتدخل قوات الأمن الجزائرية على الإطلاق رغم أنه من المفترض أن وجودها هو للحفاظ علي الأمن وحماية اللاعبين ؛ فما كان من لاعبو المصارعة والملاكمة وألعاب القوي وباقي أعضاء البعثة المصرية الذين كانوا يجلسون في المدرجات لتشجيع منتخب مصر الكروي إلا أن يهبوا لنجدة لاعبي منتخب مصر وقفزوا من المدرجات إلي أرض الملعب لحماية أبناء وطنهم ، وأصبحت معركة حربيه حقيقية.

وكانت المباراة مذاعة على الهواء بمصر ، وشاهد الجميع ما حدث ، فأسرع رئيس الوزراء بإصدار أوامره بالانسحاب من الدورة في جميع المسابقات احتجاجا على ما حدث وعلى تراخي السلطات الجزائرية عن حماية الرياضيين المصريين .

والآن انسحب المنتخب التوجولي من كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا.

وقال باسكال بوجونا المتحدث باسم حكومة توجو ووزير الدولة لشؤون الإدارة الإقليمية واللامركزية والجموع المحلية: "لا يمكننا المشاركة في البطولة في ظل هذه الظروف."

وأضاف "لا يمكننا المضي قدما في بطولة كأس الأمم وسط هذا الوضع المخيف. فاللاعبون يعانون من صدمة."
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أفيال كوت ديفوار تطمح إلى بداية قوية على حساب بوركينا فاسو

**
يطمح المنتخب الإيفواري لكرة القدم إلى تقديم أفضل بداية ممكنة له في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين بأنجولا عندما يلتقي منتخب بوركينا فاسو غدا الاثنين على استاد "شيمانديلا" بمدينة كابيندا الأنجولية ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية في الدور الأول للبطولة.

ويفتتح منتخبا كوت ديفوار وبوركينا فاسو فعاليات هذه المجموعة ويدرك كل منهما أن غياب منتخب توجو لانسحابه من البطولة سيضاعف من صعوبة المنافسة في المجموعة نظرا لأن كل فريق سيخوض مباراتين فقط ولذلك يسعى كل فريق إلى تحقيق أفضل نتيجة ممكنة منذ البداية.

وينتظر أن تخيم أحداث الاعتداء المسلح على المنتخب التوجولي ، والتي وقعت في مقاطعة كابيندا أمس الأول الجمعة وأسفرت عن مقتل ثلاثة من أفراد البعثة التوجولية وإصابة آخرين ، على مباراة الغد بشكل خاص وعلى باقي مباريات البطولة بشكل عام.

ولكن بداية مباريات هذه المجموعة قد تكون الوسيلة التي تمحو بعض آثار هذا الاعتداء الغاشم على المنتخب التوجولي.

ويخوض المنتخب الإيفواري هذه البطولة وهو ضمن اقوى المرشحين للفوز باللقب ولذلك يسعى إلى تقديم بداية جيدة أمام فريق اعتاد المواجهة في المنافسات الأفريقية.

والتقى الفريقان في المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة الحالية وكذلك لبطولة كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وكان الفوز من نصيب المنتخب الإيفواري في المرتين حيث فاز 5/صفر ذهابا على ملعبه ثم 3/2 إيابا في واجادو عاصمة بوركينا فاسو.

ويملك المنتخب الإيفواري تفوقا واضحا في مواجهاته مع المنتخب البوركيني حيث التقى الفريقان 17 مرة سابقة ففاز المنتخب الإيفواري في ثماني مباريات وتعادل الفريقان في ثماني مباريات وخسر المنتخب الإيفواري مرة واحدة كانت عام 1997 في واجادوجو بنتيجة صفر/2 .

ودعا ديدييه دروجبا نجم هجوم تشيلسي الإنجليزي وقائد المنتخب الإيفواري إلى عدم التهاون بأي منافس لأن ذلك كان سببا في احتلال الفريق المركز الرابع في البطولة الماضية عام 2008 بغانا وعدم إحراز اللقب.

ورغم الفارق الكبير بين الفريقين في التاريخ والإمكانيات والترشيحات التي تسبق مشاركتهما في البطولة ، يملك المنتخب البوركيني أيضا بعض الأسلحة التي يستطيع من خلالها تحقيق المفاجآت.

ويأتي في مقدمة هذه الأسلحة أن الفريق سيخوض البطولة بأعصاب أكثر هدوءا حيث لا يعاني الفريق من أي ضغوط قبل مشاركته في البطولة.

كما يضم الفريق بين صفوفه مهاجما لا يقل خطورة عن دروجبا وهو موموني داجانو الذي تصدر قائمة الهدافين في التصفيات برصيد 12 هدفا في 12 مباراة.

كما يضم الفريق بين صفوفه عددا من اللاعبين المحترفين في أندية الدوري الفرنسي.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*محاربو الصحراء يحاولون إطفاء المشاعل مبكرا


يتطلع المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم إلى بداية جيدة في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين التي تنطلق اليوم الأحد في أنجولا وذلك من خلال تحقيق الفوز على منتخب مالاوي في مباراتهما غدا الاثنين بالعاصمة لواندا ضمن فعاليات المجموعة الأولى في الدور الأول للبطولة.

ويخوض الفريق مباراة الغد على استاد "11 نوفمبر" بطموحات كبيرة في أول ظهور له بالنهائيات منذ ست سنوات حيث غاب الفريق عن البطولتين الماضيتين رغم فوزه بلقب البطولة على أرضه عام 1990 .

وبعد فشل المنتخب الجزائري في تجاوز دور الثمانية ببطولة عام 2004 في تونس ، توارى بريق الفريق تماما وسيطرت عليه النتائج الهزيلة في مختلف مشاركاته بالتصفيات الأفريقية حتى عاد بقوة إلى الساحة الأفريقية في العام الماضي.

وانتزع المنتخب الجزائري (محاربو الصحراء) بطاقة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا اثر فوزه على نظيره المصري 1/صفر في مباراة فاصلة بالسودان مما يضاعف من أمله في الوصول للأدوار النهائية في البطولة الحالية بأنجولا.

وخدمت القرعة المنتخب الجزائري بأن وضعته في مواجهة منتخب مالاوي متواضع المستوى مع بداية المشوار في البطولة الحالية حيث يستطيع الفريق اكتساب ثقة كبيرة من الفوز على مالاوي قبل مواجهة اختبارين أكثر صعوبة أمام مالي وأنجولا في الجولتين المقبلتين من مباريات المجموعة.

في المقابل ، يشارك منتخب مالاوي (المشاعل) في البطولة الأفريقية للمرة الثانية فقط في تاريخه بعد 26 عاما من مشاركته الأولى في النهائيات عام 1984 .

ورغم ذلك ، سيكون من الخطأ على منتخب الجزائر الاستهانة بمنافسه الذي يستطيع تحقيق المفاجآت خاصة بعدما نجح بقيادة مديره الفني كينا فيري في الإطاحة بمنتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية من المرحلة الاولى بالتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات البطولة الحالية وكأس العالم 2010 رغم أن المنتخب الكونغولي سبق له الفوز بلقب البطولة الأفريقية.

ويتمتع لاعبو المنتخب الجزائري بشهرة فائقة حيث يحترف معظمهم في بطولات الدوري الكبيرة بأوروبا مثل كريم زياني لاعب فولفسبورج حامل لقب الدوري الألماني (بوندسليجا).

في المقابل ، يعتمد منتخب مالاوي بشكل كبير على لاعبين معظمهم من الدوري المحلي أو المحترفين ببلدان أفريقية أخرى ولكن الفريق يضم بين صفوفه مهاجمين محترفين في أوروبا هما إيساو كانيندا وراسل موافيوليروا كما يحترف المدافع جيمس سانجالا في فريق أول أغسطس الأنجولي مما يساهم في تأقم زملائه سريعا مع أجواء أنجولا.

والتقى الفريقان مرة واحدة سابقة في نهائيات بطولة 1984 وفاز المنتخب الجزائري 3/صفر ليكمل المنتخب الجزائري طريقه إلى المربع الذهبي في البطولة حيث فاز في النهاية بالمركز الثالث بينما خرج منتخب مالاوي صفر اليدين من الدور الأول.

*

----------


## دليلة

انغولا تعادل مع مالي في  المبارات الافتتاحية

 تعادلت انغولا مع مالي 4-4 اليوم على ملعب 11 نوفمبر في لواندا في افتتاح النسخة السابعة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها انغولا حتى 31 يناير الحالي.
وسجل فلافيو امادو (36 و43) وجيلبرتو (68 من ركلة جزاء) ومانوشو (75 من ركلة جزاء) اهداف انغولا، وسيدو كيتا (80 و90+3) وفريديريك عمر كانوتيه (89) و (90+4) ومصطفى ياتاباريه (90+5) اهداف مالي. وتلعب الجزائر مع مالاوي في ختام الجولة الاولى للمجموعة الاولى غدا

----------


## Ctrl

تنمني حسن الحظ للجميع .. 
وبس ..

----------


## anoucha

> انغولا تعادل مع مالي في  المبارات الافتتاحية
> 
>  تعادلت انغولا مع مالي 4-4 اليوم على ملعب 11 نوفمبر في لواندا في افتتاح النسخة السابعة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها انغولا حتى 31 يناير الحالي.
> وسجل فلافيو امادو (36 و43) وجيلبرتو (68 من ركلة جزاء) ومانوشو (75 من ركلة جزاء) اهداف انغولا، وسيدو كيتا (80 و90+3) وفريديريك عمر كانوتيه (89) و (90+4) ومصطفى ياتاباريه (90+5) اهداف مالي. وتلعب الجزائر مع مالاوي في ختام الجولة الاولى للمجموعة الاولى غدا


مباراة جنونية وصراحة انا شجعت مالي

----------


## دليلة

> مباراة جنونية وصراحة انا شجعت مالي


صح بجد مبارات مجنونة شفتي كيف الماليين في اخر لحظات قسما بالله طرت من الفرحة ماصدقت الهدفين الاخرين انا كمان بشجع مالي لانو اغلبهم مسلمين

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]فلافيو وجيلبرتو . .. أبناء النادي الاهلي المصري .. والمدرب مانويل جوزيه .. صنعه المصريين .. وكان ايضا مدرب النادي الاهلي
بس انا كمان كنت اشجع مالي لنفس السبب  .. مع اني ما شفت المباراه 
عموما دي فرصه كويسه للمنتخب الجزائري .. وممكن يتقدم بكره ويبقي أول المجموعه ان شاء الله
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

> صح بجد مبارات مجنونة شفتي كيف الماليين في اخر لحظات قسما بالله طرت من الفرحة ماصدقت الهدفين الاخرين انا كمان بشجع مالي لانو اغلبهم مسلمين


الوخذة نهار الليى نلعبوا معاهم

----------


## دليلة

> الوخذة نهار الليى نلعبوا معاهم


لا ماتقلقيش روحك صراحة انا اليوم شفتهم عادي جدا ماتوقعت تكون هيك المبارات صراحة لو لعبو بهيك مستوى مابيخوفو ابدا مستوى فريقنا احسن منوبكثير

----------


## anoucha

انشالله من فمك لربي

----------


## دليلة

> انشالله من فمك لربي


ان شاء الله

----------


## العالي عالي

*صحوة مالي المتأخرة أسقطت أنجولا في فخ التعادل  بالمباراة الافتتاحية لكأس أفريقيا

**
 سقط المنتخب الأنجولي لكرة القدم في فخ التعادل 4/4 مع منتخب مالي في بداية مشوار الفريقين في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين التي تستضيفها أنجولا حاليا بعد مباراة تاريخية رائعة اليوم الأحد في المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة على استاد "11 نوفمبر" بالعاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.

وكان المنتخب الأنجولي في طريقه لتحقيق فوز رائع مع بداية مشواره في البطولة بفضل نجميه فلافيو وجيلبرتو اللذين لعبا في الأهلي المصري سويا على مدار السنوات القليلة الماضية قبل أن يترك فلافيو جيلبرتو في الأهلي وحيدا ليرحل إلى الشباب السعودي قبل بداية الموسم الحالي.

ولكن النجم المالي الكبير فريدريك كانوتيه ومعه اللاعب البديل سيدو كيتا لاعب برشلونة الأسباني قادا منتخب مالي إلى تعادل رائع في الوقت بدل الضائع من المباراة ليوجه نسور مالي لطمة قوية إلى المنتخب الأنجولي ومديره الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه.

وسجل فلافيو هدفين في الدقيقتين 36 و42 بينما حصل جيلبرتو على ضربتي جزاء سجل الأولى في الدقيقة 67 بينما سجل زميله مانوتشو الضربة الثانية لتكون الهدف الرابع للفريق في الدقيقة 74 .

ولكن منتخب مالي لم ييأس ونجح في تحويل تخلفه بأربعة أهداف نظيفة إلى تعادل رائع حيث سجل هدفين في غضون عشر دقائق قبل نهاية الوقت الأصلي للمباراة عن طريق لاعبيه سيدو كيتا وفريدريك كانوتيه في الدقيقتين 79 و88 .

وفي الوقت بدل الضائع ، من اللقاء سجل كيتا الهدف الثاني له في المباراة في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع ثم سجل مصطفى ياتاباري هدف التعادل 4/4 في الدقيقة الخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع.

وتقاسم المنتخبان الأنجولي والمالي بهذا التعادل صدارة المجموعة الأولى في الدور الأول للبطولة برصيد نقطة واحدة لكل منهما انتظارا لما ستسفر عنه المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة والتي تقام غدا الاثنين على نفس الملعب بين منتخبي الجزائر ومالاوي.

وقدم المنتخبان عرضا سريعا ولكن المنتخب الأنجولي كان الأفضل من جميع الوجوه وفرض سيطرته التامة على مجريات اللعب عبر شوطي اللقاء.

وترجم المنتخب الأنجولي هذا التفوق إلى أربعة أهداف بواقع هدفين في كل شوط بينما ظهر المنتخب المالي بشكل متواضع في معظم فترات المباراة حتى جاءت الصحوة المتأخرة للفريق ليحرز أربعة أهداف في أقل من 20 دقيقة.

قدم الفريقان عرضا متوسط المستوى من الناحية الفنية خلال الشوط الأول لكنه اتسم بالسرعة والحماس ونجح المنتخب الأنجولي في حسم هذا الشوط لصالحه بهدفين سجلهما فلافيو بضربتي رأس ترجم بهما اثنين من ثلاث فرص حقيقية في هذا الشوط بينما كانت الفرصة الثالثة للمنتخب الأنجولي أيضا ولكنها لم تسفر عن شيء.

وبدأ الشوط بنشاط ملحوظ من المنتخب الأنجولي ولكنه لم يستمر أكثر من عشر دقائق دخل بعدها منتخب مالي في أجواء المباراة وبدأ في مبادلة الفريق الأنجولي اللعب الذي أصبح سجالا بين الفريقين.

ومع التكتل الدفاعي أمام المرميين والحرص الشديد من قبل مدافعي الفريقين ، انعدمت الخطورة على المرميين في بداية اللقاء حيث تحطمت معظم الهجمات على حدود منطقتي الجزاء.

وكانت أولى الهجمات من نصيب المنتخب الأنجولي في الدقيقة السادسة سددها فلافيو من خارج منطقة الجزاء وأمسكها الحارس المالي مامدو سيديبي بثبات.

وانتظر الفريقان كثيرا دون أي محاولات خطيرة على المرميين حتى جاء الرد من قبل منتخب مالي في الدقيقة 22 اثر هجمة مرتدة سريعة لكنها لم تكتمل حيث حاول موديبو ماييجا تمرير الكرة بعقب القدم ولكنه أخطأ ومررها للدفاع الأنجولي.

وفي الدقيقة 23 خرج اللاعب الأنجولي ديدي مصابا ولعب بدلا منه ديالما في الدقيقة 25 .

وسنحت فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب الأنجولي في الدقيقة 32 اثر كرة عرضية لعبها مابينا من الناحية اليمنى وقابلها ديالما بضربة رأس رائعة ولكن سيديبي حارس مرمى أمسك الكرة على مرتين.

وأجرى النيجيري ستيفان كيشي المدير الفني لمنتخب مالي تغييرا اضطراريا في الدقيقة 35 بنزول سيدو كيتا نجم برشلونة الأسباني بدلا من موديبو ماييجا للإصابة.

وفي الدقيقة 36 ، أعلن المهاجم الأنجولي فلافيو نجم الأهلي المصري سابقا والشباب السعودي حاليا عن نفسه بقوة حيث خطف هدف التقدم لأصحاب الأرض اثر ضربة حرة احتسبت لزميله مانوتشو على حدود منطقة الجزاء ولعبها جيلبرتو نجم الأهلي المصري وقابلها فلافيو بضربة رأس رائعة إلى داخل الشباك.

وحاول منتخب مالي بقيادة نجمه الكبير فريدريك كانوتيه مهاجم أشبيلية الأسباني إعادة ترتيب الأوراق وتنظيم صفوف الفريق من أجل تحقيق التعادل قبل نهاية الشوط ولكن مجريات اللعب لم تتغير.

وعزز فلافيو تقدم منتخب بلاده بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 42 اثر تمريرة عرضية رائعة لعبها مابينا من ناحية اليمين وقابلها فلافيو بضربة رأس نموذجية في شباك منتخب مالي ليكافئ بذلك مديره الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه الذي طالما وثق فيه عندما كان مدربا للأهلي واستمر على ثقته به عندما انتقل لتدريب المنتخب الأنجولي.

وفي الدقيقة 45 ، أشهر الحكم المصري عصام عبد الفتاح الذي أدار اللقاء بطاقة صفراء في وجه اللاعب الأنجولي ستيفليو للخشونة قبل أن يطلق صفارته لإنهاء الشوط الأول.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ، خرج جيلبرتو من الملعب لتلقي العلاج بسبب تدخل قوي من كانوتيه ولكنه عاد بعدها بدقائق إلى أرض الملعب.

ونشط المنتخب المالي مع بداية الشوط الثاني حيث حاول تعديل النتيجة ولكن الحارس الأنجولي كارلوس فيرنانديز تصدى لهدف مؤكد اثر تسديدة أطلقها مامادو ديارا وحاول ديارا متابعتها مجددا لكن الكرة ذهبت فوق العارضة.

وبعدها سدد كانوتيه الكرة في الدقيقة 51 ولكنها مرت فوق المرمى أيضا ثم تصدى دفاع مالي لانطلاقة رائعة من اللاعب الأنجولي النشيط مابينا داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 55 .

وتراجع أداء منتخب مالي مجددا ومنح الفرصة للمنتخب الأنجولي للسيطرة تماما على مجريات اللعب.

ولعب مابينا كرة عرضية من الناحية اليمنى في الدقيقة 57 قابلها مانوتشو برأسه بحثا عن الهدف الثالث ولكنها اصطدمت بالدفاع وخرجت إلى ركنية لم تستغل.

ونال الأنجولي فيرناندو تشارا إنذارا في الدقيقة 61 للخشونة مع سيدو كيتا.

وحملت الدقيقة 65 لطمة جديدة لمنتخب مالي حيث احتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء للاعب جيلبرتو اثر عرقلة من اللاعب مامادو باكايوكو في الدقيقة 65 .

* * وتقدم جيلبرتو لتسديد الضربة ولكن الحكم أعادها قبل أن يسددها اللاعب مجددا في الشباك لتكون الهدف الثالث للفريق في الدقيقة 67 .

ونال ماماني تراوري لاعب مالي إنذارا في الدقيقة 72 للخشونة مع فلافيو.

ولم يتردد الحكم المصري عصام عبد الفتاح في احتساب ضربة جزاء ثانية صحيحة لمنتخب أنجولا في الدقيقة 72 اثر عرقلة من سيدو كيتا لجليبرتو نجم المنتخب الأنجولي.

وتقدم مانوتشو نجم بلد الوليد الأسباني لتسديد الكرة محرزا الهدف الرابع على يمين الحارس المالي في الدقيقة 74 .

وأجرى كيشي تغييرا آخر بنزول اللاعب مصطفى ياتاباري في الدقيقة 75 بدلا من مامادو باكايوكو لزيادة القدرات الهجومية للفريق.

واستغل سيدو كيتا الارتباك داخل منطقة جزاء أنجولا اثر ضربة ركنية وسجل هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لمنتخب مالي في الدقيقة 79 .
*  *
وأخطأ جوزيه عندما سحب لاعبيه جيلبرتو وفلافيو من الملعب في الدقيقتين 81 و83 ليفقد الفريق اثنين من عناصر تفوقه.

ونجح النجم المالي الكبير في توجيه لطمة جديدة لمنتخب أنجولا بتسجيل الهدف الثاني لمنتخب مالي في الدقيقة 88 بضربة رأس رائعة.

وقلب المنتخب المالي الطاولة على أصحاب الأرض في الوقت الضائع وأفسد فرحتهم بالافتتاح عندما سجل هدفين آخرين عن طريق كيتا وياتاباري في الدقيقتين الثالثة والخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع ليحقق الفريق التعادل الثمين بعد صحوة مفاجئة ورائعة في نهاية المباراة وذهول أنجولي تام.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*محمدو ديارا يشيد بالتعادل التاريخي لمالي مع الدولة المضيفة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية

**أشاد محمدو ديارا نجم خط وسط ريال مدريد الأسباني بالتعادل التاريخي الذي انتزعه المنتخب المالي من مضيفه الأنجولي 4/4 أمس الأحد في افتتاح بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم.

وقبل 11 دقيقة فقط على نهاية المباراة الافتتاحية للمجموعة الأولى التي أقيمت على استاد 11 نوفمبر بالعاصمة الأنجولية لواندا كان المنتخب الأنجولي متقدما بأربعة أهداف نظيفة وبدا أنه في طريقه لتحقيق فوز تاريخي ولكن المنتخب المالي أحرز أربعة أهداف قاتلة كفلت له نقطة التعادل.

وقال ديارا "كنا نعلم أن المباراة صعبة للغاية وأن أرضية الملعب لم تكن لتساعدنا".

وأضاف "سمحنا لهم باللعب بشيء من الثقة في الشوط الأول ثم تقدموا 4/صفر ، بالنسبة لنا كانت خيبة أمل أمام العالم".

وأوضح "وبرغم ذلك وبفضل خبرتنا نجحنا في التحكم بأنفسنا والحفاظ على هدوئنا وعدنا إلى أجواء المباراة ، وعندما سجلنا هدف قلنا لأنفسنا ما الذي يمنعنا من تسجيل هدف أخر".

وأكد ديارا كل شيء جائز في كرة القدم "أظهرنا أن أربعة أهداف في هذا التوقيت شيء ممكن ، إنها كرة القدم ، في كرة القدم الحديثة يجب عليك أن تثق في أن لديك الإمكانيات اللازمة".

وأشار "ولكن عليك أيضا أن تكون قويا للغاية من الناحية العقلانية ولقد أظهرنا ذلك ، نحن سعداء بالتعادل ، إنها نتيجة رائعة ، لقد حققنا المعجزة".

وبدأت المباراة بالوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا على مقتل ثلاثة أفراد من بعثة منتخب توجو في أعقاب الهجوم المسلح على حافلة الفريق ، والذي خلف العديد من الإصابات ايضا .*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأمان في القارة الأفريقية مغامرة غير محسوبة 

**الظلم..فكرة ظل يتشدق بها كل ناظر إلي القارة السمراء باعتبارها منعزلة كرويا عن بقية القارات ,وغالبا ما يكون الدعم والمساعدة مصطلحات مصاحبة لذكر تلك القارة السمراء باعتبارها القارة الأكثر تعرضا للظلم في استضافة الاحداث الكروية الهامة.

ومع استمرار مسلسل الظلم السائد من حرمان وقطيعة تم اتخاذ قرار غير مدروس بإقامة كأس العالم في القارة الأفريقية وبعد تصويت بين الدول الثلاثة التي تقدمت بطلب لنيل شرف الأستضافة (مصر-المغرب-جنوب أفريقيا) استطاعت جنوب أفريقيا الحصول علي شرف التنظيم ليكون هدية العالم للقارة السمراء علي عدم وضعها في الحسبان منذ أمد بعيد لاسيما بعد ان شهدت استضافة 2006 صراع دامي بين المانيا وجنوب افريقيا علي الاستضافة ووقوف المانيا بجوار منافستهاالسابقة في 2010.

ومنذ الأعلان عن ذلك إلا ووضح للعيان أن هناك تخبط لدي الدولة المستضيفة فمعدلات الجريمة في أرتفاع وظهر أن اكثر من أصيب بالفرحة لهذا القرار هم اللصوص.!

فتعرض المنتخب المصري للسرقة أثناء إقامته في أحد فنادق جنوب أفريقيا بسبب مشاركته في كأس القارات خير دليل علي ذلك وسرعان ما أعلن المنتخب البرازيلي عن تعرضه لحالات سرقة في غرف الفندق بعده بيومين.!

وخلاصة القول أن جنوب أفريقيا أصبحت منفذا يطل منه اللصوص منتظرين القادم من مختلف القارات للمشاركة في كأس العالم ليكون ضحية جديدة.

فأختيار جنوب أفريقيا لاستضافة بطولة لكأس العالم يذكر الجميع بإصطفاء الاتحاد الأوروبي لمدينة هيسيل البلجيكية لاستضافة دوري أبطال أوروبا عام 1985.!,والغالبية تخشي بأن تكون جوهانسبرج هيسيل جديدة.

وآخر الأحداث المستجدة في جنوب أفريقيا هي قيام صحفي ألماني بالتبليغ عن وجود قنبلة بالقرب من مكان أجراء قرعة كأس العالم مؤخرا والله وحده يعلم هل كان للقنبلة وجود ام لا.

ولا تعاني أفريقيا فقط من اللصوص والفقر والأمراض وأرتفاع الأسعار بل تعاني أيضا من حب السلطة الذي يستشري بين القبائل والحركات الأنفصالية ,فأفريقيا السمراء الطيبة ليست إلا قشرة ظاهرية للعديد من الصراعات بين الحكام والشعوب والحركات الأنفصالية والديكتاتورية والديموقراطبة وقل ما شئت من المصطلحات والألفاظ ,فعدم الاستقرار قد يجعل الطفل الأفريقي لايتذكر رئيس بلده ليس لضعف في ذاكرته بل لكثرة من يأتي من الأنقلابات.

وكان آخر الأحداث الأرهابية إيلاما هو تعرض حافة المنتخب التوجولي لهجوم أرهابي من جماعة جبهة تحرير جيب كابيندا الأنفصالية وقع علي إثره عدد من القتلي تضاربت الارقام حوله بالأضافة إلي إصابة حارس الفريق الأحتياطي كودجوفي أوبيلالي ونقله بطائرة خاصة إلي جنوب أفريقيا لتلقي العلاج العاجل من الإصابة.

ويبرز من تلك الواقعة العديد من المحاور التي إذا ما تكاتفت ستضعنها أمام نافذة يمكن من خلالها الحصول علي زاوية سليمة لرؤية واضحة للأحداث.

فعقب الحادث مباشرة توجه حارس الفريق لتلقي العلاج في جنوب أفريقيا مفضلا عدم التواجد في أنجولا او بمعني أدق الحصول علي خدمات طبية منها مفضلا الذهاب إلي اقصي القارة.

وسارع الأتحاد الكروي في جنوب أفريقيا بتقديم واجب العزاء والمساندة إلي توجو والأعراب عن أسفه للحادث الأليم ولا يمكن أخفاء أن القارة الأفريقية بمفهومها لدي جنوب أفريقيا اشبه بالجسد الذي إذا اشتكي عضو تداعت له سائر الأعضاء.!

هذا وقد طالبت الأندية الإنجليزية لاعبيها بسرعة ترك أنجولا والسفر إليها لخشيتهم من إصابة اي منهم في حادث مشابه.

وتولي الموقع الرسمي لنادي مانشيستر سيتي الإنجليزي التصريحات التي كان يطلقها التوجولي إيمانويل أديبايور عن أسفه وحزنه العميق للحادث وطالبت إدارة ناديه بسرعة ترك اللاعب لأنجولا والتوجه مباشرة غلي انجلترا او علي الاقل البقاء داخل توجو لمؤازرة اللاعبين.

هذا وقد طالب نادي أودينيزي الإيطالي من لاعبه الغاني كوادو اسامواه بسرعة العودة علي الفور إلي إيطاليا والبقاء في مكان أمن حتي تتضح الصورة.

وخرج الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم(كاف) ببيان مقتضب يعرب عن أسفه للحادث مع تأكيده علي أن البطولة ستقام في أنجولا ولا أحد يعرف أن هذا التأكيد أطلقه الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) ليس لأنجولا بل لجنوب أفريقيا بسبب ورود تقرير عن أرتفاع معدلات الجريمة والتراخي في بناء الملاعب المقرر أستخدامها في كأس العالم.

فإذا كانت فكرة الظلم قد تعرضت لها القارة الأفريقية في وقت سابق بالتبني فإن الحاجة إلي الأمان داخل القارة السمراء اصبح مغامرة غير محسوبة وستحتاج إلي وقت بعيد لتنصب في قالب لتأخذ شكلا واضحا.!

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*500 قميص مصري للشعب الأنجولي

**وافق سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم على صرف 500 قميص تحمل شعار المنتخب المصري قبل مباراة الفراعنة غدا الثلاثاء في افتتاح المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا 2010 .

وتأتي رغبة زاهر في صرف تلك القمصان لضمان وجود مؤازرة من قبل الجماهير الأنجولية للاعبي الفراعنة خلال اللقاء خاصة بعد شعور البعثة المصرية بأن المنتخب النيجيري استقدم معه بعض المشجعين في تلك المباراة.

 كما قرر إحضار تذاكر لجميع مباريات المنتخب المصري وتوزيعها بالمجان على أهالي مدينة بنجيلا لضمان حضور أكبر عدد ممكن من الجماهير.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* شحاته: ضربة البداية أمام نسور نيجيريا


* أكد حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم أن ضربة البداية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ( كان 2010) ستكون أمام المنتخب النيجيري غدا في افتتاح منافسات المجموعة الثالثة للبطولة.

وأضاف في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن "الصعوبة تتمثل في عدم دخولنا فعاليات البطولة وهو ما سيصيب اللاعبين بالرهبة في البداية لكننا مع ذلك واثقون من قدرات وإمكانيات لاعبينا على تحقيق الفوز

بالمباراة وانتزاع نقاطها الثلاث".

وأوضح أن "الفوز على نيجيريا في بداية مشوارنا بالبطولة سيكون له دور كبير في رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين في المباريات المقبلة ونحن جاهزون لمواجهة جميع المنتخبات المشاركة في تلك البطولة على أمل الوصول للمباراة النهائية تمهيدا للتتويج باللقب الأفريقي".

وأشار شحاته إلى أن المنتخب المصري يمر بظروف صعبة "لكننا كجهاز فني نجحنا في إخراج اللاعبين من الحالة النفسية التي تعرضوا لها عقب الخروج من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة إلى كأس العالم بجنوب أفريقيا وذلك من خلال إقناعهم بأن أمم أنجولا هي خير تعويض عن المونديال".

واعترف بأن المهمة ثقيلة على لاعبي المنتخب المصري ولكنهم "قادرون على تحدي المخاطر والأهوال حتى ننال اللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أوبي ميكيل: نعترف بصعوبة مواجهة أبطال أفريقيا

أكد النيجيري جون أوبي ميكيل المحترف في صفوف تشيلسي الإنجليزي أن منتخب بلاده سيجد صعوبة في تخطي عقبة المنتخب المصري باعتباره بطلا للقارة الأفريقية مرتين متتاليتين في أولى مباريات الفريقين غدا الثلاثاء في افتتاح لقاءات المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأضاف في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) "الفوز على المنتخب المصري سيساهم في إمكانية تأهل نسور نيجيريا للدور التالي لأن مباراة المنتخب المصري هي أصعب المباريات في ظل تواضع مستوى منتخبي بنين وموزمبيق".

واختتم ميكيل تصريحاته بالقول إن المنتخب النيجيري يحاول انتزاع اللقب للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه خاصة وأن اللاعبين قرروا إغلاق ملف التأهل إلى كأس العالم بجنوب إفريقيا والتركيز في أمم أنجولا.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*اعتقال شخصين عقب الهجوم على فريق توجو لكرة القدم

اعتقل شخصان لصلتهما بحادث الهجوم المسلح على حافلة تحمل أعضاء فريق كرة القدم بدولة توجو في أنجولا وهو الحادث الذي خلف 3 قتلي وذلك حسبما ذكرت وسائل إعلام حكومية أنجولية اليوم الاثنين.

وذكرت وكالة انباء أنجوب ان المشتبه فيهما اعتقلا في اقليم كابيندا حيث وقع الهجوم بالاسلحة الرشاشة يوم الجمعة قبل يومين من انطلاق كأس الامم الافريقية.

وزعمت الجبهة الانفصالية لتحرير جيب كابيندا المسئولية عن الهجوم وهددت بمزيد من الهجمات خلال البطولة الافريقية التي تستمر حتى نهاية الشهر.

وعاد الفريق القومي لتوجو الي بلاده امس الاحد قادما من انجولا بعد الانسحاب من البطولة.

ومرت مباراة الافتتاح في كأس الامم الافريقية بين انجولا مضيفة البطولة ومالي في سلام امس الاحد في العاصمة لواندا فيما تستضيف كابيندا أولى مبارياتها في وقت لاحق اليوم الاثنين بلقاء كوت ديفوار مع بوركينا فاسو.

وعلى الرغم من ان المباراة بين غانا وتوجو الغيت فان ثمة مقترحات بعودة فريق توجو للعب مبارياته الاخرى في ختام فترة الحداد القومي التي تستمر 3 أيام تكريما للضحايا.

وقتل في الهجوم سائق الحافلة ومساعد المدير الفني ابالو امناليت والمتحدث باسم الفريق ستانسيلاس أوكلو . ونقل حارس المرمي كودوفي اوبيلالي جوا إلى وحدة للرعاية المركزة في جنوب إفريقيا لتلقي العلاج من طلقات نارية.

وصرح مسئولون بمستشفي ميلبارك في جوهانسبرج اليوم الاثنين بأن الفريق الطبي الذي يعالج أوبيلالي "راض" عما احرزه من تقدم في العلاج.

ونقل عن كين بوفراد الاستاذ بفريق وحدة الرعاية المركزة قوله لاتحاد الصحافة في جنوب إفريقيا" سيظل بوحدة الرعاية المركزة إلى أن يزول عنه الخطر تماما".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*بنين وموزمبيق في لقاء الفرصة الأولى والأخيرة


يدرك كل من المنتخبين الموزمبيقي والبنيني لكرة القدم أهمية تحقيق الفوز خلال مباراتهما اليوم بالجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وتمثل المباراة الفرصة المثالية لأي من الفريقين لتحقيق الفوز قبل مواجهة العملاقين المصري والنيجيري في الجولتين التاليتين من مباريات المجموعة على أمل خطف أي نتيجة إيجابية من أحفاد الفراعنة ونسور نيجيريا للتأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية).

أما الخاسر في هذه المباراة فإن فرصته تبدو شبه معدومة في التأهل لدور الثمانية إلا إذا حدثت المعجزة وفجر مفاجأتين في المباراتين التاليتين.

ولذلك فإن مباراة اليوم ستكون الفرصة الأولى والأخيرة لكل من الفريقين.

وأظهر المنتخب الموزمبيقي المصنف 72 على العالم خلال التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة أنه ليس فريقا ضعيفا وأن بإمكانه تفجير المفاجآت مثلما فعل في التصفيات عندما تعادل مع المنتخب النيجيري ثم أهداه بطولة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم بالفوز على المنتخب التونسي في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات.

ويشارك المنتخب الموزمبيقي في النهائيات للمرة الرابعة ولكنه يخوض البطولة بطموحات مختلفة عن مشاركاته السابقة حيث يأمل الفريق بقيادة مديره الفني الهولندي مارت نويج في عبور الدور الأول للبطولة للمرة الأولى في تاريخه.

ولا يضم المنتخب الموزمبيقي بين صفوفه نجوما كبارا بحجم النجوم الذين تحفل بهم الفرق المنافسة له في المجموعة.

ولكنه يمتلك عددا من اللاعبين المتميزين القادرين على مساعدة الفريق لتفجير المفاجآت في البطولة.

ويعتمد المنتخب الموزمبيقي بشكل كبير على خبرة مهاجمه مانويل بوكاني "تيكو تيكو" والذي يسانده من خط الوسط اللاعب الموهوب إلياس بيليمبي الذي ينتظر أن يكون أحد نجوم البطولة الحالية.

ويضاعف من الإمكانيات العالية لخط وسط الفريق وود اللاعب سيماو ماتي نجم باناثينايكوس اليوناني.

وفي نفس الوقت ، يسعى منتخب بنين إلى التخلص من الذكريات السيئة التي مر بها في البطولة الماضية عام 2008 بغانا عندما خسر جميع المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها في الدور الأول للبطولة.

وتشهد البطولة الحالية المشاركة الثالثة لسناجب بنين في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا ويسعى الفيرق المصنف 59 عالميا أن يظهر في النهائيات بنفس المستوى الذي كان عليه عندما تغلب على نظيره الغاني في التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة الحالية.

ولا يضم منتخب بنين أيضا العديد من اللاعبين البارزين حيث يعتمد الفريق ومديره الفني الفرنسي ميشيل دوساييه بشكل كبير على مجموعة من اللاعبين الشبان وعلى الأداء الجماعي أكثر من المهارات الفردية.

ويمتلك منتخب بنين بين صفوفه مهاجما متألقا هو رزاق أوموتويوسي نجم ميتز الفرنسي والذي سجل 14 هدفا في 28 مباراة دولية خاضها مع الفريق حتى الآن.

وينتمي هذا اللاعب لأصول نيجيرية حيث ولد هناك ونشأ في نيجيريا وبدأ مسيرته الكروية فيها قبل أن يرحل عنها بسبب إيقافه.

ويتألق إلى جواره كل من ستيفان سيسيجنون لاعب باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي والمهاجم محمد أوودو /20 عاما/.

ومع تقارب مستوى الفريقين بشكل كبير ، يصعب التكهن بنتيجة اللقاء.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*حارس المرمى التوجولي أوبيلالي خارج مرحلة الخطر
*


*أكد الأطباء المعالجين لحارس مرمى منتخب توجو الاحتياطي لكرة القدم كوديوفي أوبيلالي في مدينة جوهانسبرج الجنوب أفريقية أن حالته أصبحت "خارج دائرة الخطر تماما"، وذلك بعد إصابته في الهجوم الذي تعرض له منتخب بلاده في أنجولا يوم الجمعة الماضي.

وأصيب أوبيلالي /25 عاما/ حارس فريق بونتيفي الفرنسي بطلق ناري يوم الجمعة من وابل الرصاص الذي تعرضت له البعثة التوجولية في كابيندا الأنجولية ، حيث كان الفريق قد وصل للمشاركة في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية التي انطلقت فعالياتها أمس الأحد.

وقال كين بوفارد أحد أطباء المستشفى "الفريق الطبي سعيد بتطور حالة السيد أوبيلالي. لكنه سيبقى على أي حال في وحدة العناية المركزة".

ونوه الطبيب إلى أن الوقت لا يزال مبكرا لتحديد موعد عودة الحارس إلى المشاركة في المباريات. وكان أوبيلالي قد نقل على متن مروحية إلى جنوب أفريقيا أول أمس السبت لتلقي العلاج.*

----------


## anoucha

خسارة منتخب الجزائر امام مالاوي ب3 اهداف نظيفة :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## العالي عالي

*مالاوي تتصدر مجموعتها بعد اكتساحها الجزائر بثلاثية في أمم إفريقيا  '
*


*سحق المنتخب المالاوي نظيره الجزائري بثلاثية نظيفة في المباراة التي جرت بينهما علي ملعب سيداد إينيفارسيتاريا ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولي لكأس الأمم الإفريقية والتي تصدرتها مالاوي برصيد 3 نقاط.*
 *وفاجأ المنتخب المالاوي الجميع ليس في الأداء، ولكن جاءت المفاجأة في حصيلة الأهداف التي كانت من الممكن أن تزيد، حيث لم يقدم الخضر أي شيء يستحقون عليه الفوز أو التعادل علي اقل تقدير.*
 *سجل الأهداف راسل موافوليروا في الدقيقة 17 والفيس كافوتيكا في الدقيقة 35 وأخيرا داف باندا في الدقيقة 48 من زمن المباراة.*
 *بدأت المباراة وسط فترة لم تتعد الدقائق الخمس لجس النبض، وجاء أول ظهور جزائري في الدقيقة 6 من انطلاقة لعبدالقادر غزال من الناحية اليمني وأطلق تصويبة قوية تصدي لها الحارس تشارلز سويني.*
 *وبعدها بدأ المنتخب المالاوي في الإعلان عن ذاته بضربة رأس لراسل موافيلروا في الدقيقة 8 مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر للحارس فوزي شاوشي، وامتلك الفريق المالاوي وسط الملعب وسط تراجع للمنتخب الجزائري بعد تلك الهجمة.*
 *ومع الدقيقة 16 أطلق كريم مطمور تسديدة متوسطة القوة في يد الحارس، ورد مالاوي بهجمة مرتدة جاء منها هدف الافتتاح بعد استغلال موافيلروا الخطأ المشترك بين شاوشي وخط دفاعه ليضع الكرة بسهولة في المرمي الخالي.*
 *واستمر الأداء المالاوي علي نفس السياق، حيث اعتمد الفريق ككل علي تهدئة نسق المباراة، وكاد رفيق صايفي يعادل النتيجة في الدقيقة 23 من انفراد تام بالمرمي ولكنه وضع الكرة فوق العارضة وقت خروج الحارس.*
 *وجاءت الدقيقة 35 لتشهد الرصاصة الثانية في القلوب الخضراء، حيث سجل كافوتيكا الهدف الثاني بضربة رأس ولا أروع ولم ير احد الكرة إلا وهي تحتضن شباك شاوشي.*
 *الشوط الثاني*
 *وفي الشوط الثاني، جاءت البداية سريعة ومثيرة وحمراء بلون قميص منتخب مالاوي بعد تسجيله الهدف الثالث بعد مرور ثلاث دقائق فقط والذي جاء بتوقيع داف باندا الذي استغل الكرة المرتدة من القائم وسددها أرضية قوية في الشباك الخضراء.*
 *وبعد توالي الأهداف في مرمي الجزائريين، سيطرت العشوائية علي الأداء من الطرفين مع بعض الأفضلية الخضراء ولكنها بلا فاعلية وتكسرت معظم الهجمات علي حدود منطقة جزاء مالاوي ووسط تألق الحارس سويني.*
 *ورمي رابح سعدان بكامل أوراقه في محاولة لحفظ ماء الوجه، وأهدر البديل عبدالمالك زياية فرصة العمر في الدقيقة 66 وهو علي بعد خطوات من المرمي ووضع الكرة رأسية فوق العارضة.*
 *وكادت النتيجة تتضاعف مع الدقيقة 72 لمالاوي بعد اخفاق روبرت نجامبي في تسديد رأسية سهلة من كرة مرتدة من الحارس المهزوز شاوشي، وبعدها بثلاث دقائق مرت كرة عرضية من زياية ولم يلحق بها هو والحارس لتضيع خطورتها.*
 *ومرت الدقائق المتبقية وسط محاولات غير جدية من الجزائريين لإدراك الهدف، وهجمات مرتدة لمالاوي شكلت خطورة كبيرة علي مرمي الجزائر وكان لها رفيق حليش بالمرصاد وسط غياب تام لوسط ودفاع الجزائر.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لاعب توجولي : لو كان الهجوم على الكاميرون أو ساحل العاج لأوقفوا البطولة* 
*
 يبدو أن الهجوم المسلح على منتخب توجو سيساهم في خفض مستوى البطولة،وذلك ليس فقط عقب انسحاب المنتخب التوجولي وإنما لوجود ضرر نفسي على بعض اللاعبين.

 فقد قال اللاعب الايكسيس رومانو لاعب منتخب توجو لصحيفة الإندبندنت البريطانية :" لقد كان هناك حوار طويل بين دروجبا وأديبايور".

 وأضاف : " دروجبا قال أنه يتفهم الوضع النفسي لمنتخب توجو وكذلك قال أنه غير جاهز نفسياً ليلعب في كأس الأمم الأفريقية".

 ثم ألمح رومانو إلى التفريق في المعاملة بقوله : " لو كان الهجوم على ساحل العاج أو الكاميرون، أو كان صاموئيل إيتو أن دروجبا هو من تلقى الرصاصة لكان القرار واضحاً بوقف البطولة".

 يذكر أن منتخب توجو عاد ليلة أمس إلى بلاده قادماً من أنجولا بسبب الهجوم الذي يتوقع له أنه أدى إلى 4 ضحايا.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*جوزيه بغضب يتهم لاعبيه بعدم تنفيذ تعليماته*

* بعد التعادل العاصف والغير المتوقع بين منتخبي أنجولا ومالي بعد أن كان الأول بنتيجة أربعة أهداف للاشيء ثم تراجع بشكل مفاجيء ليقبل في أقل من ربع ساعة 4 أهداف من نسور مالي عدلوا بها الكفة.*
*  كان الأمر كالإعصار المتأخر وقد صرح المدير الفني للمنتخب الأنجولي مانويل جوزيه عن عدم رضاه فقال: "الفوز 4-1 وأمامك 12 دقيقة على النهاية ثم تنتهي المباراة بهذا الشكل شيء غير مقبول بالمرة ..لقد خسرنا الفوز بسبب أخطاء فردية صغيرة بالدفاع وأنا خائب الأمل".*
*  واتهم جوزيه عناصر المنتخب الانجولي بعدم تنفيذ تعليماته: " طلبت منهم التحكم بالكرة وتناقلها من قدم لأخري لاستئنزاف الوقت وتهدئة المباراة لكن لم ينفذ أى شيء مما قلته وهو بالتأكيد تعادل بطعم الهزيمة".*
*  وأضاف عن ادارته للمباراة اليوم والتغييرات: " هناك نقص شديد بالفريق خاصة في منطقة الوسط بعد اصابة ديدي وعدم وجود بديل له..هذا شيء يؤرقني".*
*  وعن المباريات القادمة أكد جوزيه: " لدينا مباراة قادمة اذا كنا فقدنا الفوز اليوم يجب أن نبحث عنه أمام مالاوي وسكيون ممكنا تحقيق فوز آخر بعده..يجب علينا أن نقاتل حتى النهاية على الرغم من عدم رضائي عما حدث اليوم".*

----------


## anoucha

غزال ابدع و دفاع غريييييييب

----------


## العالي عالي

> غزال ابدع و دفاع غريييييييب


انوشة مو مشكلة هاي اول مباراة وراح يتعلمو اللاعبين منها 

بالمناسبة طوال مشاركة الجزائر في كأس امم افريقيا لعب 13 مباراة فب الافتتاح فاز فقط في 3 
يعني هاد دليل ان ما إلهم حظ في المباراة الاولي 
لكن ان شاء الله التعويض القادم

----------


## anoucha

انشالله

----------


## دليلة

ماتوقعت  المستوى الي لعبو فيه والله كان الفريق ملاوي فريق عادي جدا 
صراحة افريق لم يلعب بحرارة انه يلعب على كاس ولم ياخد الامور بجدية
هكدا رايته اليوم ملاوي لم تكن ولاشي  صراحة  
اتمنى ان يتفطنو للخطورة لانه اما الفوز او الخروج من المونديال من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## anoucha

له له دليلة صح انا اليوم زعفت مي مازال مبراتين

----------


## دليلة

> له له دليلة صح انا اليوم زعفت مي مازال مبراتين


صح مبارتن ولكن لازم نفوزو على مالي او نخرجو يانوشة

----------


## المتميزة

> انوشة مو مشكلة هاي اول مباراة وراح يتعلمو اللاعبين منها  
> بالمناسبة طوال مشاركة الجزائر في كأس امم افريقيا لعب 13 مباراة فب الافتتاح فاز فقط في 3 
> يعني هاد دليل ان ما إلهم حظ في المباراة الاولي 
> لكن ان شاء الله التعويض القادم


ان شاء الله

----------


## Ctrl

حظ سعيد المره القادمه ,, إن شاء الله

----------


## المتميزة

> حظ سعيد المره القادمه ,, إن شاء الله


 تسلم يا رب 
بالتوفيق لمصر اليوم

----------


## العالي عالي

*الكاف بصدد استبعاد توجو من كأس الأمم الأفريقية

يستعد الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) لإصدار قرار باستبعاد منتخب توجو من نسخة العام الحالي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية الحالية "أنجولا 2010" عقب مغادرة بعثة توجو عائدة إلى بلادها في أعقاب الهجوم المسلح الذي تعرضت له حافلة الفريق الجمعة الماضية ، والذي أسفر عن مقتل ثلاثة أشخاص .

جاء ذلك عقب مغادرة منتخب توجو الأراضي الأنجولية أمس الأحد ، بعد يومين من الهجوم المسلح على حافلة الفريق في إقليم كابيندا.

كان من المفترض أن يلتقي منتخب توجو نظيره الغاني في المجموعة الثانية اليوم الاثنين في الساعة السادسة*   ونصف مساء بتوقيت جرينتش.

وتلقى حكم المباراة أمرا مباشرا بإطلاق صافرة بداية اللقاء وفي حال عدم حضور منتخب توجو ، يتم اعتباره خاسرا قبل أن يتم استبعاده من البطولة ، حسبما أكد الكاف للصحفيين.

----------


## العالي عالي

*ألمانيا تقرر إعادة النظر في اجراءتهاالأمنية في كأس العالم بعد حادث أنجولا


قررت ألمانيا إعادة النظر في الترتيباتها الأمنية الخاصة ببعثتها المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

جاء القرار في أعقاب الهجوم المسلح الذي تعرضت له حافلة منتخب توجو المشاركة في بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وقال رينارد راوبول رئيس رابطة الدوري الألماني لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين "علينا أن نفكر في كيفية إحكام قبضتنا على المسائل الأمنية ، لا يمكننا ببساطة أن نقول أن جنوب أفريقيا مختلفة عن أنجولا".

 واتفق تيو تسفانسيجر ، رئيس الاتحاد الألماني لكرة القدم ، مع راوبول في رأيه مطالبا بالنظر مجددا في الترتيبات الامنية لكأس العالم المقررة في الفترة بين 11 حزيران/يونيو و11 تموز/يوليو العام الجاري.

وقال تسفانسيجر "انه حادث لا يصدق.. إنه أمر أليم ويدعو للأسف ، نحن ، اتحاد الكرة الألماني ، يجب أن نؤكد للاعبينا ومدربينا أننا نفعل كل ما بوسعنا لتوفير الحماية لهم".

وأوضح رئيس اتحاد الكرة الألماني أن النواحي الأمنية في كأس العالم مختلفة عن مثيلتها في كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا ، التي شهدت مقتل ثلاثة من اعضاء بعثة توجو في الهجوم.

وكان منتخب توجو أعلن انسحابه من العرس الأفريقي في أعقاب الحادث المأساوي الذي تعرض له الفريق.

ودافع المسؤولون في جنوب افريقيا عن استعدادتهم لاستضافة كأس العالم ولكن تسفانسيجر حذر من التقليل من شأن القضية التي يجب التعامل معها بمنتهى الصرامة.

   وأوضح "مازلنا في مراحل التخطيط. نعمل على نماذجنا (الأمنية) ، وأيضا على خلفية الهجوم الذي وقع في أنجولا".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحفاد الفراعنة في مواجهة عصيبة مع نسور نيجيريا في كأس أفريقيا 


يستهل المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي غدا الثلاثاء بمواجهة نظيره النيجيري في مدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية ضمن الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة في أنجولا حاليا.

ويسعى المنتخب المصر بكل السبل إلى الفوز بلقب البطولة الحالية ليكون الثالث له على التوالي والسابع في تاريخ مشاركاته بالبطولة.

تحمل البطولة الحالية اهمية بالغة للمنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) بعد فشل الفريق في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا نتيجة هزيمته في المباراة الفاصلة أمام نظيره الجزائري في السودان.

وتمثل مباراة الثلاثاء نقطة الانطلاق لأحفاد الفراعنة مثلما كانت مباراتهم أمام المنتخب الكاميروني في بداية مشوارهم بالبطولة الماضية 2008 بغانا نقطة انطلاق نحو إحراز لقب البطولة.

ويسعى المنتخب المصري بالفعل الى الفوز بالمباراة ، مما سيقترب به كثيرا من صدارة المجموعة ووضع إحدى قدميه في الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية)، خاصة وأن مباراتيه الباقيتين ستكونان أقل صعوبة ، على الأقل ، من الناحية النظرية.

أما المنتخب النيجيري ، فيسعى أيضا لتقديم بداية قوية ، لاسيما وأنه اخفق في عبور دور الثمانية بالبطولة الماضية ،عندما خسر أمام منتخب غانا ،صاحب الأرض.

وفي الوقت الذي تركز فيه معظم الاهتمام العالمي بالبطولة على واقعة الاعتداء الغاشم على المنتخب التوجولي والذي اسفر عن مقتل ثلاثة من أفراد البعثة ، حرص الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة المدرب الوطني حسن شحاتة على إبعاد اللاعبين تماما عن هذه الأجواء ، تجنبا لتشتيت تركيزهم بعيدا عن اللقاء.

ورغم غياب العديد من العناصر المؤثرة بين صفوف الفريق ، للإصابة وأسباب أخرى ، وبينهم عمرو زكي مهاجم الفريق وزميله المهاجم أحمد حسام (ميدو) ومحمد أبو تريكة ،صانع ألعاب الفريق ، لاتزال هناك ثقة لدى شحاتة في قدرة فريقه على إحراز لقب البطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.

واستهل أحفاد الفراعنة مسيرتهم في البطولتين الماضيتين بفوز كبير حيث فاز على ليبيا 3/صفر في افتتاح بطولة 2006 بمصر وعلى الكاميرون 4/2 في افتتاح بطولة 2008 بغانا ، ولذلك يأمل الفريق في تحقيق فوز مماثل على نظيره النيجيري.

ويدرك شحاتة جيدا مدى الفوائد التي قد يجنيها الفريق من البداية الجيدة ولذلك ينتظر أن يدفع بقوته الضاربة منذ البداية ، حيث سيعتمد على محمد زيدان ، مهاجم بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني والذي يحمل على عاتقه آمال الجماهير المصرية في غياب زميليه زكي وميدو.

واكتسب زيدان خبرة كبيرة من المشاركة مع المنتخب المصري في البطولة الماضية عام 2008 وفي بطولة كأس العالم للقارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا. ويعاونه في الهجوم المتألق ، عماد متعب مهاجم الأهلي المصري.

ويعتمد شحاتة على عناصر أخرى مؤثرة للغاية ، مثل حارس المرمى العملاق عصام الحضري الذي لعب دورا كبيرا في فوز الفريق بالبطولتين الماضيتين والمدافع المخضرم وائل جمعة ونجم خط الوسط النشيط ، حسني عبد ربه.

في المقابل ، يبدو شايبو أمادو المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري سعيدا بشكل كبير بعدما تخلص فريقه من الأنانية التي كانت تسيطر عليه في الماضي.

ويتمنى أمادو أن تساعد الروح الجديدة للفريق على التخلص من ذكريات البطولات الثلاث الماضية ، حيث خرج الفريق من الدور قبل النهائي في بطولتي 2004 و2006 ، ثم من دور الثمانية في 2008 .

ولم يتوج المنتخب النيجيري باللقب الأفريقي منذ فوزه بالبطولة عام 1994 بتونس ، ولكنه يعتمد حاليا على فريق رائع حيث يوجد في كل مركز لاعبان جاهزان ، على الأقل بعدما كان اعتماده في الماضي على خبرة عدد محدود من اللاعبين.

ويعتمد أمادو حاليا على الثنائي الهجومي نوانكو كانو وأوبافيمي مارتينز ، كما يستطيع الاستعانة بالمهاجمين تشينيدو أوباسا ، المحترف في ألمانيا وفيكتور أوبينا مهاجم ملقة الأسباني.

وإذا نجح جون ميكيل أوبي ومعه باقي لاعبي خط الوسط مثل ساي أوليفينيانا نجم هال سيتي الإنجليزي في الظهور بمستواهم المعهود ، سيشكل خط الوسط النيجيري مشكلة كبيرة للمنتخب المصري في مباراة الغد.

ومع وجود العديد من الأسلحة ضمن صفوف المنتخبين ، يصعب على أي أحد التكهن بنتيجة المباراة.

الجدير بالذكر أنه على رغم الفارق الكبير بين عدد الألقاب الأفريقية التي فاز بها كل فريق ، حيث توج المنتخب المصري باللقب ست مرات مقابل مرتين لنسور نيجيريا ، فشل المصريون في تحقيق أي فوز على نظيره النيجيري منذ 47 عاما وبالتحديد منذ عام 1963 عندما فاز الفراعنة على النسور 6/3 في أول مشاركة للأخير في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*"خيول" بوركينا فاسو تعرقل "أفيال" كوت ديفوار في البطولة الأفريقية

*
انتزع منتخب بوركينا فاسو تعادلا سلبيا ثمينا من المنتخب الإيفواري لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين على استاد "شيمانديلا" بمدينة كابيندا الأنجولية ، في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدورالأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة في أنجولا حاليا.

وعرقلت "خيول" بوركينا فاسو "أفيال" كوت ديفوار مبكرا في البطولة الحالية ، رغم أن المنتخب الإيفواري ضمن أقوى المنتخبات المرشحة للفوز باللقب.

تقاسم الفريقان صدارة المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة لكل منهما ،متفوقين على المنتخب الغاني الذي ألغيت مباراته التي كانت مقررة في وقت لاحق اليوم مع نظيره التوجولي بعد انسحاب الاخير من البطولة عقب حادث الاعتداء على حافلته الجمعة الماضية ، والذي أسفر عن مقتل ثلاثة من أفراد البعثة.

وأضفى التعادل في مباراة اليوم مزيدا من الإثارة على هذه المجموعة ، خاصة وأن كل فريق صار لديه مباراة واحدة فقط أمام منتخب غانا وأصبح كل شيء ممكنا ، حيث يستطيع المنتخب البوركيني الذي كان مرشحا للخروج صفر اليدين من هذه المجموعة أن يفجر المفاجأة ويتأهل للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) على حساب أي من المنتخبين ، الإيفواري أوالغاني.

كانت مباراة اليوم هي الثامنة عشر بين الفريقين عبر التاريخ ، كما شهدت التعادل التاسع بينهما ،مقابل ثمانية انتصارات لكوت ديفوار وفوز وحيد لبوركينا فاسو.

وثأر المنتخب البوركيني بهذا التعادل المفاجئ لهزيمتيه أمام كوت ديفوار صفر/5 و2/3 في التصفيات المؤهلة لهذه البطولة.

ولم يقدم أفيال كوت ديفوار العرض المنتظر منهم في هذه المباراة التي أكدت أن الفريق يعاني بالفعل من غياب الأداء الجماعي وهو ما كانت أكدته بعض الانتقادات التي وجهت في الفترة الماضية لمدرب الفريق البوسني وحيد خليلودزيتش.

وكانت تلك المباراة هي الوحيدة في هذه البطولة حتى الآن التي تنتهي بالتعادل السلبي رغم ارتفاع معدل التهديف في البطولة حتى الآن ، بثمانية أهداف في المباراة الافتتاحية أمس وثلاثة أهداف في مباراة مالاوي والجزائر في وقت سابق اليوم.

وفجرت هذه المباراة العديد من التساؤلات حول مهاجمي الفريقين ، خاصة وأن الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا من أبرز هدافي العالم حيث يتألق مع تشيلسي الإنجليزي منذ سنوات كما أن المهاجم البوركيني موموني داجانو هو هداف التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة الحالية برصيد 12 هدفا في 12 مباراة.

فرض المنتخب الإيفواري سيطرته على مجريات اللعب منذ الدقيقة الأولى وتسابق لاعبوه في إهدار الفرص السهلة ، في حين احتشد معظم لاعبي المنتخب البوركيني داخل منطقة جزائهم من أجل التصدي لمحاولات الأفيال.

وشهدت الدقيقة الثانية أول فرصة خطيرة للأفيال ، حيث كان ديدييه دروجبا في طريقه لتسجيل هدف التقدم ، ولكنه تعرض للإعاقة من بول كوليبالي ، واشار الحكم باستمرار اللعب.

وتسابق لاعبو كوت ديفوار ، بقيادة دروجبا وبكاري كونيه وجيرفينيو ، على إهدار الفرص تباعا أمام مرمى منتخب بوركينا فاسو حتى تخلى الأخير عن دفاعه وبدأ في مبادلة المنتخب الإيفواري الهجوم بعد عشر دقائق من السيطرة التامة لأفيال كوت ديفوار.

ورغم ذلك ، ظل التفوق للمنتخب الإيفواري وأهدر مهاجمه الشاب جيرفينيو /22 عاما/ أكثر من فرصة خطيرة.

وتغاضى الحكم مجددا عن احتساب ضربة جزاء صحيحة لكوت ديفوار في الدقيقة 21 اثر عرقلة اللاعب إبراهيم جنامو للنجم الإيفواري إيمانويل إيبوي.

وأنذر الحكم اللاعب حبيب باموجو من بوركينا فاسو في الدقيقة 26 للخشونة مع دروجبا الذي لعب الضربة الحرة التي شكلت خطورة كبيرة قبل أن يشتتها الدفاع.

وباغت إيبوي المنتخب البوركيني بتسديدة قوية من حدود منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 29 ولكنها مرت بجوار القائم على يمين الحارس البوركيني داوودا دياكيتي.

ولم يتغير الأداء على مدار الدقائق التالية، حيث ظل المنتخب الإيفواري الأكثر استحواذا على الكرة ، والأكثر هجوما ، ولكن دون هز الشباك.

ووضحت الثقة الزائدة على لاعبي المنتخب الإيفواري مما أعطى المنتخب البوركيني الفرصة للصمود والتصدي لكل المحاولات الإيفوارية.

وشهدت الدقيقة 43 أخطر فرصة للمنتخب الإيفواري اثر كرة طولية هيأها دروجبا بلمسة سحرية لزميله بكاري كونيه في مواجهة المرمى ، فسددها الأخير باتجاه المرمى لكن الحارس تصدى لها ببراعة وبرد فعل سريع رائع.

ولم تسفر الدقائق المتبقية من الوقت الأصلي والوقت بدل الضائع لهذا الشوط عن جديد لينتهي نصف المباراة الاول بالتعادل ، السلبي على عكس المتوقع.

وظل الأداء كما هو عليه مع بداية الشوط الثاني حيث واصل المنتخب الإيفواري إهدار الفرص.

ولكن المنتخب البوركيني اكتسب الثقة بمرور الوقت وبدأ لاعبوه في البحث عن فرص حقيقية أمام المرمى الإيفواري بينما ساد الارتباك لاعبي كوت ديفوار خشية تعرضهم لمفاجأة جديدة بعد مفاجأة مالي أمام أنجولا أمس الاثنين ومفاجأة مالاوي أمام الجزائر اليوم.

ولعب عبد القادر كيتا بدلا من بكاري كونيه غير الموفق في الدقيقة 69 على أمل تجديد دماء الفريق وتنشيط الهجوم ،بحثا عن هدف التقدم.

وتوترت أعصاب لاعبي كوت ديفوار بمرور الوقت ، ونال يايا توريه إنذارا في الدقيقة 71 للخشونة.

 ورغم التغييرات التي أجراها مدربا الفريقين ، لم تسفر الدقائق الباقية من عمر اللقاء عن أهداف ، حيث ظل المنتخب الإيفواري على هجومه غير المجدي وحرص المنتخب البوركيني على إضاعة الوقت وتجميد اللعب بكل الوسائل لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي.

----------


## العالي عالي

*رفيق صايفي يتشبث بطوق النجاة في مباراة مالي


* *




صرح قائد  وكابتن منتخب الجزائر رفيق صايفي بعد مباراة مالاوي  بأنه رغم خيبة الأمل الشديدة للاعبين لكن يجب النظر للأمام مادام هناك إمكانية  للتأهل عن المجموعة بوجود مباراتين بـ6 نقاط.


وقال صايفي في تصريحات عاجلة: "في مباراة اليوم لم نأدي الأداء  المطلوب ولم نكن نستحق النصر".


ولكنه أضاف: "علينا أن نتمسك كمجموعة  قبل مواجهة مالي للفوز بها، وإلا فلنقل وداعاً للبطولة من الآن".


*

----------


## Ctrl

النصر لنا اليوم , إن شاء الله  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

*كامويندو: مالاوي تضع ربع النهائي هدفاً لها*
*
صرح لاعب وسط فريق مالاوي جوزيبي كامويندو عن  الثقة والارتياح الذي شعر به أعضاء الفريق بعد تحقيق الانتصار على منتخب الجزائر بنتيجة 3-0 

وأكد كامويندو صاحب أحد الأهداف  الثلاثة أن فريق مالاوي لن يقف عند هذا  الحد.

فقد قال في تصريحات متفائلة: "لقد أمسكنا  بزمام المباراة ولدينا فرصة هائلة الآن ويجب أن لا تضيع من بين أيدينا بطاقة الترشح  للدور ربع النهائي".

أما المدير الفني فيري كيينا فري فقال: " أنا مرتاح لما أظهره الفريق اليوم ونجاح  مخططاتنا في تلك المباراة".

وقد أصبح المنتخب المالاوي هو صاحب الصدارة بالمجموعة الأولي برصيد 3 نقاط وسيواجه  فريق البلد المضيف أنجولا في المباراة  القادمة.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*عناوين الصحف الجزائرية بعد الهزيمة المستحقة* 
*
هزيمة مالاوي تعيد الذكريات السوداء

صدمة في الشارع  الجزائري وانتقادات شديدة لسعدان  واللاعبين

-------------------------------------
هزيمة تطرح  الكثير من التساؤلات

انهيار بدني وغياب تام للروح القتالية وتشكيلة  أساسية على " المقاس  "

----------------------------------------------------
مجيد  بوغرة : " سنثأر ضد مالي " 

يزيد  منصوري : " سنجتمع لدراسة موقع الخلل  "

---------------------------------------------------
الصحافة  والمواقع العالمية تتحدث عن خسارة " الخضر "

مالاوي  تحقق أكبر مفاجأة في كأس إفريقيا

إهانة  .. مهزلة .. سقوط .. وتصفية حسابات  مصرية

----------------------------------------------------------------
برمجة  مباراة " الخضر " ظهرا تثير الاستياء

سعدان  طلب التأجيل إلى السابعة والكاف رفضت بسبب  التلفزيون


وزير الشباب والرياضة يجد الأعذار لأشبال سعدان*

----------


## العالي عالي

*دروجبا: يجب أن ندعم توجو في قرار إنسحابها* 
*
صرح قائد منتخب كوت ديفوار ديدي دروجبا عن  قضية إنسحاب توجو من كأس الأمم الأفريقية بعد التعرض  لحادث إرهابي مسلح وقد أعرب عن دعمه للقرار المتخذ من قبل رفاق اديبايور.

وقد أكد دروجبا قائلاً: "أحداث الجمعة الماضية أثرت في معنوياتنا  كفريق الكوت ديفوار فقد كان موقف صعب بالنسبة لهم ويجب  أن علينا أن نتضامن وندعمهم في أي قرار اتخذوه".

وأضاف: " لقد قمت بالتحدث مع اديبايور..بالتأكيد  شيء محزن أن يغادروا بطولة تضم أفضل اللاعبين الأفريقيين على مستوي العالم لكن هذه  هي الحياة".*

----------


## Ctrl

*منتخب مصر مطالب بإعادة البسمة لجمهوره حينما يلاقي نيجيريا بأمم إفريقيا*
 


تفتتح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقامة حاليا بانجولا مساء الثلاثاء حينما يلتقي منتخب مصر الوطني حامل اللقب ونظيره النيجيري في نهائي مبكر سيقام علي ملعب مدينة بنجويلا ويعقبه لقاء موزمبيق وبنين في نفس المجموعة.

ويدخل منتخب مصر حاملا مطالب الشعب المصر وجماهير الكرة في عودة البسمة إلي الوجوه بعد الألم الذي تسبب فيه الخروج من تصفيات المونديال بعد فترة ليست بالقصيرة تحمل خلالها هذا الجمهور مشقة الحزن.

*قمة ملتهبة بين مصر ونيجيريا*

ويعتبر الكثير من خبراء كرة القدم الإفريقية بل والعالمية مباراة مصر ونيجيريا في الدور الأول بمثابة نهائي مبكر لما لهما من اسم وسمعة وتاريخ داخل وخارج القارة السمراء، حيث أوقعتهما القرعة في مواجهة ستكون هي الأولي من نوعها في تلك النسخة.

ويتفوق المنتخب المصري علي سائر منتخبات إفريقيا في عدد مرات الفوز بلقب مونديال إفريقيا، حيث حصل الفراعنة هذه الكأس ست مرات منها مرتين متتاليتين في آخر نسختين أقيما، لذا سيكون الفوز بهذا اللقب أيضا بمثابة انجاز آخر لن يستطع أي منتخب الوصول إليه بسهولة.

وسيدافع حسن شحاتة وأبناءه عن سمعتهم من خلال المحفل الإفريقي بعد توديع المونديال، والمتابع لمسيرة المنتخب المصري علي مدي السنوات العشر الماضية سيري انه سريعا ما يتجاوز أي إخفاق ويعود بلقب قاري مثلما حدث في 1998 وآخر نسختين.

ويدرك شحاتة إن الجميع يتوق للظفر بالفوز علي حامل اللقب وبدء المشوار من علي كتفيه، لذا سيدفع بقوته الضاربة منذ البداية من اجل عدم إعطاء الفرصة لحدوث مفاجآت قد تبعثر الأوراق مبكرا.

ويعول المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر علي الثنائي محمد زيدان وعماد متعب، حيث سيعاني الخط الأمامي من عدم وجود صانع الألعاب محمد ابوتريكة الغائب للإصابة، بالإضافة لعمرو زكي واحمد حسام ومحمد بركات.

لكن مازال العديد من الأوراق الرابحة متواجدة وتسعي بقوة للعودة للمستوي المعروف عنها مثل حسني عبدربه والحارس عصام الحضري والوجه الجديد محمد ناجي "جدو" وشيكابالا، إلي جانب القائد احمد حسن ولاعب الوسط احمد فتحي.

أما نيجيريا فعادت إلي تمثيل إفريقيا مجددا في المونديال القادم، لذا سيسعى نجوم منتخب النسور الخضراء لاستغلال الدفعة المعنوية الهائلة التي منحتها إياهم بطاقة الصعود والسفر إلي جنوب إفريقيا.

وتزخر الصفوف النيجيرية بالعديد من الأسماء الرنانة في سماء الكرة الأوروبية منهم المخضرم نوانكو كانو وجوزيف يوبو وجون اوبي ميكائيل وتايي تايو وغيرهم من أصحاب الخبرات العالمية.

وينحاز التاريخ في صف النسور، حيث فازت 5 مرات مقابل خسارتين و6 تعادلات.

*موزمبيق وبنين*

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، تلتقي موزمبيق مع بنين في أول مواجهة بين المنتخبين في تاريخهما.

وتأمل موزمبيق في تفجير المفاجأة على غرار ما فعلته أمام تونس في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات عندما تغلبت عليها 1-0 وحرمتها من التأهل الى نهائيات المونديال مسدية خدمة كبيرة لنيجيريا التي حجزت بطاقة المجموعة.

وتشارك موزمبيق في النهائيات للمرة الرابعة وهي تمني النفس بتحقيق فوزها الأول في العرس القاري بعدما خسرت 8 مباريات وتعادلت في واحدة.

ولن تختلف الأمور بالنسبة إلى بنين التي تشارك بدورها في النهائيات للمرة الثالثة لكنها خسرت مبارياتها الست السابقة، ويقودها في هذه التظاهرة الأفريقية المدرب الفرنسي ميشال دوسوييه.

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*كل التوفيق لمصر مع نيجيريا وان شاء الله الفوز لكي تعيدة البسمة للمصريين والعرب جميعاً 
*[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

> [align=center]*كل التوفيق لمصر مع نيجيريا وان شاء الله الفوز لكي تعيدة البسمة للمصريين والعرب جميعاً 
> *[/align]


الله يكرمك ياارب , وان شاء الفوز حليفنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله مستوى المنتخب الجزائري بمبارته امبارح مخيب لامل انا شخصيا انصدمت بادائه مش مستوى منتخب اتأهل لكأس العالم بدي جواب منطقي يلي صار امبارح

----------


## شمعة الظلام

شكرا عالموضوع

----------


## شمعة الظلام

إلي صار المبارح صح ماكان في الحسبان 
ولكن إنشاء الله المرة المقبلة راح يكون الإنتصار ونشرفو العرب والأمة الإسلامية في كأس العالم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> إلي صار المبارح صح ماكان في الحسبان 
> ولكن إنشاء الله المرة المقبلة راح يكون الإنتصار ونشرفو العرب والأمة الإسلامية في كأس العالم


ان شاء الله يا ستي الله يسمع منك

 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## العالي عالي

*فوز تاريخي للفراعنة على نسور نيجيريا في بداية رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب الأفريقي
*


*استهل المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه بنجاح فائق بفوز ثمين 3/1 على نظيره النيجيري اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

ونجح المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) في تحويل تخلفه بهدف أمام نسور نيجيريا إلى فوز غال 3/1 ليقطع الفريق شوطا كبيرا نحو التأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في البطولة ، حيث يواجه الفريق اختبارين أكثر سهولة ، من الناحية النظرية على الأقل ، في مباراتيه التاليتين بالمجموعة أمام منتخبي موزمبيق وبنين.

ونال المنتخب المصري ، الفائز باللقب في البطولتين الماضيتين ، عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا ، دفعة معنويةهائلة بهذا الفوز التاريخي على نسور نيجيريا ، خاصة وأن المنتخب النيجيري من الفرق المرشحة بقوة للمنافسة على اللقب في البطولة الحالية ، كما أنه أحد المنتخبات التي ستمثل القارة السمراء في كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

يذكر أن هذا الفوز هو الأول لأحفاد الفراعنة على نسور نيجيريا في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية منذ 47 عاما ، وبالتحديد منذ بطولة عام 1963 .

وأثبت المنتخب المصري أنه يضم بين صفوفه أفضل أجيال كرة القدم المصرية وأنه قادر على الفوز باللقب الأفريقي.

تقدم المنتخب النيجيري بهدف سجله تشينيدو أوباسي في الدقيقة 12 ، ثم تعادل عماد متعب للمصريين في الدقيقة 34 قبل أن يحرز أحمد حسن قائد الفريق واللاعب البديل محمد ناجي جدو الهدفين الثاني والثالث للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقتين 54 و88 على الترتيب.

وقدم المنتخبان عرضا قويا في هذه المباراة ، وكان المنتخب النيجيري هو الأفضل نسبيا في الشوط الأول ، في حين فرض الفراعنة سيطرتهم التامة على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الثاني.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شباب تونس وآمال البنزرتي يواجهون طموحات زامبيا في "أنجولا 2010"

**
يسعى المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم إلى تحقيق نتيجة طيبة في بداية مسيرته ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 المقامة حاليا في أنجولا عندما يلتقي نظيره الزامبي غدا الأربعاء على استاد "آلتون دا شيلا" بمدينة لوبانجو ، في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

يتمنى المنتخب التونسي في أن تكون بدايته بالبطولة الحالية مشابهة لبدايته في البطولة التي استضافتها مصر عام 2006 عندما تغلب على نظيره الزامبي 4/1 في أولى مبارياته بالبطولة.

واختلف مستوى الفريقين ،التونسي والزامبي ، على مدار السنوات الأربع الماضية ، فقد تراجع أداء المنتخب التونسي ولم يعد على نفس المستوى الذي ظهر عليه في البطولتين السابقتين ، 2006 في مصر و2008 بغانا.

وفي المقابل ، تحسن مستوى المنتخب الزامبي عما كان عليه قبل أربع سنوات فلم يعد بنفس المستوى المتواضع الذي ظهر عليه في البطولة الماضية عام 2008 والتي خرج فيها من الدور الأول.

جاء فشل الفريق التونسي في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ليطيح بعدد من نجومه الكبار ، وكذلك عدد من محترفيه في أوروبا حيث بدأ المدرب الوطني فوزي البنزرتي ، الذي تولى قيادة الفريق عقب انتهاء التصفيات ، في بناء فريق جديد يعتمد على عددمن اللاعبين الشباب وبعض الاعبين الذين لا يمتلكون أي خبرة دولية.

ظهرت آثار ذلك خلال المباراة التي خسرها الفريق أمام جامبيا 1/2 في آخر مبارياته الودية استعدادا للبطولة الحالية.

أما المنتخب الزامبي ، فقد أنهى استعداداته للبطولة بفوز رائع على منتخب كوريا الجنوبية 4/2 ليرفع بذلك روحه المعنوية قبل الدخول في المعترك الكروي.

ولذلك يطمح المنتخب الزامبي ، بقيادة مديره الفني الفرنسي هارف رينار، إلى تقديم بداية جيدة وتحقيق الفوز في مباراة الغد.

أقام المنتخب الزامبي مرحلة استعدادات رائعة للبطولة حيث تجمع معظم لاعبيه لمدة نحو شهر ، كما شارك في إحدى الدورات الودية في جنوب أفريقيا التي يحترف فيها معظم لاعبي الفريق.

ويبدو أن هجوم المنتخب الزامبي هو السلاح الأقوى للفريق في هذه البطولة حيث يعتمد بشكل كبير على اللاعبين كريستوفر (كريس) كاتونجو وجيمش تشامانجا.

أما المنتخب التونسي ، فيعتمد بشكل كبير على خبرة المهاجم ياسين ميكاري المحترف في فرنسا ، وكذلك المدافع كريم حقي.

ويعتمد الفريق في الهجوم على أمين الشرميطي وعصام جمعة أمام الدفاع الزامبي بقيادة جوزيف موسوندا.

يضع الكثيرون من مشجعي تونس الأمل على الشرميطي في التألق خلال هذه البطولة كما يسعى اللاعب لهز شباك زامبيا غدا لتكون أكبر دافع له فيما تبقى من البطولة.

وسيكون لخط الوسط في الفريقين دورا كبيرا في حسم نتيجة المباراة ، حيث يمتلك المنتخب الزامبي خط وسط قويا يضم فيليكس كاتونجو ونوا تشيفوتا وإسحق تشانسا ، ويضم وسط المنتخب التونسي يضم اللاعب شوقي بن سعادة نجم الفريق في البطولة الماضية.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* الجزيرة تعلن فجأة بث مباراة مصر ونيجيريا في بطولة أفريقيا على قناة غير مشفرة*
*

فاجأت قناة "الجزيرة" الفضائية الجماهير في مصر والعالم العربي قبل قليل بالإعلان عن بث مباراة مصر ونيجيريا في بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا على قناة "الجزيرة الرياضية 2" ، غير المشفرة.

يأتي القرار بعد فشل المفاوضات بين القناة القطرية والتليفزيون المصري على حقوق البث.

وحمل شريط الأخبار أسفل شاشة "الجزيرة" تأكيدا على بث المباراة على القناة المفتوحة ، إلى جانب القناتين المشفرتين "9 بلاس" و"10 بلاس"، اللتين تم الإعلان سابقا عن بث مباريات البطولة من خلالهما بعد استحواذ الجزيرة على قنوات راديو وتليفزيون العرب "إيه أر تي" الرياضية في تشرين ثان/ نوفمبر الماضي.

وقالت "الجزيرة" في بيان وصل وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) إنها "تأكيدا لمصداقيتها ، وبعد موافقة الجهة المالكة لحقوق كأس أمم إفريقيا بأنجولا 2010" ، تعلن عن بث مباراة "مصر ونيجيريا" ومباراة "تونس وزامبيا" على "الجزيرة الرياضية 2 " ، المفتوحة على القمر الصناعي نايل سات.

وجرى الترويج بشكل واسع طيلة اليومين السابقين لترددات العديد من القنوات المفتوحة على أقمار صناعية أوربية وإفريقية وأسيوية تبث المباراة إلا أن نسبة المشتركين في "الجزيرة الرياضية" زاد بشكل كبير قبل بدء البطولة أمس الأول الأحد.

وشهدت الأيام الأخيرة سجالا واتهامات متبادلة بين "الجزيرة" والتليفزيون المصري حول حقوق البث التي قال الجانب المصري إن الجزيرة غالت في قيمتها كثيرا ، بينما أكدت القناة القطرية أنها قدمت عرضين للمصريين ، لكنهم اعتذروا عنهما.

ويأتي الإعلان عن عرض المباراة على قناة غير مشفرة قبل ساعتين فقط من انطلاق المباراة.*

----------


## Ctrl

مبروك علينااااااااااااااااااا  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك للمصريين هذا الفوز وعقبال الفوز لتونس الخضراء وتحسن مستوى الجزائر

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## Ctrl

شاكرين يا أخي , وعقبال تونس ان شاء الله

----------


## منيرة الظلام

عقبال الفوز لتونس وانشاء الله االفوز للجزائر
ملاحظة
للي مش عاجبو لعب الجزائر في المبارات الاخيرة يخبط راسو على الحيط
احنا عايزين الي واسينا مش الي يزيد همومنا
احنا اتعبنا باش اتاهلنا لذالك احناقادرين نفوز 
انشاء الله

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*روراوة : اتركوا سعدان يعمل في هدوء*[/align]

[align=center]*دعا رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم ، محمد رورواة ، إلى حماية المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري رابح سعدان من الانتقادات الشرسة التي طالته بعد هزيمة الفريق صفر/3 أمام مالاوي أمس الاثنين في بطولة الامم الافريقية "أنجولا 2010".

وصرح روراوة للإذاعة الجزائرية اليوم الثلاثاء بأن الهزيمة ليست نهاية العالم لأن الفريق "لا يمكنه الفوز بكل المباريات" ، موجها كلامه لمنتقدي اللاعبين والمدير الفني.

وقال "لا تشترطوا علينا الفوز في كل المباريات واتركوا سعدان يعمل في هدوء. لقد نسيتم أننا لم نتأهل إلى كأس أفريقيا مرتين متتاليتين وكأس العالم منذ 24 عاما.. بالأمس كنا نلقى المدح والتكريم من الجميع واليوم اخرجوا سكاكينهم ليذبحونا بمجرد خسارة مباراة واحدة. ادعوا كل وسائل الإعلام ومحبي المنتخب للوقوف بجانب اللاعبين والمدير الفني لأنهم بحاجة إلى دعم معنوي. أما المشوشين فأقول لهم: التزموا الصمت إن لم تستطيعوا مد يد العون".

وأرجع روراوة خسارة الجزائر أمام مالاوي إلى مجموعة من العوامل ، بينها "إقامة المباراة في توقيت الزوال الذي وصلت فيه الحرارة إلى 32 درجة ونسبة الرطوبة إلى 70 بالمئة وغياب الحارس لوناس قواوي والمدافع عنتر يحيى ولاعب الوسط مراد مغني للإصابة وعدم استعادة رفيق صايفي لمستواه المعهود ، وكذلك سوء أرضية الملعب".

ونفى رورواة وجود أي خلاف بين اللاعبين ، مشيرا إلى أنهم تحدثوا فيما بينهم مباشرة بعد المباراة و"جددوا تضامنهم وعزمهم على التحدي في المباراتين المتبقيتين أمام مالي وأنجولا".*    [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*موزمبيق تستيعد توازنها وتنتزع تعادلا ثمينا من بنين في كأس أفريقيا


انتزع المنتخب الموزمبيقي تعادلا ثمينا 2/2 مع منتخب بنين اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

قدم الفريقان عرضا حماسيا على مدار شوطي المباراة ، وتقدم منتخب بنين بهدفين سجلهما رزاق أموتويسي في الدقيقة 15 من ضربة جزاء والموزمبيقي داريو كان في مرمى فريقه ، عن طريق الخطأ ،في الدقيقة 21 .

وتعادل منتخب موزمبيق بهدفين سجلهما ألميرو لوبو وكارلوس فومو جونسالفيس في الدقيقتين 29 و55 .

واقتسم الفريقان المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة لكل منهما، بفارق نقطتين خلف المنتخب المصري الذي تغلب على نظيره النيجيري 3/1 في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة في وقت سابق اليوم.

ويعد التعادل في هذه المباراة نتيجة طيبة للمنتخب النيجيري ، بعد هزيمته أمام أحفاد الفراعنة.

وتألق منتخب بنين في بداية المباراة ولم يجد حارس المرمى الموزمبيقي رافاييل بدا من إيقاف إحدى هجمات الفريق البنيني سوى إعاقة المهاجم رزاق أوموتويسي ، مهاجم ميتز ، ليحتسبها الحكم ضربة جزاء ويسددها أوموتويسي محرزا هدف التقدم.

وفي الدقيقة 21 ، حاول داريو كان تشتيت إحدى الكرات من هجمة لمنتخب بنين ولكنه بدلا من ذلك حولها إلى داخل مرمى فريقه ، عن طريق الخطأ ، لتكون المرة الأولى التي يتقدم فيها منتخب بنين بهدفين في تاريخ مشاركاته بنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

واستغل اللاعب الموزمبيقي لوبو فشل حارس مرمى بنين في التعامل مع الكرة اثر إحدى الضربات الركنية ليسجل هدف موزمبيق الأول ، ثم لعب الحارس البنيني يوان ديودونو دورا أيضا في الهدف الثاني لمنتخب موزمبيق والذي أحرزه فومو.
* *

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أمادو يعترف بصعوبة موقف فريقه بعد الهزيمة أمام المنتخب المصري

المدرب شايبو أمادو المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب النيجيري لكرة القدم بأن فريقه يواجه مهمة صعبة للغاية وعقبة كبيرة في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بعد هزيمته 1/3 أمام نظيره المصري ، حامل اللقب في مباراتهما اليوم الثلاثاء في مستهل مسيرة الفريقين في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

تقدم المنتخب النيجيري بهدف قبل أن يحول منافسه المصري النتيجة لصالحه بثلاثة أهداف رائعة استهل بها رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي الذي أحرزه في البطولتين الماضيتين ، عامي 2006 على أرضه و2008 في غانا.

وقال أمادو إن المباراة كانت في غاية الصعوبة منذ البداية ، مضيفا "كانت مباراة لابد أن يفوز بها أحد الفريقين. حاولنا تحقيق الفوز ، وانا على ثقة من أن المنتخب المصري فعل نفس الشيء.. ارتكبنا بعض الأخطاء الخططية وتلقينا العقاب عليها".

وأوضح انه لم يكن قلقا من استقبال شباكه للهدف الثالث. وأوضح "لم يكن ذلك مهما لأننا ضغطنا هجوميا لتسجيل هدف التعادل ، فاندفع الجميع في الهجوم".

واثنى المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري على المنتخب المصري مشيرا إلى أنه فريق يمتلك إمكانيات عالية ، وقال "كانت مباراة طيبة ، حيث شاهد المشجعون أداء راقيا.. لم نخسر كل شيء.. كان مجرد درس... يجب أن نستعيد نظامنا في المباراتين الباقيتين ومن ثم نستطيع التأهل لدور الثمانية إذا فزنا بهما".

وأوضح أمادو أن الهزيمة أربكت حسابات الفريق ، لكنه لايزال قادرا على الفوز في المباراتين المقبلتين ، والتأهل لدور الثمانية.

كما وجه أمادو التهنئة للمنتخب المصري على العرض الجيد والفوز في المباراة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحمد حسن يهدي جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة للمنتخب المصري

أهدى أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم جائزة أفضل لاعب في مباراة فريقه أمام المنتخب النيجيري اليوم الثلاثاء في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا إلى جميع أعضاء الفريق من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.

قاد حسن المنتخب المصري للفوز الثمين 3/1 على نظيره النيجيري في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة ، حيث قدم أداء راقيا على مدار شوطي اللقاء وسجل الهدف الثاني للفريق.

كانت مباراة نيجيريا اليوم هي المباراة الدولية رقم 167 له في صفوف المنتخب المصري.

وأكد حسن أن الفريق بأكمله ساهم في فوزه بهذه الجائزة ، ولذلك فإن الجائزة تمثل تتويجا للفريق بأكمله.

وأوضح حسن أن المنتخب النيجيري فريق كبير ومحترم وأنه يضم العديد من النجوم المحترفين في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية ولكن المنتخب المصري نجح في تحقيق الفوز عليه دون عناء كبير لتكون دفعة رائعة للفريق قبل خوض مباراتيه التاليتين.

وأضاف أن الفوز والأداء القوي في مباراة اليوم أعاد للفريق ذكريات البطولة الماضية عام 2008 بغانا والتي حافظ فيها الفريق على لقبه الأفريقي بعدما قدم عروضا قوية في مختلف المباريات التي خاضها منذ بداية البطولة وحتى المباراة النهائية.

ويشارك أحمد حسن في البطولة الأفريقية للمرة الثامنة حيث يتساوى في ذلك مع الكاميروني ريجبور سونج الذي يشارك في البطولة الحالية أيضا ليكونا بين أكثر اللاعبين مشاركة في تاريخ بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

ويتفوق حسن على سونج في أن قائد المنتخب المصري سبق له الفوز باللقب مع الفريق ثلاث مرات أعوام 1998 و2006 و2008 ، مقابل لقبين لسونج في عامي 2000 و2002 .*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شوقي غريب : لم نغير طريقة اللعب وحققنا فوزا تاريخيا على نيجيريا*
*
أ*كد شوقي غريب ، المدرب العام للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم ، أن الطاقم الفني للفريق لم يلجأ إلى تغيير خطة لعبه في المباراة التي خاضها اليوم الثلاثاء أمام نظيره النيجيري في مستهل رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

ونجح المنتخب المصري في تحويل تخلفه بهدف إلى فوز ثمين 3/1 في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

وأكد غريب في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب المباراة أن الطاقم الفني للفريق "لا يلجأ أبدا إلى تغيير طريقة لعبه" ، مشيرا إلى أنه اعتاد على تطبيق خطة اللعب 4/4/2 في المباريات الودية لرفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية لدى اللاعبين ، بينما يخوض الفريق المباريات الرسمية بطريقة اللعب 3/5/2 التي يغلب عليها الطابع الخططي.

وأوضح غريب أن الفريق حقق اليوم فوزا تاريخيا على المنتخب النيجيري القوي الذي يضم العديد من النجوم الكبار المحترفين بالأندية الأوروبية.

وأضاف أن المباراة كانت صعبة للغاية في بدايتها ووقع المنتخب المصري في بعض الأخطاء "ولكنهم تداركوها بمرور الوقت ونجحوا في تحقيق التعادل ثم الفوز الثمين".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*يوبو: كنا ندرك صعوبة المباراة أمام المنتخب المصري

اعترف اللاعب جوزيف يوبو ، قائد المنتخب النيجيري لكرة القدم ، بأن فريقه كان يدرك صعوبة المباراة التي خاضها أمام نظيره المصري اليوم الثلاثاء في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا والتي مني فيها بالهزيمة 1/3 بالمجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

تقدم المنتخب النيجيري بهدف قبل أن يحول منافسه المصري النتيجة لصالحه بثلاثة أهداف رائعة استهل بها رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي الذي أحرزه في البطولتين الماضيتين عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا.

وقال يوبو "بدأنا المباراة بشكل جيد وتقدمنا بهدف ولكنهم تفوقوا علينا لاحقا".

وأضاف "سجلوا (المنتخب المصري) هدفا مبكرا في الشوط الثاني.. بدد هذا الهدف استقرار فريقنا ، وبعدها حاولنا العودة لأجواء اللقاء. كان بإمكاننا تحقيق الفوز لو خضنا الشوط الثاني بنفس مستوانا في الشوط الأول".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*جدو: سعيد بتسجيل أول هدف رسمي في شباك النسور

أكد محمد ناجي (جدو) مهاجم المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم ، وصاحب الهدف الثالث في مرمى نيجيريا أمس الثلاثاء أنه يشعر بالسعادة الطاغية للهدف الذي سجله في مرمى المنتخب النيجيري.

وساهم جدو بعد نزوله وسط الشوط الثاني من المباراة في تحقيق الفوز على المنتخب النيجيري ، حيث سجل الهدف الثالث (هدف الاطمئنان) للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقة 88 ليفوز أحفاد الفراعنة 3/1 على نسور نيجيريا في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول لكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا.

وأضاف جدو أن الهدف له مكانة خاصة في قلبه لأنه أول هدف رسمي له مع المنتخب المصري ،وتوجه بالشكر للمدير الفني للمنتخب المصري ، حسن شحاتة ، على الثقة التي منحها له في الفترة الأخيرة.

وأوضح جدو أن هذا الهدف "سيساهم بلا شك في رفع روحه المعنوية واكتسابه الثقة بالنفس" ، خاصة وأنه يبذل كل ما بوسعه ليكون عند حسن ظن الجهاز الفني للفريق.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مراد مغني وعنتر يحيى يغيبان عن بقية مباريات الجزائر بكأس الامم الافريقية

تقرر أن يغيب مراد مغني ، لاعب نادي لاتسيو الإيطالي ، وعنتر يحيى مدافع بوخوم الألماني ، عن بقية مباريات المنتخب الجزائري في كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ، بسبب الإصابة.

وذكرت الإذاعة الجزائرية اليوم الأربعاء أن اللاعبين لم يشفيا بعد من الإصابة التي لحقت بهما وحرمتهما من المشاركة في المباراة الأولى التي خسرها الفريق أمام مالاوي صفر/3*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان يشيد بقدرة الفراعنة على اجتياز نسور نيجيريا

**
* تباينت ردود الأفعال في أعقاب الفوز الذي حققه المنتخب المصري على نظيره النيجيري 3/1 أمس الثلاثاء في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم.

وقال النجم المصري محمد زيدان "لم تكن مباراة سهلة ، نيجيريا لديها فريق قوي ، يمتلك مجموعة من اللاعبين الذين يمتازون بالشهرة والخبرة ، تأخرنا بهدف وعدنا بقوة وفزنا بالمباراة ، لم نستسلم وكنا جديرين بالفوز".

وقال شايبو امادو ، المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري ، "لعبنا بشكل جيد وسيطرنا على أجواء المباراة ، خاصة في الشوط الأول ، ولكننا ارتكبنا بعض الأخطاء الساذجة.. ونلنا عقابنا".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاته : الفوز على نيجيريا .. طريقنا للقب الأفريقي

اعترف حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم بأن الفوز على المنتخب النيجيري 3/1 مساء أمس الثلاثاء في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا هو طريق الفراعنة نحو التتويج والفوز باللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.

وأضاف في تصريح له خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده مساء أمس الثلاثاء أن المشوار ما زال طويلا وأن البداية بالفوز على نيجيريا سيكون لها دورا كبيرا في رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبي مصر نحو التتويج باللقب الأفريقي.

 وأوضح شحاته أن صعوبة مباراة نيجيريا كانت تتمثل في حجم المنافس خاصة وأنه يضم في جعبته مجموعة من النجوم المحترفين في أقوى الأندية الأوروبية مما جعل هناك حالة من الرهبة في الدقائق الأولى من المباراة لكن بمرور الوقت اكتسب الفريق الثقة بنفسه ونجح في تحويل تأخره بهدف إلى فوز مستحق.

وأشار إلى أن السبب الرئيسي وراء الفوز بالمباراة هو انخفاض اللياقة البدنية لدى لاعبي نيجيريا وهو ما استغله المنتخب المصري معترفا بأن فريقه لم ينجح في تحويل تأخره بهدف إلى فوز في أي مباراة منذ فترة طويلة وهو ما يدل على أن الثقة كانت موجودة لدى لاعبي الفراعنة لإصرارهم على تحقيق الفوز في أي وقت.

وقال شحاته إن هذا الفوز هو أكبر فوز حققه الفريق على نسور نيجيريا منذ عام 1978 ولذلك فإنه يهدي الفوز لجميع المصريين ويؤكد لهم أن المنتخب المصري سيعود إلى القاهرة بالكأس الأفريقية.

واختتم شحاته تصريحاته بأن كرة القدم الأفريقية في تطور مستمر وملحوظ ومن ثم فإنه لا يجوز الاستهانة بمنتخبي موزمبيق وبنين.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نويج : خضنا المباراة أمام بنين مثل ثور يطارد راية حمراء


* أكد المدرب الهولندي مارت نويج ،المدير الفني لمنتخب موزمبيق لكرة القدم ، أن بداية مباراة الفريق مع منتخب بنين مساء أمس في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين والمقامة حاليا في أنجولا كانت "كارثية" لكن فريقه تدارك الموقف وحقق التعادل الثمين.

ونجح المنتخب الموزمبيقي في تحويل تخلفه بهدفين نظيفين إلى تعادل ثمين 2/2 في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

وقال نويج "كانت أول 20 دقيقة (في المباارة) كارثية بالنسبة لنا.. خضنا المباراة كثور يطارد راية حمراء بعد فترة الإعداد الجيدة لهذه البطولة. ولكننا عدنا إلى أجواء المباراة في الشوط الثاني وقدمنا مباراة رائعة".

ونقل موقع الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) عن اللاعب مانويل بوكاني قائد المنتخب الموزمبيقي قوله "ارتكبنا بعض الأخطاء السخيفة واستقبلت شباكنا هدفين ، ولكننا عدنا بقوة وتعادلنا. كنا نريد حصد النقاط الثلاث من هذه المباراة ولكننا حققنا التعادل ، وهي نتيجة ليست سيئة. ننتظر مباراتين تتسمان بالصعوبة ، وسنبذل قصارى جهدنا لتحقيق النتائج المنشودة".

وقال الفرنسي ميشيل دوساييه ، المدير الفني لمنتخب بنين ، "يجب أن أتقبل هذه النتيجة حتى وإن فقدنا التقدم 2/صفر.. لمن ننجح في الدفاع عن تقدمنا (بهدفين) وعلينا الآن أن نركز في المباراة المقبلة أمام نيجيريا".

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*صحيفة أسبانية: المنتخب المصري الفريق الأفضل تكتيكيا في أفريقيا


 خصصت صحيفة "ماركا"، أوسع الصحف الرياضية انتشارا في أسبانيا ، اليوم تحقيقا مطولا للإشادة بالمنتخب المصري الذي بدأ بقوة رحلة صعبة للدفاع عن لقبين أفريقيين متتاليين ، بالفوز على نيجيريا أمس 3/1 في أولى مبارياته ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية في أنجولا.

وخصت الصحيفة الشهيرة قائد الفريق ونجم وسطه المخضرم أحمد حسن بثناء خاص ، في مقال تحت عنوان "المخضرم حسن.. روح ماكينة لا يصيبها العطب"، مبرزة الأهمية الكبرى التي يحظى بها اللاعب في خطط مدير فني لا ينظر إلى الأسماء بقدر ما ينظر إلى جماعية الأداء ، هو الوطني حسن شحاته.

وأبدى المقال استغرابه في البداية لتناسي بعض وسائل الإعلام (اعترف بأن ماركا كانت إحداها)، قوة المنتخب المصري بعد خروجه من تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا وفي ظل غياب العديد من نجوم الفريق عن الكتيبة المسافرة إلى أنجولا.

ويقول المقال "هل ظننا أنهم ملوا الفوز؟ أما أنهم يعتمدون على مهارات فردية ستغيب هذه المرة؟ إنهم الفريق الأفضل تكتيكيا في أفريقيا.. لكن ربما هذه المرة لا: وهم ينتظرون للرد في الملعب عبر تحطيم أحد المرشحين للقب. قبل عامين فعلوها على حساب الكاميرون وأمس على حساب نيجيريا فريق جون أوبي ميكيل".

ونوهت الصحيفة إلى أن شحاته من طراز المدربين الذين يعتمدون على التنظيم التكتيكي أو ما تطلق عليه "التحريك الجماعي للقطع ، فهو فريق يهاجم بشكل منظم بعيد مثلا عن الفوضى التكتيكية لفريق جذاب مثل كوت ديفوار".

وقالت "نعشق (محمد) أبو تريكة لأنه لاعب كبير ، لكنه ليس حل اللغز وراء كل هذه النجاحات. ربما يمثل نسبة من ذلك النجاح ، قطعة من القطع. وبدون صانع الألعاب الأساسي ، عهد المدير الفني بمهمة اللاعب الحر إلى أحمد حسن"، معتبرة الأخير "أحد أفضل لاعبي العالم في العقد الأخير".

وبدأت الصحيفة في كيل المديح لقائد أحفاد الفراعنة ، معتبرة أنه قدم في تمريرة الهدف الأول لزميله عماد متعب مثالا رائعا على الرؤية الثاقبة للملعب ، في بطولة تندر فيها تلك الكرات.

وأشارت إلى أنه سجل الهدف الثاني بقدر كبير من التوفيق بعد أن اصطدمت كرته بمدافع نيجيري وهي في طريقها إلى المرمى ، إلا أنها اعتبرت الهدف تتويجا للاعب ظل هو المتحكم في إيقاع اللقاء طوال 90 دقيقة ، ويكفي سباق السرعة الذي قام به في الوقت بدل الضائع وهو في الرابعة والثلاثين من العمر لشن هجمة كادت تسفر عن هدف رابع.

وقالت الصحيفة "إنه دليل جديد على التزامه المطلق ، وتضحيته التي تضاف إلى موهبة لا يشوبها غبار. وفي منتخب كالماكينة ، يمثل خياله وسيلة لإكساب علامة خاصة للمنتج النهائي".

وأضافت "لا يسقطن أحد المنتخب المصري من حساباته طالما يلعب له أحمد حسن ، ولا يفعلن أحدهم ذلك طالما يدرب الفريق حسن شحاته".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب المنتخب النيجيري غير مكترث بشائعات الإطاحة به قبل كأس العالم

قاد المدرب شايبو امودو المنتخب النيجيري نحو التأهل إلى كأس العالم 2002، بيد أنه استبدل باديجبويجا اونيجبندي قبيل انطلاق النهائيات التي أقيمت في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان.

ونجح امودو مجددا في قيادة نسور نيجيري إلى النهائيات العالمية 2010 التي تقام في جنوب أفريقيا ، ولكنه يواجه مجددا اعتراضات بسبب عدم امتثاله للنموذج العالمي لكرة القدم ، وبدأت المطالبة باستبداله بآخر أجنبي.

 وتزايدت الضغوط على امودو /51 عاما/ عقب هزيمة الفريق النيجيري 1/3 أمام نظيره المصري أمس الثلاثاء في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا.

واعترف امودو ، الذي يجمعه مزيج من الحب والكره بالاتحاد النيجيري لكرة القدم ، مما أدى إلى توليه تدريب المنتخب الوطني ثلاث مرات بدأت أولها عام 1994 ، بأن فريقه ارتكب أخطاء في مواجهة أحفاد الفراعنة.

وقال امودو "تنازلنا عن الكرة بثمن بخس ، كنا نمتلك زمام المباراة ، وعندما تكون المباراة بين يديك ، عليك ان تستغل ذلك بتسجيل الأهداف ، وهذه ما لم نفعله في الشوط الأول".

وأضاف "كان علينا حسم المباراة في الشوط الأول ، هذه كانت خطتنا ، ولكننا لم نفعل، وسمحنا لمصر بالعودة إلى مجريات اللعب ، إنه فريق كفء".

وأوضح امودو أنه رغم ذلك يبدو ان لاعبيه لم يقدروا الفريق المصري في هذا المباراة حق قدره ، "لقد ارتكبنا بعض الأخطاء ، ونلنا العقاب".

وأكد امودو أنه سيركز الآن على استعدادات الفريق للمباراتين المقبلتين حيث "سينال اللاعبون قسطا من الراحة ، ولكن علي أن أكون قاسيا وأن أحاول أن أرفع من معنوياتهم لانه يتعين علينا الفوز في المباراتين المقبلتين ، هذا ما سنقوم خلال في اليومين المقبلين".

  وأشار المدرب إلى أنه غير مكترث بالانتقادات التي وجهت له في نيجيريا أو ما إذا كان سيقود الفريق خلال نهائيات كأس العالم من عدمه.

وقال المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري "بالنسبة لي ، هي لعبة مختلفة ، إنهم لن يتوقفوا عن الانتقادات ، إنها جزء من المنصب ، ولقد اعتدت عليها".

واعترف امودو بوجو ضغوط قائلا "بالطبع هناك ضغوط ، ولكن يمكنني التعامل مع هذه الضغوط".

وألمح امودو إلى أنه لا يرغب في التكهن بالمكانة التي يجب أن تصل لها نيجيريا في كأس الأمم الأفريقية "أنجولا 2010" من أجل الحفاظ على منصبه قبل كأس العالم.

وأوضح "ليس المهم أن أبقى ، أو أرحل ، هذا لا يشغلني ، ما يهمني الآن هو كيفية التعامل مع هذه البطولة ، هذه هي الاولوية حاليا".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*فوزي الشاوشي يتعهد بعودة "محاربي الصحراء"

ذهب المنتخب الجزائري إلى بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم "أنجولا 2010" ، كأحد المرشحين للفوز باللقب ، ولكن "محاربي الصحراء" لم يكونوا على مستوى التوقعات في مباراتهم الأولى بالبطولة وسقطوا أمام مالاوي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.

بيد أن حارس المرمى فوزي شاوشي واثق من قدرة فريقه على استعادة توازنه سريعا.

فقد قال شاوشي لصحيفة "الهداف" الجزائرية: "لا أعتقد أن أي شخص كان يتوقع تعرضنا لهذه الهزيمة الثقيلة.. الهزيمة جاءت كصدمة لنا.. للجميع".

وأضاف "أعلم أننا أرتكبنا الكثير من الأخطاء ، لقد عشنا يوما عصيبا ولم نتمكن من الوصول لأهدافنا ، حراراة الجو سببت لنا متاعب ، ولكن من غير العدل أن نقول اننا خسرنا بسبب الحرارة".

وأوضح "أتحمل مسئولية الهدفين الأول والثالث ، واستغل هذه الفرصة لأقدم اعتذاري للشعب الجزائري ، نتعهد بمحاسبة أنفسنا".

وأكد أن "المباراة القادمة ستقام في أجواء مختلفة ، سنستعد للمباراة أمام مالي والتي يجب أن نحقق فيها الفوز ، وبعدها سيكون علينا التركيز في مباراة أنجولا ، ولكن الأولوية الآن هي الفوز على مالي".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المدرّب  فوزي البنزرتي يعلن عن تشكيلة المنتخب التونسي

أعلن المدرّب فوزي البنزرتي عن تشكيلة المنتخب التونسي التي ستواجه بمدينة لوبانغو الأنغولية المنتخب الزمبي، مساء اليوم في أولى مبارياتهما في نهائيات كأس أمم إفريقيا 2010.

و تحمل التشكيلة بعض التغييرات عن آخر مباراة ودية لعبها المنتخب التونسي يوم السبت الماضي مع غامبيا.

و فيما يلي التشكيلة : 

في حراسة المرمى : أيمن المثلوثي

 في الدفاع: كريم حقي ، خالد السويسي، عمار الجمل، ياسين الميكارى

في وسط الميدان:
حسين الراقد،  خالد القربي
زهير الذوادى،  يوسف المساكني،  اسامة الدراجي

في الهجوم: 
امين الشرميطي
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجزائر تواجه مالي في مباراة تحسين الصورة بكأس أفريقيا

يسعى كل من منتخبي الجزائر ومالي إلى تحسين صورتهما عندما يلتقيان غدا الخميس في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا وذلك بعد الأداء الهزيل الذي قدمه الفريقان في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة.

ويتذيل المنتخب الجزائري المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط بعد الهزيمة المفاجئة صفر/3 التي مني بها أمام منتخب مالاوي في الجولة الأولى بينما يقتسم منتخب مالي المركز الثاني في المجموعة مع نظيره الأنجولي بعد تعادلهما 4/4 في المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة.

ولذلك يسعى المنتخب الجزائري إلى تحقيق الفوز في مباراة الغد من أجل تجديد أمله في الصعود إلى الدور الثاني خاصة وأن نتيجة التعادل ستضعف فرصته في التأهل لدور الثمانية بينما ستبدد الهزيمة ما تبقى له من آمال في البطولة.

وكان المنتخب الجزائري في المباراة الأولى مجرد شبح للفريق الذي حجز مقعده في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بعد فوزه الثمين على المنتخب المصري في المباراة الفاصلة التي جرت بينهما بالسودان.

ونال المنتخب الجزائري عقابه على المستوى الهزيل في المباراة الأولى بثلاثية نظيفة أحرزها منتخب مالاوي وهي النتيجة التي عبرت عن الأداء الهزيل والتفكك في صفوف المنتخب الجزائري أكثر من التعبير عن مستوى منتخب مالاوي.

وألقى المنتخب الجزائري باللوم على الظروف الجوية السيئة نظرا لارتفاع درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة على استاد "11 نوفمبر" في لواندا والتي لم يستطيع معها الفريق الظهور بمستواه المعهود.

ولكن الفريق لن يستطيع أن يسوق نفس الأعذار في مباراة الغد حيث سيلعب في بداية فترة المساء وفي درجة حرارة ونسبة رطوبة أقل من نظيرتيها في المباراة الأولى.

ولكن المنتخب الجزائري سيواجه مشكلة أخرى في مباراة الغد وهي وجود العديد من النجوم الكبار في صفوف منتخب مالي الذي عانى هو الآخر في مباراته الأولى أمام المنتخب الأنجولي صاحب الأرض ولكنه نجح في تحويل تأخره بأربعة أهداف إلى تعادل ثمين 4/4 .

ولكن التعادل مع أصحاب الأرض لم يكن مرضيا بشكل تام للمدرب النيجيري ستيفن كيشي المدير الفني لمنتخب مالي خاصة وأن فريقه يضم العديد من النجوم المحترفين في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية مما يجعل الفريق أفضل من نظيره الأنجولي من حيث الخبرة.

ويسعى منتخب مالي إلى تعويض ذلك واستغلال خط وسطه المفعم بالنجوم وكذلك الهجوم القوي بقيادة النجم الكبير فريدريك كانوتيه لتحقيق الفوز على نظيره الجزائري غدا.

وينتظر أن يدفع كيشي منذ البداية بلاعبه سيدو كيتا نجم خط وسط برشلونة الأسباني والذي لعب بعد نصف ساعة من بداية المباراة أمام أنجولا ولكنه قلب المباراة رأسا على عقب بعدما سجل هدفين وساهم بشكل كبير في تحقيق التعادل 4/4 .

بينما يأمل مامادو ديارا نجم الفريق في الظهور بشكل أفضل مما كان عليه في مباراته الأولى والتي غاب فيها عن أجواء اللقاء وظهر بعيدا عن مستواه المعهود.

والتقى الفريقان 13 مرة سابقة على مستوى المباريات الرسمية ففاز كل منهما في ست مباريات بينما انتهت مباراة واحدة بالتعادل وهي آخر مواجهة سابقة بينهما حيث تعادلا 1/1 في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2008 .

وشهدت نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية مباراة واحدة فقط بينهما وذلك في الدور الأول (دور المجموعات) وفازت فيها مالي 2/صفر وهي النتيجة التي يأمل منتخب مالي في تحقيقها غدا.*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عقبال الفوز لتونس وانشاء الله االفوز للجزائر
> ملاحظة
> للي مش عاجبو لعب الجزائر في المبارات الاخيرة يخبط راسو على الحيط
> احنا عايزين الي واسينا مش الي يزيد همومنا
> احنا اتعبنا باش اتاهلنا لذالك احناقادرين نفوز 
> انشاء الله


 
يا ستي في طريقه مؤدبة للحوار أكثر من هيك  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## العالي عالي

*الجابون تثأر من أسود الكاميرون بفوز تاريخي في كأس أفريقيا*


*أفلت المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم من كمين نظيره الزامبي وانتزع تعادلا ثمينا 1/1 في مباراة الفريقين اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

واستهل المنتخب التونسي (نسور قرطاج) مسيرته في البطولة بعرض متوسط المستوى تباين فيه الأداء عبر الشوطين حيث قدم الفريق عرضا هزيلا على مدار معظم فترات الشوط الأول حتى سجل هدف التعادل وبعدها تحسن الأداء وأصبح الطرف الأفضل في معظم أوقات الشوط الثاني.

وكاد المنتخب الزامبي يحقق فوزا كبيرا في الشوط الأول ولكن المنتخب التونسي تدارك موقفه مع نهاية هذا الشوط وقدم أداء جيدا في الشوط الثاني وكاد يحقق فيه الفوز.

وتقدم المنتخب الزامبي بهدف سجله جاكوب مولينجا في الدقيقة 19 وتعادل زهير الذوادي للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 40 ليقتسم الفريقان المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة لكل منهما وبفارق نقطتين خلف المنتخب الجابوني الذي فجر مفاجأة في وقت سابق اليوم وتغلب على نظيره الكاميروني 1/صفر في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لموشية يغادر معسكر المنتخب الجزائري في لواندا بشكل مفاجئ

تفاقمت أزمة المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم قبل ساعات من مواجهته المهمة أمام نظيره المالي في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول لكأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بأنجولا ، حيث غادر لاعب خط الوسط خالد لموشية مقر إقامة الفريق بالعاصمة لواندا بشكل مفاجئ.

وصرح لموشية للإذاعة الجزائرية اليوم الأربعاء بأن شقيقته اتصلت به اليوم وطلبت منه العودة بسرعة إلى بيت عائلته في مدينة ليون الفرنسية لأسباب عائلية قاهرة موضحا أن شقيقته لم توضح له الأمر.

وأضاف "أبلغت المدير الفني رابح سعدان ورئيس الاتحاد الجزائري بالموضوع وأبديا تفهما كبيرا حيث حصلت على ترخيص منهما يسمح لي بمغادرة لواندا دون أية مشاكل.

ورفض لموشية ربط مغادرته لزملائه برفضه الجلوس على دكة البدلاء بقوله إن سعدان أخبره بأنه سيكون أساسيا في المباراة أمام مالي غدا الخميس ، موضحا بأنه لا يمكنه اللعب وعقله مع عائلته بفرنسا.

وأكد اتحاد الكرة الجزائري في موقعه على الانترنت خبر مغادرة لموشية لأسباب عائلية ، مشيرا إلى أن قوانين الاتحاد الأفريقي (الكاف) تمنع تعويضه بأي لاعب.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجابون تثأر من أسود الكاميرون بفوز تاريخي في كأس أفريقيا*
*
فجر المنتخب الجابوني لكرة القدم واحدة من كبرى المفاجآت على الساحة الأفريقية واقتنص فوزا تاريخيا 1/صفر على نظيره الكاميروني اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وثأر المنتخب الجابوني بهذا الفوز لهزيمتيه أمام المنتخب الكاميروني صفر/2 و1/2 في التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة كما وجه الفريق لطمة قوية لأسود الكاميرون الفائزة بلقب البطولة الأفريقية أربع مرات سابقة والتي وصلت لنهائي البطولة الماضية عام 2008 بغانا.

والفوز هو الثاني فقط للمنتخب الجابوني في تاريخ مشاركاته ببطولات كأس أفريقيا والتي يشارك فيها للمرة الرابعة فقط.

وسجل هدف المباراة الوحيد المهاجم الخطير دانيال كوزين في الدقيقة 17 وفشل المنتخب الكاميروني بقيادة نجومه الكبار في تحقيق التعادل على مدار ما تبقى من المباراة.

وكان حارس المرمى الجابوني ديدييه أوفونو هو النجم الأول للمباراة حيث تصدى حارس لومان الفرنسي للعديد من التسديدات الرائعة من المنتخب الكاميروني.

وتفوق المدرب الفرنسي آلان جريس المدير الفني للمنتخب الجابوني خططيا على مواطنه بول لوجان المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني (الأسود التي لا تقهر).

ونجح جريس في قيادة الفريق الجابوني إلى تحقيق فوز رائع والحفاظ عليه أمام المنتخب الكاميروني العريق الذي سيكون أحد ممثلي القارة السمراء في كأس العالم 2010 بأنجولا.

وقطع المنتخب الجابوني بذلك شوطا كبيرا على طريق المنافسة على إحدى بطاقتي المجموعة إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) حيث يتصدر المجموعة حاليا برصيد ثلاث نقاط انتظارا لمباراة تونس مع زامبيا في المجموعة نفسها في وقت لاحق اليوم.

قدم الفريقان عرضا قويا في الشوط الأول ولكن الهجوم المكثف لأسود الكاميرون عجز عن هز شباك المنتخب الجابوني الذي اعتمد بشكل كبير على سرعة مهاجمه دانيال كوزين لتشكيل خطورة فائقة على عرين الأسود من الهجمات المرتدة السريعة.

وافتقد المنتخب الكاميروني في هذه المباراة جهود مهاجمه صمويل إيتو الذي لم يظهر بمستواه المعهود فلم تظهر للفريق خطورة كبيرة داخل منطقة الجزاء رغم المحاولات العديدة لاختراق المرمى الجابوني.

بدأ المنتخب الجابوني المباراة بهجمة سريعة باغت بها المنتخب الكاميروني في الدقيقة الأولى من المباراة ولكن الحارس الكاميروني كارلوس كاميني أمسك بالكرة العرضية التي لعبها جويل نجومو قبل المهاجم الجابوني المتحفز دانيال كوزين.

ولكن المنتخب الكاميروني فرض سيطرته سريعا على مجريات اللعب بعد هذه الفرصة وحاصر المنتخب الجابوني في منطقة جزائه وتصدى الحارس الجابوني ديدييه أوفونو لكرة عرضية لعبها جويل نجوما في الدقيقة السادسة وأخرجها أوفونو إلى ضربة ركنية لكنه سقط مصابا وتلقى العلاج قبل أن يستأنف الحكم المباراة.

وسدد النجم الكاميروني أشيلي إيمانا كرة قوية من خارج حدود منطقة الجزاء لمست يد الحارس الجابوني ثم القائم وخرجت إلى ضربة ركنية.

واصل المنتخب الكاميروني ضغطه الهجومي وكان الأكثر استحواذا على الكرة وتحكما في إيقاع المباراة ولكن هجمات الجابون المرتدة بقيادة كوزين مهاجم هال سيتي الإنجليزي شكلت خطورة فائقة على مرمى الكاميرون.

ومن إحدى هذه المرتدات السريعة وعلى عكس سير اللعب ، تسلم كوزين الكرة على حدود منطقة جزاء الكاميرون في الدقيقة 17 اثر تمريرة بينية متقنة من زميله روجي ميي فاستدار كوزين وتقدم قليلا قبل أن يسدد الكرة زاحفة في شباك كاميني لتكون هدف التقدم للمنتخب الجابوني.

ولكن الهدف لم ينل من ثقة أسود الكاميرون حيث استأنف الفريق هجومه بحثا عن هدف التعادل واخترق أشيلي ويبو منطقة جزاء الكاميرون في الدقيقة 19 وراوغ الدفاع الجابوني قبل أن يسدد الكرة زاحفة قوية ولكن الحارس الجابوني كان لها بالمرصاد حيث تصدى لها حارس المرمى ببراعة وشتتها الدفاع الجابوني سريعا.

ووسط الهجوم الكاميروني المكثف ، كادت هجمات الجابون المرتدة تسفر عن هدف ثان للفريق حيث شهدت الدقيقة 21 فرصة خطيرة للجابون اثر ضربة حرة حاول الهجوم الجابوني استغلالها ولكن الكرة ذهبت إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل وبعدها تصدى كاميني لفرصة جابونية أخرى.

وتوالت هجمات الكاميرون وسدد جيرمي نيجيتاب كرة قوية من ضربة حرة تصدى لها الحارس الجابوني وأخرجها إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وظل الأداء على ما هو عليه في النصف الثاني من الشوط الأول وإن تحول لاعبو الكاميرون تدريجيا إلى التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة جزاء الجابون نتيجة الدفاع الجابوني المتكتل ولكنها لم تسفر عن شيء.

وفي المقابل ، ندرت الهجمات الجابونية على المرمى الكاميروني في آخر ربع ساعة من هذا الشوط نظرا لحرص الفريق الجابوني على التأمين الدفاعي بشكل أكبر أملا في الخروج بهذه النتيجة من الشوط الأول وهو ما تحقق له بالفعل.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني من المباراة دفع المدرب الفرنسي بول لوجان المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني بلاعبه تشوي سومين بدلا من جويل نجومو.

وشهدت بداية الشوط الثاني نشاطا ملحوظا وهجوما مكثفا من المنتخب الكاميروني وأهدر البديل تشوي سومين وبيير ويبو فرصتين متتاليتين في الدقيقتين 50 و51 .

وسدد إيمانا كرة صاروخية من مسافة بعيدة في الدقيقة 54 لكنها مرت كالسهم بجوار القائم على يمين الحارس الجابوني.

وشهدت الدقيقة 60 فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب الكاميروني ولكن تمريرة إيمانا لم تجد المتابع.

وبعدة عدة محاولات يائسة من جانب المنتخب الكاميروني لتعديل النتيجة وتسجيل هدف التعادل دفع لوجان باللاعب محمدو إدريسو بدلا من ويبو كما دفع المدرب الفرنسي آلان جريس المدير الفني للمنتخب الجابوني بلاعبه ألان ديسيكادي بدلا من برونو مبانانجوي في الدقيقة 65 .

ونال المدافع الجابوني إيروين نجوما إنذارا في الدقيقة 68 لإضاعة الوقت لدى تسديد إحدى الضربات الثابتة.

وتصدى الدفاع الجابوني لتسديدة قوية أطلقها إيتو من داخل منطقة الجزاء لتخرج الكرة إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وتألق الحارس الجابوني أوفونو مجددا وأخرج الكرة إلى ذرة ركنية في الدقيقة 74 اثر تسديدة صاروخية زاحفة أطلقها إيمانا من داخل منطقة الجزاء ثم أمسك أوفونو في الدقيقة التالية لتسديدة أخرى أطلقها إيتو من داخل منطقة الجزاء.

وواصل الحارس الجابوني تصديه للعديد من الفرص الكاميرونية الخطيرة التي جاء معظمها من تسديدات قوية من داخل وخارج منطقة الجزاء ولكنه سقط مصابا وتلقى العلاج قبل أن يستأنف الحكم مجريات اللعب.

وشهدت الدقيقة 89 فرصة خطيرة أخرى للكاميرون اثر ضربة حرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء في مواجهة المرمى سددها نيجيتاب بقوة ليخرجها أفونو من تحت العارضة إلى ضربة ركنية ويحافظ على تقدم فريقه.

وفي المقابل تصدت العارضة لتسديدة الجابون البديل ويلي أوباميانج الذي سددها قوية من ضربة حرة في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع.

وكاد المنتخب الجابوني يسجل هدفا آخر قبل نهاية المباراة مباشرة ولكن الدفاع الكاميروني تدخل في الوقت المناسب ليخرج المنتخب الجابوني فائزا بهدف وحيد.*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبرو ك لتونس الخضراء هذا إنجاز تعادل أحسن من خسارة

----------


## anoucha

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): صراحة بدي جاوب بس مش عارفة شو اكتب المنتخب مش بس لموشية

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]تونس الخضراء .. عذرا لكي .. حظ موفق المره القادمه ان شاء الله 
اما الكاميرون فقد كانت مفاجاه !! بصراحه صعبه.. 
البطوله مليئه بالمفاجئات .. ابتداء من مباراه الجزائر وحتي الكاميرون 
أما بالنسبه لمباراتنا .. فلم تكن مفاجاه .. فقد كنا نثق في الله وعلقنا عليه الآمال .. ومن يتكل علي الله لا يضيعه 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*حضرت الإثارة مجدداً في اليوم الثالث لبطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية السابعة والعشرين التي تجري نهائياتها في أنغولا فقلب أبطال إفريقيا المصريون الطاولة بوجه نسور نيجيريا المحلقة وكاد منتخب بنين يخطف الفوز من الحصان الأسود المتوقع الموزامبيقي لولا أن لحق الأخير بنقطة التعادل، واليوم يخوض منتخب الجزائر مباراة الأمل الأخيرة للتعويض عن خسارته الافتتاحية المزعجة عندما يواجه كتيبة مالي المنتشية برباعية ربع الساعة الأخيرة، وبالمقابل يطمح أصحاب الأرض الأنغوليون لنسيان فاجعتهم في الافتتاح بعدما فرطوا بفوز كان بمتناول اليد وذلك على حساب مالاوي التي باغتت الجميع بأول فوز لها في تاريخ البطولة.* 
أبطال على الموعد
من تابع البداية الصاروخية للاعبي نيجيريا ظنوا أن أبطال إفريقيا (أبناء الكنانة) في طريقهم للتعثر إن لم يكن للسقوط وخاصة بعدما تأخروا مبكراً بهدف شنيدو أوباسي (12)، لكن جاء رد المصريين بأن امتصوا الصدمة وامتدوا رويداً رويداً إلى المرمى الأخضر وبتمريرة سحرية من القائد أحمد حسن وضع عماد متعب في وضعية انفراد استغلها الأخير جيداً وسجل التعادل قبل مغادرة الشوط الأول.
في الثاني أكد أحمد حسن عودته ورفاقه إلى المباراة بامتياز فسجل بنفسه هدفاً صاروخياً وضع فريقه بالمقدمة (54) وخطف به جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة، ومع الدقائق الأخيرة أجرى حسن شحاته عدداً من التبديلات التي جاء عبر أحدها الهدف الثالث وسجله محمد تاجي المعروف بـ(جدو) وهو الأول رسمياً له بقميص المنتخب ليعلن الأشقاء فوزهم الأول على النيجيريين منذ نحو 47 عاماً (فازت مصر على نيجيريا في النسخة الرابعة 6/3) وكانت خمس مواجهات أخرى شهدت فوز النسور مرتين مقابل 3 تعادلات والفوز هو الأعلى لمصر على نيجيريا منذ تصفيات مونديال 1978.
في المباراة الثانية فاجأت سناجب بنين الجميع وتقدمت بهدفين على موزامبيق جاءا عبر ركلة جزاء (15) ترجمها أوموتويوسي والمدافع داريو كان بالخطأ في مرمى فريقه (21)، وعاد لاعبو موزامبيق المرشحون للعب دور الحصان الأسود من بعيد عبر ميرولوبو (29) وكونسالفيش (55) ليظفر لاعبو بنين بنقطتهم الأولى في تاريخ مشاركاتهم.

فرصة شبه أخيرة
لن نستبق الأمور ونقول هي الأخيرة بل يخوض منتخب الجزائر الشقيق فرصة شبه الأخيرة للإبقاء على فرصة في تجاوز منافسات المجموعة الأولى عندما يواجه نسور مالي الذين حلقوا في الافتتاح تحت قيادة سيدو كيتا العائد من الإصابة وكانوتيه ومامادو كيتا، وكان رابح سعدان عزا الهزيمة أمام مالاوي إلى حرارة الجو والرطوبة العالية ولذلك يأمل أن يتجاوز لاعبوه هذه الصعوبات ويطمح الجميع من ثم إلى العودة المبكرة إلى البطولة وغير الفوز قد يطيح بالمقاتلين خارجها.
وبالطبع فإن المباراة لن تكون سهلة وخاصة أن الفريق الجزائري لم يستطع التغلب على مالي في بطولة رسمية تاريخياً ويقتصر الفوز الوحيد على الصعيد الودي في عام 2007، وقد زاد الطين بلة غياب عنتر يحيى وعماد مغني، وقد أكد الشيخ رابح أنه يتعين على فريقه تقديم عرض جيد أولاً ثم التطلع إلى الفوز، وخاصة أن سعدان لم يعد بالكأس الإفريقية بل اعتبرها محطة استعدادية مهمة للحدث الأهم وهو المشاركة في المونديال (المباراة موعدها 6.00 مساءً).
وفي المباراة الثانية يحاول لاعبو أنغولا نسيان ما حدث معهم في الافتتاح ونسج عرض قوي من جديد أمام الفريق المالاوي المنتشي بفوز عريض افتتاحي ربما يجعله يلعب أمام أصحاب الأرض من أجل التعادل، ويطالب مانويل جوزيه مدرب المنتخب الأنغولي لاعبيه بالفوز الذي يجعل موقف فريقه جيداً في اللقاء الختامي وذلك بعدما عمل على معالجة الأخطاء خاصة الدفاعية أواخر المباراة أمام مالي (المباراة في الثامنة والنصف).

ظهور النجوم
سيكون نجوم غانا آخر فريق يظهر في البطولة إثر انسحاب توغو وهو يواجه غداً أفيال ساحل العاج في قمة مباريات المجموعة الثانية والفوز يمنح صاحبه بطاقة الدور الثاني (الساعة 8.30) وتقام يوم السبت مباراتا الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة فتلتقي نيجيريا مع بنين (6.00 مساءً) ثم يلتقي منتخبنا مصر وموزامبيق (8.30).

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=right]تونس الخضراء .. عذرا لكي .. حظ موفق المره القادمه ان شاء الله 
> اما الكاميرون فقد كانت مفاجاه !! بصراحه صعبه.. 
> البطوله مليئه بالمفاجئات .. ابتداء من مباراه الجزائر وحتي الكاميرون 
> أما بالنسبه لمباراتنا .. فلم تكن مفاجاه .. فقد كنا نثق في الله وعلقنا عليه الآمال .. ومن يتكل علي الله لا يضيعه 
> [/align]


فعلاً البطولة كلها غريبة من بدايتها

----------


## anoucha

بالتوفيق للمنتخب الجزائري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مصر على طريق التأهل وتونس متوسط المستوى بس الجزائر ننتمنا انها تحسن من مستوى لعبها

----------


## تيتو

يسلموا كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]مباراة الجزائر ولاوي منقولة على الجزيرة 2 

الغير مشفرة
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*المنتخب التونسي: مردود متوسّط، لكن التدارك ممكن*[/align]
[align=center]*
تضاربت الآراء حول مردود المنتخب التونسي في مباراته الأولى ضمن نهائيات أمم إفريقيا 2010، لكنّ الإجماع هو أنّه كان بالإمكان أفضل ممّا كان. شقّ يرى أن تونس خسرت نقطتين و شقّ يرى أنها ربحت نقطة وأنّ التدارك ممكن جدّا.

نتيجة عادلة للفريقين بالنّظر لمباراة أمس، لكنّها لا تكفي للترشّح إلى الدّور الموالي، والتدارك واجب في قادم المباريات وخاصّة في المواجهة مع منتخب الغابون وهو الذي روّض أسود الكاميرون الذين كانوا مرشّحين بقوّة لصدارة المجموعة.

ضعف فادح في الدفاع، وسط ميدان تائه في أغلب ردهات المباراة، و مهاجم وحيد بقية في عزلة عن بقية الفريق.

مردود متوسّط من نخبة من اللاعبين، فهل هو نقص الخبرة الدّولية، خاصّة إذا علمنا أنها المشاركة القاريّة الأولى لعشرة من أحد عشر لاعبا في التشكيلة الأساسية لمباراة أمس، فباستثناء كريم حقي قائد الفريق، لم يسبق لبقيّة اللاعبين الأساسيين أن لعبوا و لو مباراة في نهائيات كأس إفريقيا.


يجب على الجمهور أن يغفر للاعبين قلّة خبرتهم الدّولية و يراعي صغر سنّهم و أن يدرك أنّ له منتخبا شابّا ينقصه قليل من الإنسجام و الثقة بالنّفس و قوّة الشخصيّة. لكن قلوب التونسيّين تريد أن ترى علم بلادها يرفرف عاليا و فريقها متألّقا و بالتالي على نسور قرطاج تجسيم ثقة التونسيّين فيهم و مضاعفة المجهود للتّرشّح للدور الثاني.
*     [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*الدقيقة 20 من مباراة الجزائر ومالي والنتيجة لغاية الان صفر لصفر

*

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط متواصل من قبل الجزائر على مرمي مالي

----------


## العالي عالي

مرور 27 د

----------


## العالي عالي

زياني  كاد  يسجل مالي   تلعب  من  جهة  العيفاوي  يجب  التغطية

----------


## العالي عالي

التغطية الدفاعية رائع من الماللين

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 30 والتعادل السلبي

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*لازم تسجل الجزائر في الشوط الأول 
إدا أرادت الفوز*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

كل توفيق  للمنتخب الجزائري   
وان شاء الله الفوز 
كل قلوبنا معكم

----------


## العالي عالي

الاستحواذ 
59% ( مالي ) 
41% ( الجزائر )

----------


## العالي عالي

*خطأ لصالح مطمور فى نص ملعب مالى*

----------


## العالي عالي

بطاقة صفراء للجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

د 32  
صراع على الكرة وتفوق جزائري  
بطاقة صفراء ليبدة والبطاقة الاولى في المباراة

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الأول

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا لمجيد بوقرة

----------


## العالي عالي

35 
مالي (0) -- (0) الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

المباراة لا زالت هادئة نسبيا في الــ 35 دقيقة الماضية

----------


## العالي عالي

عرضية خطيرة لمالي تمر بسلام علي الجزائر تشتيت تصل لمالي 

تراجع غير مبرر له للجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 39 

0 - 0

----------


## العالي عالي

تبادل كرات رئعة من الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

خطأ علي حليش

----------


## العالي عالي

المنتخب الجزائري يلزم يسجل هدف على الاقل

----------


## العالي عالي

المنتخب المالي يلعب باسلوب دفاعي  يجب على المنتخب الجزائري الضغط واستغلال الفرص

----------


## العالي عالي

جووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## العالي عالي

*خدف رائع من حليش في الدقيقة 43
*

----------


## العالي عالي

هدف في وقته

----------


## العالي عالي

1-0 
للجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

دقيقتين وقت ضائع

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 46 من الشوط الأول

  0               1 مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمة لمالي لكنها انقطعت

----------


## العالي عالي

الحمد لله  الجزائر 1 0 مالي  الجزائر تستحق تفوز باكثر من هدف

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخطأ الذي سبب الهدف*
**

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انتهى الشوط الأول بهذه النتيجة

  0               1 مبروووووووووووووك[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

الشوط الاول يتنهي بتقدم الجزائر بهدف عن طريق راسية من حليش

----------


## العالي عالي

*بداية الشوط الثاني من مباراة مالي والجزائر
*

----------


## العالي عالي

د 47 
1-0

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

هجمة خطيرة لمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة عند مالي تسديدة لكنها اصطدمت بالدفاع

----------


## العالي عالي

تشتيت لمالي تصل لمالي بداية هجمة 

د 51

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة خطيرة لمالي لكن الشاوشي موجود

----------


## العالي عالي

تنبيه شفوي من الحكم علي لاعب جزائري

----------


## العالي عالي

شتان بين حفيظ دراجى بين المباراة الماضية وهذه المباراة !!

----------


## العالي عالي

د.54 
نتيجة0-1  
محاولات جزائريه الان

----------


## العالي عالي

[IMG]http://saytweet.com/image.php?width=800&height=800&image=/app/***root/uploads/876e35d6494c2d9c188dbe087151bbe6.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## العالي عالي

لمسة يد على سيسوكو

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة من يبدة رائعة لكن خارجة

----------


## العالي عالي

سيدو كيتا 

غاضب

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل لمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

بطاقة صفراء لمالي للأحتجاج

----------


## العالي عالي

تغيير في مالي 
خروج مصطفى  
ودخول الاعب رقم 8

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط في نصف الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 60 (0-1)

----------


## العالي عالي

دخول كانوتي

----------


## العالي عالي

تراجع  للجزائر  الى الوراء

----------


## العالي عالي

55 مالي 
45 للجزائر  

السيطرة على الكرة

----------


## العالي عالي

المنتخب المالي خطير في هده الدقائق

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط متواصل لمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

كل منتخب حصل على بطاقتين صفراوتين

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة مرمي لصالح الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

بطاقة صفراء لنذير بلحاج

----------


## العالي عالي

الاخطاء 
20 مالي 
18 الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

مالي  تلعب ب 4 مهاجمين

----------


## العالي عالي

د 67

----------


## العالي عالي

خطيرة للجزائر 
وتدخل الحارس على مرتين

----------


## العالي عالي

لا اعرف لماذا لم يلعبو امام مالاوي بهذا الاداء

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة خطيرة ضائعة للجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

رأسية لغزال و لكن بعيدة

----------


## العالي عالي

دخول بوعزة مكان بزاز

----------


## تيتو

مشكورين على جهودكم

----------


## العالي عالي

د 70

----------


## العالي عالي

صفراء للاعب مالي

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 71 (0-1)

----------


## العالي عالي

د 73 
3 بطاقات صفراء لمالي 
2 بطاقات صفراء للجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

الصايفي يستعد للدخول

----------


## العالي عالي

توزيعة من غزال و لكن بعيد و تخرج تماس

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 74
الجزائر 1. 
مالي 0

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمة مقطوعة لصالح مالي

----------


## العالي عالي

الجزائر لازم تسجل الثاني

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة في الوسط لمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

الجزائر ضاغطة

----------


## العالي عالي

كانوتيه عمل شغل لما نزل

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 78 (0-1)

----------


## العالي عالي

ظهور التعب على لاعبي الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

تسلل علي الصايفي

----------


## العالي عالي

صايفي على الارض واقع

----------


## العالي عالي

أخر 8 د 
والفوز جزائري بهدف

----------


## العالي عالي

تغطية رائعة من دفاع الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

كل التوفيق للجزائر ان شاءالله تكمل لاخر المباراة

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا لمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 85 
مالى 0-1 الجزاير

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة مرمى للجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور المالي غاضب دق 87

----------


## العالي عالي

فرحة لمشجعي الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمة للجزائر  ل صايفي  ضائعة

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

مخالفة في مكان رائع ينفدها زياني

----------


## العالي عالي

كل العرب مع الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا لى صالح الجزائر  
لدقيقة 88 
الجزائر 1. مالي0

----------


## العالي عالي

مرتدة خطيرة لمالى

----------


## العالي عالي

بوقره يقطع كوره خطر

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 90
الجزائر 1. 
مالي 0

----------


## العالي عالي

3 دقايق وقت ضايع

----------


## العالي عالي

عرضيه خطر من كانوتى

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنية لمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر هجمة فى المباراة 
باقى 60 ثانية

----------


## العالي عالي

مالي كلها في الهجوم

----------


## العالي عالي

دقيقة  اخيرة  و  ركنية  للجزائر   خروج  مطمور

----------


## العالي عالي

دخول زياية وخروج مطمور

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك للجزائرين

مع انه فوز غير مقنع
لعبهم مش مقنع بالمره
 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## شمعة امل

وفوز الجزائر
 :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

وفوز الجزائر 
1-0

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك للجزائر بالفوز

----------


## شمعة امل

> مبروك للجزائرين
> 
> مع انه فوز غير مقنع
> لعبهم مش مقنع بالمره


لا مقنع

----------


## العالي عالي

اثبتت الجزائر انها خير ممثل للعرب في بطولة كأس العالم وانها تستحق الفوز

----------


## شمعة امل

> اثبتت الجزائر انها خير ممثل للعرب في بطولة كأس العالم وانها تستحق الفوز


 
فعلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اثبتت الجزائر انها خير ممثل للعرب في بطولة كأس العالم وانها تستحق الفوز


 
مبروك للمقاتلين الصحراء بس مش شرط يكونو  خير ممثليين للعرب لانه المشوار طويل ظلت مبارة ثالثة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب طيب
على كل حال مبروك 

المهم انهم فازو 

وان شاء الله يقدمو مباره حلوة

----------


## العالي عالي

> مبروك للمقاتلين الصحراء بس مش شرط يكونو  خير ممثليين للعرب لانه المشوار طويل ظلت مبارة ثالثة .


لا تخاف راح يفوز ويصلو على النهائي وبوخدو الكأس

----------


## شمعة امل

> مبروك للمقاتلين الصحراء بس مش شرط يكونو خير ممثليين للعرب لانه المشوار طويل ظلت مبارة ثالثة .


نحنا بنتفاءل خير دايما

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا تخاف راح يفوز ويصلو على النهائي وبوخدو الكأس


 
 بس مش أكيد لانو مصر بالمرصاد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> نحنا بنتفاءل خير دايما




التفاؤل حلو بس الواقع بفرض نفسه 3 نقاط لا تكفي

----------


## العالي عالي

> 





> التفاؤل حلو بس الواقع بفرض نفسه 3 نقاط لا تكفي




الجزائر بالـ 3 نقاط متصدر الترتيب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيف متصدر المجموعة هو خسر مبارة وفاز بثانية مالاوي كمان فاز بمبارة 
وكأنه اتعادل باخرى

----------


## العالي عالي

> كيف متصدر المجموعة هو خسر مبارة وفاز بثانية مالاوي كمان فاز بمبارة 
>  وكأنه اتعادل باخرى




ملاوي لعبت مباراة واحدة ومعها 3 نقاط متلها متل الجزائر يعني الجزائري يكفيها الفوز بالمباراة القادمة امام انغولا لكي تتأهل إلى الدور الثاني

----------


## anoucha

> مبروك للجزائرين
> 
> مع انه فوز غير مقنع
> لعبهم مش مقنع بالمره


والله  مقنع اليوم الدفاع لعب كتير منيح كان لازم يدخل زياية

----------


## anoucha

بتبقى الجزائر غصبا عن اللي بدو واللي مابدو الفريق العربي اللي رح يمثل العرب و ازا لعبنا مع مصر رح نربحهم بتعرف ليش لانو ببساطة احنا جزائريون لن ولم وابدا لن تهزمنا مصر لو بتنطبق السما عالارض هدا موجه الك تحية

----------


## anoucha

بإذن الله الجزائر فوق الجميع .. بالفن الكروي والاخلاق الجزائرية 



 إن شاء الله الجزائر تسبق الجميع على الكأس الافريقية الغالية

----------


## anoucha



----------


## anoucha

بإذن الله الجزائر فوق الجميع .. بالفن الكروي والاخلاق الجزائرية

----------


## The Gentle Man

> والله مقنع اليوم الدفاع لعب كتير منيح كان لازم يدخل زياية


 
القرد بعين امه غزال

يعني الواحد بشوف الي بخصو بأحسن حال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بتبقى الجزائر غصبا عن اللي بدو واللي مابدو الفريق العربي اللي رح يمثل العرب و ازا لعبنا مع مصر رح نربحهم بتعرف ليش لانو ببساطة احنا جزائريون لن ولم وابدا لن تهزمنا مصر لو بتنطبق السما عالارض هدا موجه الك تحية


 
انوشه ما بدي اناقش معك بتعرفي ليش لانك معصبه مش شايفه حالك بلشتي تخبصي بالحكي كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انوشه راجعي حالك أحسن وقبل تحكي كلمه لازم تفكري مليون مرة قبل ما تحكي
 :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## دليلة

انوشة هدي حالك شوي مالك ولانسيتي  شوحكيت لك  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

تحية معلش امسحها فيني هالمرة  ارجوكم ياجماعة ليش كل مرة هيك

والله مايصير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انوشة هدي حالك شوي مالك ولانسيتي شوحكيت لك 
> 
> تحية معلش امسحها فيني هالمرة ارجوكم ياجماعة ليش كل مرة هيك
> 
> والله مايصير


يعني ما بعرف مش حابب ازعل حدا مني هالوقت بس انوشه الله يهديها معصبه وان آسف انوشه اي كلمة تطلعت مني بالغلط وعشان الكبيرة دليله

----------


## دليلة

> يعني ما بعرف مش حابب ازعل حدا مني هالوقت بس انوشه الله يهديها معصبه وان آسف انوشه اي كلمة تطلعت مني بالغلط وعشان الكبيرة دليله


شكرا لاخلاقك عبد الله معلش اخوة ولازم نتحمل بعض ونفوت لبعض او ماراح نخلص  الي بينا اكبر من هيك

المهم انا بروح اتفرج ماتش ملاوي وانغولا خلو بالكم مابدي القى طوشة  او عصبية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا لاخلاقك عبد الله معلش اخوة ولازم نتحمل بعض ونفوت لبعض او ماراح نخلص الي بينا اكبر من هيك
> 
> المهم انا بروح اتفرج ماتش ملاوي وانغولا خلو بالكم مابدي القى طوشة او عصبية


الله معك وان شاء الله يبعدنا عن المشاكل

----------


## anoucha

> القرد بعين امه غزال
> 
> يعني الواحد بشوف الي بخصو بأحسن حال


ههههههههههههههه هي حلوة يا سيدي معلييشما لعبنا منيح وادائنا ماكان مقنع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة كان اللعب رائع قدم المنتخب الجزائري المطلوب منه بهذي المبارة

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> القرد بعين امه غزال
> 
> يعني الواحد بشوف الي بخصو بأحسن حال


 
احنا اسود وفي عيننا محاربين الصحراء
لانهم رفعوا رؤوسنا امام كل الشعوب
ايييييييييييييه فهمت ولا نعاود

----------


## منيرة الظلام

احنا ربحنا وكونطرا على لي مايبغوناش
وربي يكون معانا مع انغولا انشاء الله فهمت تحية

----------


## The Gentle Man

> احنا اسود وفي عيننا محاربين الصحراء
> لانهم رفعوا رؤوسنا امام كل الشعوب
> ايييييييييييييه فهمت ولا نعاود


 
ايه 
فهمت

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مزية لي فهمت هذي المرة قول انشاء الله ربي معا الخضرا

----------


## العالي عالي

*شو القصة يا جماعة الخير 

وين الروح الرياضية
*

----------


## منيرة الظلام

انا روحي الرياضية لساتها عندي

----------


## The Gentle Man

في روح رياضية 

بس حاسس انهم الجزائرية بدهم يطخوني :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
عشان ما بشجعهم  :SnipeR (7): 

يا عالم هاي رياضه وكل واحد بشجع الفريق الي بدو اياه  :Icon29:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

لا انا مو قصدي انك لازم تكون معا الجزائر بس المثل الي قلتو مكان لازم تقولو
القرد في عين امو غزال
ليش شتنا بناكل موز بلموبراة

----------


## العالي عالي

*يا اخوان كلنا عرب وكل واحد بشجع إلى بحبو 
يعني تحية بشجع مصر وهو حر وانا بشجع الجزائر وانا حر لكن كلنا اولاً واخرين لازم نشجع العرب

*

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> *يا اخوان كلنا عرب وكل واحد بشجع إلى بحبو* 
> *يعني تحية بشجع مصر وهو حر وانا بشجع الجزائر وانا حر لكن كلنا اولاً واخرين لازم نشجع العرب*


 معك حق بس ليش قال ذالك المثل

----------


## The Gentle Man

ههههههههه

يعني شو بدك احكي ؟؟؟

هذا المثل هيك بنحكى

بس مو قصد انه منتخبك قرد
لا 
اعوذ بالله 
بالعكس منتخب الجزائر بحترمو وعلى راسي من فوق

بس مبارح لما تفرجت على المباراة كان لعبهم مو بالمستوى المطلوب

واجت انوشه بتحكي انه لا بالمستوى المطلوب ونص
اجى على بالي المثل 

وبس  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

بس هوما كانو بلمستوا المطلوب شو بدهم يطيرو
نقطة الى السطر نهاية .

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتهى الموضوع 

وبالتوفيق للجزائر بالمونديال

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## العالي عالي

*سعدان:الفوز علي مالي فتح الباب مجددا للتأهل إلي دور الثمانية


أعرب الجزائري رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري عن سعادته بفوز فريقه علي مالي بهدف نظيف في الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الأولي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة بأنجولا.

وأكد سعدان أن الهزيمة الغير متوقعة أمام مالاوي بثلاثة أهداف دون رد كان مفأجاة بالنسبة للجميع إلا أن اللاعبين استطاعوا الرد بقوة أمام مالي.

وأشار سعدان أن المواجهة مع أنجولا ستكون مصيرية لحجز بطاقة التأهل إلي دور الثمانية وأن علي اللاعبين أن يستغلوا هذة الفرصة بشكل جيد.*

----------


## المتميزة

> *سعدان:الفوز علي مالي فتح الباب مجددا للتأهل إلي دور الثمانية*
> 
> 
> *أعرب الجزائري رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري عن سعادته بفوز فريقه علي مالي بهدف نظيف في الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الأولي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة بأنجولا.* 
> *وأكد سعدان أن الهزيمة الغير متوقعة أمام مالاوي بثلاثة أهداف دون رد كان مفأجاة بالنسبة للجميع إلا أن اللاعبين استطاعوا الرد بقوة أمام مالي.* 
> *وأشار سعدان أن المواجهة مع أنجولا ستكون مصيرية لحجز بطاقة التأهل إلي دور الثمانية وأن علي اللاعبين أن يستغلوا هذة الفرصة بشكل جيد.*


ان شاء الله يستغلوها احسن استغلال 
يا رب الفوز  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاتة: الفوز علي نيجيريا مجرد بداية ولقاء موزمبيق هام لحجز بطاقة التأهل

وصف حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري المشارك في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا بأن الفوز علي نيجيريا بثلاثة أهداف لهدف مجرد بداية لمشوار الحفاظ علي اللقب مشيرا إلي الفريق أمامه مشوار طويل للحفاظ علي لقبه.

وأضاف شحاتة أن مباراة موزمبيق غدا هامة للغاية لحجز بطاقة التأهل إلي دور الثمانية مؤكدا أن الفريق يحترم منتخب موزمبيق الذي ظهر بمستويات طيبة من خلال اللقاءات التي لعبها وخاصة مباراة بنين التي نجح في إدارك تأخره بهدفين وتحقيق التعادل

وعلي جانب آخر أعتبر مارك نويج المدير الفني لمنتخب موزمبيق ان مباراة بنين السابقة كانت بمثابة التجربة المفيدة للفريق التي استطاع من خلالها كشف العديد من العيوب التي يعكف الجهاز الفني لأصلاحها مشيرا إلي أن تأخر الفريق بهدفين ومن ثم استطاعتة اللحاق باللقاء وتحقيق التعادل أمر هام في محاولة المنافسة علي أحدي بطاقتي التأهل إلي دور الثمانية برغم صعوبتها.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لاموشيه ينفي اي خلاف مع سعدان.. ويؤكد ان رحيله عن المنتخب لظروف عائلية

نفي خالد لاموشيه لاعب وسط المنتخب الجزائري ونادي وفاق سطيف ما تردد عن حدوث خلاف بينه وبين رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري أدي إلي أستبعاده من معسكر الفريق.

وأكد لاموشيه في تصريح لصحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية أن السبب الوحيد لخروجه من معسكر المنتخب الجزائري ورحيله إلي فرنسا هو بعض المستجدات العائلية الهامة التي تتطلب وجوده علي نحو السرعة.

وكانت العديد من الصحف قد أثارت عددا كبيرا من الشائعات حول المنتخب الجزائري وهو ما دفع الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم لأصدار بيان يفيد بأن الروح المعنوية للاعبين مرتفعة وأنه لا صحة لما يتردد من شائعات تهدف للنيل من المنتخب الجزائري.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شيكابالا مرشح لقيادة المنتخب المصري أمام موزمبيق* 

يستعد منتخب مصر لمباراته الثانية بكأس الأمم الأفريقية أمام منتخب موزمبيق في إطار منافسات المجموعة الأولي وذلك بعد أن حقق فوزاً رائعاً في انطلاقته بالبطولة أمام نيجيريا 3-1.

  من جانب آخر سيكون محمود عبد الرازق -شيكابالا – نجم الزمالك والمنتخب المصري مرشح للبدء من أول دقيقة امام المنتخب الموزمبيقي.

 ويرشحه البعض للبدء ليكون صانع الألعاب تحت رأسي الحربة عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان.

  ويشارك شيكابالا في تدريبات الفريق بقوة وقد أثني حسن شحاته عليه وأكد أن ملتزم بشدة بالمعسكر ومواظب على الصلوات.

  هذه الانظباطيه قد تجعلنا نشاهد شيكابالا يلعب أولي مبارياته بتاريخه بمنافسات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

----------


## العالي عالي

*ايتو: الكاميرون عندما تخسر بأول مباراة تصعد للنهائي* 


* حاول صامويل ايتو نجم منتخب الكاميرون طمأنة جماهير المنتخب الكاميروني بأن الخسارة أمام المنتخب الجابوني لن تؤثر في مسيرة وعزم عناصر الفريق.

 ووجه ايتو رسالة لهم بقوله: " نحن عازمون على التأهل للدور الثاني وأذكركم بأننا خسرنا في بطولة غانا 2008 بأول مباراة ولكننا وصلنا لنهائي البطولة وكنا قريبين من تحقيق اللقب".

 وأضاف ايتو: " سنلعب على الفوز أمام منتخبي تونس وزامبيا وهذا هو السبيل الوحيد للصعود للدور الثاني".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مانويل جوزيه : سنفوز على الجزائر ونكمل المغامرة نحو اللقب* 

*

**أكد المدير الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه مدرب منتخب أنجولا أن فريقه سوف يسعى للفوز على الجزائر في المباراة المقبلة بين الفريقين في ختام مباريات الدور الأول للمجموعة الأولى .


وفي تصريحاته عقب المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب مباراة أنجولا ومالاوي وانتهى بفوز أصحاب الأرض بهدفين نظيفين 



وضعت الفريق الأنجولي على رأس المجموعة الأولى , قال جوزيه " سنفوز على الجزائر في المباراة القادمة " .


وأضاف جوزيه " نحن نريد أن نفوز باللقب وهذه تعتبر مغامرة يجب أن نستكملها للنهاية 



وإذا أردنا أن تسير هذه المغامرة في طريق أمن فعلينا أن نفوز على الجزائر لنضمن البقاء في ستاد العاصمة بلواندا مدعمين بـ50 ألف مشجع " .


وكان الفريق الأنجولي قد تعادل في المباراة الأولى أمام مالي 4-4 بعد أن كان متقدماً بفارق أربعة أهداف نظيفة وتمكن من الفوز في المباراة الثانية على فريق مالاوي بهدفين نظيفين ,


 أما الجزائر فقد سحقها الفريق المالاوي بثلاثية نظيفة وخسر أمامها الفريق المالي بهدف نظيف .*

----------


## العالي عالي

متعب يخوض تدريبات خاصة للحاق بمباراة موزمبيق
*



يجري مهاجم المنتخب المصري عماد متعب تدريبات خاصة لمحاولة تجهيزيه لخوض مباراة بلاده أمام موزمبيق في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.
وغاب متعب عن تدريبات أبطال القارة السمراء اليومين الماضيين بسبب إصابته بنزلة برد.
وذكر مراسل Yallakora.com أن متعب يخوض تدريبات خاصة مع أخصائي التأهيل كمال عبد الواحد ليلحق بمباراة منتخب بلاده أمام موزمبيق يوم السبت.
وكان متعب قد شارك في مباراة حامل اللقب أمام نيجيريا في افتتاح منافسات المجموعة الثالثة وقدم أداء جيدا وأحرز هدفا من أصل ثلاثة تغلبت بهم مصر على نيجيريا التي أحرزت هدفا وحيدا.
ويحتل المنتخب المصري صدارة المجموعة برصيد 3 نقاط، يليه منتخبا موزمبيق وبنين برصيد نقطة واحدة فيما يتذيل منتخب النسور الخضر المجموعة برصيد خال من النقاط.
ويكفي المنتخب المصري الفوز في مباراته يوم السبت أمام موزمبيق لضمان التأهل للدور ربع النهائي بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته في الجولة الأخيرة أمام منتخب بنين.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* الإنفلوانزا تضرب صفوف المنتخب المصري*
*
ضربت الإنفلوانزا الموسمية صفوف المنتخب المصري وذلك بعد إصابة حسام غالي ومحمد عبد الشافي وعماد متعب لاعبي الفريق، ولحقت الإصابة بمدرب حراس مرمى الفريق أحمد سليمان، وحارس العتاد عبد الله، وذلك حسبما أشار كريم حسن شحاتة في اتصال هاتفي بإذاعة الشباب والرياضة. وأضاف مراسل الشباب والرياضة أن عماد متعب لم يشارك في تدريبات الفريق، فيما يواصل الجهاز الطبي جهوده لعلاج المصابين، والعمل على عدم تفشي الأنفلوانزا. وقال شحاتة أن الأمطار هطلت بغزارة على مدينة بانغيلا التي تقيم بها بعثة الفريق قبل وأثناء التدريبات، ليقوم أحمد ناجي طبيب الفريق بالتنبيه على اللاعبين بسرعة تغيير الملابس خوفاً من إصابتهم بالبرد.شحاتة يغير مكان الصلاة وغرفة العمليات الطبيةقرر الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة أن يؤدى اللاعبون صلاة الفجر غدا السبت، بجوار حمام السباحة بدلا من قاعة المحاضرات، نظرا لأن القاعة بها تكييف عال جدا وغير جيدة التهوية، وهو الأمر الذي كان وراء إصابة اللاعبين بالأنفلونزا، وحسب ما ذكره موقع اليوم السابع فإن الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب المصري يعمل على قدم وساق لعلاج اللاعبين من الأنفلونزا حتى يكونوا جاهزين طبيا تماما للمباراة أمام منتخب موزمبيق، حيث يحرص الجهاز الطبي على منح اللاعبين عصائر ليمون وبرتقال، وأدوية مصرح بها في قائمة الأدوية الخالية من المنشطات.*

----------


## العالي عالي

* فلافيو: نسعى للفوز على الجزائر واحتمالات مشاركتي في المباراة قائمة

**قال مهاجم المنتخب الانجولي والشباب السعودي أمادو فلافيو إن فريقه يسعى لتحقيق الفوز على منتخب الجزائر في الجولة القادمة ضمن منافسات الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية.*
*وأشار فلافيو إلى ان الاصابة التي تعرض لها خلال الشوط الثاني من مباراة انجولا ومالاوي لم يتم تشخيصها بعد، ولكنه ألمح إلى إمكانية مشاركته في مباراة الخضر.*
*وأكد فلافيو في تصريحات ما بعد المباراة إن التعادل قد يكفي المنتخب الانجولي للتأهل للدور المقبل ولكن الفريق يسعى لتحقيق الفوز.*
*وأكمل "لعبنا امام مالاوي كما يجب ان تلعب المباراة وأردنا تحقيق الفوز للحفاظ على أمال التأهل للمرحلة القادمة والتي أرى انها صعبة".*
*جدير بالذكر ان فلافيو يحتل صدارة هدافي البطولة الافريقية برصيد ثلاثة أهداف، حيث سجل هدفين امام مالي في المباراة الافتتاحية وأحرز اخر في مباراة فريقه امام مالاوي.*
*ويحتل المنتخب الانجولي صدارة المجموعة الأولى برصيد أربع نقاط.*

----------


## anoucha

ازا لعب المنتخب الجزائري بنفس الارادة تبع مقابلة مالي مافي خوف علييييه

----------


## العالي عالي

*كوت ديفوار أول المتأهلين إلى ربع النهائي*
*
*
*تأهلت كوت ديفوار إلى الدور ربع النهائي في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم، وذلك بتغلبها على غانا بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد في ثاني جولات المجموعة الثانية للبطولة.*

*أحرز أهداف الفائز جيرفينيو كواسي في الدقيقة 23 وسياكا تيينيه في الدقيقة 66 وديدييه دروغبا في الدقيقة 90، فيما أحرز غيان أسامواه هدف غانا الوحيد من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدلاً من الضائع، فرفعت كوت ديفوار رصيدها إلى أربع نقاط تصدرت بها المجموعة الثانية، بعد أن كانت قد تعادلت سلباً مع بوركينا فاسو في الجولة الأولى، وضمن منتخب "الأفيال" تأهله إلى ربع النهائي بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراة منتخبي بوركينا فاسو مع غانا في الجولة الأخيرة للمجموعة، حيث سيتصارع الأخيران على المقعد الثاني، بعد أن انسحبت توغو من البطولة لتشتمل هذه المجموعة على ثلاثة منتخبات فقط.*

*بدأت المباراة بشكل هادئ من الطرفين حيث التزم كل منهما الحذر خشية دخول مرماه هدف مبكر، ولم تكن هناك خطورة على المرميين في ربع الساعة الأول باستثناء تسديدة من الإيفواري ديدييه زوكورا لاعب وسط توتنهام الإنكليزي في الدقيقة 16 ولكن الحارس ريتشارد كينغسون قائد منتخب النجوم السوداء أمسك بها بسهولة.*

*وفي الدقيقة 20 أعاد زوكورا التسديد بقذيفة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء أخرجها كينغسون إلى ركلة ركنية لم تسفر عن شيء، وازداد إيقاع اللعب سخونة وسرعة، ومن هجمة مرتدة سريعة للأفيال في الدقيقة 23 تلقى سالومون كالو تمريرة بينية في الناحية اليسرى فمرر عرضية داخل منطقة جزاء غانا إلى جيرفينيو كواسي مهاجم ليل الفرنسي الذي لم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها المرمى محرزاً أول أهداف كوت ديفوار.*

*استمرت السيطرة الإيفوارية بعد هدف التقدم، وكاد الجناح الأيسر سياكا تيينيه أن يحرز الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 30 من تسديدة جانبية في الزاوية الضيقة لمرمى كينغسون ولكن الأخير أبعدها إلى ركلة ركنية.*

*وكانت أول فرصة حقيقية لغانا في الدقيقة 38 حين سدد كوادوو أسامواه لاعب وسط أودينيزي الإيطالي كرة قوية من على حدود منطقة الجزاء طار إليها الحارس أبو بكر باري وأطاح بها  بعيداً عن مرماه.*

*وشهدت بداية الشوط الثاني مفاجأة غير سارة لكوت ديفوار، حين أشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه إيمانويل إيبويه لتدخله العنيف ضد أوبوكو آغييمانغ، ليغادر إيبويه الملعب مطروداً في الدقيقة 55 ويكمل فريقه المباراة بعشرة لاعبين.*

*وبدأت غانا في السيطرة على زمام المباراة، وأنقذ القائم الأيمن لمرمى باري هدفاً محققاً من تسديدة صاروخية لآمواه في الدقيقة 57، ثم عاد الحارس الإيفواري وأنقذ شباكه من قذيفة لكوادوو أسامواه خرجت إلى ركنية.*

*وعلى عكس سير المباراة عززت كوت ديفوار تقدمها في الدقيقة 66 عن طريق سياكا تيينيه من ركلة حرة سددها بطريقة رائعة من الناحية اليسرى مرت من الجميع واستقرت في الزاوية العليا للمرمى على يسار كينغسون.*

*وأكد القائد ديدييه دروغبا نجم تشلسي الإنكليزي فوز الأفيال في الدقيقة 90، بهدف من صناعة المهاجم البديل عبد القادر كيتا بعد انطلاقة من جهة اليسار وفاصل من المراوغة ثم كرة عرضية رائعة قابلها دروغبا برأسه في المرمى محرزاً ثالث أهداف كوت ديفوار، وفي الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدلاً من الضائع احتسب حكم المباراة ركلة جزاء لغانا إثر قيام المدافع الإيفواري سول بامبا بدفع غيان أسامواه داخل منطقة الجزاء، وقام غيان بتسديد ركلة الجزاء بنجاح محرزاً هدف فريقه الوحيد.*

*بهذه النتيجة يتحتم على غانا الفوز في مباراتها القادمة أمام بوركينا فاسو للتأهل إلى ربع النهائي، في حين يكفي الأخيرة التعادل بأي نتيجة أو الفوز لتطيح بفريق "النجوم السوداء" وترافق كوت ديفوار إلى الدور الثاني.*

----------


## anoucha

والله ازا تاهلنا بازن االله ولعبنا مع كوت دبفوار بدها تخبطنا شي 6 اهداف 












عم بمزح حليش وبوقرة ما بيسمحولهم

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]*مدرب موزمبيق: نستعد جيدا لسرعة مصر الهجومية*

[/align]
[align=right]قال مارت نويج مدرب المنتخب الموزمبيقي إنه يستعد بشكل جيد لابطال مفعول سرعة المنتخب المصري في الهجوم حينما يتقابل المنتخبان يوم السبت في إطار المرحلة الثانية بدور المجموعات لكأس الامم الافريقية المقامة في أنجولا.
 وأكد نويج في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي للبطولة الافريقية إنه سيحدد استراتيجية اللعب التي سيواجه بها أبناء النيل.
 ويواصل المنتخب الملقب بـ"المامبا" استعداداته، حيث يركز المدير الفني على الدفاع والهجمات المرتدة والركلات الحرة وذلك على استاد بوراكو بمدينة بينجيلا الانجولية.
 وأكد نويج إن الفريق يركز على التدريبات الدفاعية للتصدي للهجمات المصرية التي تتسم بالسرعة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.
 ويحتل المنتخب المصري صدارة المجموعة الثالثة برصيد ثلاث نقاط، يليه المنتخب البنيني برصيد نقطة وحيدة بالتساوي مع منتخب موزمبيق فيما يتذيل منتخب نيجيريا الترتيب خالي الوفاض.[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]*مدرب موزمبيق: نستعد جيدا لسرعة مصر الهجومية*
> 
> [/align]
> [align=right]قال مارت نويج مدرب المنتخب الموزمبيقي إنه يستعد بشكل جيد لابطال مفعول سرعة المنتخب المصري في الهجوم حينما يتقابل المنتخبان يوم السبت في إطار المرحلة الثانية بدور المجموعات لكأس الامم الافريقية المقامة في أنجولا.
>  وأكد نويج في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي للبطولة الافريقية إنه سيحدد استراتيجية اللعب التي سيواجه بها أبناء النيل.
>  ويواصل المنتخب الملقب بـ"المامبا" استعداداته، حيث يركز المدير الفني على الدفاع والهجمات المرتدة والركلات الحرة وذلك على استاد بوراكو بمدينة بينجيلا الانجولية.
>  وأكد نويج إن الفريق يركز على التدريبات الدفاعية للتصدي للهجمات المصرية التي تتسم بالسرعة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.
>  ويحتل المنتخب المصري صدارة المجموعة الثالثة برصيد ثلاث نقاط، يليه المنتخب البنيني برصيد نقطة وحيدة بالتساوي مع منتخب موزمبيق فيما يتذيل منتخب نيجيريا الترتيب خالي الوفاض.[/align]


كل التوفيق للمنتخب المصري 
وان شاء الله يكون اول العرب المتأهلين للدور الثاني

----------


## Ctrl

*[align=center]مصر تأمل في اللحاق بكوت ديفوار إلى ربع نهائي كأس الأمم عبر موزمبيق  [/align]*

[align=right]
يبحث المنتخب المصري عن فوز ثان على التوالي في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية عندما يلاقي موزمبيق يوم السبت.
 وسيضمن المنتخب المصري تأهله إلى الدور ربع النهائي في حال فوزه على موزمبيق بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الأخيرة مع بنين في الجولة الأخيرة في حين إذا فشل أبناء حسن شحاتة في تحقيق الفوز فإن حسم التأهل سيتأجل إلى المرحلة الأخيرة.
 ويعول شحاتة على الفوز الكبير الذي حققه في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة على حساب المنتخب النيجيري بنتيجة 3-1 وهو ما أعطى لاعبيه دفعة معنوية كبيرة حيث أن الفوز جاء على حساب أحد الفرق المرشحة لنيل اللقب، بالإضافة إلى كونه جاء بعد تأخر المنتخب المصري بهدف.
*اعتماد على الصقر*
 وسيعتمد "المعلم" على قائد الفريق أحمد حسن بصورة كبيرة مثلما حدث في المباراة الأولى التي حصل فيها على لقب أفضل لاعب بالإضافة إلى تلقيه إشادة كبيرة من الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.
 لكن شحاتة قد يواجه مشكلة إذا لم ينجح عماد متعب في اللحاق بالمباراة بعد إصابته بنزلة برد، وسيضطر مدرب حامل اللقب إلى استبدال متعب الذي تألق في مباراة نيجيريا باللاعب الموفق محمد ناجي (جدو) الذي أحرز الهدف الثالث في مباراة النسور الخضر.
 وبالرغم من أن منتخب موزمبيق لا يملك سمعة أفريقية كبيرة لكن شحاتة حذر لاعبيه من التهاون والاستهتار بالمنافس (وهي صفة اللاعب المصري عندما يلاقي الفرق الصغيرة)
*موزمبيق بوابة مصر للقب!*
 والتقى المنتخب المصري في مناسبتين أمام منتخب موزمبيق وانتهت المباراتين بفوز أبطال القارة السمراء بهدفين نظيفين.
 وفي تلك البطولتين، أوقعت القرعة المنتخب المصري بجانب نظيره الموزمبيقي في دور المجموعات. كانت المرة الأولى في عام 1986 في البطولة التي أقيمت في مصر، وتوج بها رفاق طاهر أبو زيد ليحصد المنتخب المصري اللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة.
 والتقت مصر مع موزمبيق مرة أخرى في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية في دور المجموعات في عام 1998 في بوركينافاسو، ومرة أخرى توج الفراعنة باللقب الأفريقي للمرة الرابعة في تاريخها تحت قيادة المدرب المخضرم محمود الجوهري في بطولة تألق فيها العميد حسام حسن.
 لذا، يرغب لاعبو حسن شحاتة في اللحاق بالمنتخب الإيفواري الذي كان أول المتأهلين عقب اكتساحه للمنتخب الغاني 3-1 مساء الجمعة بعد خوضه مباراتين فقط إثر انسحاب منتخب توجو من البطولة.

من ناحية أخرى، يسعى منتخب موزمبيق لكسر هذه العقدة حيث أن الخسارة قد تحرمه من التأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي وفق ما ستسفر عنه مباراة نيجيريا وبنين التي ستقام قبل مباراة مصر.
 ويضم فريق موزمبيق الملقب "بالأفاعي" ثلاثة لاعبين محترفين في البطولات المصرية وهم جواو رافييل حارس مرمى الترسانة، ودانييلو دانيال لاعب فريق سموحة وذي لويس لاعب بلدية المحلة.
 وستقام المباراة في الثامنة والنصف مساء بتوقيت القاهرة، فيما يواجه المنتخب النيجيري نظيره البنيني في السادسة مساء.
*النسور الجريحة*
 وسيلاقي المنتخب النيجيري الجريح منتخب بنين على أمل تضميد الجراح التي أحدثها لاعبو مصر في المباراة الافتتاحية. ولا يملك رفاق جون اوبي ميكيل خيارا عن الفوز في المباراة الثانية حيث أن خسارته في المباراة الثانية قد تطيح به خارج البطولة.
 على الجانب الآخر، يسعى منتخب بنين للخروج بنقطة على الأقل من فم النسور الجائعة قبل أن يلعب في الجولة الأخيرة أمام حامل اللقب.
[/align]

[align=right]هدي اعصابك ياعبد الله  :SnipeR (39): [/align]

----------


## Ctrl

> كل التوفيق للمنتخب المصري 
> وان شاء الله يكون اول العرب المتأهلين للدور الثاني


ان شاء الله , شكرا علي دعمك المستمر .. هذه هي الروح الرياضيه اللي بنقول عليها

----------


## العالي عالي

*مالاوي تشكو الاتحاد الأفريقي بعد الهزيمة أمام أنجولا

تقدمت مالاوي بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) بعدما حرموا من فرصة التدريب لمدة يومين قبل المباراة التي خسرها المنتخب أمام نظيره الأنجولي صفر/2 في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 ، حسب ما قال المدير الفني للمنتخب مساء أمس الخميس.

وخسر منتخب مالاوي ، الذي تغلب على المنتخب الجزائري 3/صفر في الجولة الأولى يوم الاثنين الماضي ، أمام المنتخب الأنجولي المضيف صفر/2 مساء أمس الخميس.

وقال كيناه فيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي إن الفريق رفع شكوى رسمية للاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة.

وأوضح "وجدنا أنه شيء غريب للغاية في هذه البطولة ألا يجد فريق ملعبا يتدرب عليه. شعرنا بخيبة أمل إزاء احساسنا بأن اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة و الاتحاد الأنجولي كانا يعملان من أجل مساعدة أنجولا على التأهل لدور الثمانية.

وقال فيري "ذهبنا ثلاث مرات إلى ملعب تدريب ولكننا وجدنا آخرين يستخدمونه. طلبنا منهم أن يرحلوا لكنهم رفضوا. لم نجر حصة تدريبية واحدة على مدار اليومين السابقين للمباراة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*سناجب بنين تتحدى نسور نيجيريا في كأس أفريقيا


يسعى المنتخب النيجيري إلى محو آثار الهزيمة التي مني بها أمام نظيره المصري 1/3 يوم الثلاثاء الماضي عندما يلتقي الفريق منتخب بنين غدا السبت على استاد "أومباكا" بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

ولم يقدم المنتخب النيجيري في المباراة الأولى ما يرقى لمستواه الحقيقي بصفته أحد الفرق صاحبة التاريخ الكبير في القارة السمراء وأحد ممثلي القارة في كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا فاستحق الهزيمة الكبيرة.

ويحتاج المنتخب النيجيري إلى التخلص من الأخطاء التي ارتكبها والسلبيات التي وقع فيها خلال المباراة أمام مصر ليحقق الفوز على نظيره البنيني غدا ليكون الفوز الأول له في البطولة علما بأنه كان مرشحا بقوة للمنافسة على اللقب في البطولة الحالية ويستطيع استعادة هذه الترشيحات إذا استعاد لاعبوه توازنهم وحققوا الفوز في مباراة الغد.

بينما يحتاج منتخب بنين أيضا لتدارك الأخطاء التي أضاعت منه الفوز في المباراة الأولى أمام موزمبيق حيث تقدم الفريق 2/صفر ثم تعادل المنتخب الموزمبيقي 2/2 .

وظهر المنتخب البنيني في بداية هذه المباراة بشكل جيد وتقدم بهدفين كما أزعج مهاجمه رزاق أوموتويسي الدفاع الموزمبيقي كثيرا ولكن أداء الفريق تراجع بعد ذلك وخاصة في الشوط الثاني الذي لم يجد فيه أوموتويسي المساندة المطلوبة من لاعبي خط الوسط.

وأثارت الهزيمة أمام المنتخب المصري العديد من الانتقادات ضد المنتخب النيجيري كما انطلقت الشائعات من داخل معسكر الفريق بأن هناك حالة من الاستياء لدى بعض اللاعبين بسبب انحياز المدرب شايبو أمادو المدير الفني للفريق تجاه بعض اللاعبين على حساب آخرين.

وسارع ياكوبو إيوجبيني مهاجم إيفرتون الإنجليزي ونجم النسور النيجيرية إلى تبرير فشله في هجوم النسور بأن الفريق يفتقد للاعب المبتكر النشيط في وسط الملعب.

وقال إيوجبيني "عندما يكون لديك أربعة أو خمسة لاعبي خط وسط مدافعين في الفريق لا يستطيعون إمداد المهاجمين بالكرات ، ماذا تفعل؟. ليس لدينا أوستين جاي جاي أوكوشا أو صنداي أوليسيه".

وأضاف "نعاني في معظم مبارياتنا لأننا لا نمتلك لاعب خط الوسط المبتكر وهو ما لا يحدث ، على سبيل المثال ، في النادي الذي ألعب له حيث يوجد اللاعبون القادرون على خلق الفرص لمهاجمينا".

ومع غياب جون أوتاكا عن صفوف المنتخب النيجيري ، يتضح أن الفريق يفتقد بالفعل لصانع اللعب خاصة مع رحيل أوبافيمي مارتينز نجم هجوم فولفسبورج الألماني عن صفوف الفريق بسبب الإصابة علما بأنه يعاني من بعض المشاكل خارج الملعب ومنها قضيته مع وكيله السابق.

ويمتلك المنتخب النيجيري تفوقا كبيرا على منافسه البنيني من الناحية النظرية ولكنه يحتاج إلى التعامل بحذر مع هذه المباراة لأن أي مفاجأة من سناجب بنين قد تطيح بآمال النسور في بلوغ دور الثمانية.

وفي المقابل يعتمد المنتخب البنيني على جهود نجميه الكبيرين أوموتويسي وستيفان سيسيسنيون المحترف في اليونان واللذين سينالان المساندة في مباراة الغد من شريكهما الآخر في الهجوم وهو اللاعب الشاب محمد آودو ليمثل اللاعبون الثلاثة إزعاجا كبيرا للدفاع النيجيري.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لموشية مستاء جدا من الصحف الجزائرية ويؤكد علاقته الرائعة بالشيخ سعدان

أظهر عشية اليوم خالد لموشية متوسط ميدان المنتخب الجزائري استياءه الشديد عبر أمواج الاذاعة الجزائرية بسبب الأخبار الكاذبة التي نشرتها بعض الصحف المحلية بخصوص قضية مغادرته لفندق المنتخب الجزائري المتواجد حاليا بأنغولا للمشاركة في كاس إفريقيا .


وقال لموشية وهو في قمة الاستياء : " كيف لبعض الصحف أن تشوه سمعتي وتبث سمومها للرأي العام من أجل رفع مبيعاتها، إنه أمر مخجل بالفعل " .


وكان لموشية قد غادر العاصمة لواندا باتجاه باريس عشية لقاء المنتخب الجزائري أمام مالي، وقد نشر الموقع الرسمي للإتحاد الجزائري بيانا ذكر فيه أن لموشية سيعود على جناح السرعة لفرنسا بسبب مشكل عائلي، بينما ذكرت بعض الصحف الجزائرية أن سبب رحيل لموشية هو مشكل فني وقع بينه وبين رابح سعدان مدرب المنتخب .


وقال لموشية في حديثه اليوم للاذاعة الجزائرية أنه متفاجئ ومتحسر في نفس الوقت من الاخبار الكاذبة التي ربطت رحيله عن المنتخب بمشكل مزعوم حدث بينه وبين رابح سعدان .


وأضاف لموشية : " علاقتي مع الشيخ سعدان رائعة جدا وبامكانكم الاتصال به للتأكد من هذا الامر، فلا يعقل أن أعود لفرنسا بعدما أبلغني الجهاز الفني أنني سأكون أساسيا أمام مالي، وأؤكد لكم أني كنت مركزا لدخول هذه المواجهة لولا أن شقيقتي اتصلت بي لتبلغني بوجود مشكل عائلي " .


وشكر لموشية مدربه سعدان الذي تفهم موقفه وسمح له بمغادرة معسكر المنتخب الجزائري، كما شكر أيضا محمد روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري الذي سهل عليه إجراءات السفر والعودة بسرعة للبقاء بجانب عائلته .


وفي ختام حديثه قال لموشية أنه تابع مباراة مالي وفرح كثيرا للفوز المحقق، مؤكدا في نفس الوقت أن عقله وقلبه بقيا في أنغولا، وتمنى لاعب وفاق سطيف أن يتمكن زملاؤه من تحقيق نتائج جيدة في باقي المنافسة . 

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أوموتويسي يرفض العواطف في لقاء بنين ونيجيريا

عندما يلتقي منتخبا نيجيريا وبنين لكرة القدم غدا السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا ستكون مواجهة من نوع خاص للاعب رزاق أوموتويسي مهاجم منتخب بنين.

وربما يكون أوموتويسي /24 عاما/ مهاجم بنين لاعبا مخلصا مثل باقي نجوم المنتخبين لكنه سيلعب للمرة الأولى أمام منتخب بلده الحقيقي.

وولد أوموتويسي في لاجوس بنيجيريا وبدأ مسيرته الكروية مع فريق صن شاين النيجيري.

وبعد إحدى مباريات الفريق أمام إنييمبا بالدوري النيجيري ، تعرض اللاعب لعقوبة الإيقاف لمدة خمس سنوات بسبب الاعتداء على حكم اللقاء.

ومع اقتصار هذا الإيقاف على اللعب داخل نيجيريا ، انتقل أوموتويسي إلى بنين ولعب هناك وحصل في نفس العام على جنسية بنين وبدأ اللعب لمنتخب بنين أيضا.

ورغم ظهور براءة اللاعب بعد ذلك من تهمة الاعتداء على الحكم حيث أثبتت الإعادة التلفزيونية للمباراة أنه لم يقترب من الحكم ورفع الإيقاف عنه ، قرر أوموتويسي البقاء في بنين واللعب بهذا البلد.

وخطف أوموتويسي الأضواء والاهتمام الإعلامي بعدما قدم عددا من العروض الرائعة مع فريقه لينتقل في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2005 إلى فريق شيريف في مولدوفا وسجل للفريق عددا من الأهداف المهمة في دوري أبطال أوروبا.

وبعدها انتقل اللاعب إلى نادي هيلسنبورج السويدي في عام 2007 ولعب إلى جوار المهاجم السويدي المخضرم الشهير هنريك لارسن.

واقتسم أوموتويسي مع المهاجم ماركوس بيرج صدارة قائمة هدافي الدوري السويدي في أول موسم له بالسويد وذلك برصيد 14 هدفا.

كما اقتسم صدارة هدافي دور المجموعات في كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي مع المهاجم الإيطالي الشهير لوكا توني نجم بايرن ميونيخ الألماني وذلك برصيد ستة أهداف لكل منهما.

وحظي أوموتويسي باهتمام عدد من الأندية الأوروبية ولكنه ظل في صفوف فريقه السويدي لموسم آخر قبل الانتقال إلى فريق النصر السعودي.

ولم ينجح أوموتويسي مع فريق النصر كما دبت الخلافات بينه وبين إدارة النادي ليرحل إلى فرنسا حيث وقع عقدا مع ميتز الفرنسي لمدة ثلاثة أعوام.

ولعب أوموتويسي ضمن صفوف منتخب بنين في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية الماضية عام 2008 بغانا وسجل هدف الفريق الوحيد في المباراة التي خسرها 1/4 أمام نظيره الإيفواري.

ويقود أوموتويسي هجوم منتخب بنين خلال مباراة الغد بجوار زميله الشاب محمد آودو /20 عاما/ علما بأنه سجل الهدف الأول للفريق من ضربة جزاء خلال المباراة التي تعادل فيها مع نظيره الموزمبيقي يوم الثلاثاء الماضي في أولى مباريات الفريق بالبطولة الأفريقية الحالية.

ويثق أوموتويسي في قدرته على هز شباك المنتخب النيجيري خلال مباراة الغد في أنجولا.

وقال أوموتويسي "سأبذل قصارى جهدي لتسجيل هدف لمنتخب بنين. وسيكون ذلك أمرا هائلا".

ولن يكون أوموتويسي اللاعب الوحيد في صفوف منتخب بنين غدا ممن ينتمي لأصول نيجيرية حيث يشاركه في ذلك كل من موري أوجنباي وسالومون جونيور.

وسبق لأوجنباي أن لعب أيضا لفريق إنييمبا النيجيري مثل مواطنه أوموتويسي.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* صور للمونديال الافريقى من قلب الحدث
*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]مشكوررررررر , لأول مره اعرف ان اوموتويسي اصلا من نيجيريا .. 

[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center][/align]

[align=right]فلافيو أمادو .. الراس الذهبيه ..
يلمس الكره .. بهدف .. 
كم وحشتني أيامك يا فلافيو .. 
بالتوفيق 

مشكور يا محمد علي الالبوم [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*أسود الكاميرون تسعى لاستعادة الثقة في مواجهة المنتخب الزامبي


بمزيد من الحذر واليقظة ، يخوض أسود الكاميرون غدا الأحد اختبارهم الثاني في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ( أنجولا 2010) عندما يلتقي المنتخب الكاميروني نظيره الزامبي بمدينة لوبانجو في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

يدخل المنتخب الكاميروني مباراة الغد بحذر شديد بعدما سقط الفريق في اختباره الأول عندما خسر صفر/1 أمام نظيره الجابوني في الجولة الأولى والتي أصبحت كبرى مفاجآت البطولة حتى الآن.

يدرك المنتخب الكاميروني الفارق الكبير في المستوى والذي يتفوق به على منافسه لكن الاسود بقيادة مدربهم الفرنسي بول لوجان سقطوا في اختبار أكثر سهولة في الجولة الأولى ، ولذلك فإنه يخشى الوقوع ضحية للمزيد من المفاجآت.

ومع الهزيمة في المباراة الأولى ، أصبحت مباراة الغد هي الفرصة الأخيرة لأسود الكاميرون ولذلك يخوضها الفريق رافعا راية التحدي وشعار "لا بديل عن الفوز" خاصة وأن مباراته الثالثة الأخيرة في المجموعة ستكون الأصعب على الإطلاق عندما يلتقي نظيره التونسي الخميس المقبل.

في الوقت نفسه يحتاج أسود الكاميرون الى الفوز من أجل استعادة معنويات الفريق بعد الهزة القوية التي سببتها هزيمته في المباراة الأولى.

وظهر المنتخب الكاميروني بمستوى متوسط خلال المباراة الأولى أمام الجابون وأكد أنه فريق بلا أنياب ويحتاج إلى الاستيقاظ من غفوته إذا أراد العودة بقوة ومواصلة مسيرته في البطولة التي بدأها وهو أحد أقوى المرشحين للفوز بلقبها.

ورغم وجود العديد من النجوم ضمن صفوف المنتخب الكاميروني بقيادة المهاجم الخطير صامويل إيتو نجم برشلونة الأسباني سابقا وانتر ميلان حاليا ، لم يستطع الفريق اختراق الدفاع الجابوني بالشكل المطلوب في المباراة الأولى.

لذلك أصبح أمل المنتخب الكاميروني معلقا باستعادة الهجوم لتوازنه في مباراة الغد وهز شباك المنتخب الزامبي مبكرا لاستعادة الثقة.

وفي المقابل ، لم يقدم المنتخب الزامبي عرضا قويا في المباراة الأولى لكنه اكتسب ثقة كبيرة بالخروج متعادلا أمام نسور قرطاج والحصول على نقطة ثمينة في بداية مسيرته بالبطولة.

يأمل المنتخب الزامبي (الرصاصات النحاسية) في تفجير مفاجأة جديدة أمام أسود الكاميرون ولكن فرصته تبدو صعبة للغاية بعدما استيقظ الأسود بالإضافة إلى المستوى المتوسط للدفاع الزامبي الذي يمثل أضعف خطوط الفريق.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نسور قرطاج تتصدى لطموحات الجابون
*


*في اعقاب سقوطه في فخ التعادل مع نظيره الزامبي في المباراة الأولى ، لم يعد أمام المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم سوى تحقيق الفوز على نظيره الجابوني إذا أراد حقا الحفاظ على فرصته في بلوغ الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

ويلتقي المنتخب التونسي نظيره الجابوني غدا الأحد في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة ، بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وتمثل المباراة الفرصة الأخيرة لنسور قرطاج ، خاصة وأن مباراة الفريق الثالثة في المجموعة، الخميس المقبل ، ستكون أمام المنتخب الكاميروني وبالتالي سيكون الفريق بحاجة إلى الفوز في مباراة الغد لتجديد فرصته في المنافسة على إحدي بطاقتي المجموعة إلى دور الثمانية قبل المواجهة العصيبة مع أسود الكاميرون.

لكن آمال المنتخب التونسي ستصطدم بقوة مع طموحات المنتخب الجابوني الذي فجر كبرى مفاجآت البطولة حتى الآن عندما تغلب على نظيره الكاميروني 1/صفر في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة.

ويطمح المنتخب الجابوني إلى مواصلة مفاجآته وتحقيق فوز جديد خاصة وأن الفوز الثاني على التوالي سيضمن له التأهل لدور الثمانية ، دون انتظار لمباراته الثالثة في المجموعة مع المنتخب الزامبي الخميس ايضا.

كانت أول مشاركة للمنتخب الجابوني في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية من خلال بطولة عام 1994 ، حيث خرج فيها من الدور ،الأول لكنه نجح في بلوغ دور الثمانية في البطولة التالية عام 1996 بجنوب أفريقيا ، ويسعى إلى تكرار الإنجاز في مشاركته الرابعة بالبطولة الحالية.

كان الفوز الثمين للمنتخب الجابوني على أسود الكاميرون يوم الأربعاء الماضي هو الثاني فقط للفريق في تاريخ مشاركاته بالبطولة وهو يحلم بتحقيق فوزه الثالث والتقدم لدور الثمانية للمرة الثانية في تاريخه.

وثأر المنتخب الجابوني من نظيره الكاميروني الذي تغلب عليه ذهابا وإيابا في التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة الحالية ولبطولة كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ويسعى المدرب الفرنسي آلان جريس المدير الفني للمنتخب الجابوني إلى قيادة الفريق إلى دور الثمانية باعتباره الهدف الذي يسعى إلى تحقيقه قبل عامين من إقامة البطولة الأفريقية التالية بالتنظيم المشترك مع غينيا الاستوائية.

والمشكلة الحقيقية التي يعاني منها المنتخب الجابوني هي افتقاد عدد كبير من لاعبيه لحساسية المباريات بسبب عدم مشاركتهم مع أنديتهم أو عدم ارتباطهم بأي أندية ولكنه يستطيع التغلب على هذه المشكلة مع توالي المباريات.

ورغم ذلك يتمتع الفريق بالمستوى العالي الذي ظهر عليه حارس مرماه ديدييه أوفونو المحترف في لومان الفرنسي خلال المباراة الأولى أمام الكاميرون وهو ما يأمل الفريق في استمراره خلال المباراة غدا أمام نسور قرطاج.

أما المنتخب التونسي الذي يمر حاليا بمرحلة إعادة بناء بعد خروجه صفر اليدين من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا لصالح المنتخب النيجيري ، فقد ظهر بشكل أكثر تنظيما في المباراة الأولى أمام المنتخب الزامبي.

ونجح الفريق في تحويل تخلفه بهدف إلى تعادل ثمين 1/1 ، وكان بإمكانه تحقيق الفوز من الفرص التي سنحت له ، لكن الحظ عانده في معظم هذه الفرص ليصبح بحاجة إلى الفوز على المنتخب الجابوني في مباراة الغد من أجل الحفاظ على فرصته في التأهل لدور الثمانية قبل المواجهة العصيبة مع أسود الكاميرون.

وينتظر أن يعتمد الفريق كثيرا على المدافع ياسين ميكاري ولاعب خط الوسط أسامة الدراجي اللذين يتمتعان بثقة فوزي البنزرتي ،المدير الفني الوطني للفريق حيث يعلق عليهما آمالا عريضة في تحقيق الفوز.

ويواجه المنتخب التونسي مشكلة كبيرة قبل هذه المباراة حيث أسندت المباراة إلى الحكم البنيني كوفي كودجا مما أثار اعتراض الكثيرين في تونس حيث يرى التونسيون أنه ينحاز ضد الفرق التونسية وهو ما ظهر بوضوح قبل مباراة النجم الساحلي التونسي مع أهلي طرابلس الليبي في دوري أبطال أفريقيا الموسم الماضي حيث اعترض النادي التونسي على تعيين كودجا لإدارة المباراة.

بيد أن خبرة البنزرتي ورغبة الفريق التونسي الشاب تمثلان الوسيلة التي يستطيع من خلالها نسور قرطاج عبور كل هذه العقبات.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شكوى جديدة من عدم توافر ملاعب التدريب بالبطولة الأفريقية

أعرب منتخب مالي لكرة القدم عن شكواه من عدم السماح له بالتدريب على استاد العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا قبل مباراته المرتقبة مع منتخب مالاوي بعد غد الاثنين في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وتأتي شكوى منتخب مالي بعد أيام من الشكوى الرسمية التي قدمها منتخب مالاوي إلى الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) والتي ذكر فيهاأنه حرم من أي فرص للتدريب قبل مباراته مع المنتخب الأنجولي والتي خسرها صفر/2 أمس الأول الخميس ضمن منافسات المجموعة نفسها.

وذكر منتخب مالي أنه وصل إلى الاستاد ظهر أمس الجمعة لخوض التدريب ولكنه منع من الدخول لوجود المنتخب الجزائري في الملعب.

وذكرت تقارير اليوم السبت أن لاعبي منتخب مالي جلسوا في مقاعدهم بحافلة الفريق لمدة 30 دقيقة في انتظار السماح لهم بدخول الاستاد وبعدها حاولوا الدخول دون الحصول على تصريح بذلك ، فمنعهم أمن الاستاد.

ونقلت التقارير عن المدرب النيجيري ستيفن كيشي ، المدير الفني للفريق ، قوله إنه كان غاضبا للغاية بسبب هذه الواقعة.

وقال "أصابني الملل.. كيف يحدث ذلك ، كيف تصعد باللاعبين إلى الحافلة وتنتقل إلى الملعب ثم يخبرونك أنك لا تستطيع التدريب ؟ لا أعرف من المتسبب في هذا الخطأ".

وقال فيرجيليو سانتوس ، المتحدث باسم اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة إن الخطأ ليس من اللجنة ، مشيرا إلى أن منتخب مالي كان من المفترض أن يغادر العاصمة لواندا إلى مدينة كابيندا أمس الجمعة ولكنه أرجأ سفره إلى السبت.

وأضاف "كان من المفترض أن يتدرب منتخب الجزائر حتى الساعة 1700 (بتوقيت جرينتش) ، ولكنهم قرروا زيادة صعوبةالموقف أمام منتخب مالي ، بعدما شاهدوه أمام الاستاد ، حيث ظلوا في الملعب حتى الساعة 1815 ، مما أثار غضب منتخب مالي".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*رئيس اتحاد الكرة الأسباني في أنجولا تعاطفا مع مأساة منتخب توجو

استقبل الكاميروني عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) ، أنخيل ماريا فيار لونا نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) ورئيس الاتحاد الأسباني ، في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.

وسافر فيار ، وهو عضو باللجنة التنفيذية للفيفا ، إلى أنجولا أمس الجمعة خصيصا للتعاطف مع الكرة الأفريقية وتقديم تعازيه للاتحاد التوجولي لكرة القدم لوفاة اثنين من المسئولين إثر الهجوم المسلح الذي استهدف بعثة المنتخب التوجولي لدى وصولها إلى كابيندا بأنجولا للمشاركة في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الحالية.

ونقل موقع الكاف على الإنترنت عن فيار قوله إنه تأثر بشدة بالحادث المأساوي وأبدى تعاطفه وقدم تعازيه نيابة عن الاتحاد الأسباني.

ومن ناحيته ، قال حياتو إنه تأثر بزيارة فيار إلى لواندا في هذه الفترة الصعبة وأثنى على تلك الخطوة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]أحفاد الفراعنة حققوا رقما قياسيا جديدا في بطولات أفريقيا[/align]
*[align=center]
انتزع المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم رقما قياسيا جديدا في مشاركاته ببطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية حيث أصبح صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات المتتالية التي يحافظ فيها أي فريق على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في النهائيات ، حسبما أفاد الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) بموقعه على الانترنت.

وحافظ المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) على سجله خاليا من الهزائم عبر 13 مباراة متتالية في نهائيات البطولة منذ عام 2006 .

واقتسم المنتخب المصري الرقم القياسي السابق مع نظيره الكاميروني وذلك برصيد 12 مباراة لكل منهما حيث حققه المنتخب الكاميروني في الفترة من شباط/فبراير 2000 إلى شباط/فبراير 2004 وفاز خلال تلك الفترة بلقب البطولة عامي 2000 و2004 وفاز خلالها الفريق في ثماني مباريات في الوقت الأصلي وتعادل في اثنتين.

وحقق المنتتخب الكاميروني في البطولتين الفوز على منتخبات الجزائر وتونس والكونغو الديمقراطية وكوت ديفوار وتوجو ومصر ومالي وزيمبابوي.

كما تضمنت هذه الفترة الفوز على منتخبي نيجيريا والسنغال بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد التعادل في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي بنهائي البطولة عامي 2000 و2002 على الترتيب.

وسجل المنتخب الكاميروني في هذه المباريات 23 هدفا مقابل سبعة أهداف اهتزت بها شباكه.

أما المنتخب المصري فحافظ على سجله خاليا من الهزائم منذ 20 كانون ثان/يناير 2006 عندما حقق الفوز 3/صفر على نظيره الليبي في افتتاح البطولة بالقاهرة.

وتغلب الفريق بعد ذلك بقيادة مديره الفني الوطني حسن شحاتة على منتخبات كوت ديفوار والكونغو الديمقراطية والسنغال والكاميرون والسودان وأنجولا وكوت ديفوار والكاميرون مجددا ثم نيجيريا في افتتاح مبارياته بالبطولة الحالية في أنجولا وبذلك يكون الفريق قد حقق الفوز في عشر مباريات مقابل ثلاثة تعادلات كان منها الفوز على كوت ديفوار بضربات الترجيح في نهائي البطولة عام 2006 بالقاهرة.

وسجل المنتخب المصري على مدار هذه المباريات 29 هدفا واهتزت شباكه تسع مرات.

ويستطيع المنتخب المصري تعزيز هذا الرقم القياسي إذا واصل حفاظه على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في عدد آخر من المباريات بالبطولة الحالية في أنجولا.

[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهي  الشوط الاول من مباراة مصر وموزمبيق 
بنتيجة 0- 0 
وكان بطل المباراة حارس المرمي الموزمبيقي

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يعني في مباره هون

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة ريان
					

يعني في مباره هون


مباراة مصر وموزمبيق والنتيجة 1/0 لصالح مصر وباقي من الوقت 20 دقيقة
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نسور نيجيريا أفلتوا من كمين السناجب بضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل

أفلت نسور نيجيريا من الكمين وانتزعوا فوزا غاليا 1/صفر على منتخب بنين العنيد اليوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في نيجيريا.

وجدد المنتخب النيجيري بهذا الفوز أمله في الوصول للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) بالبطولة حيث حصد أول ثلاث نقاط له وصعد للمركز الثاني في جدول المجموعة انتظارا لنتيجة المباراة الثانية في المجموعة والتي تقام في وقت لاحق اليوم بين منتخبي مصر وموزمبيق.

بينما تجمد رصيد بنين عند نقطة واحدة وتراجع الفريق للمركز الرابع في المجموعة ليتضاءل أمله في بلوغ دور الثمانية خاصة وأن مباراة الفريق الثالثة ستكون أمام المنتخب المصري حامل اللقب.

قدم الفريقان عرضا جيدا من الناحية الفنية على مدار الشوطين وتفوق منتخب بنين (السناجب) على نظيره النيجيري من الناحية الخططية في معظم فترات الشوط الأول كما سنحت له العديد من الفرص الخطيرة ولكن غاب عنه التوفيق أمام مرمى نيجيريا.

وترجم منتخب نيجيريا واحدة من هجماته القليلة على مرمى بنين في الشوط الأول إلى هدف التقدم الذي سجله ياكوبو إيوجبيني في الدقيقة 42 من ضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل.

وواصل منتخب بنين تألقه في الشوط الثاني بغية تسجيل هدف التعادل ولكن الحظ عانده أكثر من مرة ليخرج المنتخب النيجيري بفوز غالي من هذه المباراة.

وتحسن أداء نسور نيجيريا عن المباراة الأولى لهم في البطولة والتي خسرها الفريق 1/3 أمام نظيره المصري حامل اللقب ولكن ظل أداء النسور بعيدا عن المستوى المعهود له وبعيدا تماما عن مستوى فريق يريد المنافسة على لقب البطولة.

ورغم تقدم المنتخب النيجيري بهدف قبل نهاية الشوط الأول بقليل ظل منتخب بنين على كفاحه حتى نهاية المباراة دون أن يصيبه اليأس.

قدم المنتخبان عرضا جيدا وأداء سريعا في الشوط الأول الذي واصل فيه المنتخب النيجيري أداءه البعيد عن مستواه المعهود استمرارا لما قدمه في المبارة الأولى التي خسرها 1/3 أمام المنتخب المصري.

وتفوق منتخب بنين على نظيره النيجيري في العديد من فترات هذا الشوط حيث أوقف جميع محاولاته الهجومية وشكل خطورة كبيرة على المرمى النيجيري وكاد يفتتح التسجيل ولكن سوء الحظ حرمه من التقدم على نسور نيجيريا.

وبدأ منتخب بنين المباراة بهجوم ضاغط أسفر عن بعض الخطورة على المرمى النيجيري في الدقائق الأولى ولكنه لم ينجح في هز الشباك نظرا للتسرع من جانب لاعبي بنين.

وشهدت الدقيقة الثالثة محاولة هجومية خطيرة لبنين ولكن المدافع النيجيري جوزيف يوبو أخرج الكرة في الوقت المناسب إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وسرعان ما نظم نسور نيجيريا صفوفهم وبدأوا في مبادلة منتخب بنين الهجوم وحاول بيتر أوديمونجي تسديد الكرة في شباك بنين من داخل منطقة الجزاء ومن زاوية صعبة ولكن تسديدته اصطدمت بالدفاع وخرجت إلى ركنية.

وبخلاف هذه الفرصة فشل نسور نيجيريا في تشكيل أي خطورة على مرمى بنين خلال الربع ساعة الأولى من اللقاء بسبب التكتل الدفاعي والتألق الواضح من مدافعي بنين واهتزاز الهجوم النيجيري.

بينما شكل هجمات بنين بعض الخطورة وكان منها فرصة في الدقيقة 12 وانتهت بتسديدة لعبها سيدات تشوموجو من خارج منطقة الجزاء ولكن الكرة مرت بجوار القائم على يمين حارس المرمى.

وأهدر ياكوبو إيوجبيني فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب النيجيري في الدقيقة 16 حيث تسرع في التسديد وهو منفرد تماما بحارس المرمى فذهبت الكرة خارج المرمى.

ورد عليها منتخب بنين في الدقيقة التالية بضربة حرة سددها ستيفان سيسينيون من ضربة حرة مرت فوق العارضة مباشرة.

ولعب أوديمونجي كرة عرضية من ناحية اليسار في الدقيقة 18 فلم تجد من يتابعها وشتتها دفاع بنين.

وتصدى راتشاد تشيتو لفرصة نيجيرية خطيرة في الدقيقة 23 حيث أمسك بالكرة من أمام مهاجمي نيجيريا. ورد عليها منتخب بنين بهجمة مماثلة لم يكتب لها النجاح.

بمرور الوقت ، اكتسب منتخب بنين ثقة كبيرة واستبسل مدافعوه في مواجهة أي محاولات من جانب المنتخب النيجيري الذي بدا مرتبكا بشكل كبير فانحصر معظم اللعب في وسط الملعب.

وأطلق النيجيري أوتشي كرة قوية من ضربة حرة في الدقيقة 31 ولكن الكرة مرت فوق العارضة مباشرة ورد عليها منتخب بنين بعدة هجمات متلاحقة في الدقيقتين 32 و33 لم يكتب لها النجاح.

وأنقذت العارضة منتخب نيجيريا من هدف مؤكد عندما تصدت لتسديدة صاروخية أطلقها سيسينيون من مسافة بعيدة تصل إلى 35 مترا وذلك في الدقيقة 39 ليثير بها الرعب والقلق في نفوس لاعبي نيجيريا.

وشهدت الدقيقة 41 أول هجمة حقيقية خطيرة لنسور نيجيريا ولكن حارس بنين تصدى لضربة رأس رائعة لعبها إيوجبيني ولكن ظلت الخطورة قائمة أمام مرمى بنين حيث سدد أوديمونجي الكرة برأسه مجددا قبل أن يطلق الحكم صفارته محتسبا ضربة جزاء لنيجيريا اثر لمسة يد على رومالد بوكو الذي نال إنذارا على لمسة اليد.

ووقف لاعبو بنين في حالة ذهول شديد نظرا لعدم وضوح نية التعمد من جانب اللاعب بوكو.

وتقدم إيوجبيني لتسديد ضربة الجزاء حيث وضعها على يمين الحارس محرزا هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 42 على عكس سير اللعب في هذا الشوط الذي كان منتخب بنين هو الأفضل فيه حيث تعامل خططيا مع المباراة بشكل أفضل من نسور نيجيريا.

وبدأ المنتخب النيجيري الشوط الثاني بهجوم مكثف بغية تعزيز فوزه ولكن دفاع بنين واصل الصمود ولم ييأس فريق السناجب حيث سعى للحفاظ على هذه النتيجة انتظارا لتسجيل هدف التعادل في أي وقت.

وسدد المدافع النيجيري داني شيتو كرة قوية اثر ضربة حرة تهيأت له ولكن حارس بنين تصدى لها على مرتين ثم تدخل الدفاع لإبعاد الخطورة من أمام مرماه.

ورد منتخب بنين بهجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة 54 عبر اللاعب رزاق أوموتويسي ولكن الدفاع أغلق الطريق نحو المرمى لتصل الكرة في النهاية إلى سيسينيون خارج منطقة الجزاء ليسددها بجوار القائم.

ولعب أونيكاتشي أوبام في دفاع المنتخب النيجيري بدلا من يوبو للإصابة. وأهدر منتخب بنين فرصتين أخريين في الدقيقة 55 .

وتوالت هجمات بنين بحثا عن هدف التعادل فلم يجد المدرب شايبو أمادو المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب النيجيري سوى إجراء تغيير لتنشيط أداء الفريق وتخفيف الضغط على مدافعيه بنزول نسوفور أوبينا في الدقيقة 59 بدلا من إيوجبيني في خط الهجوم.

ولم يتغير الأداء رغم هذين التغييرين فظل سير اللعب في اتجاه المرمى النيجيري ولكن مهاجمي بنين افتقدوا للدقة المطلوبة في الهجوم ففشلوا في هز الشباك النيجيرية.

ودفع المدرب الفرنسي ميشيل دوساييه المدير الفني لمنتخب بنين بالمدافع فيليسيان سينجبو في الدقيقة 67 بدلا من المدافع إيمانويل إيمورو للإصابة أيضا.

وأنقذ حارس بنين فريقه من هجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة 70 اثر هجمة نيجيرية خطيرة عندما أمسك بالكرة قبل قدم أوديمونجي.

وفي الدقيقة 73 ، خرج راتشاد تشيتو حارس مرمى بنين مصابا وحل مكانه الحارس يوان ديودونو الذي خاض المباراة الأولى للفريق في البطولة والتي انتهت بالتعادل 2/2 مع موزمبيق. كما لعب النيجيري ساني كيتا في الدقيقة 74 بدلا من كالو أوتشي.

وظل الأداء كما هو في الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني حيث بذل منتخب بنين جهدا كبيرا لتحقيق التعادل دون جدوى بينما حرص لمنتخب النيجيري على التأمين الدفاعي أكثر من المحاولات الهجومية.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*بزاز وصايفي يغيبان عن مباراة الجزائر أمام انجولا بكأس أفريقيا

تأكد غياب ياسين بزاز ورفيق صايفي عن صفوف المنتخب الجزائري في مباراته أمام انجولا بعد غد الاثنين ضمن الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقة.

وقال المدرب الجزائري رابح سعدان للإذاعة الجزائرية اليوم السبت أن بزاز مازال يعاني من آلام بالركبة بعد تعرضه لالتحام قوي في مباراة مالي التي جرت الخميس الماضي مشيرا أن رفيق صايفي يعاني هو أيضا من إصابة قديمة بالعضلات مما يستدعي بقاؤهما خارج حساباته على الأقل في المباراة المقبلة.

وأوضح سعدان انه لم يفصل بعد في مسالة إقحام المدافع عنتر يحيى ولاعب خط الوسط مراد مغني اللذين اندمجا مع المجموعة بعد تعافيهما النسبي من الإصابة مشيرا بأنه ليس قلق لغياب عدد من اللاعبين الأساسيين لقناعته بامتلاك المنتخب لاعبين صاعدين يجب عليهم استغلال الفرص المتاحة أمامهم.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* الملعب الرئيسي محط انتقادات المنتخبات المشاركة بكأس الأمم 2010*
*
*
*
*
*لم يسلم الملعب الرئيسي 11 نوفمبر في العاصمة لواندا المستضيف لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية السابعة والعشرين  في انجولا حتى 31 يناير الحالي ، من انتقادات شديدة خصوصا من المنتخبات الاربعة الممثلة للمجموعة الاولى في الدور الاول وهي انجولا المضيفة والجزائر ومالي ومالاوي.*

*فبعد 4 مباريات فقط او بالأحرى مباراتي الجولة الاولى بما ان العيب كان واضحا للعيان في المباراة الثالثة بين الجزائر ومالي ، بدت ارضية الملعب في حالة يرثى لها وتؤثر كثيرا على العروض الفنية للمنتخبات وتعيق تحرك الكرة بشكل جيد وتحول دون تمكين اللاعبين من ابراز مهاراتهم الفنية او حتى التحكم في الكرة سواء في التمرير او التسديد.*

*وعلى الرغم من حداثته حيث شيد في 27  ديسمبر الماضي ، الا ان ملعب 11 نوفمبر والذي تكفل الصينيون ببنائه والاكبر بين الملاعب الاربعة التي شيدها الصينيون للبطولة (يتسع ل50 الف متفرج)، يبدو وكانه يعود الى زمن بعيد.* 

*صحيح ان شكل الملعب رائع جدا ويذهل الجماهير كونه يشبه الى حد بعيد ملعب "عش الطائر" الذي استضاف دورة الالعاب الاولمبية الاخيرة في الصين ، بيد ان الجوهر والاساس لا يعتبر في مستوى تطلعات الجماهير والمنتخبات المشاركة.*

*وقال قائد مالي لاعب وسط ريال مدريد الاسباني مامادو ديارا "جئنا هنا على اساس مواجهة منتخبات انجولا والجزائر ومالي ، لكننا اكتشفنا خصما جديدا وهو ارضية الملعب. عانينا كثيرا في المباراتين الاوليين ولم نتمكن من ابراز مؤهلاتنا الفنية وتطبيق خططنا التكتيكية التي تعتمد على اللعب بسرعة والتمريرات القصيرة".*

*واضاف "الملعب يعطي انطباعا رائعا من الخارج ، لكن الارضية غير صالحة بتاتا للعب مباراة في كرة القدم. اقيمت 4 مباريات فقط حتى الان على هذا الملعب ، وتخيلوا معي كيف ستكون حالته فيما بعد وتحديدا في المباراة النهائية".*

*يذكر ان 5 مباريات اخرى ستقام على ملعب 11 نوفمبرو بينها مباراة انجولا والجزائر الاثنين  في الجولة الثالثة والاخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الاولى ، وبوركينا فاسو وغانا ضمن الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الثانية ، ومباراة واحدة في ربع النهائي ومثلها في نصف النهائي ثم المباراة النهائية.*

*وتابع ديارا "ارضية الملعب هي اساس الفرجة والاستمتاع والعروض الجيدة ، لم نر شيئا من هذا القبيل هنا في لوندا بل نلنا نصيبنا من الاصابات".*

*وشاطر مدرب انجولا البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه، ديارا الرأي معبرا عن اسفه من الحالة المزرية لارضية الملعب والتي كانت سببا رئيسيا في اصابة ابرز نجومه فلافيو امادو وجيلبرتو اللذين سيغيبان على الارجح عن المباراة الحاسمة امام الجزائر.*

*وقال جوزيه "صحيح ان هدفنا هو احراز اللقب لكن الثمن غالي جدا ، حتى الان تعرض لاعبان لاصابة خطيرة (فلافيو وجيلبرتو) ولا نعرف ماذا يخبىء لنا القدر في المستقبل".*

*واضطر جيلبرتو الى ترك الملعب اواخر الشوط الاول بسبب الام في ركبته اليسرى ، قبل ان يلحق به فلافيو هداف البطولة حتى الان برصيد 3 اهداف ، في الدقيقة 60 بسبب تمزق عضلي في فخذه الايسر ، كما اصيب زويلا في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة، وعانى مانوتشو من الام في فخذه الايمن.* 

*وكان ديدي تعرض للاصابة في المباراة الاولى امام مالي 4-4 الاحد الماضي في المباراة الافتتاحية وغاب بالتالي عن مباراة الامس.*

*واضاف جوزيه "اجرينا 3 تبديلات اضطرارية ولحسن حظنا اننا كانا متقدمين في النتيجة. ماذا لو تعلق الامر بتخلفنا في النتيجة لن نتمكن من اجراء اي تبديل تكتيكي".*

*واردف قائلا "اننا نعاني اصلا من غياب المنافسة لدى اغلب لاعبينا الذين لا يلبعون اساسيين في فرقهم الاوروبية والبطولة المحلية توقفت قبل شهرين ، فاضيفت لنا محنة ارضية الملعب ، انها مسألة كارثية واتمنى الخروج باقل الخسائر في الاصابات اقلها في الدور الاول".*

*ولم يخرج مدرب الجزائر رابح سعدان عن هذا الاطار وقال "النقطة السوداء في المباراة هي ارضية الملعب ، انها غير صالحة بتاتا لاجراء مباراة في كرة القدم. بدلا من التفكير في كيفية وطريقة اللعب يصبح الشغل الشاغل للاعبين هو ارضية الملعب وطريقة التعامل مع الكرة وتمريرها وترويضها وحتى التخلص منها".*

*واضاف "ارضية الملعب صعبت مهمة اللاعبين ولحسن حظنا اننا خرجنا باقل الخسائر سواء بالنتيجة او الاصابات".*

*اما مدرب مالاوي كيناه بيري فصب جام غضبه على اللجنة المنظمة والاتحاد الانجولي كونهم رفضوا السماح لفريقه بالتدريب على ارضية الملعب عشية المباراة ، وقال لم نمنح الفرصة للتدريب على ملعب المباراة ، لقد قدمنا احتجاجا الى الاتحادين الافريقي والانجولي، لانه لا يعقل الا نتدرب على ملعب المباراة خصوصا عشية اجرائها".*

*وتابع "في ظروف مثل هذه يجب ان نقف على كل كبيرة وصغيرة في ارضية الملعب حتى نكون على دراية بما ينتظرنا. فوجئنا كما جميع المنتخبات بالحالة السيئة لارضية الملعب. انها مأساة".*

*يذكر ان اللجنة المنظمة سمحت للمنتخبات الاربعة بالتدريب مرة واحدة فقط في الملعب الرئيسي حتى الان وكانت قبل يومين من انطلاق البطولة. ويبدو انها شعرت بحراجة الموقف وامكانية تردي حالة الملعب فرفضت الترخيص للمنتخبات بمعاودة التدريب عليها خصوصا ان قوانين الاتحادين الافريقي والدولي تنص على ضرورة اجراء المنتخبات للتدريبات على الملعب الرئيسي عشية المباراة وفي التوقيت الذي من المقرر ان تقام فيه.*

*واكد مسؤول في اللجنة المنظمة رفض الكشف عن هويته في تصريح لوكالة فرانس برس: "صحيح ، ارضية الملعب تشكل عائقا على اللاعبين ، لكن ليس بدرجة سيئة للغاية، نتفهم اراء المدربين واللاعبين ، لكن ما عسانا فعله، لذلك قررنا وقف التدريبات عشية المباريات ونبذل كل ما في وسعنا لتجهيز ارضية الملعب يوم المباريات ، اعتقد ان المشكلة ستكون أخف وطأة فيما بعد بحكم استضافة الملعب لمباراة واحدة فقط وليس مباراتين كما كانت الحال في الجولتين الاولى والثانية".*

*وتابع "بذلت انجولا جهودا كبيرة حتى يكون الملعب جاهزا للبطولة ، لكن هناك ظروفا خارجة عن ارادتنا ، وتتمثل في غياب المعدات الضرورية للقيام بصيانة الملعب".*

*واردف قائلا "نبذل قصارى جهدنا حتى ايام المباريات" في اشارة الى دخول مجموعة من العاملين بين شوطي المباراتين ونهاية المباراة الاولى من اجل اعادة العشب الى مكانه".*

*واوضح احد المسؤولين عن الشركة الانجليزية التي كلفت بتجهيز ارضية الملعب "جميع معدات الصيانة في انجلترا لاسباب كثيرة ابرزها مشكلة الجمارك الانجولية التي تحتاج الى وقت طويل من اجل الافراج على كل ما يدخل الى انجولا".*

*وتابع المصدر الذي رفض بدوره الكشف عن هويته "اذا كان حفل الافتتاح سيشهد كارثة ، فما بالك باجهزة صيانة الملعب" في اشارة الى رفض الجمارك الانجولية الافراج عن شاشة عملاقة ارتكزت عليها فقرات الحفل في ملعب 11 نوفمبرو.*

*وارسلت الشاشة العملاقة البالغة مساحتها 6 الاف متر مربع من القماش الابيض مقسمة على جزأين وارتفاع 35 م ، عبر طائرة شحن من المانيا مطلع  ديسمبر الماضي ، ولكن ادارة الجمارك حجزتها في مطار لواندا لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع ، تاركين وقتا قليلا للمصممين من اجل اجراء بروفات حفل الافتتاح.*

*واوضح احد المقاولين النمسويين الذين اشرفوا على حفل الافتتاح والذي فضل عدم الكشف عن هويته في تصريح لوكالة فرانس برس امس الخميس: "تركيب شاشة عملاقة مثل هذه لم يحدث قط من قبل ، وعادة ما نحتاج على الأقل الى اسبوعين لإجراء البروفات"، مضيفا "بيد ان جميع معداتنا كانت محتجزة في ادارة الجمارك ، ولم يتم الافراج عنها سوى في 7 يناير الحالي ، اي قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط من يوم الافتتاح".*

*وتابع "لم يحدث لنا ذلك من قبل ، لكننا كنا نعمل 24 ساعة في اليوم ، والحمد لله بان كل شيء جرى بخير في نهاية المطاف".* 

*واختتم قائلا "ليس لدينا اي فكرة عن السبب الذي جعل ادارة الجمارك ترفض الإفراج عنها".*

----------


## العالي عالي

* رابح سعدان: قادرون على الفوز أمام انفولا

* *قال المدرب الوطني رابح سعدان بعد النصر الذي سجله المنتخب الوطني في لقاء أمس ضد مالي بهدف مقابل لاشي، وكما كان متوقعا فإن المباراة كانت صعبة.. ففي بداية اللقاء كان يوجد هناك نوع من الربك الذي تمكنت النخبة الوطنية من تجاوزه بمضي الدقائق الأولى، وهو ما ترجم في فتح باب التسجيل. أما في الشوط كان الاحتفاظ بالكرة لدى اللاعبين، وحسن استغلال الوقت والتركيز سمة بارزة في الأداء الجزائري على مدار الشوط كاملا.*
*وفي حديث لحصة “مجلة كرة القدم” للقناة الإذاعية الثالثة هنأ سعدان بالمناسبة الفريق المالي على الأداء الجيد والحضري والنظيف الذي تميز به، غبر أن النخبة الجزائرية أدت مباراة جيدة، وكانت أفضل من منافسها من كل النواحي، خصوصا في الشوط الثاني.
وبخصوص اللقاء المرتقب ضد أنغولا قال المدرب الوطني بصعوبته، مبديا تفاؤله بإمكانية الفوز، خصوصا وأن عناصر النخبة الوطنية تملك من المؤهلات ما يقودها إلى هذا الفوز، وربما التعادل الذي من الممكن أن يخدم النخبة الوطنية، مشيرا في ذات المقام إلى ملف خالد لموشية الذي أسال الكثير من الحبر أنه قد طوي نهائيا، وان عنتر يحي لا يمكن المغامرة به للإصابة التي يعاني منها.
كما تطرق سعدان من وجهة نظر تحليلية إلى التعثر المفاجئ للفريق الوطني في مباراته الاولى و إلى مختلف اللقاءات التي عرفتها المجموعات المشاركة في كأس أمم افريقيا*.

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحفاد الفراعنة في دور الثمانية الأفريقي بفوز عسير على أفاعي موزمبيق

تقدم المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم خطوة جديدة على طريق الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي بفوز صعب 2/صفر على نظيره الموزمبيقي اليوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأصبح المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) ثاني الفرق المتأهلة للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) للبطولة بعدما رفع رصيده إلى ست نقاط ليتصدر المجموعة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام نظيره النيجيري الذي حقق الفوز 1/صفر على منتخب بنين في وقت سابق اليوم.

وضمن المنتخب المصري بذلك صدارة المجموعة بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراتي الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة وذلك بفضل النتيجة المباشرة مع المنتخب النيجيري.

وتجمد رصيد منتخب موزمبيق (الأفاعي) عند نقطة واحدة ليقتسم المركز الأخير مع منتخب بنين وإن تفوق الأخير بفارق الأهداف.

وكان المنتخب المصري هو الأفضل على مدار الشوطين وإن ظهر بعض الارتباك في الأداء والتسرع من جانب لاعبيه في العديد من الهجمات.

وخاض المنتخب المصري المباراة بنفس التشكيل الذي تغلب به على نظيره النيجيري 3/1 في المباراة الأول باستثناء مشاركة اللاعب محمود عبد الرازق (شيكابالا) في التشكيل الأساسي بدلا من حسام غالي المصاب بالإنفلونزا.

ووضح تأثر عدد من لاعبي المنتخب المصري بالإجهاد نتيجة الجهد الكبير الذي بذلوه في مباراة نيجيريا وكذلك إصابة بعضهم بالإنفلونزا في الأيام القليلة الماضية.

وأعطى هذا الفوز دفعة معنوية هائلة ومزيدا من التفاؤل والثقة خاصة وأن الفريق أحرز لقب البطولة في عامي 1986 و1988 بعد فوزه على المنتخب الموزمبيقي 2/صفر أيضا في الدور الأول لكل من البطولتين.

ولم يقدم المنتخب المصري ، الفائز بلقب البطولتين الماضيتين عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا ، العرض المتوقع منه في المباراة ولكنه انتزع ثلاث نقاط ثمينة ضمن بها التأهل لدور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الثالثة بالمجموعة أمام منتخب بنين يوم الأربعاء المقبل.

ورفع المنتخب المصري رصيده من المباريات المتتالية التي يحافظ فيها على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا إلى 14 مباراة متتالية كانت بدايتها بالفوز على ليبيا 3/صفر في المباراة الافتتاحية لبطولة عام 2006 بمصر.

وكان المنتخب المصري قد انفرد بالرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات المتتالية التي يحافظ فيها أي فريق على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في النهائيات بعد فوزه على نيجيريا في المباراة الماضية بينما يحتل المنتخب الكاميروني المركز الثاني برصيد 12 مباراة متتالية حققها بين عامي 2000 و2004 وأحرز خلالها لقب البطولة عامي 2000 و2002 .

وسنحت أول هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقة الرابعة اثر كرة طولية من هاني سعيد إلى عماد متعب الذي لحق بالكرة ولعبها عرضية مرت أمام مرمى موزمبيق لكنها لم تجد المتابع لتضيع الفرصة الثمينة.

وبخلاف هذه الفرصة جاءت الدقائق الأولى من المباراة سجالا بين الفريقين حيث تبادلا المحاولات الهجومية لكنها تكسرت في وسط الملعب نظرا ليقظة المدافعين بالإضافة لنجاحهم في قطع معظم الكرات الطولية التي اعتمد عليها الفريقان.

ودفعت هذه الكرات الطولية غير المفيدة المدرب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب المصري إلى إعطاء تعليماته بضرورة تهدئة اللعب وتنظيم صفوفهم ولعب التمريرات المتقنة الأرضية بدلا من الكرات الطولية التي يستطيع الدفاع الموزمبيقي قطعها بسهولة.

وأيقظ اللاعب الموزمبيقي جونسالفيز فومو المنتخب المصري على تسديدة قوية من مسافة بعيدة للغاية تقترب من خط وسط الملعب وتصدى لها عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري وأمسكها بثبات.

واستجاب لاعبو مصر بالفعل لتعليمات مدربهم ونجحوا في تنظيم صفوفهم تدريجيا وكادت تمريرة شيكابالا في الدقيقة 14 تسفر عن خطورة فائقة ولكن الدفاع قطعها في التوقيت المناسب. ورد تيكو تيكو بتسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 16 ولكنها مرت خارج المرمى.

وتكررت الكرات المقطوعة من الفريقين ومن إحداها كاد فومو يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المرمى المصري لكنه فضل التسديد فذهبت الكرة إلى ضربة مرمى في الدقيقة 17 ورد عليها محمد زيدان بكرة أخرى في الدقيقة التالية لكن الحارس أمسك بالكرة في الوقت المناسب مع عدم وجود المساندة من باقي لاعبي المنتخب المصري.

وشهدت الدقيقة 20 فرصة أخرى للمنتخب المصري عبر محمد زيدان الذي تباطأ في التسديد ثم مررها إلى أحمد حسن قائد الفر يق الذي لعبها ضعيفة ولمسها الحارس لتخرج إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

ورد فومو بتسديدة قوية من ضربة حرة اصطدمت بالحائط البشري الدفاعي وخرجت إلى ركنية تعامل معها الدفاع المصري بيقظة تامة.

بمرور الوقت ، فرض المنتخب المصري سيطرته على مجريات اللعب وأصبح أكثر استحواذا على الكرة والأفضل انتشارا في الملعب والأكثر هجوما.

وأعلن شيكابالا عن نفسه بقوة في الدقيقة 25 عندما راوغ أكثر من مدافع وسدد كرة زاحفة قوية أخرجها الحارس الموزمبيقي رافاييل كابانجو إلى ركنية لعبها زيدان وأخرجها الدفاع مجددا إلى ركنية ولعبها زيدان مجددا وشتتها الدفاع.

وشهدت الدقيقة 28 فرصة أخرى خطيرة للمنتخب المصري اثر تمريرة بينية من أحمد فتحي إلى شيكابالا الذي انفرد بالحارس الموزمبيقي لكنه فضل التمرير فشتتها الدفاع إلى ضربة ركنية قبل المهاجم المتحفز عماد متعب.

وفي الدقيقة التالية وصلت الكرة على رأس المدافع المصري محمود فتح الله المتقدم داخل منطقة جزاء موزمبيق لكنه لعبها ضعيفة وشتتها الدفاع الموزمبيقي مجددا.

وأنذر الحكم اللاعب الموزمبيقي داريو كان في الدقيقة 31 للخشونة مع متعب الذي كاد يسجل هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 31 أيضا اثر تسديدة من زميله أحمد فتحي ارتدت من الحارس الموزمبيقي ثم أنقذ الحارس الكرة مجددا من أمام متعب لتضيع الفرصة.

وانحصر الأداء في وسط الملعب خلال الدقائق التالية حتى سدد أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري الكرة من مسافة بعيدة في الدقيقة 39 ليمسكها الحارس الموزمبيقي بسهولة.

ومن هجمة مرتدة سريعة في الدقيقة 44 لعب متعب كرة عرضية خطيرة ولكن الدفاع الموزمبيقي أخرجها إلى ضربة ركنية لعبها زيدان وأبعدها الحارس الموزمبيقي بقبضة يده.

وضغط المنتخب المصري في الوقت بدل الضائع وأسفر هذا الضغط عن هجمة خطيرة وخطأ من الدفاع الموزمبيقي لينهي متعب الهجمة بتسديدة قوية من حدود المنطقة تصدى لها اللحارس الموزمبيقي بصعوبة بالغة لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ، كثف المنتخب المصري من هجومه بناء على تعليمات الجهاز الفني بين الشوطين.

وشن عماد متعب أول هجمة بهذا الشوط في الدقيقة 46 ولكنه سقط داخل منطقة الجزاء وأشار الحكم باستمرار اللعب. وبعدها سدد زيدان كرة أخرى في يد الحارس الموزمبيقي.

ولم يمض سوى لحظات بعدها حتى لعب أحمد فتحي الكرة عرضية من ناحية اليمين في ثاني هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب المصري حاول المدافع الموزمبيقي داريو كان المحترف السابق بالدوري المصري إبعادها لكنه أسكنها عن طريق الخطأ في شباك فريقه في الدقيقة 47 ليكون الهدف الثاني لنفس اللاعب عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه بعد هدفه في مباراة بنين.

وأجرى حسن شحاتة التغيير الأول لفريقه في نفس الدقيقة بنزول أحمد المحمدي بدلا من هاني سعيد الذي كاد خروجه يتسبب في مشكلة اثر خطأ من زملائه كاد مهاجم موزمبيق يسجل منه هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 52 .

ورد سيد معوض بتسديدة من داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 53 ولكن الكرة لمست أحد المدافعين وخرجت إلى ركنية لم تستغل.

واستمر الارتباك واضحا في دفاع المنتخب المصري نتيجة خروج هاني سعيد ولكن الهجوم الموزمبيقي لم يكن بالمستوى الذي يؤهله لهز الشباك. ولعب أحمد عيد عبد الملك في الدقيقة 57 بدلا من زيدان.

وسجل ميرو هدفا للمنتخب الموزمبيقي اثر تمريرة رائعة من زميله بيلا في الدقيقة 59 ولكن الحكم ألغاها بدعوى التسلل.

وتغاضى الحكم عن إنذار اللاعب سيتوي ميكسر الذي وجه لكمة إلى وجه متعب ليمنعه من الانفراد بالحارس الموزمبيقي.

وكادت أخطاء الحارس الموزمبيقي تكلف فريقه غاليا ولكن الهجوم المصري افتقد للتركيز المطلوب خاصة بعد خروج زيدان مما دفع شحاتة إلى الدفع بالمهاجم الشاب محمد ناجي (جدو) بدلا من شيكابالا كما لعب هاجي بدلا من تيكو تيكو في صفوف المنتخب الموزمبيقي في الدقيقة 69 .

وراوغ أحمد عيد عبد الملك أكثر من لاعب موزمبيقي واخترق منطقة الجزاء ولكنه تسرع وسدد الكرة فوق المرمى بدلا من التمرير إلى زملائه.

وتراجع أداء المنتخب المصري بمرور الوقت ورغم ذلك ظل هو الأفضل والأخطر كما تغاضى الحكم عن احتساب ضربة جزاء لقائده أحمد حسن في الدقيقة 75 بعد إعاقة واضحة من مدافع موزمبيقي.

واستغل اللاعب البديل جدو إحدى التمريرات البينية في الدقيقة 81 وسجل هدف الاطمئنان للمنتخب المصري ليكون الثاني له في البطولة الحالية بعدما سجل الهدف الثالث لمصر في المباراة السابقة أمام منتخب نيجيريا.

وتوترت أعصاب المنتخب الموزمبيقي في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة وفشل الفريقان في تغيير النتيجة لتنتهي المباراة بفوز أحفاد الفراعنة بهدفين نظيفين.
*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]مبروك لمصر  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=right]مبروك لمصر 
> [/align]


الف مبروك مصطفي على فوز المنتخب المصري على موزمبيق
لكن مباراته مع نيجيريا كان أفضل لكن حقق المهم وان شاء الله بنشوف النهائي عربي

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحفاد الفراعنة في دور الثمانية الأفريقي بفوز عسير على أفاعي موزمبيق

تقدم المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم خطوة جديدة على طريق الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي بفوز صعب 2/صفر على نظيره الموزمبيقي اليوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأصبح المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) ثاني الفرق المتأهلة للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) للبطولة بعدما رفع رصيده إلى ست نقاط ليتصدر المجموعة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام نظيره النيجيري الذي حقق الفوز 1/صفر على منتخب بنين في وقت سابق اليوم.

وضمن المنتخب المصري بذلك صدارة المجموعة بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراتي الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة وذلك بفضل النتيجة المباشرة مع المنتخب النيجيري.

وتجمد رصيد منتخب موزمبيق (الأفاعي) عند نقطة واحدة ليقتسم المركز الأخير مع منتخب بنين وإن تفوق الأخير بفارق الأهداف.

وكان المنتخب المصري هو الأفضل على مدار الشوطين وإن ظهر بعض الارتباك في الأداء والتسرع من جانب لاعبيه في العديد من الهجمات.

وخاض المنتخب المصري المباراة بنفس التشكيل الذي تغلب به على نظيره النيجيري 3/1 في المباراة الأول باستثناء مشاركة اللاعب محمود عبد الرازق (شيكابالا) في التشكيل الأساسي بدلا من حسام غالي المصاب بالإنفلونزا.

ووضح تأثر عدد من لاعبي المنتخب المصري بالإجهاد نتيجة الجهد الكبير الذي بذلوه في مباراة نيجيريا وكذلك إصابة بعضهم بالإنفلونزا في الأيام القليلة الماضية.

وأعطى هذا الفوز دفعة معنوية هائلة ومزيدا من التفاؤل والثقة خاصة وأن الفريق أحرز لقب البطولة في عامي 1986 و1988 بعد فوزه على المنتخب الموزمبيقي 2/صفر أيضا في الدور الأول لكل من البطولتين.

ولم يقدم المنتخب المصري ، الفائز بلقب البطولتين الماضيتين عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا ، العرض المتوقع منه في المباراة ولكنه انتزع ثلاث نقاط ثمينة ضمن بها التأهل لدور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الثالثة بالمجموعة أمام منتخب بنين يوم الأربعاء المقبل.

ورفع المنتخب المصري رصيده من المباريات المتتالية التي يحافظ فيها على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا إلى 14 مباراة متتالية كانت بدايتها بالفوز على ليبيا 3/صفر في المباراة الافتتاحية لبطولة عام 2006 بمصر.

وكان المنتخب المصري قد انفرد بالرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات المتتالية التي يحافظ فيها أي فريق على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في النهائيات بعد فوزه على نيجيريا في المباراة الماضية بينما يحتل المنتخب الكاميروني المركز الثاني برصيد 12 مباراة متتالية حققها بين عامي 2000 و2004 وأحرز خلالها لقب البطولة عامي 2000 و2002 .

وسنحت أول هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقة الرابعة اثر كرة طولية من هاني سعيد إلى عماد متعب الذي لحق بالكرة ولعبها عرضية مرت أمام مرمى موزمبيق لكنها لم تجد المتابع لتضيع الفرصة الثمينة.

وبخلاف هذه الفرصة جاءت الدقائق الأولى من المباراة سجالا بين الفريقين حيث تبادلا المحاولات الهجومية لكنها تكسرت في وسط الملعب نظرا ليقظة المدافعين بالإضافة لنجاحهم في قطع معظم الكرات الطولية التي اعتمد عليها الفريقان.

ودفعت هذه الكرات الطولية غير المفيدة المدرب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب المصري إلى إعطاء تعليماته بضرورة تهدئة اللعب وتنظيم صفوفهم ولعب التمريرات المتقنة الأرضية بدلا من الكرات الطولية التي يستطيع الدفاع الموزمبيقي قطعها بسهولة.

وأيقظ اللاعب الموزمبيقي جونسالفيز فومو المنتخب المصري على تسديدة قوية من مسافة بعيدة للغاية تقترب من خط وسط الملعب وتصدى لها عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري وأمسكها بثبات.

واستجاب لاعبو مصر بالفعل لتعليمات مدربهم ونجحوا في تنظيم صفوفهم تدريجيا وكادت تمريرة شيكابالا في الدقيقة 14 تسفر عن خطورة فائقة ولكن الدفاع قطعها في التوقيت المناسب. ورد تيكو تيكو بتسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 16 ولكنها مرت خارج المرمى.

وتكررت الكرات المقطوعة من الفريقين ومن إحداها كاد فومو يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المرمى المصري لكنه فضل التسديد فذهبت الكرة إلى ضربة مرمى في الدقيقة 17 ورد عليها محمد زيدان بكرة أخرى في الدقيقة التالية لكن الحارس أمسك بالكرة في الوقت المناسب مع عدم وجود المساندة من باقي لاعبي المنتخب المصري.

وشهدت الدقيقة 20 فرصة أخرى للمنتخب المصري عبر محمد زيدان الذي تباطأ في التسديد ثم مررها إلى أحمد حسن قائد الفر يق الذي لعبها ضعيفة ولمسها الحارس لتخرج إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

ورد فومو بتسديدة قوية من ضربة حرة اصطدمت بالحائط البشري الدفاعي وخرجت إلى ركنية تعامل معها الدفاع المصري بيقظة تامة.

بمرور الوقت ، فرض المنتخب المصري سيطرته على مجريات اللعب وأصبح أكثر استحواذا على الكرة والأفضل انتشارا في الملعب والأكثر هجوما.

وأعلن شيكابالا عن نفسه بقوة في الدقيقة 25 عندما راوغ أكثر من مدافع وسدد كرة زاحفة قوية أخرجها الحارس الموزمبيقي رافاييل كابانجو إلى ركنية لعبها زيدان وأخرجها الدفاع مجددا إلى ركنية ولعبها زيدان مجددا وشتتها الدفاع.

وشهدت الدقيقة 28 فرصة أخرى خطيرة للمنتخب المصري اثر تمريرة بينية من أحمد فتحي إلى شيكابالا الذي انفرد بالحارس الموزمبيقي لكنه فضل التمرير فشتتها الدفاع إلى ضربة ركنية قبل المهاجم المتحفز عماد متعب.

وفي الدقيقة التالية وصلت الكرة على رأس المدافع المصري محمود فتح الله المتقدم داخل منطقة جزاء موزمبيق لكنه لعبها ضعيفة وشتتها الدفاع الموزمبيقي مجددا.

وأنذر الحكم اللاعب الموزمبيقي داريو كان في الدقيقة 31 للخشونة مع متعب الذي كاد يسجل هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 31 أيضا اثر تسديدة من زميله أحمد فتحي ارتدت من الحارس الموزمبيقي ثم أنقذ الحارس الكرة مجددا من أمام متعب لتضيع الفرصة.

وانحصر الأداء في وسط الملعب خلال الدقائق التالية حتى سدد أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري الكرة من مسافة بعيدة في الدقيقة 39 ليمسكها الحارس الموزمبيقي بسهولة.

ومن هجمة مرتدة سريعة في الدقيقة 44 لعب متعب كرة عرضية خطيرة ولكن الدفاع الموزمبيقي أخرجها إلى ضربة ركنية لعبها زيدان وأبعدها الحارس الموزمبيقي بقبضة يده.

وضغط المنتخب المصري في الوقت بدل الضائع وأسفر هذا الضغط عن هجمة خطيرة وخطأ من الدفاع الموزمبيقي لينهي متعب الهجمة بتسديدة قوية من حدود المنطقة تصدى لها اللحارس الموزمبيقي بصعوبة بالغة لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ، كثف المنتخب المصري من هجومه بناء على تعليمات الجهاز الفني بين الشوطين.

وشن عماد متعب أول هجمة بهذا الشوط في الدقيقة 46 ولكنه سقط داخل منطقة الجزاء وأشار الحكم باستمرار اللعب. وبعدها سدد زيدان كرة أخرى في يد الحارس الموزمبيقي.

ولم يمض سوى لحظات بعدها حتى لعب أحمد فتحي الكرة عرضية من ناحية اليمين في ثاني هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب المصري حاول المدافع الموزمبيقي داريو كان المحترف السابق بالدوري المصري إبعادها لكنه أسكنها عن طريق الخطأ في شباك فريقه في الدقيقة 47 ليكون الهدف الثاني لنفس اللاعب عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه بعد هدفه في مباراة بنين.

وأجرى حسن شحاتة التغيير الأول لفريقه في نفس الدقيقة بنزول أحمد المحمدي بدلا من هاني سعيد الذي كاد خروجه يتسبب في مشكلة اثر خطأ من زملائه كاد مهاجم موزمبيق يسجل منه هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 52 .

ورد سيد معوض بتسديدة من داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 53 ولكن الكرة لمست أحد المدافعين وخرجت إلى ركنية لم تستغل.

واستمر الارتباك واضحا في دفاع المنتخب المصري نتيجة خروج هاني سعيد ولكن الهجوم الموزمبيقي لم يكن بالمستوى الذي يؤهله لهز الشباك. ولعب أحمد عيد عبد الملك في الدقيقة 57 بدلا من زيدان.

وسجل ميرو هدفا للمنتخب الموزمبيقي اثر تمريرة رائعة من زميله بيلا في الدقيقة 59 ولكن الحكم ألغاها بدعوى التسلل.

وتغاضى الحكم عن إنذار اللاعب سيتوي ميكسر الذي وجه لكمة إلى وجه متعب ليمنعه من الانفراد بالحارس الموزمبيقي.

وكادت أخطاء الحارس الموزمبيقي تكلف فريقه غاليا ولكن الهجوم المصري افتقد للتركيز المطلوب خاصة بعد خروج زيدان مما دفع شحاتة إلى الدفع بالمهاجم الشاب محمد ناجي (جدو) بدلا من شيكابالا كما لعب هاجي بدلا من تيكو تيكو في صفوف المنتخب الموزمبيقي في الدقيقة 69 .

وراوغ أحمد عيد عبد الملك أكثر من لاعب موزمبيقي واخترق منطقة الجزاء ولكنه تسرع وسدد الكرة فوق المرمى بدلا من التمرير إلى زملائه.

وتراجع أداء المنتخب المصري بمرور الوقت ورغم ذلك ظل هو الأفضل والأخطر كما تغاضى الحكم عن احتساب ضربة جزاء لقائده أحمد حسن في الدقيقة 75 بعد إعاقة واضحة من مدافع موزمبيقي.

واستغل اللاعب البديل جدو إحدى التمريرات البينية في الدقيقة 81 وسجل هدف الاطمئنان للمنتخب المصري ليكون الثاني له في البطولة الحالية بعدما سجل الهدف الثالث لمصر في المباراة السابقة أمام منتخب نيجيريا.

وتوترت أعصاب المنتخب الموزمبيقي في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة وفشل الفريقان في تغيير النتيجة لتنتهي المباراة بفوز أحفاد الفراعنة بهدفين نظيفين.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب نيجيريا يشيد بفريقه وقائد بنين يلوم سوء الحظ

أكد شايبو امودو مدرب المنتخب النيجيري سعادته بفوز فريقه على نظيره البنيني بهدف نظيف امس السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا.

وقال امودو "كانت مباراة صعبة ، لم أكن أتوقع شيئا أقل لأنه لم يعد هناك فرق صغيرة في البطولة ، كنا الطرف الأكثر خبرة وكنا أكثر حاجة لتحقيق الفوز ، لقد فزنا وهذا منح اللاعبين جرعة من الثقة بعد هزيمتنا في المباراة الأولى".

وأوضح جون اوبي ميكيل لاعب خط وسط الفريق النيجيري "هناك تحسن مقارنة بالبداية المخيبة للآمال أمام مصر ، لقد لعبنا بشكل جيد للغاية اليوم (السبت )، وأظهرنا روح رائعة للفريق".

ومن جهته قال داميان كريسوستوم قائد المنتخب البنيني "لقد صادفنا سوء حظ ، لأن العارضة حرمتنا من هدفين ، بذلنا أقصى ما في وسعنا ، ولكن في النهاية خسرنا ، هذه هي الحقيقة".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*منتخب مالي يتمسك بالفرصة الأخيرة في مواجهة مالاوي بكأس أفريقيا

يسعى منتخب مالي إلى التمسك بالفرصة الأخيرة عندما يلتقي منتخب مالاوي غدا الاثنين في مدينة كابيندا الأنجولية ضمن الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية ال27 المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وتمثل المباراة الفرصة الأخيرة أمام منتخب مالي لاستعادة مكانته الجيدة على ساحة كرة القدم الأفريقية كما أنها الفرصة الأخيرة لعدد من نجوم منتخب مالي الذين يتألقون في أنديتهم الأوروبية ولكنهم لم يقدموا حتى الآن أي إنجاز مع منتخب بلادهم.

ويتذيل منتخب مالي المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة من التعادل 4/4 مع منتخب أنجولا صاحب الأرض في المباراة الافتتاحية بينما مني بالهزيمة صفر/1 أمام نظيره الجزائري في المباراة الثانية.

ورغم البداية القوية لمنتخب مالاوي في البطوة الحالية بالفوز الكبير 3/صفر على نظيره الجزائري في بداية مسيرته بالبطولة خسر الفريق مباراته التالية أمام منتخب أنجولا صفر/2 .

ولذلك يخوض المنتخبان مباراة الغد وسط ظروف صعبة حيث تراجعت معنويات لاعبيهما بعد الهزيمة التي مني بها كل فريق في مباراته بالجولة الثانية.

ويدرك منتخب مالي أن أي نتيجة سوى الفوز ستطيح به إلى خارج البطولة بينما سيكون التعادل كافيا لمنتخب مالاوي من أجل التأهل لدور الثمانية في حالة فوز أو تعادل أنجولا مع الجزائر في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة والتي تقام في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا في نفس التوقيت.

ويتفوق منتخب مالي على مالاوي من ناحية التاريخ والإنجازات على مستوى القارة الأفريقية فقد سبق للفريق بلوغ المباراة النهائية للبطولة بينما لا يحظى منتخب مالاوي بتاريخ يذكر على مستوى القارة.

ولكن مستوى الفريقين في البطولة الحالية يؤكد أن المواجهة بينهما غدا ستكون في غاية الصعوبة خاصة وأن منتخب مالي لم يقدم العروض المنتظرة منه رغم تعادله الثمين 4/4 في المباراة الأولى مع أصحاب الأرض.

ويستطيع منتخب مالاوي استغلال الحالة السيئة التي ظهر عليها منتخب مالي في البطولة الحالية ليتأهل على حسابه إلى دور الثمانية.

كما يملك منتخب مالاوي الفرصة لتفجير كبرى المفاجآت وتصدر المجموعة إذا فاز بأي نتيجة على نظيره المالي غدا وفاز المنتخب الجزائري على نظيره الأنجولي في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحمد حسن فخور بإنجاز الفراعنة وجمعة يطالب بمنح الفرصة للبدلاء

تباينت ردود أفعال اللاعبين بعد تحقيق المنتخب المصري فوزا صعبا 2/صفر على نظيره الموزمبيقي أمس السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وقال المدافع المصري المخضرم وائل جمعة "كانت مباراة صعبة ومن الرائع تأهلنا إلى الدور التالي ، أعتقد أن وقت الراحة قد حان للاعبين الذين شاركوا في المباراتين الماضيتين ، أعتقد أنه الوقت المناسب لمنح الفرصة للاعبي الفريق الذين لم يشاركوا بعد".

وأوضح أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري " أنني فخور للغاية لهذا الرقم القياسي (مشيرا إلى خوض فريقه 14 مباراة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية دون هزيمة) ، ولكن الشيء الأكثر أهمية هو فوزنا أمام فريق موزمبيق القوي للغاية".

وقال مارت نويج مدرب منتخب موزمبيق "لقد صعبنا المباراة تماما على الفريق المصري ، الذي يحمل اللقب الأفريقي ، لقد استقبلنا هدفا مبكرا في الشوط الثاني وكان من الصعب العودة إلى المباراة ، ولكن لو تغيرت الأمور كان سيصبح من الصعب للغاية عليهم تحقيق الفوز علينا".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

* موزمبيق فأل خير على منتخب مصر*
*
في سنة 1986 فازت مصر على موزمبيق 2ـ0 فأحرزت اللقب 
ثم بعد  12 سنة 
أي سنة 1998 فازت مصر على موزمبيق بنفس النتيجة 2ـ0 فأحرزت اللقب 
والآن بعد مرور 12 سنة مرة أخرى 
مصر تفوز على موزمبيق 2ـ0 
والطريف أن المنتخبان يلتقيان دائما في الجولة الثانية من الدور الأول
ترى هل سيفوز الفراعنة مرة أخرى باللقب ؟
هذا ما سنعرفه إن شاء الله بعد 31 من هذا الشهر*

----------


## Ctrl

> الف مبروك مصطفي على فوز المنتخب المصري على موزمبيق
> لكن مباراته مع نيجيريا كان أفضل لكن حقق المهم وان شاء الله بنشوف النهائي عربي


بالفعل الفوز كان صعب جدا , هو الفريق مش قوي جدا يعني 
انما اللاعبين بتوعنا اللي عملوا كدا 
فضلوا يتدلعوا وصعبوا الموضوع علي نفسهم .
عملنا هجمات كتير لكن من دون فائده
عموما اهم حاجه اننا كسبنا المباراه
بالنسبه للنهائي .. فانا ايضا اتمني اشوفه عربي من كل قلبي .. 
خالص دعواتي للاخوه التونسيين في مباراه اليوم ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك للرجالة مصر على الفوز الرائع والصعب واتنمى اداء رائع من تونس بمبارة اليوم والفوز

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله الله فوز تونس اليوم

----------


## العالي عالي

مباراة تونس والغابون منقول على قناة الجزيرة الرياضية 2 المفتوحة

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان يعتذر للجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر ويبرر خطأه

اعتذر محمد زيدان مهاجم المنتخب المصري وفريق بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني لكرة القدم عما بدر منه عقب تغييره في مباراة المنتخب أمام موزمبيق أمس السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الحالية بأنجولا وقيامه بركل مقعد البدلاء في سلوك غريب أثار غضب أفراد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة المدير الفني حسن شحاتة.

وأكد زيدان خلال اجتماعه بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري عقب الوصول إلى مقر إقامة البعثة أن ما قام به لم يكن اعتراضا على التغيير وإنما كان لعدم توفيقه في مباراة موزمبيق وعدم ظهوره بالمستوى المطلوب ، ومن ثم فإنه يكن كل الاحترام والتقدير للجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة حسن شحاتة.

واعتذر زيدان لزملائه بالمنتخب المصري اليوم الأحد وكذلك الجهاز الفني وأكد أنه يحترم أي قرار يتخذه الجهاز الفني للفريق ولن يعترض عليه لأنها وجهة نظر فنية في المقام الأول والأخير.

وأكد حسن شحاتة أن زيدان من العناصر المؤثرة في صفوف الفريق ومن الصعب اتخاذ أي عقوبة فنية ضده لكنه اعترف في نفس الوقت بأن هناك عقوبة سرية ستفرض عليه حتى لا يتكرر هذا السيناريو من جديد .

وأضاف أن الجهاز الفني تفهم جيدا السبب الرئيسي وراء انفعال زيدان ومن ثم فإنه لن يجرى إثارة أي مشكلات أو أزمات في الوقت الحالي.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لوينج : موزمبيق ستجتاز عقبة نيجيريا بعد الفشل في هزيمة المصريين


اعترف الهولندي مارت لوينج المدير الفني للمنتخب الموزمبيقي لكرة القدم بأنه كان على دراية كاملة بأنه يواجه خصم عنيد وقوي في مباراة المنتخب المصري ، لكن الإمكانيات لم تساعده على تحقيق حلمه بتفجير مفاجأة والفوز على المنتخب المصري أمس السبت في كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

وأضاف أنه جاء إلى أنجولا ليثبت أن موزمبيق دولة تلعب كرة قدم وبها لاعبون على أعلى مستوى لكن الإمكانيات لديه محدودة لا ترقى للدخول في دائرة المنافسة مع الكبار ، ومن ثم فإنه يسعى إلى ترك انطباع جيد عن الكرة الموزمبيقية في أنجولا.

وأشار لوينج إلى أن المباراة المقبلة أمام نسور نيجيريا ستكون بمثابة حياة أو موت لا بديل فيها عن الفوز وانتزاع نقاطها الثلاثة لضمان التأهل مع المنتخب المصري إلى الدور الثاني للبطولة خاصة وأنه يعرف كل صغيرة و كبيرة عن المنتخب النيجيري حيث أنه سبق أن واجهه في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة إلى كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا مرتين متتاليتين.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاتة : جاهزون لمواجهة أي منتخب في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم

قال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم اليوم الأحد إن الفريق جاهز لمواجهة أي منتخب في دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأضاف شحاتة في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده اليوم الأحد أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حريص على متابعة مباريات المجموعة الرابعة وذلك بعد تأهل الفريق المصري رسميا لدور الثمانية ، للتعرف على مستوى جميع منتخبات تلك المجموعة.

واعترف شحاتة بأن اللاعب محمد زيدان لم يظهر حتى الآن بمستواه ولكنه بالتدريج يكتسب الثقة "ونأمل أن يعيد الينا ذكريات كأس الأمم الأفريقية في غانا 2008 .

وأوضح المدير الفني أنه غير راض على الإطلاق عن المستوى الذي ظهر عليه اللاعبون في مباراة موزمبيق أمس السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة مؤكدا أن المستوى جاء مختلفا تماما عن الذي ظهروا عليه في المباراة الأولى أمام نيجيريا.

وأشار شحاتة إلى أن هناك مجموعة من اللاعبين ظهروا بمستوى متميز في تلك المباراة ومن بينهم أحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي ووائل جمعة وعصام الحضري وسيد معوض وعماد متعب.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*غريب : أداء المنتخب المصري أمام موزمبيق ضعيف جدا


اعترف شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم بأن أداء الفريق أمام المنتخب الموزمبيقي في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الحالية بأنجولا كان ضعيفا للغاية ومختلفا تماما عن أدائه في المباراة الأولى أمام نيجيريا.

وأضاف غريب أنه رغم تحقيق الهدف المنشود وهو الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث والتأهل لدور الثمانية بصرف النظر عن نتائج الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة ، لم يكن الأداء مطمئنا على الإطلاق.

وأوضح غريب "لعبنا بطريقة 4*4*2 في بداية مباراة موزمبيق لكنها تغيرت بعد ذلك إلى 4*3*3 في محاولة منا لتنشيط الناحية الهجومية والضغط على الخصم من البداية.

وأضاف غريب "سنحاول تصحيح الأخطاء التي ارتكبت في الفترة الماضية تمهيدا للعمل على تلافيها في اللقاء المقبل أمام المنتخب البنيني" معترفا بأن هناك نية للدفع ببعض الوجوه الجديدة في تلك المباراة لإكسابهم الثقة في النفس.

وقال شوقي غريب إن المنتخب المصري "جاء إلى أنجولا من أجل الفوز باللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أنجولا والجزائر في لقاء "حياة أو موت" بكأس أفريقيا

يخوض المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم غدا الاثنين اختباره الثالث في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية ال27 بأنجولا عندما يلتقي نظيره الأنجولي في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وتمثل المباراة بين الفريقين غدا لقاء "حياة أو موت" خاصة وأن الفائز فيه سيستكمل مسيرته في البطولة بينما ستكون هزيمة المنتخب الجزائري هي باب الخروج له من هذه البطولة وقد تطيح الهزيمة أيضا بالمنتخب الأنجولي من البطولة طبقا لنتيجة المباراة الثانية في المجموعة.

ويخوض الفريقان مباراة الغد لتحقيق هدف واحد هو التأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في البطولة ولكن تأهل أحدهما قد يكون على حساب الآخر خاصة وأن جميع فرق هذه المجموعة تمتلك الفرصة في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية بالبطولة.

ويتصدر المنتخب الأنجولي المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط بفارق نقطة أمام المنتخب الجزائري الذي يحتل المركز الثالث في المجموعة بفارق الأهداف فقط خلف منتخب مالاوي بينما يتذيل المجموعة منتخب مالي برصيد نقطة واحدة.

وبدأ المنتخبان الأنجولي والجزائري البطولة بشكل هزيل فسقط المنتخب الأنجولي في فخ التعادل 4/4 مع منتخب مالي بينما مني المنتخب الجزائري بهزيمة ثقيلة صفر/3 أمام منتخب مالاوي.

ولكن الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة شهدت استعادة كل من الفريقين لتوازنه في المجموعة حيث حقق المنتخب الأنجولي فوزا ثمينا 2/صفر على مالاوي وأسقط المنتخب الجزائري نظيره المالي بهدف نظيف.

لذلك يخوض الفريقان مباراة الغد بمعنويات مرتفعة وطموحات كبيرة في بلوغ دور الثمانية ولكنهما يدركان صعوبة المواجهة من جهة وضرورة عدم الاستناد إلى نتيجة المباراة الأخرى في المجموعة بين منتخبي مالي ومالاوي والتي تقام في نفس التوقيت بمدينة كابيندا الأنجولية.

وقد يكون التعادل كافيا للمنتخب الأنجولي من أجل التأهل لدور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة الأخرى في المجموعة.

ولكن الفريق صاحب الأرض ، والذي يحظى بمساندة جماهيرية كبيرة ، يخوض مباراة الغد تحت شعار "لا بديل عن الفوز" لرغبته في الحفاظ على صدارة المجموعة والابتعاد عن مواجهة المنتخب الإيفواري في دور الثمانية نظرا للفرصة الكبيرة أمام أفيال كوت ديفوار لتصدر المجموعة الثانية.

وفي المقابل ، يحتاج المنتخب الجزائري للفوز أيضا في هذه المباراة لأن التعادل لن يكون كافيا للفريق في حالة انتهاء المباراة الأخرى في المجموعة بفوز مالاوي أو التعادل بين الفريقين.

وإلى جانب المساندة الجماهيرية ، يمتلك المنتخب الأنجولي أسلحة أخرى يستطيع من خلالها تحقيق الفوز يأتي في مقدمتها قوة هجوم الفريق الذي سجل ستة أهداف في مباراتيه الأوليين حيث يتألق فيه المهاجمان مانوتشو وفلافيو وإن أحاطت الشكوك حول مشاركة الأخير في مباراة الغد.

ولكن مشكلة الفريق تكمن في أخطاء الدفاع وحارس المرمى والتي ظهرت بوضوح في المباراة الأولى أمام مالي حيث استقبلت شباك الفريق أربعة أهداف في غضون 17 دقيقة فقط وإن لم تهتز شباك الفريق في المباراة الماضية أمام مالاوي.

ويدرك المنتخب الأنجولي جيدا قوة منافسه في مباراة الغد حيث سيكون المنتخب الجزائري أحد ممثلي أفريقيا في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ويعتمد المنتخب الأنجولي بشكل كبير على خبرة مديره الفني البرتغالي والذي يحظى بمعرفة كبيرة بالكرة الأفريقية بشكل عام والكرة الجزائرية بشكل خاص منذ أن كان مدربا للأهلي المصري والذي فاز معه بالعديد من الألقاب والبطولات.

في المقابل يعتمد رابح سعدان المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب الجزائري على ارتفاع الروح المعنوية لدى لاعبيه بعد أن استعادوا توازنهم بالإضافة إلى الضغط العصبي الواقع على لاعبي أنجولا على ملعبهم ووسط جماهيرهم وهو ما قد يمكن لاعبي الجزائر من فرض أسلوبهم على مجريات اللعب.
*

----------


## Ctrl

انتهاء مباراه تونس والجابون بالتعادل السلبي

----------


## Ctrl

* تونس تواصل تعادلاتها وتكتفي بنقطة اخري امام الجابون في كأس الامم    * 



واصل المنتخب التونسي تعادلاته في كأس الامم الافريقية بعدما اكتفي بنقطة وحيدة امام الجابون اثر تعادلاهما سلبيا في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الرابعة.

وحصلت تونس علي نقطتها الثانية في المجموعة، فيما رفعت الجابون رصيدها الي 4 نقاط لتتصدر المجموعة منفردة ولو بشكل مؤقت في انتظار ما ستستفر عنه المباراة الثانية في الجولة بين الكاميرون وزامبيا.

*الشوط الاول*

بداية المباراة جاءت متوسطة من الفريقين وانتظرت الجماهير حتى الدقيقة 17 والتي سدد فيها عصام جمعة كرة قوية للغاية من خارج منطقة الجزاء ولكن لسوء حظه مرت الكرة بجوار القائم الأيمن.

رد المنتخب الجابوني جاء أسرع من المتوقع حيث انقض إيريك مولونجوي في الدقيقة 20 علي الكرة في احدي الضربات الركنية وسددها قوية برأسه ولكن الكرة بغرابة شديدة مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن بقليل.

وفي الدقيقة 27 ارتكب اكويلي مانجا مدافع الجابون خطأ فادحا عندما أعاد الكرة لحارسه بتهاون ليلحق أمين الشرميطي بالكرة ويتخطي الحارس لينفرد بالمرمي الخالي ولكنه فشل في تسديد الكرة بشكل جيد لتضيع الفرصة الثمينة.

وعاد منتخب الجابون ليهدد مرمي المثلوثي مرة أخري في الدقيقة 36 عندما سدد بييري اوباميونج كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء ولكن حارس النجم الساحلي تمكن من التصدي لها ببراعة.

وقبل نهاية الشوط بدقيقة اضاع مولونجوي فرصة اخري من ضربة حرة مباشرة عندما ارتقي عاليا ووضع الكرة براسه بجوار المرمي ايضا.

*الشوط الثاني*

الشوط الثاني جاء اقل كثيرا من اوله وبدأت الـ15 دقيقة الأولي بين الفريقين وكأنها تعاونية حيث تعددت التمريرات الخاطئة من الجانبين.

وطالب المنتخب التونسي بضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 69 بداعي عرقلة عصام جمعة داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكن كوفي كودجي امر باستمرار اللعب.

ثم انطلق زهير الزوادي من الجهة اليمني في الدقيقة 73 ولكنه اخطأ تمرير الكرة لتذهب إلي خارج الملعب.

واستلم البديل شوقي بن سعادة الكرة علي مشارف منطقة جزاء الجابون في الدقيقة 75 ولكنه فشل في تسديد الكرة ليتواصل التعادل السلبي.

تواصل الضغط التونسي في الدقائق الاخيرة وانقض عصام جمعة علي كرة عرضية من الجهة اليمني في الدقيقة 78 ولكنه فشل في تحويلها إلي داخل الشباك.

وأضاع الحكم المساعد فرصة ذهبية لتونس في الدقيقة 81 عندما أشار براية التسلل علي العكاشي الذي أثبتت الإعادة التلفزيونية صحة موقفه.

وتغاضي كودجي عن ضربة جزاء صحيحة لمصلحة الجابون في الدقيقة 90 عندما انطلق دانيال كوزين من الجهة اليمني ليتم جذبه من قبل عمار جمل حسبما اوضحت الاعادة التلفزيونية.

----------


## العالي عالي

> انتهاء مباراه تونس والجابون بالتعادل السلبي


وضع تونس اصبح صعب 
اذا عليه الفوز على الكاميرون في المباراة القادمة

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]بالفعل .. 
دا في حاله ان الكاميرون فازت النهارده .. 
لانه هيكون الكاميرون 3 نقاط .. والجابون اربع نقاط .. وزامبيا نقطه وحيده
ففي حاله فوز تونس علي الكاميرون والجابون علي زامبيا 
الكاميرون 3 تونس 5 الجابون 7 زامبيا 1
في حاله فوز زامبيا 
الكاميرون 3 تونس 5 الجابون 4 زامبيا 4 .. ويبقوا يشوفوا فرق الأهداف ..
 تمنياتي للمنتخب التونسي التوفيق ان شاء الله
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=right]بالفعل .. 
> دا في حاله ان الكاميرون فازت النهارده .. 
> لانه هيكون الكاميرون 3 نقاط .. والجابون اربع نقاط .. وزامبيا نقطه وحيده
> ففي حاله فوز تونس علي الكاميرون والجابون علي زامبيا 
> الكاميرون 3 تونس 5 الجابون 7 زامبيا 1
> في حاله فوز زامبيا 
> الكاميرون 3 تونس 5 الجابون 4 زامبيا 4 .. ويبقوا يشوفوا فرق الأهداف ..
>  تمنياتي للمنتخب التونسي التوفيق ان شاء الله
> [/align]


مشكور مصطفي على التحليل

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]الشكر لك علي الموضوع , أنت صاحب الموضوع وانت اللي اتحت لنا الفرصه للتحليل والقراءه 
[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]احرز جاكوب مولينجا هدف في الدقيقه الثامنه من الشوط الأول في مرمي الاسود الكاميرونيه
[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

*[align=center]جدو "العالمي" ينال إشادة وكالات الأنباء الأجنبية[/align]*


 
                           تربع نبأ عبور المنتخب المصري لدور الثمانية لكأس الأمم الإفريقية 2010 في أنجولا على قمة التقارير الإخبارية في مختلف الصحف والوكالات الإخبارية العالمية.
 وحمل تقرير الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) عن الفوز المصري إشادة واسعة بنجاح المنتخب المصري في خوض مباراته الـ15 على التوالي في كأس الأمم الإفريقية دون هزيمة.
 وتحت عنوان "مصر تتقدم لدور الثمانية" قال تقرير الفيفا عن المباراة أنها أمنت للمنتخب المصري مقعده في دور الثمانية كأول مجموعته بعد الفوز العريض على المنتخب النيجيري 3-1 ثم المنتخب الموزمبيقي 2-0".
 واختار تقرير الفيفا هدف محمد ناجي "جدو" في مرمى المنتخب الموزمبيقي الأفضل في اليوم السابع للبطولة، خاصة بعددما "أظهر موهبة عالمية في استخدام قدمه اليسرى محرزاً هدفاً طائراً، ليؤكد به الفوز المصري في المباراة".
 وتابع التقرير عن هدف جدو: "رغم أنه (ناجي) لم يتمكن من السيطرة التامة على الكرة التي هيأها له أحمد حسن، لكنه أحسن في إصلاح خطأه بقذيفة بقدمه اليسرى قبل أن تلمس الكرة الأرض والتي لم تعط الحارس الموزمبيقي فرصة لإنقاذها".
 كما تلقى أحمد حسن إشادة خاصة في التقرير، إذ أن قائد المنتخب المصري "صنع هدف جدو بتفكير سريع بعد مراوغة في منتصف الملعب مثبتاً قدراته التي لا تهترئ بتقدم الزمن أو العمر".
 واستمر الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) في الإشادة بهدف "البديل المذهل جدو الذي أحرز هدفه من كرة طائرة رائعة كانت كافية ليؤمن للفراعنة مكاناً في الدور القادم بالفوز على المنتخب الموزمبيقي العنيد".
 

 إشادة محلية
 كما احتل خبر العبور المصري لدور الثمانية في أنجولا صدر الصحف المحلية، فرفعت صحيفة "المصري اليوم" تقرير المباراة لصدر صفحتها الأولى تحت عنوان "منتخب الفراعنة يصطاد أفاعي موزمبيق ويتأهل لدور الثمانية".
 وتابعت "المصري اليوم" السجع في عناوينها داخل صفحتها الرياضية "منتخبنا الواثق يشق لاطريق ويتأهل بهدفين في موزمبيق"، و"مصر كسرت العناد بهدية داريوكان وعززت الفوز بقذيفة جدو الفنان".
 واستمر نظم الشعر على صفحات "المساء" التي اختارت "منتخبنا شرفنا وبالنصر فرحنا" عنواناً لتقريرها مشرة إلى أن "جدو أصبح ورقة الفراعنة الرابحة في البطولة".
 أما صحيفة "الأهرام" فاكدت أن المنتخب المصري تأهل لدور الثمانية "بجدارة واستحقاق بعدما تألق وهزم موزمبيق 2-صفر".
راحة نيجيريا

  وفي نيجيريا خرجت عناوين الصحف المحلية لتبدي الراحة بقدرة النسور على "إحياء الآمال النيجيرية بالتأهل لدور الثمانية" على حد وصف صحيفة "كومباس نيوز".
 وأشار تقرير الصحيفة عن مباراة الفريق مع بنين إلى أن النسور تمكنوا "بعد هزيمة يوم الثلاثاء 3-1 على أيدي الفراعنة من رفع آمالهم والحفاظ على فرصة التأهل لدور الثمانية بعد الفوز على المنتخب البنيني بهدف".
 وأشادت الصحيفة بشيبو أمودو المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري الذي "أجرى العديد من التغييرات على التشكيل الذي انهزم أمام المنتخب المصري مستبعداً تايي تايو وأوبيتا نوانيري من التشكيلة الأساسية".
 ونقل التقرير سعادة الجماهير النيجيرية في "تجنب هزيمة مبكرة كانت ستعني خروج الفريق من الدور الاول للبطولة، بعدما كان الخروج الأخير للمنتخب النيجيري من البطولة في دورها الأول عام 1982 في ليبيا".
 أما صحيفة "كومبليت سبورت نيجيريا" فعنونت تقريرها عن المباراة بـ"إيجبيني يعبر بالنسور من بنين"، مبدية إحباطها من العرض النيجيري في البطولة حتى الآن والذي كانت نتيجته "هدف وحيد من ركلة جزاء كانت كل ما تمكن النسور من تقديمه أمام المنتخب البنيني".
 وأشارت التقرير إلى أن "بنين سيطرت على المباراة في الدقائق الـ15 الأولى، وشنوا هجمات متتابعة على المرمى النيجيري، لكن الهدف أعطى كثير من الراحة للنسور بعدما تابعوا الهجمات تشن على مرماهم منذ الدقيقة الأولى"
 ولفتت الصحيفة النظر إلى أنه قبل نهاية المباراة "كرر المنتخب النيجيري سيناريو مباراة المنتخب المصري، ليبدأ الهجوم في الخفوت تاركاً الساحة واسعة للمنتخب البنيني لاستغلالها".
 



 شاهد هدف جدو في مرمي موزمبيق

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]فازت الكاميرون علي زامبيا بثلاثه اهداف مقابل هدفين .. 
كدا تونس 2 الكاميرون 3 الجابون 4 زامبيا 1
كل التوفيق للفريق التونسي في المباراه القادمه ان شاء الله 

[/align]

----------


## anoucha

> *أنجولا والجزائر في لقاء "حياة أو موت" بكأس أفريقيا
> 
> يخوض المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم غدا الاثنين اختباره الثالث في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية ال27 بأنجولا عندما يلتقي نظيره الأنجولي في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول للبطولة.
> 
> وتمثل المباراة بين الفريقين غدا لقاء "حياة أو موت" خاصة وأن الفائز فيه سيستكمل مسيرته في البطولة بينما ستكون هزيمة المنتخب الجزائري هي باب الخروج له من هذه البطولة وقد تطيح الهزيمة أيضا بالمنتخب الأنجولي من البطولة طبقا لنتيجة المباراة الثانية في المجموعة.
> 
> ويخوض الفريقان مباراة الغد لتحقيق هدف واحد هو التأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في البطولة ولكن تأهل أحدهما قد يكون على حساب الآخر خاصة وأن جميع فرق هذه المجموعة تمتلك الفرصة في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية بالبطولة.
> 
> ويتصدر المنتخب الأنجولي المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط بفارق نقطة أمام المنتخب الجزائري الذي يحتل المركز الثالث في المجموعة بفارق الأهداف فقط خلف منتخب مالاوي بينما يتذيل المجموعة منتخب مالي برصيد نقطة واحدة.
> ...


انشالله يفوز المنتخب الجزائري

----------


## anoucha

والله اني تمنيت تونس تفوز بس يلا انشالله المبارة القادمة يفوزوا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله اني تمنيت تونس تفوز بس يلا انشالله المبارة القادمة يفوزوا


 
لا انا برأيي تونس فازت معنويا لانو رجالة تونس ادو يلي عليهم وزيادة ان شاء دورة انجولا دورة عربية باذن الله

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله المباراة القادمة لتونس بتفوز وتتأهل

----------


## Ctrl

*إطلالة على موقف الفرق وفرصها في التأهل بعد انتهاء الجولة الثانية بكأس الأمم*


قبل الدخول في الحسابات، *يرجي العلم أن قواعد البطولة تنص علي ان في حال تساوي فريقين أو أكثر في عدد النقاط بنهاية دور المجموعات، يكون الاحتكام بينهم كالتالي:* 1- نتيجة المباراة المباشرة بين الفرق المعنية.
 2- فارق الأهداف بين الفرق المعنية في المواجهات المباشرة بينهم.
 3- عدد الأهداف التي تم إحرازها في المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق المعنية.
 4- فارق الاهداف في كل مباريات المجموعة.
 5- عدد الأهداف التي تم احرازها في كل مباريات المجموعة.
 6- اللعب النظيف معتمدا علي عدد البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء لكل فريق.
 7- إجراء قرعة من قبل اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة.
*المجموعة الأولى .. حسابات معقدة*
 نجح المنتخب الأنجولي في تصحيح أوضاعه عقب تعثره بالتعادل في الجولة الأولى أمام مالي 4-4، وتغلب في الجولة الثانية على مالاوي بهدفين نظيفين.
 ويكفي أنجولا التعادل أو الفوز في الجولة الأخيرة أمام الجزائر لضمان التأهل إلى ربع نهائي دون انتظار باقي النتائج أو الدخول في حسابات فارق الأهداف.
 وتتصدر أنجولا الترتيب برصيد 4 نقاط قبل مالاوي والجزائر اللذان يحتلان المركزين الثاني والثالث على الترتيب برصيد 3 نقاط فيما يأتي المنتخب المالي في ذيل الترتيب برصيد نقطة وحيدة.
 الفوز الذي حققه المنتخب الجزائري على مالي منحه فرصة كبيرة للتأهل إلى دور الثمانية فقط إذا نجح في الفوز على أنجولا. أما في حالة التعادل، فسيملك المنتخب الجزائري 4 نقاط، وسيصعد إلي دور الثمانية بشرط فوز مالي علي مالاوي في المباراة الأخر.
 أما في حال فوز أو تعادل مالاوي مع مالي فستودع الجزائر البطولة حيث تنص لوائح البطولة علي الاستناد إلي نتيجة المباراة المباشرة بين المنتخبين في حال تساويهما في عدد النقاط. 
 وبالنسبة للمنتخب المالي، فعلى الرغم من أنه يتذيل الترتيب برصيد نقطة وحيدة، لكنه يملك فرصة في التأهل إذا ما نجح في الفوز على مالاوي بشرط خسارة الجزائر أمام انجولا. 
 أما المنتخب المالاوي فسيتأهل مباشرة إذا فاز على مالي، وقد يتأهل نتيجة التعادل إذا خسر المنتخب الجزائري أو تعادل أمام أنجولا. 
*المجموعة الثانية .. "حسبة بسيطة"*
 شهدت الجولة الثانية في المجموعة الأولى التي تتكون من ثلاث منتخبات عقب انسحاب المنتخب التوجولي، شهدت تأهل منتخب كوت ديفوار إلى الدور ربع النهائي بعدما جمع 4 نقاط من مباراتين حيث تعادل أولا مع بوركينا فاسو ثم تغلب على غانا 3-1.
 ويملك منتخبا بوركينافاسو فرصتين للتأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي حيث يمكنه الفوز أو التعادل في مباراته أمام غانا في حين يملك الأخير فرصة واحدة للتأهل ألا وهي الفوز فقط.
*المجموعة الثالثة (مصر في الامان)*
 نجح المنتخب المصري حامل اللقب في حسم تأهله سريعا دون الدخول في حسابات معقدة بعدما حقق فوزه الثاني على التوالي ليصبح المنتخب الوحيد في البطولة الذي يحصد 6 نقاط من مباراتين حتى الآن.
 كما نجحت مصر في كسر رقم قياسي بخوض 15 مباراة في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية دون تلقي هزيمة. وتتصدر مصر بـ6 نقاط، ثم نيجيريا 3 نقاط، ثم بنين نقطة وموزمبيق نقطة.
 وتتبقى بطاقة وحيدة للتأهل تتأرجح بين نيجيريا وموزمبيق وبنين. 
 وسيتأهل منتخب النسور الخضر إلى الدور ربع النهائي في حال فوزه او تعادله مع موزمبيق دون النظر إلى نتيجة مباراة مصر وبنين. 
 أما الخسارة فستعني خروج المنتخب النيجيري من البطولة نهائيا ومن ثم تتأرجح بطاقة التأهل بين موزمبيق الذي سيصبح رصيدها حينها 4 نقاط وبنين والتي ستحتاج للفوز علي مصر ليرتفع رصيدها ايضا الي 4 نقاط ويتم حينها الاحتكام الي فارق الاهداف بين المنتخبين لانهما تعادلا في المواجهة المباشرة في المجموعة بنتيجة 2-2 في الجولة الاولي.
*المجموعة الرابعة*
 تتصدر الجابون المجموعة برصيد 4 نقاط بعد التعادل مع تونس، تليها الكاميرون برصيد 3 نقاط ثم تونس برصيد نقطتين، وزامبيا برصيد نقطة وحيدة، ولم يحسم أي فريق مصيره في التأهل حتى الآن.
 المنتخب الجابوني يحتاج للفوز او التعادل بأي نتيجة لكي يضمن التأهل إلي دور الثمانية، أما الهزيمة فستجعله يتأهل بشرط واحد فقط هو انتهاء مباراة الكاميرون وتونس بالتعادل حيث سيصبح حينها رصيد الجابون 4 نقاط وهو نفس رصيد الكاميرون و3 نقاط لتونس، وستصعد الجابون الي الدور المقبل لفوزها المباشر علي الكاميرون.
 أما الكاميرون، فتحتاج للفوز علي تونس بأي نتيجة لتضمن تأهل إلي الدور المقبل، أما التعادل فسيجعل الفريق يتمني انتهاء مباراة الجابون وزامبيا بفوز الأول او تعادله.
 في حال فوز زامبيا علي الجابون وتعادل الكاميرون مع تونس، سيصبح رصيد كل من الجابون والكاميرون وزامبيا 4 نقاط وسيتم تحديد الفريقين المتأهلين للدور المقبل علي حسب فارق الاهداف بين الثلاثة.
 أما المنتخب التونسي، فليس لديه أي خيار سوى الفوز اذا أراد حجز بطاقة الترشح حيث أن أي نتيجة غير ذلك ستطيح به خارج البطولة

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]

[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور كنترول على الاضافة الرائعة والتحليل

----------


## العالي عالي

*سعادة وارتياح في المعسكر الجابوني وحسرة وخيبة أمل في الجانب التونسي

**ظهر لاعبو المنتخبين التونسي والجابوني في حالة متناقضة عقب تعادل الفريقين سلبيا اليوم الأحد في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا فى انجولا .

وقال كوزين دانيل قائد المنتخب الجابوني "لقد كنا نبحث عن شيء أكبر ، ولكننا سعداء بما حققناه ، كان سيصبح شيئا رائعا الحصول على ست نقاط من مباراتين ثم نذهب للاستغراق في النوم ، ولكن كما قلت يجب أن نرضى بما حققناه ونرى كيفية تعزيز موقفنا في المباراة المقبلة".

 وأوضح الان جيريس مدرب المنتخب الجابوني "الأولاد حققوا المراد واستحقوا الكثير من التزكية ، لا تنسى أن تونس فريق كبير والفوز عليهم قد لا يكون سهلا ، الطقس أيضا لعب جزء كبيرا ، أرضية الملعب كانت زلقة واللاعبون لم يسيطروا على الكرة ، الكثير من الفرق لا تمانع الحصول على أربع نقاط من مباراتين ، لذا لن أتذمر".

وقال طرابلسي المدرب المساعد للفريق التونسي "نشعر بخيبة أمل لأننا لم نحصل على نقاط مباراة اليوم ، هذا يضعنا في وضع صعب للغاية ولكننا سنقاتل حتى النهاية".

وأكد كريم حجي قائد المنتخب التونسي"أريد أن أكرر أننا جئنا إلى هنا بفريق شاب يتطور من مباراة لأخرى ، ست لاعبين خاضوا مباراتهم الأولى في كأس أفريقيا ، لقد أهدرنا الكثير من الفرص نتيجة لنقص الخبرات ، ولكن الأمر لم ينته بعد مازلت أمامنا فرصة علينا أن نستغلها".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب المنتخب الجزائري : الضغوط تحاصر منتخب انجولا

اعترف رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري اليوم الأحد أن فريقه يملك أفضلية معنوية عندما يلاقي منتخب انجولا مساء غد الاثنين في ختام الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى ببطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية.

 وتتصدر انجولا المجموعة الأولى برصيد أربع نقاط بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام مالاوي و الجزائر فيما يحتل منتخب مالي المركز الأخير بنقطة واحدة.

وقال سعدان في تصريح للإذاعة الجزائرية " الضغط سيكون على منتخب انجولا المطالب بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية وإرضاء جماهيره التي ستكون حاضرة بقوة في الملعب".

وتابع " معنويات لاعبينا مرتفعة وسندخل المباراة مستعدين نفسيا لأننا نعتقد أننا لا زلنا فريق شاب ينتظره عمل كبير في المستقبل و مصيره لا تحدده نتيجة مباراة واحدة".

وأكد سعدان غياب ياسين بزاز ورفيق صايفي عن المباراة بداعي الإصابة عكس عنتر يحيى و مراد مغني اللذين سيجلسان على دكة البدلاء لأول مرة منذ انطلاق البطولة.

وألمح سعدان إلى إمكانية الدفع بعبد المالك زياية لاعب اتحاد جدة السعودي و جمال عبدون لاعب نانت الفرنسي.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*إدريسو أنقذ أسود الكاميرون من كمين زامبيا وأخطاء سونج

أنقذ المهاجم البديل محمدو إدريسو منتخب الكاميرون من كمين زامبيا وأخطاء زميله المدافع المخضرم ريجبور سونج وقاد الفريق إلى فوز ثمين ومتأخر 3/2 على نظيره الزامبي اليوم الأحد في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

واستعاد المنتخب الكاميروني بعض توازنه وحقق الفوز الأول له في البطولة لينتزع أول ثلاث نقاط له في البطولة بعد هزيمته صفر/1 في المباراة الأولى أمام نظيره الجابوني.

وجدد المنتخب الكاميروني أمله في الوصول للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) حيث يحتل الفريق حاليا المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط خلف نظيره الجابوني الذي تعادل سلبيا في وقت سابق اليوم مع نظيره التونسي في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة.

بينما تضاءلت فرصة المنتخب الزامبي في بلوغ دور الثمانية بعدما تسببت قلة الخبرة وأخطاء مدافعيه وحارس مرماه في نهاية المباراة في هذه الهزيمة التي جمدت رصيده عند نقطة واحدة في قاع المجموعة بفارق نقطة خلف نظيره التونسي.

وكان المنتخب الزامبي هو البادئ بالتسجيل عبر مهاجمه الخطير جاكوب مولينجا في الدقيقة الثامنة ورد المنتخب الكاميروني في الشوط الثاني بهدفين في غضون أربع دقائق فقط وسجلهما جيرمي نيجيتاب وصامويل إيتو في الدقيقتين 68 و72 ثم تعادل المنتخب الزامبي بهدف سجله فيليكس كاتونجو من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 81 .

ولكن المهاجم البديل إدريسو سجل هدف الفوز للمنتخب الكاميروني في الدقيقة 86 لينجح في تحويل تأخر الفريق بهدف في الشوط الأول إلى فوز ثمين 3/2 في الشوط الثاني.

وكاد المنتخب الكاميروني يدفع ثمن أخطاء مدافعه المخضرم ريجبور سونج غاليا حيث تسبب سونج في هدفي الفريق الزامبي في هذه المباراة.

وكان أسود الكاميرون في طريقهم لتوديع البطولة قبل مباراتهم المرتقبة مع المنتخب التونسي يوم الخميس المقبل ولكن الفريق استعاد توازنه بشكل جيد في النصف الثاني من الشوط الثاني مستغلا أخطاء الدفاع الزامبي ليحقق الفوز ويجدد أمله في بلوغ دور الثمانية بشرط الفوز أو التعادل مع المنتخب التونسي في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة.

ولم يقدم المنتخب الكاميروني مستواه المعهود في الشوط الأول ولكن أداء الفريق تحسن في الشوط الثاني خاصة في النصف الثاني من هذا الشوط.

ووضح فارق الخبرة بين الفريقين في نهاية المباراة حيث فشل المنتخب الزامبي في الحفاظ على النتيجة أكثر من مرة ليمنح أسود الكاميرون فوزهم الأول في البطولة.

وبدأ الفريقان المباراة بنشاط ملحوظ بغية تسجيل هدف مبكر لكن الخطورة في الدقائق الأولى كانت للمنتخب الزامبي الذي فشل في ترجمتها إلى أي هدف.

وسدد كريستوفر (كريس) كاتونجو كرة قوية من مسافة بعيدة في الدقيقة الرابعة ولكن الكرة مرت خارج القائم على يمين حارس المرمى الكاميروني كارلوس كاميني.

وشهدت الدقيقة السادسة فرصة أخرى للمنتخب الزامبي ولكن جيمس تشامانجا وجاكوب مولينجا تبادلا الكرة بالرأس قبل أن يبعدها الدفاع الكاميروني في الوقت المناسب.

وأسفر الضغط الزامبي عن هدف التقدم في الدقيقة الثامنة اثر تمريرة عرضية لعبها فيلكس كاتونجو رائعة من الناحية اليسرى حولها المدافع الكاميروني المخضرم ريجبور سونج عن طريق الخطأ في اتجاه مرماه وهو على بعد خطوتين فقط من المرمى وتصدى لها الحارس كاميني بصعوبة بالغة ولكنها تهيأت لمولينجا وهو على بعد خطوة واحدة من المرمى فلم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها المرمى.

وضح الارتباك على لاعبي المنتخب الكاميروني في الدقائق التالية ولكن المنتخب الزامبي فشل في استغلال هذا الارتباك لتعزيز تقدمه.

وأسفر هذا التوتر بين لاعبي الكاميرون عن إنذار اللاعب ستيفان مبيا في الدقيقة 16 .

ورغم المحاولات الهجومية من قبل المنتخب الكاميروني بحثا عن هدف التعادل ، ظل المنتخب الزامبي هو الأفضل انتشارا والأخطر هجوما وكاد رينفورد كالابا يسجل هدفا ثانيا للفريق في الدقيقة 19 ولكن الدفاع الكاميروني أنقذ الموقف في اللحظة الأخيرة واستخلص الكرة من كالابا بصعوبة.

ورد المهاجم الكاميروني الشهير على هذه الهجمة بتسديدة من مسافة بعيدة ولكن الكرة مرت خارج المرمى.

وبعد مرور الثلث ساعة الأول من اللقاء انحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب حيث فشلت محاولات الكاميرون الهجومية في اختراق الدفاع الزامبي الصلد بينما اعتمد المنتخب الزامبي على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة والتمريرات الطولية إلى المهاجمين تشامانجا ومولينجا ولكنها لم تسفر عن أي خطورة أيضا على المرمى الكاميروني.

ونال كالابا إنذارا في الدقيقة 34 للخشونة مع الكاميروني أليكس سونج.

وتصدى الحارس الزامبي كينيدي مويني لتسديدة خطيرة أطلقها جان ماكون في الدقيقة 35 من خارج حدود منطقة الجزاء بعدما هيأ له إيتو الكرة.

ورد عليها كالابا بتسديدة قوية من ضربة حرة في الدقيقة 38 تصدى لها الحارس الكاميروني كاميني وارتدت الكرة إلى كاتونجو على بعد خطوات قليلة من المرمي ليسددها مجددا ولكن في جسد الحارس لتخرج إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وواصل المنتخب الكاميروني أداءه العشوائي في الدقائق الأخيرة من هذا الشوط في ظل افتقاد الفريق لصانع الالعاب الذي يستطيع تمويل المهاجمين بالكرات الخطيرة.

ولم يستطع النجم الكبير إيتو قيادة فريقه لتعديل النتيجة في الشوط الأول لينتهي بتقدم المنتخب الزامبي بهدف نظيف.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني أجرى المدرب الفرنسي بول لوجان المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني تغييرين دفعة واحدة حيث لعب جيلس بينيا ومحمدو إدريسو مكان هنري بيديمو ومبيا على الترتيب. ولعب الزامبي فرانسيس كاسوندي في الدقيقة 53 بدلا من كالابا.

وشكل إدريسو بعض الخطورة داخل منطقة جزاء زامبيا في الدقائق الأولى من هذا الشوط ولكن دون هز الشباك حيث ظل الدفاع الزامبي صامدا أمام هجمات الأسود.

كما سجل إدريسو هدفا في الدقيقة 59 ألغاه الحكم السعودي خليل الغامدي الذي أدار المباراة بدعوى التسلل اثر إشارة من مساعده محمد الغامدي.

ووسط المحاولات الهجومية اليائسة من المنتخب الكاميروني ، فوجئ الفريق بهدف التعادل اثر كرة لعبها جيرمي نيجيتاب في الدقيقة 68 عرضية ولكن الأمطار خدمت اللاعب حيث أفلتت الكرة من يد الحارس الزامبي مويني وتهادت إلى داخل الشباك بغرابة شديدة.

ووضح تأثر الفريق الزامبي بغياب كالابا بعد خروجه من الملعب وحاول الفريق الرد ولكن كاميني تصدى لمحاولة زامبية في الدقيقة 72 .

وارتدت الكرة إلى هجمة للمنتخب الكاميروني ليلعب سومين تشيوي كرة عرضية هيأها إيتو لنفسه بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء ووقف لاعبو المنتخب الزامبي انتظارا لصافرة الحكم ولكن إيتو سجل الهدف الثاني على يمين مويني في الدقيقة 72 ليكون هدف الفوز الثمين والغريب لأسود الكاميرون.

ويعد هذا الهدف هو الأول لإيتو في البطولة الحالية علما بأنه اعتلى قائمة هدافي البطولتين الماضيتين عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا برصيد خمسة أهداف في كل من البطولتين.

ونال ماكون إنذارا في الدقيقة 75 للاعتراض على الحكم. ولعب تشيدو في صفوف المنتخب الكاميروني بدلا من أشيلي إيمانا في الدقيقة 76 كما لعب مانويل مايوكا في صفوف المنتخب الزامبي بدلا من موسوندا.

وتخلى المنتخب الزامبي عن دفاعه وبدأ في تكثيف هجومه بحثا عن هدف التعادل.

وأسفر الضغط الزامبي عن هجمة خطيرة تباطأ فيها ريجبور سونج في تشتيت الكرة انتظارا لخروج حارسه كاميني لالتقاط الكرة وبالفعل خرج كاميني ولكنه عرقل مولينجا داخل حدود منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 80 فلم يتوان الحكم السعودي في احتساب ضربة جزاء صحيحة للمنتخب الزامبي وأنذر كاميني.

وسدد كاتونجو الكرة مسجلا هدف التعادل الثمين 2/2 للمنتخب الزامبي في الدقيقة 81 .

ولكن البديل إدريسو أنقذ أسود الكاميرون في الدقيقة 86 وسجل هدف الفوز للمنتخب الكاميروني بضربة رأس رائعة على يمين الحارس الزامبي مويني.

وفشلت محاولات زامبيا في الدقائق الباقية من المباراة كما كاد المنتخب الكاميروني يعزز فوزه بفارق الخبرة ولكنه اكتفى بالفوز 3/2 بعد مباراة مثيرة منذ بدايتها وحتى لحظاتها الأخيرة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نجوم غانا ترفع شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" في مواجهة خيول بوركينا

قبل بداية بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ، لم يكن المنتخب الغاني لكرة القدم يتوقع أن يصبح ضمن الفرق المهددة بالخروج المبكر من الدور الأول للبطولة.

ولكن مع انسحاب المنتخب التوجولي من البطولة بسبب واقعة الاعتداء الغاشم على حافلة الفريق قبل بداية البطولة والفوز الذي حققه المنتخب الإيفواري 3/1 على نظيره الغاني في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بات المنتخب الغاني مهددا بالخروج المبكر من البطولة.

ولذلك يخوض النجوم السوداء مباراتهم غدا أمام منتخب بوركينا فاسو تحت شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" خاصة وأن الخروج المبكر من البطولة سيكون لطمة قوية للفريق الذي كان أحد أبرز المرشحين للفوز باللقب هذا العام بعدما فاز بالمركز الثالث في البطولة التي استضافتها بلاده قبل عامين.

وربما يكون الاهتمام الأول لدى المنتخب الغاني هو كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وذلك مثل باقي المنتخبات التي ستمثل القارة السمراء في كأس العالم.

ولكن الخروج المبكر من البطولة الحالية سيكون صدمة قوية للنجوم السوداء وسيضعف معنويات الفريق وجماهيره قبل خمسة شهور فقط من كأس العالم.

ولذلك يسعى منتخب غانا إلى تدارك موقفه في المجموعة وتجديد أمله في بلوغ الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) من خلال مباراته غدا أمام خيول بوركينا فاسو على استاد "11 نوفمبر" في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.

ويملك المنتخب البوركيني بديلين للعبور إلى دور الثمانية حيث يحتاج إلى الفوز أو التعادل بأي نتيجة بعدما فجر مفاجأة كبيرة في مباراته الأولى بالمجموعة عندما تعادل سلبيا مع المنتخب الإيفواري.

بينما يملك المنتخب الغاني بديلا واحدا للعبور إلى دور الثمانية وهو الفوز بأي نتيجة حيث يتذيل الفريق جدول المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط مقابل نقطة وحيدة لبوركينا وأربع نقاط لمنتخب كوت ديفوار.

وخاض المنتخب الغاني هذه البطولة وسط ظروف عصيبة لإصابة العديد من عناصره الاساسية المؤثرة وهو ما وضح على الفريق بشدة في مباراته الأولى التي خسرها أمام المنتخب الإيفواري حيث خسر الفريق 1/3 على عكس المتوقع من فريق نجح بجدارة في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وينتظر أن تشهد المباراة غدا صراعا عنيفا بين الهجوم الغاني والدفاع البوركيني الذي سيتحمل ضغطا كبيرا على مدار المباؤراة نظرا لرغبة النجوم السوداء في تحقيق الفوز.

ويضاعف من صعوبة المهمة على المنتخب الغاني أن الدفاع البوركيني ظهر بمستوى جيد في مباراته الأولى أمام كوت ديفوار كما حصل خيول بوركينا فاسو على راحة لمدة أسبوع بسبب إلغاء مباراتهم مع المنتخب التوجولي المنسحب بينما اقتصرت الراحة للمنتخب الغاني على ثلاثة أيام فقط بعد مباراته العصيبة مع المنتخب الإيفواري.

ورغم الفارق في الخبرة والتاريخ بين منتخبي غانا وبوركينا فاسو ، يدرك النجوم السوداء أن هذا الفارق لم يعد له وجود على الساحة العملية بعدما تمكنت معظم المنتخبات الصغيرة في البطولة الحالية من تحقيق عدد من المفاجآت أمام الكبار.

لذلك سيكون الحذر أحد الأسلحة الذي يعتمد عليها المنتخب الغاني في مباراة الغد.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الإصابة تحرم المنتخب النيجيري من جهود يوبو والشكوك تحوم حول وضع ايسيان

**أعلن الاتحاد النيجيري لكرة القدم مساء أمس الأحد تعرض قائد المنتخب الأول جوزيف يوبو لإصابة قوية ، مما سيجبر المدرب شايبو امودو على استكمال مهمته في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا بدون واحد من أبرز لاعبيه.

وأجرى يوبو أشعة على موضع الاصابة بعد خروجه من المباراة التي تغلب فيها الفريق النيجيري على نظيره بنين بهدف نظيف أمس الأول السبت في بينجيلا ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة.

وقال امودو "لقد طلبنا من الأطباء إجراء أشعة على موضع الإصابة ، لتحديد مدى خطورتها".

 ومن ناحية أخرى كان مدرب غانا ميلان راجيفاك يتصبب عرقا لمعرفة حجم الإصابة التي طالت نجم خط وسط فريقه مايكل ايسيان.

وكان ايسيان ، الذي تعافى من الإصابة مؤخرا وشارك في شوط واحد من مباراة بلاده أمام كوت ديفوار في المجموعة الثانية ، نقل إلى المستشفى بعد تعرضه لإصابة في الركبة خلال تدريبات أمس الأحد.

وحضر ايسيان ، نجم تشيلسي وقائد منتخب غانا إلى أنجولا بعد تعرضه لإصابة في الأوتار خلال مشاركته مع فريقه الإنجليزي.

وتحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة ايسيان في مباراة غانا المقبلة أمام بوركينا فاسو غدا الثلاثاء.*

----------


## anoucha

بالتوفيق للمنتخب الجزائري

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*قارب الشوط الاول على الانتخاء من مباراة الجزائر وانغولا
والنتجية 0/0 
كل التوفيق للجزائر
*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

بطاقة صفراء للعيفواي

----------


## العالي عالي

إثارة رائعة في تلك المجموعة  
لن نعرف المتأهلين إلا مع صافرة النهاية

----------


## العالي عالي

زياني كاد يرتكب خطأ  
خطييرة  
و الحمد لله شاوشي ينقذ

----------


## العالي عالي

الله ستر فرصة انغولا كاد ان يكون هدف

----------


## العالي عالي

*دقيقتين بدل ضائع 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهي الشوط الاول من المباراة بتعادل الفريقين 0/0

----------


## العالي عالي

وانتهت الشوط الاول من مباراة مالي وملاوي بنتيجة 2/0 لمالي
واذا استمر التعادل بهذه النتيجة وتعادل الجزائر وانغولا
فسيكون التأهل للجزائر وانغولا

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]شاوشي مميز  
لكن اخطاؤه مخيفة 
و على بلحاج ان يكون اكثر حذراً 
و يجب تغيير بوعزة الغير موجود عالاطلاق[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

المنتخب الجزائري كان أفضل من منتخب أنغولا صراحة !! 
خاصة في وسط الشوط الأول و التمريرات القصيرة المميزة حقيقة 
أتمنى تغيير بوعزة بـ عبدون (يعني منصب بمنصب) لأن عبدون له إمكانيات كبيرة جدا  
أو يدخل زياية مكان بوعزة و تغيير الخطة

----------


## العالي عالي

*ابتدأ الشوط الثاني من مباراة الجزائر وانغولا 
طبعاً المباراة منقولة على الجزيرة 2 المفتوحة 
بتعليق حفيظ دراجي  
*

----------


## العالي عالي

لا تغييرات

----------


## العالي عالي

مانييل جوزييه مدرب انغولا يبدوعليه القلق

----------


## العالي عالي

*زياني يقطعها و لكن تطول 
الكرة مع حارس انجولا و يلعبها طويلة 
و يقطع بوجرة*

----------


## العالي عالي

*فرصة للجزائر تضيع من امام المرمى
الله يسامحك يا مطمور
*

----------


## العالي عالي

أنجولا (0) -:- (0) الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط جزائرى و تراجع أنجولى

----------


## العالي عالي

لاعب من انغولا مصاب سوف يستبدل

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 54 
انغولا0 
الجزائر0

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا من الحليش  وتدارك للموقف من الدفاع

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط انغولي مش طبيعي  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

بلحاج يخرجها تماس :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة انغوليا بعيدة

----------


## العالي عالي

مالاوي تسجل هدف تقليص الفارق في مباراتها مع مالي

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور الانغولي متحمس والجزائريين  ان شاء الله سيضعون حدا لهتافاتهم  الدقيقة58 الجزائر (0-0) انغولا

----------


## العالي عالي

فرصة خطيرة لبوعزة ما في حظ  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

نصف ساعة و تنتهي المباراة

----------


## العالي عالي

هناك لاعب انغولي سيدخل

----------


## العالي عالي

2-1 لمالي 
0-0 انجولا و الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

السيطرة على الميدان50/50

----------


## العالي عالي

الجماهير الجزائرية في الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

تغيير لنغولا  
سيكلونغا يخرج  
ويدخل ريكاردو

----------


## العالي عالي

اصابة جيلبرتو

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 66 
الجزائر 0-0 انغولا

----------


## العالي عالي

جوزيه يبدو عليه القلق

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل للجزائر  دخول مغني

----------


## العالي عالي

باالتوفيق لللجزئر

----------


## العالي عالي

الانغوليون يحاولون الان ولكن الجزائريون بالمرصاد د25 الجزائر (0-0) انغولا واللعب بوسط الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله قادم الهدف

----------


## العالي عالي

اللعب محصور وسط الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

الوقت يمر والوضع اصبح صعب على الجزائر  
ان شاء الله يكون هناك هدف يريح العصاب

----------


## العالي عالي

دقيقة 73 
الجزائر 0-0 انغولا

----------


## العالي عالي

المنتخب الجزائري يهدئ اللعب

----------


## العالي عالي

يجب نحرز هدف لا نضمن ماذا تفعل مالاوي

----------


## العالي عالي

التعادل قائم بدون اهداف  بين الجزائر وانغولا الدقيقة75

----------


## العالي عالي

زياني ينطلق و يرجع للخلف مرة اخرى

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة سهلة تصل للحارس الانغولي

----------


## العالي عالي

هجوم انغولي مستمر

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

بقي 11 دقيقة لعب

----------


## العالي عالي

انجولا تقتل اللعب

----------


## العالي عالي

مالي احرزت هدف لتصبح النتيجة 3/1 لمالي على ملاوي 

بهذه النتيجة تتأهل الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

المطلوب من الجزائر عدم التفريط بالمباراة خاصة ان مصيرهم معلق بنتيجة المباراة الاخرى بين  مالي ومالاوي

----------


## العالي عالي

يستر الله من مالاوي يا رب يبقى الوضع كما هو

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر 6 دقائق وتتأهل الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

فرصة خطيرة لانغولا 
الله يستر

----------


## العالي عالي

يا رب تعدي على خير

----------


## العالي عالي

الجزائر في الربع النهائي ان شاء الله

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر 4 دقائق

----------


## العالي عالي

الكرة مع منتخب الجزائر   اخر 3 دقائق

----------


## العالي عالي

التأهل على الابواب 
ان شاء الله يارب

----------


## العالي عالي

سعدان يوجه اللاعبين

----------


## العالي عالي

ينزل عبدون بدل مطمور

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل لانغولا

----------


## العالي عالي

لاعبين الجزائر بضوع الوقت  
ويقتلو المباراة

----------


## العالي عالي

دقيقتان وقت بدل ضائع

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهت مباراة الجزائر وانغولا بالتعادل السلبي

----------


## العالي عالي

مبروك الجزائر 
و انجولا

----------


## العالي عالي

بعد ان كدنا نؤمن بان حظوظ منتخب الجزائر باتت ضعيفه عقب خسارته المفاجاه من ملاوي 3\0 ، الا ان المنتخب الجزائري اثبت انه كبيراً وهو يعود من بعيد بفوزه علي مالي 1\0 وتعادله اليوم مع انغولا 0\0 ليصحبها الي الدور الثاني. الف مبروك للخضر وهو يلحق بشقيقه المصري في الدور الثاني ،  ونتمني ان يلحق بهم الشقيق التونسي ونتمناه كاس عربي ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## المتميزة

:Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والنعم بمقاتلين الصحراء سباع الصحراء نعم للخضرا فلتحيا الجزاير مبروك التأهل يا الجزاير ومبروك للمصر الـتأهل مسبقا وننتمنا الفوز لتونس على الكميرون والتاهل لتكون أنجولا عربية

----------


## Ctrl

:SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك للجزاير ولاعضاء المنتدى الجزائرين ولكل العرب هذا التأهل

----------


## anoucha

lمبروك علينا بالرغم من انو لوفزنا كا يكون احلى بس الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## anoucha

والله انو مطمور ضيع هدفين وغزال ضيع هدف محقق و بوعزة ضيع فرصتين و بوقرة كمان الله يسامحهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله انو مطمور ضيع هدفين وغزال ضيع هدف محقق و بوعزة ضيع فرصتين و بوقرة كمان الله يسامحهم


 
والله الله كان بعونهم يا انوشه الحمد انتهت المبارة على خير وتعادلو وهيهم تأهلو

----------


## anoucha

> والله الله كان بعونهم يا انوشه الحمد انتهت المبارة على خير وتعادلو وهيهم تأهلو


لك مابعرف الكرة ماكان بدها تدخل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لك مابعرف الكرة ماكان بدها تدخل


 
شو بدك تعملي هيك الحظ خاصة بعض الضربات

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]*         غانا وبوركينا فاسو في صراع علي بطاقة التأهل الثانية في أمم أفريقيا    * 

[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=right]*لواندا - أ ف ب:*
 تخوض غانا فرصتها الأخيرة عندما تلاقي بوركينا فاسو الثلاثاء على ملعب "11 نوفمبر" في العاصمة لواندا في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ضمن النسخة السابعة والعشرين لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة في أنجولا.
 ويدرك المنتخب الغاني، أحد الممثلين الستة للقارة السمراء في المونديال الصيف المقبل، أن الفوز ولا بديل سواه هو السبيل الوحيد لبلوغ الدور ربع النهائي ومحو خسارته الكبيرة أمام ساحل العاج 1-3 لأنه يحتل المركز الأخير من دون نقاط، بيد أن المهمة لن تكون سهلة أمام بوركينا فاسو التي أحرجت العاجيين في الجولة الأولى وأرغمتهم على التعادل.
 ستكون غانا مطالبة بنسيان هزيمتها أمام ساحل العاج إذا أرادت اللحاق بها إلى ربع النهائي، لأن التفكير في الهزيمة والمشاكل الكثيرة التي يعاني منها المنتخب الغاني بسبب الإصابات آخرها للقائد مايكل إيسيان، سيزيد "الطين بلة" ويخرجها خالية الوفاض من المسابقة التي أحرزت المركز الثالث فيها قبل عامين على أرضها.
 وعلى الرغم من الغيابات الكثيرة في صفوفها والضربات الموجعة التي تلقتها قبل البطولة بانسحاب مدافع سندرلاند الإنجليزي جون منساه والمدافع الأيمن لفولهام الإنجليزي جون باينتسيل والقائد ستيفن أبياه ولاريا كينجسون بالإضافة إلى استبعاد نجم إنتر ميلان الإيطالي سولي علي مونتاري لأسباب تأديبية، فإن المنتخب الغاني قدم أداءً رائعاً أمام ساحل العاج وكان الأقرب إلى تحقيق الفوز لولا خبرة ديدييه دروجبا وسالومون كالو ويايا توريه التي كانت لها الكلمة الأخيرة.
 ويملك المنتخب الغاني لاعبين شباب أبانوا عن قدرة كبيرة في مجاراة العاجيين حتى في غياب إيسيان الذي لم يدخله المدرب الصربي ميلوفان راييفاتش سوى في الشوط الثاني إلى جانب أسامواه جيان.
 وستضطر غانا إلى خوض مباراة الثلاثاء في غياب إيسيان الذي تعرض إلى إصابة في ركبته إثر اصطدام بأحد زملائه خلال تدريبات الأحد.
 وعاد إيسيان للتو من إصابة أبعدته عن الملاعب شهرين وهو كان وصل الأربعاء إلى لواندا لتوقف رحلات الطيران في بريطانيا بسبب موجات البرد القارس والثلوج.
 وشدد مدرب غانا على ضرورة الفوز على بوركينا فاسو وقال "إنها مباراة مصيرية ليس أمامنا سوى الفوز فيها. قدمنا مباراة رائعة أمام ساحل العاج وكنا نستحق نتيجة أفضل من الخسارة"، مضيفاً "اللاعبون متحمسون لتعويض الخسارة أمام ساحل العاج، سنبذل كل ما في وسعنا لتخطي الدور الأول وتجاوز محننا ورفع معنوياتنا في مشوارنا في البطولة".
 في المقابل، تحتاج بوركينا فاسو إلى التعادل فقط لضمان تأهلها إلى الدور الثاني والبقاء في لواندا لمواجهة متصدر المجموعة الأولى.
 وقال مدربها البرتغالي باولو دوارتي "تعادلنا أمام ساحل العاج رفع معنوياتنا وجعلنا نفكر في التأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي. بعدما فرملنا أحد الممثلين للقارة السمراء في المونديال، جاء الآن الدور على الممثل الثاني وهو غانا، فريقي يملك الأسلحة اللازمة للخروج بنتيجة إيجابية في المباراة".
 وتعول بوركينا فاسو على قوتها الهجومية الضاربة المحترفة في أوروبا خصوصا سانو ويلفريد (كولن الألماني) وويلفريد باليما (شريف تيراسبول المولدافي) وحبيب باموجو (نيس الفرنسي) وموموني داجانو (الخور القطري) ويوسف كونيه (كلوج الروماني) وإيسوف واتارا (يونياو ليريا البرتغالي) ونارسيس ياميوجو (موجان الأذربيجاني) وباتريك زوندي (فورتونا دوسلدورف الألماني).
 وتسعى بوركينا فاسو إلى بلوغ الدور ربع النهائي للمرة الثانية في تاريخها بعد عام 1998 على أرضها عندما حققت انجازاً تاريخياً مع المدرب الفرنسي فيليب تروسييه وبلغت دور الأربعة قبل أن تنهي البطولة في المركز الرابع.
 والتقى المنتخبان 12 مرة، فاز الغاني 8 مرات والبوركيني 3 مرات وتعادلا مرة واحدة، علماً بأنهما التقيا مرة واحدة في النهائيات القارية وكان الفوز فيها من نصيب غانا 3-صفر في أكرا عام 1978[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكور مصطفي على المتابعة 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*قوة المنافسة ومفاجآت الفرق الصغيرة وترنح الكبار أبرز ملامح كأس أفريقيا

رغم انتهاء الجولة الثانية من مباريات الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا لم تسفر نتائج الجولتين الأولى والثانية عن خروج أي منتخب من دائرة المنافسة على التأهل للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية).

ويمثل ذلك مؤشرا حقيقيا على قوة المنافسة في المجموعات الأربع بالبطولة واختفاء الفرق الصغيرة في نهائيات البطولة الحالية حيث فجرت المنتخبات صاحبة التاريخ المتواضع والهزيل مفاجآت عديدة في البطولة الحالية.

وما يدل على ذلك أيضا أن فريقين فقط نجحا في خطف بطاقة التأهل لدور الثمانية وهما المنتخب المصري حامل لقب البطولة وصاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب (ست مرات) ونظيره الإيفواري الذي تأهل من المجموعة الثانية التي تضم ثلاثة منتخبات فقط.

وربما كان لأحداث الاعتداء الغاشم على حافلة المنتخب التوجولي قبل بداية البطولة وانسحاب الفريق من فعاليات بطولة كأس الأمم 2010 بأنجولا بعض التأثير على المباريات الأولى في البطولة.

ولكن مع توالي المباريات وتزايد المفاجآت رغم المستوى العام المتوسط للبطولة حتى الآن لم يعد لهذه الأحداث أثر كبير حيث انشغل الجميع في الحسابات الصعبة لمعرفة المتأهلين من كل مجموعة إلى دور الثمانية.

وبخلاف المنتخبين المصري والإيفواري ، تملك جميع المنتخبات ال13 الأخرى فرصا شبه متكافئة للوصول إلى دور الثمانية خاصة وأن فرص كل فريق لا تتعلق بنتيجته فقط في الجولة الثالثة وإنما بنتيجة المباراة الأخرى في المجموعة.

وبذلك ، يتصارع 13 منتخبا على ستة مقاعد في دور الثمانية سيكون أحدها محجوزا للمنتخب الفائز من مباراة منتخبي غانا وبوركينا فاسو غدا الثلاثاء وإن كانت فرصة المنتخب البوركيني أفضل حيث يكفيه التعادل من أجل حجز هذه البطاقة.

وأقيمت حتى الآن 14 مباراة في البطولة انتهت تسع منها بالفوز مقابل خمسة تعادلات وشهدت البطولة حتى الآن تسجيل 37 هدفا منها ستة أهداف من ضربات جزاء بالإضافة إلى هدفين جاءا عن طريق الخطأ من المدافع الموزمبيقي داريو كان في شباك فريقه.

ورغم ارتفاع معدل التهديف في الجولة الأولى إلى 22 هدفا في سبع مباريات بمتوسط يزيد على ثلاثة أهداف في المباراة الواحدة تراجع معدل التهديف في الجولة الثانية إلى 15 هدفا فقط في سبع مباريات بمتوسط يزيد قليلا على هدفين في المباراة الواحدة.

وأصبح متوسط التهديف في الجولتين مجتمعتين أكثر من 6ر2 هدف في المباراة الواحدة.

ولعبت المباراة الافتتاحية في البطولة دورا كبيرا في ارتفاع معدل التهديف في الجولة الأولى حيث شهدت ثمانية أهداف بتعادل منتخبي أنجولا ومالي 4/4 بينما لعب التوازن الخططي الذي اعتمدت عليه معظم المنتخبات في الجولة الثانية تراجعا في مستوى التهديف نظرا لخشية بعض الفرق من الخروج المبكر من هذه البطولة.

ووضعت هذه المباراة المنتخب الأنجولي على رأس الفرق الأكثر تهديفا في البطولة حتى الآن برصيد ستة أهداف منها هدفين من ضربتي جزاء.

ورغم المساندة الجماهيرية الهائلة التي يتمتع بها المنتخب الأنجولي لإقامة البطولة على أرضه ، ما زال الفريق مهددا بالخروج المبكر عن البطولة حيث يتصدر المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط بفارق نقطة أمام كل من مالاوي والجزائر بينما يتذيل منتخب مالي المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة.

ولذلك يحتاج الفريق للفوز على نظيره الجزائري أو انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل على الأقل في الجولة الثالثة اليوم لأن الهزيمة ستبدد آمال أصحاب الأرض في بلوغ دور الثمانية إذا انتهت المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة والتي ستقام في نفس التوقيت بهزيمة مالي أمام مالاوي.

ولذلك تسود "حسبة برما" في هذه المجموعة حيث تمتلك جميع المنتخبات الأربعة فرص للتأهل إلى دور الثمانية وترتبط هذه الفرص بنتيجة المباراتين سويا ويصعب التكهن بالنتيجتين في ظل المستوى المتذبذب للفرق الأربع في الجولتين الأولى والثانية بل وداخل المباراة الواحدة.

أما المجموعة الثانية فينحصر خلالها الصراع على البطاقة الثانية إلى دور الثمانية بعدما حجز منتخب كوت ديفوار البطاقة الأولى ولذلك فإن هذه المجموعة هي الوحيدة التي تخلو من الحسابات المعقدة نظرا لأن نتائجها اقتصرت على ثلاث مباريات فحسب بعد انحساب المنتخب التوجولي.

كذلك انتزع المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) الفائز بلقب البطولتين السابقتين عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا البطاقة الأولى وصدارة المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بعدما أصبح الفريق الوحيد الذي يحقق الفوز في مباراتيه اللتين خاضهما حتى الآن.

وتتنافس منتخبات نيجيريا (ثلاث نقاط) وبنين (نقطة واحدة) وموزمبيق (نقطة واحدة) على البطاقة الثانية التي تبدو قريبة من المنتخب النيجيري قبل مباراته بعد غد الأربعاء مع نظيره الموزمبيقي إلا إذا شهدت هذه المباراة أي مفاجأة أو شهدت المباراة الأخرى أيضا مفاجأة من منتخب بنين وسقط نسور نيجيريا أمام أفاعي موزمبيق.

وتبدو الأمور أكثر تعقيدا في المجموعة الرابعة حيث تتسارع المنتخبات الثلاثة الأولى وهي الجابون (أربع نقاط) والكاميرون (ثلاث نقاط) وتونس (نقطتان) على المركز الأول في المجموعة للابتعاد عن مواجهة المنتخب المصري في دور الثمانية ويدخل معها منتخب زامبيا (نقطة واحدة) في الصراع على المركز الثاني أيضا.

وتشهد الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة يوم الخميس المقبل مواجهتين متكافئتين حيث يلتقي أسود الكاميرون مع نسور قرطاج ويتربص المنتخب الجابوني بالمنتخب الزامبي.

ومع ظهور العديد من المفاجآت في الجولتين الأولى والثانية كان أبرز أبطالها هم منتخبات مالاوي وبوركينا فاسو والجابون يصعب على أي من المتابعين للبطولة التكهن بنتائج الجولة الثالثة والتكهن بهوية الفرق الأخرى التي ستتأهل لدور الثمانية.

لكن الشيء المؤكد بالفعل أن المنتخبات الخمس التي تمثل القارة السمراء في كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ما زالت تترنح في البطولة الأفريقية الحالية باستثناء المنتخب الإيفواري الذي استعاد بعض توازنه بالتغلب على نظيره الغاني علما بأنهما يشاركان سويا في كأس العالم 2010 .

أما منتخبا الكاميرون والجزائر فحقق كل منهما الفوز بصعوبة في مباراتيهما بالجولة الثانية بعد أن سقطا بقوة في الجولة الأولى وهو نفس الشيء بالنسبة لنسور نيجيريا لتصبح جميع المنتخبات الخمسة بحاجة إلى إعادة النظر في استعداداتها قبل خوض بطولة كأس العالم.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نجوم غانا ترفع شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" في مواجهة خيول بوركينا

قبل بداية بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ، لم يكن المنتخب الغاني لكرة القدم يتوقع أن يصبح ضمن الفرق المهددة بالخروج المبكر من الدور الأول للبطولة.

ولكن مع انسحاب المنتخب التوجولي من البطولة بسبب واقعة الاعتداء الغاشم على حافلة الفريق قبل بداية البطولة والفوز الذي حققه المنتخب الإيفواري 3/1 على نظيره الغاني في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بات المنتخب الغاني مهددا بالخروج المبكر من البطولة.

ولذلك يخوض النجوم السوداء مباراتهم غدا أمام منتخب بوركينا فاسو تحت شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" خاصة وأن الخروج المبكر من البطولة سيكون لطمة قوية للفريق الذي كان أحد أبرز المرشحين للفوز باللقب هذا العام بعدما فاز بالمركز الثالث في البطولة التي استضافتها بلاده قبل عامين.

وربما يكون الاهتمام الأول لدى المنتخب الغاني هو كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وذلك مثل باقي المنتخبات التي ستمثل القارة السمراء في كأس العالم.

ولكن الخروج المبكر من البطولة الحالية سيكون صدمة قوية للنجوم السوداء وسيضعف معنويات الفريق وجماهيره قبل خمسة شهور فقط من كأس العالم.

ولذلك يسعى منتخب غانا إلى تدارك موقفه في المجموعة وتجديد أمله في بلوغ الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) من خلال مباراته غدا أمام خيول بوركينا فاسو على استاد "11 نوفمبر" في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.

ويملك المنتخب البوركيني بديلين للعبور إلى دور الثمانية حيث يحتاج إلى الفوز أو التعادل بأي نتيجة بعدما فجر مفاجأة كبيرة في مباراته الأولى بالمجموعة عندما تعادل سلبيا مع المنتخب الإيفواري.

بينما يملك المنتخب الغاني بديلا واحدا للعبور إلى دور الثمانية وهو الفوز بأي نتيجة حيث يتذيل الفريق جدول المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط مقابل نقطة وحيدة لبوركينا وأربع نقاط لمنتخب كوت ديفوار.

وخاض المنتخب الغاني هذه البطولة وسط ظروف عصيبة لإصابة العديد من عناصره الاساسية المؤثرة وهو ما وضح على الفريق بشدة في مباراته الأولى التي خسرها أمام المنتخب الإيفواري حيث خسر الفريق 1/3 على عكس المتوقع من فريق نجح بجدارة في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وينتظر أن تشهد المباراة غدا صراعا عنيفا بين الهجوم الغاني والدفاع البوركيني الذي سيتحمل ضغطا كبيرا على مدار المباؤراة نظرا لرغبة النجوم السوداء في تحقيق الفوز.

ويضاعف من صعوبة المهمة على المنتخب الغاني أن الدفاع البوركيني ظهر بمستوى جيد في مباراته الأولى أمام كوت ديفوار كما حصل خيول بوركينا فاسو على راحة لمدة أسبوع بسبب إلغاء مباراتهم مع المنتخب التوجولي المنسحب بينما اقتصرت الراحة للمنتخب الغاني على ثلاثة أيام فقط بعد مباراته العصيبة مع المنتخب الإيفواري.

ورغم الفارق في الخبرة والتاريخ بين منتخبي غانا وبوركينا فاسو ، يدرك النجوم السوداء أن هذا الفارق لم يعد له وجود على الساحة العملية بعدما تمكنت معظم المنتخبات الصغيرة في البطولة الحالية من تحقيق عدد من المفاجآت أمام الكبار.

لذلك سيكون الحذر أحد الأسلحة الذي يعتمد عليها المنتخب الغاني في مباراة الغد.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*جولة ترفيهية للفراعنة في بينجيلا بعد التأهل لدور الثمانية


* قام لاعبو المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين بجولة ترفيهية في مدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية بعدما حجز الفريق بطاقة تأهله لدور الثمانية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الثالثة بالمجموعة والتي تقام بعد غد الأربعاء أمام منتخب بنين.

وحرص حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري على الاحتفال بالتأهل إلى دور الثمانية من خلال هذه الجولة السياحية والجلوس بأحد الأماكن المطلة على المحيط الأطلنطي لإخراج اللاعبين من حالة الشد العصبي.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*منتخب الفراعنة يسير على نفس الخط مع حارسه الحضري
*


* قبل سبعة شهور بالضبط نال عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم إشادة رائعة من حارس المرمى الإيطالي الشهير جانلويجي بوفون وذلك بعد مباراة الفريقين التي انتهت بفوز المنتخب المصري 1/صفر في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس العالم للقارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وقال بوفون لوسائل الإعلام عقب انتهاء المباراة "أعتقد أن حارس المرمى المصري كان رائعا ، فقد تألق في التصدي للانفرادات. وإذا شاهدتم إعادة للمباراة ستلاحظون أنه كان من الصعب للغاية أن نسجل أهدافا في هذه المباراة".

وأوضح بوفون أن الحضري لعب دورا كبيرا ورئيسيا في خروج المباراة بهذه النتيجة.

ولكن هذه الإشادة لم تكن الأولى في مسيرة الحضري الرائعة والتي شهدت العديد من الإنجازات والتي يسعى هذا الحارس العملاق إلى إضافة المزيد إليها من خلال بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين والمقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وتؤكد جميع المؤشرات على مدار السنوات القليلة الماضية أن منتخب مصر يسير في اتجاه واحد مع حارسه عصام الحضري حيث يأتي الحضري دائما في مقدمة الأسباب التي ساعدت المنتخب المصري على الفوز بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية في دورتيها السابقتين عامي 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا. وكان بالفعل أفضل حارس في البطولتين.

ولعب هذا الحارس العملاق دورا كبيرا في انتصارات فريقه السابق ، الأهلي المصري ، على مدار سنوات طويلة وفاز معه بالعديد من البطولات الأفريقية ، كما شارك معه في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية مرتين ، بخلاف فوزه مع الفريق بالعديد من ألقاب الدوري والكأس المحلية.

وشارك الحضري في بطولة كأس العالم للقارات 2009 بعد عشر سنوات من مشاركته الأولى في كأس العالم للقارات وخروجه مع المنتخب المصري من الدور الأول للبطولة.

كما يشارك في البطولة الحالية بأنجولا من أجل تحقيق إنجاز تاريخي جديد مع أحفاد الفراعنة فقد فاز مع الفريق بالبطولتين الماضيتين ويسعى إلى التتويج باللقب الثالث على التوالي وهو ما لم يحققه أي منتخب آخر في القارة السمراء.

وقبل شهور قليلة كان هدف الحضري وزملائه هو المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ولكن مع إخفاق الفريق في التصفيات لم يعد أمامهم سوى إحراز اللقب الأفريقي في البطولة الحالية لاسيما وأنها قد تكون الأخيرة لعدد كبير من لاعبي الجيل الحالي وقد يكون في مقدمتهم الحضري الذي احتفل قبل أيام بعيد ميلاده السابع والثلاثين.

ونال الحضري شهرة بالغة في السنوات الماضية ربما يصعب على غيره من الحراس في القارة السمراء أن ينالها على مدار سنوات طويلة لكنه كاد يضيع الجزء الأكبر من هذه الشهرة والمكانة التي وصل إليها في قلوب جماهير الكرة المصرية من خلال رحيله للاحتراف بأوروبا.

وفي الوقت الذي اعتبر فيه الكثيرون أن الحضري هو "وحش" أفريقيا الجديد وأفضل حارس مرمى في تاريخ الكرة المصرية وأحد أبرز الحراس على مستوى العالم بعد فوزه مع منتخب مصر بكأس الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الثانية على التوالي ، أثار الحارس الكبير حوله هالة من من المشاكل والجدل بالانتقال إلى سيون ، أحد أندية الوسط في الدوري السويسري.

وربما يكون الاحتراف في الأندية الأوروبية حلما للعديد من اللاعبين في القارة الأفريقية ، لكن احتراف الحضري في سيون كان صدمة للعديد من المتابعين لكرة القدم المصرية للعديد من الأسباب.

يأتي في مقدمة هذه الأسباب أن اللاعب رحل عن فريقه السابق الأهلي بشكل مثير للجدل حيث ترك الفريق وسط الموسم قبل الماضي وهرب إلى سيون دون علم ناديه الذي ساهم بشكل كبير فيما وصل إليه من شهرة وشعبية.

والسبب الثاني هو أن الدوري السويسري ليس من أبرز بطولات الدوري المحلية في أوروبا وبالتالي لا يمثل حلما للاعب كبير مثل الحضري.

والأكثر من ذلك أن سيون ليس من الأندية الكبيرة على الساحتين السويسرية والأوروبية بخلاف شهرة الأهلي الطاغية على الساحتين المصرية والأفريقية ووصوله إلى الساحة العالمية بالوصول إلى كأس العالم للأندية باليابان أكثر من مرة.

بل إن أسلوب الحضري في التعامل مع رحلة احترافه الأوروبية الغريبة أثار الجدل أيضا حيث وضح للجميع من خلال سيناريو هروبه وعودته إلى مصر ثم رحيله مجددا أن الحارس العملاق يحرص على التلاعب بناديه السابق العريق بكل شكل ممكن.

وقبل شهور قليلة ، وبالتحديد في منتصف نيسان/أبريل الماضي عاقب الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) الحضري على رحلة احترافه المثيرة للجدل ، بإيقافه أربعة شهور على مستوى الأندية والمنتخب وتغريمه 900 ألف يورو بخلاف العقوبة المفروضة على سيون بعدم التعاقد مع أي لاعب على مدار فترتين للانتقالات.

وفي الوقت الذي رأى فيه البعض أن العقوبة هي صفحة النهاية في مسيرة الحضري الكروية وأنها ستحرمه بلا شك من المشاركة في كأس العالم للقارات جاءت الفرصة مجددا للاعب من أجل استعادة بريقه من خلال بطولة كأس العالم للقارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وعاد الحضري بعدها إلى أحضان الكرة المصرية من خلال النادي الإسماعيلي أحد فرسان الكرة المصرية ليفتح صفحة جديدة من التألق.

ثم جاءت البطولة الأفريقية الحالية لتشهد المزيد من التألق للحضري الذي ذاد عن مرماه ببسالة في مباراتي نيجيريا وموزمبيق ولا يتحمل مسئولية الهدف الذي اهتزت به شباكه في مباراة نيجيريا.

ونجح الحضري في الوقوف بعدها صامدا في مواجهة الهجمات والتسديدات النيجيرية كما تصدى في المباراة التالية لجميع الكرات الخادعة من المنتخب الموزمبيقي ليقود فريقه بجدارة إلى صدارة مجموعته والتأهل لدور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته مع بنين في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة.

والحقيقة أن الحضري يملك القدرة على تجاوز الظروف الصعبة والمواقف العصيبة في طريقه نحو التألق والنجاح ، وهو ما ظهر خلال العديد من المباريات الصعبة مع الأهلي ومنتخب مصر ، مما يطمئن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري.

ويحظى الحضري بتقدير خاص من مدربه أحمد سليمان الذي يرى أن خبرة الحضري من العناصر المؤثرة للغاية في أداء المنتخب المصري وكذلك في منح اللاعبين الثقة البالغة في المواجهات مع أقوى الفرق.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زاهر : نطالب الجماهير المصرية بمؤازرة الفراعنة في دور الثمانية

أكد سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أنه أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا بالمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة في مصر وطالبه بضرورة توفير رحلات خاصة للجماهير من مصر إلى أنجولا لمؤازرة اللاعبين مع انطلاق منافسات دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين والمقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأضاف أن المنتخب المصري يعاني منذ انطلاق البطولة من ندرة جماهيره

باستثناء بعض المساندة التي يجدها من قبل الجماهير اللبنانية والموريتانية التي دائما ما تحرص على مؤازرة المنتخب المصري في تلك البطولة.

وأوضح زاهر في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن صقر وعده بتذليل جميع العقبات أمام الجماهير وأنه سيرسل ما يقرب من 100 مشجع لمؤازرة الفراعنة بداية من دور الثمانية خاصة وأنها مباريات حساسة لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين.

وتأهل المنتخب المصري إلى دور الثمانية للبطولة بفوزه على نيجيريا وموزمبيق في المجموعة الثالثة كما تصدر المجموعة بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته أمام بنين في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*سعدان : لدينا مشاكل بسبب غياب الفعالية الهجومية ومالي فريق جيد

اعترف رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم أن فريقه  يعاني من مشاكل بسبب نقص الفعالية في الهجوم.

ولم يسجل الفريق الجزائري إلا هدفا واحدا من ثلاث مباريات في الدور الأول ببطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بانجولا ورغم ذلك صعد إلى دور الثمانية بفضل فوزه على نظيره مالي الذي تساوى معه في النقاط.

وقال سعدان في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب المباراة التي تعادل فيها الفريق الجزائري سلبيا مع نظيره الأنجولي اليوم الاثنين في ختام مباريات المجموعة الأولى ونقله اتحاد الكرة الجزائري على موقعه على الانترنت " من الصعب علينا تصحيح الهزيمة غير المنتظرة ضد مالاوي لكن غامرنا في الشوط الأول من اجل تسجيل الأهداف.

 عندما دخلنا الشوط الثاني كنا على علم بان مالي متقدمة على مالاوي بهدفين نظيفين لذلك حافظنا على طاقاتنا خاصة وأن المنتخب الانجولي كان لا يريد المخاطرة".

وأضاف " نعم المنتخب الجزائري لديه مشاكل بسبب غياب الفعالية الهجومية".

وأوضح سعدان أن منتخب انجولا وجد مشاكل كبيرة من الناحية البدنية بسبب المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلها لاعبوه في المباراتين الأوليين من البطولة. كما أشاد بالمنتخب المالي بالرغم من خروجه من البطولة وأكد انه فريق جيد لديه مؤهلات ممتازة نافيا أن يكون هناك أي اتفاق بين الجزائر وانجولا على نتيجة التعادل.

وأكد سعدان أن المباراة القادمة للجزائر في دور الثمانية ستشهد عودة المدافع عنتر يحيى وربما رفيق صايفي في حين سيغيب ياسين بزاز عن ما تبقى من مشوار البطولة بسبب الاصابة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*"نسور" نيجيريا تسعى لافتراس "أفاعي" موزمبيق


 * في ظل فارق كبير في التاريخ والخبرة والمستوى ، يخوض المنتخب النيجيري لكرة القدم مباراته المرتقبة غدا الاربعاء أمام نظيره الموزمبيقي ،بحذر شديد ، في ظل خوف الفريق من مفاجأة جديدة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

قبل بداية فعاليات البطولة الحالية ، كان المنتخب النيجيري الذي يعج بالنجوم في مختلف المراكز ، أحد المرشحين بقوة للمنافسة على لقب البطولة ، وسارت معظم الترشيحات لصالح نسور نيجيريا في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

ولكن الفريق لم يقدم العروض المنتظرة منه حتى الآن ، فقد خسر 1/3 أمام نظيره المصري ،حامل اللقب ، ثم حقق فوزا صعبا للغاية 1/صفر على منتخب بنين /رغم الفارق الكبير في المستوى بين الفريقين.

ولذلك يرفع المنتخب النيجيري شعار "لا للمفاجآت" خلال مباراته المرتقبة غدا أمام نظيره الموزمبيقي بمدينة لوبانجو الأنجولية في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

يحتل المنتخب النيجيري المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط وبفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف نظيره المصري ،وبفارق نقطتين ، أمام بنين وموزمبيق.

وأمام المنتخب النيجيري أكثر من بديل للتأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) حيث يستطيع التأهل في حال الفوز أو التعادل ،بغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة الثانية في المجموعة بين منتخبي بنين ومصر والتي تقام في نفس التوقيت بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية.

أما الهزيمة فتعني أن المنتخب النيجيري سيودع البطولة مبكرا من الدور الأول لصالح أي من منتخبي بنين ،أو موزمبيق ، وهو ماسيكون صدمة كبيرة للنسور.

ولم يقدم المنتخب النيجيري بقيادة مديره الفني الوطني شايبة أمادو المستوى المنتظر منه في البطولة حتى الآن وستكون المباراة غدا هي الفرصة الأخيرة لهم وللمدرب أمادو الذي يسعى لقيادة الفريق إلى المربع الذهبي على الأقل أملا في الحفاظ على موقعه كمدير فني للفريق.

ورغم الفارق الكبير بين نسور نيجيريا وأفاعي موزمبيق ، يخشى النيجيريون لدغات منافسهم الذي نجح في تحويل تأخره بهدفين نظيفين إلى تعادل ثمين 2/2 في المبارة الأولى أمام بنين ، وكادت لدغاته تصيب أحفاد الفراعنة في المباراة الثانية ولكنه خسر بهدفين ليصبح أمله الوحيد هو الفوز على المنتخب النيجيري ، وخسارة أو تعادل منتخب بنين أمام نظيره المصري.

وفي حال فوز المنتخب البنيني على مصر ، يحتاج المنتخب الموزمبيقي إلى الفوز بفارق أكبر من الأهداف على نظيره النيجيري من أجل التأهل لدور الثمانية.

ومع وجود العديد من النجوم بين صفوف المنتخب النيجيري ، مثل ون ميكيل أوبي وتشينيدو أوباسي وياكوبو إيوجبيني وأوديمونجي وغيرهم ،سيكون المنتخب الموزمبيقي بحاجة إلى مزيد من الحذر في الدفاع ، وخاصة من مدافعه داريو كان ،الذي سجل هدفين عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه ، الاول في مباراة بنين ، والآخر أمام مصر.


*

----------


## ميرنا

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

وأخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا الفوز عن جدار للمنتخب الجزائري والشكر الخاص للعالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> وأخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا الفوز عن جدار للمنتخب الجزائري والشكر الخاص للعالي عالي


انا ما اعملت شي 
هاد واجب كل شخص عربي

----------


## العالي عالي

*"أحفاد الفراعنة" يجربون البدلاء في مواجهة طموح سناجب بنين

بعد نجاحه في بلوغ دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ، يدخل المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم مباراته المرتقبة غدا الأربعاء مع منتخب بنين بمعنويات مرتفعة، وأعصاب هادئة، وطموحات متوازنة.

انتزع المنتخب المصري بطاقة التأهل الأولى عن المجموعة الثانية في الدور الأول للبطولة بعدما حقق فوزين متتاليين على المنتخبين النيجيري 3/1 والموزمبيقي 2/صفر ضمن بهما صدارة المجموعة ، دون انتظار نتيجة مباراته غدا أمام سناجب بنين في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة.

بيد أن مباراة الفريقين غدا على استاد "أومباك" بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية ،لن تكون للشهرة فقط حيث يخوضها المنتخب المصري بطموحات متوازنة نظرا لرغبته في تحقيق الفوز الثالث على التوالي ،أو الحفاظ على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في الدور الأول ، كما يسعى في الوقت نفسه إلى تجربة العديد من عناصره ،غير الأساسية ،وتجهيزها للمباراة المقبلة في دور الثمانية للبطولة.

يدرك المنتخب المصري الملقب ب "أحفاد الفراعنة" أن مهمته غدا لن تكون سهلة على الإطلاق ، نظرا لأن منتخب بنين ما زال لديه الأمل في بلوغ الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في البطولة لكنه يحتاج من أجل تحقيق ذلك إلى الفوز على المنتخب المصري وفوز المنتخب الموزمبيقي على نظيره النيجيري بفارق أقل من الأهداف في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة والتي تقام في نفس التوقيت بمدينة لوبانجو.

يخوض المنتخب المصري مباراة الغد وهو يتصدر قمة المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط، مقابل ثلاث نقاط للمنتخب النيجيري في المركز الثاني ،ونقطة واحدة لكل من بنين وموزمبيق. ويتفوق منتخب بنين على نظيره الموزمبيقي بفارق هدف وحيد.

ومع نجاح المنتخب المصري ،حامل اللقب، في حجز البطاقة الأولى لهذه المجموعة ، وموقع الصدارة فيها ، بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراة الغد ، ينتظر أن يلجأ المدرب حسن شحاتة ،المدير الفني الوطني للفريق، إلى إجراء عدد من التغييرات بين صفوف فريقه خشية إجهاد اللاعبين ،أو وقوعهم في فخ الإصابات قبل فعاليات دور الثمانية.

وقد عانى عدد من لاعبي الفريق من الإنفلونزا خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية ووضح ذلك من خلال التشكيل وأداء الفريق في المباراة الماضية أمام موزمبيق.

ولذلك قد يضطر شحاتة إلى أن يمنح الراحة لعدد من لاعبيه الأساسيين المؤثرين في صفوف الفريق مثل أحمد حسن قائد الفريق ، وعصام الحضري حارس المرمى ،ووائل جمعة صخرة الدفاع ، وأحمد فتحي لاعب خط الوسط البارز، وسيد معوض ، والمهاجمين الخطيرين عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان ، وفي الوقت نفسه منح الفرصة لبعض اللاعبين ،غير الأساسيين، مثل المهاجم الخطير محمد ناجي (جدو) للعب ضمن التشكيل الأساسي ، وكذلك المدافع المخضرم عبد الظاهر السقا.

بيد شحاتة يسعى في نفس الوقت إلى الاحتفاظ ببعض العناصر الأساسية في الملعب لرغبته في الحفاظ على مسلسل انتصارات الفريق أو على الأقل الخروج بنتيجة التعادل لسببين يأتي في مقدمتهما رغبته في استمرار الروح المعنوية العالية لدى اللاعبين.

أما السبب الآخر فهو تعزيز الرقم القياسي للفريق في عدد المباريات التي يحافظ فيها على سجله خاليا من الهزائم خلال مسيرته في النهائيات ، فلم يشهد هذا السجل هزيمة على مدار 15 مباراة متتالية ، بداية من بطولة عام 2004 ومرورا بالبطولتين الماضيتين ، 2006 في مصر و2008 في غانا ، واللتين فاز الفريق بلقبهما.

وفي المقابل ، يحتاج منتخب بنين إلى تحقيق الفوز لأنه البديل الوحيد إلى بلوغ دور الثمانية ،بشرط هزيمة المنتخب النيجيري أمام موزمبيق.

وعاند الحظ منتخب بنين في المباراتين الماضيتين ، حيث اخفق الفريق في الحفاظ على تقدمه بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة الأولى ، وسمح لنظيره الموزمبيقي بتحقيق التعادل 2/2 ، كما فشل في استغلال الفرص التي سنحت له في المباراة الثانية أمام المنتخب النيجيري وخسر صفر/1 بعدما تغاضى الحكم عن احتساب ضربة جزاء واحدة ،على الأقل ، له.

ويدرك منتخب بنين أن مواجهة الاربعاء ستكون أكثر صعوبة ، لكنه يعلم أيضا أنه لم يعد لديه ما يخسره ،وأن المنتخب المصري لن يخوض المباراة بقوته الضاربة ،ولذلك فقد تكون الفرصة سانحة أمام السناجب لخطف فوز تاريخي على المنتخب المصري في النهائيات ،أسوة بما فعله المنتخب الجابوني أمام الكاميرون في المجموعة الرابعة.

ويعتمد المنتخب البنيني في ذلك على قوة مهاجمه رزاق أوموتويسي ،أبرز لاعبي الفريق ، وقدرته على اختراق الدفاع المصري ،وهز شباك الفراعنة.

ولكن اندفاع المنتخب البنيني في الهجوم قد يمنح نظيره المصري العديد من الفرص السهلة لهز شباك المنافس.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهي الشوط الاول من مباراة بوركينا فاسو وغانا 
بتقدم غانا 1/0

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا رب

----------


## العالي عالي

*غانا تطيح ببوركينا فاسو لتلتقي أنجولا في دور الثمانية بكأس أمم أفريقيا

صعد المنتخب الغاني ،الملقب ب "النجوم السوداء" ، للقاء المنتخب الأنجولي في دور الثمانية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بعدما تغلب على منتخب بوركينا فاسو 1/صفر اليوم الثلاثاء في ختام منافسات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وحصد المنتخب الغاني أول ثلاث نقاط له في البطولة ليحتل المركز الثاني ويتأهل لدور الثمانية مع منتخب كوت ديفوار ،متصدر المجموعة ، في حين انتهى مشوار المنتخب البوركيني في البطولة بعد المفاجأة التي فجرها بتعادله مع كوت ديفوار في الجولة الأولى.

كان المنتخب البوركيني بحاجة إلى التعادل ،أو الفوز بأي نتيجة في مباراة اليوم ليتأهل ، لكنه لم ينجح في هز شباك منافسه الغاني ليودع البطولة مبكرا.

جاءت المباراة متوسطة المستوى ، وكان المنتخب الغاني هو الأفضل في أغلب فتراتها ، كما أهدر لاعبوه فرصا كانت كفيلة بتحقيق فوز أكبر.

ويدين المنتخب الغاني بالفضل في الفوز والتأهل الى دور الثمانية إلى لاعبه أندريه آيو الذي سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 30 .

بدأت المباراة حماسية من الفريقين ، نظرا لرغبة كل منهما في التقدم مبكرا لأرباك حسابات المنافس واكتساب الثقة بالنفس.

وشن لاعبو المنتخب البوركيني محاولات مبكرة ، لكنه لم يشكل خطورة حقيقية على المرمى الغاني .

وتلقى جوانثان بيترويباإصابة مبكرة وخرج لتلقي العلاج ،ثم عاد وواصل اللعب بعد دقائق ، حيث نال إنذارا من الحكم إدي ماييه بدعوى دخوله أرض الملعب دون إذن الحكم.

وانحصرت مجريات اللعب في وسط الملعب لدقائق لكن المنتخب الغاني أنهى فترة جس النبض وبدأ محاولاته الهجومية الجادة ، بيد أن عدم التركيز وافتقاد الاتقان في التمريرات حال دون تشكيل خطورة على مرمى المنتخب البوركيني.

وسيطر التوتر على اللاعبين شيئا ما في المراحل المبكرة من المباراة كما عانى اللاعبون من سوء أرضية ملعب "11 نوفمبر" بالعاصمة لواندا.

ولم تستمر صحوة المنتخب الغاني كثيرا ،حيث استعاد المنتخب البوركيني زمام اللقاء وتوالت محاولاته لاختراق دفاع غانا.

وتغيرت ملامح المباراة في الدقيقة 30 عندما تقدمت غانا بهدف أندريه آيو ، حيث تلقى كرة عالية من خارج منطقة الجزاء بتسديدة رأسية أسكنت الكرة شباك الحارس البوركيني معلنة عن تقدم فريق النجوم السوداء.

وزاد حماس لاعبو المنتخب الغاني بعد التقدم وكثف ضغطه الهجومي لتدعيم تقدمه ، كما حاول الفريق البوركيني إدراك التعادل، لكنه لم يتمكن من التغلب على الحذر الدفاعي من جانب لاعبي غانا لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم النجوم السوداء 1/صفر .

وفي الشوط الثاني لم يختلف الحال كثيرا حيث لم تشهد الدقائق الأولى خطورة على أي من المرميين ، وجاءت أول فرصة في الدقيقة 50 عندما سدد اللاعب البوركيني حبيب باموجو كرة من خارج حدود منطقة الجزاء ،لكنها مرت فوق العارضة دون أن تزعج الحارس الغاني ريتشارد كينجستون.

وتوالت الهجمات الغانية الخطيرة على المرمى البوركيني ،وشكل خطورة كبيرة على شباك الحارس داودا دياكيتي ، في حين لم ينجح لاعبو بوركينا فاسو في اختراق خط الدفاع الغاني.

وفي الدقيقة 59 أجرى باولو دوارتي ،المدير الفني للمنتخب البوركيني تغييرا ،وأشرك اللاعب بالما بدلا من شارك كابوري.

وأشهر حكم اللقاء البطاقة الحمراء في وجه مامادو تال لاعب بوركينا فاسو في الدقيقة 66 وطرده للخشونة.

وفي الدقيقة 72 أجرى مدرب بوركينا فاسو تغييرا آخر ودفع باللاعب داجانو بدلا من باموجو.

وفي الدقيقة 76 أهدر الغاني حامينو درامان فرصة ثمينة ،حيث راوغ الدفاع وسدد كرة زاحفة قوية مرت قاب قوسين أو أدنى من القائم.

وفي الدقيقة 78 أجرى ميلوفان راجيفاتش، المدير الفني للمنتخب الغاني، تغييرا حيث أشرك دومينيك أديياه بدلا من ماتيو أمواه.

وتألق صامويل انكوم في صفوف الفريق الغاني ، لكنه أهدر عددا من الفرص.

وفي الدقيقة 89 دفع مدرب غانا باللاعب عبد الرحيم آيو بدلا من أسامواه جيان.

ولم تسفر الدقائق المتبقية عن جديد لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المنتخب الغاني 1/صفر ليصبح خامس فريق يتأهل إلى دور الثمانية بعد منتخبات كوت ديفوار ومصر وأنجولا والجزائر.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*تحسن حالة حارس توجو المصاب

بعد 12 يوما من الهجوم الذي تعرض له منتخب توجو في أنجولا ، أكدت تقارير إعلامية ان حارس الفريق ،كوديوفي أوبيلالي ، يتعافى بصورة طيبة من إصابته بطلق ناري.

ونقلت صحيفة "ماركا" الأسبانية في عددها اليومعن إيرين سيميلي ،المتحدث باسم مستشفى "ميبارك" في مدينة جوهانسبرج بجنوب أفريقيا حيث يرقد اللاعب ، "حالته مستقرة ، ويستجيب للعلاج بشكل جيد".

أصيب أوبيلالي /25 عاما/ بطلق ناري في العمود الفقري في الهجوم الذي تعرضت له بعثة منتخب بلاده لكرة القدم لدى وصولهاالى أنجولا للمشاركة في بطولةالامم الافريقية رقم 27 ، وأسفر الحادث عن مقتل المدرب المساعد للمنتخب ورئيس البعثة الإعلامية.

وانسحب منتخب توجو من البطولة قبل بدايتها.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب مالي يبحث عن منصب جديد بعد الخروج من كأس أمم أفريقيا

أعلن ستيفن كيشي ،المدير الفني لمنتخب مالي لكرة القدم ، أنه مستعد لتلقي عروض لتولي منصب جديد ، بعد خروج الفريق مبكرا من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 المقامة حاليا بأنجولا.

وخرج المنتخب المالي من الدور الأول بكأس الأمم رغم فوزه على منتخب مالاوي 3/1 أمس الأول الاثنين ،حيث تأهل عن المجموعة الأولى منتخبا أنجولا المضيف ، والجزائر.

وذكرت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي.بي.سي) في موقعها على الإنترنت أن كيشي اعترف عقب المباراة أمام مالاوي بأنه لم يكن له مطلق الحرية في اختيار تشكيل الفريق ، مشيرا إلى أن اتحاد الكرة المالي تدخل في الأمر.

كان اتحاد كرة القدم في مالي تعاقد مع المدرب النيجيري في نيسان/أبريل 2008 بعقد يمتد لمدة عامين.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أسود الكاميرون ونسور قرطاج في مواجهة "حياة أو موت" للتأهل لدور الثمانية الأفريقي

يسدل المنتخبان الكاميروني والتونسي الستار غدا الخميس على فعاليات الدور الأول بنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا عندما يلتقي الفريقان على ساتاد "ألتو دا شيلا" بمدينة لوبانجو في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

تمثل المباراة بين الفريقين غدا مواجهة "حياة أو موت" في ظل الصراع الدائر بين جميع فرق هذه المجموعة على بطاقتي التأهل للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) ، ولذلك فإنه من الممكن أن يطلق على هذه المجموعة لقب "مجموعة الحسابات المعقدة".

ويضمن الفائز بهذه المواجهة إحدى بطاقتي المجموعة إلى دور الثمانية ، كما سيكون التعادل كافيا للمنتخب الكاميروني الذي يخوض هذه المباراة وهو في المركز الثاني بالمجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط ، بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف الجابون ونقطة واحدة أمام تونس ونقطتين أمام زامبيا ،التي تتذيلها برصيد نقطة واحدة.

ولكن التعادل بين الفريقين لن يكون كافيا لأسود الكاميرون بشكل مطلق وإنما يتعين انتظار نتيجة المباراة الثانية في المجموعة.

ولذلك ، فإن نتيجة هذه المباراة ستطيح بأحد فريقين توجا بأول ثلاثة ألقاب لكأس الأمم الأفريقية في القرن الحالي حيث توج المنتخب الكاميروني (الأسود التي لا تقهر) باللقب عامي 2000 و2002 والمنتخب التونسي (نسور قرطاج) باللقب في عام 2004.

كما يأمل الفريق الفائز في تلك المباراة أن تنتهي المباراة الثانية في المجموعة بالتعادل على أمل حجز صدارة المجموعة وتجنب المواجهة مع المنتخب المصري في دور الثمانية بعدما تصدر الأخير المجموعة الثالثة.

وتعقدت الأمور بالنسبة للمنتخب الكاميروني في هذه البطولة بعد سقوطه المفاجئ أمام الجابون في المباراة الافتتاحية ، ولذلك يحتاج أسود الكاميرون للفوز على النسور التونسية في مباراة الغد من أجل الفوز بأحد مقاعد دور الثمانية.

وأمام المنتخب التونسي، فرصة طيبة أيضا لبلوغ دور الثمانية ، بل واحتلال قمة المجموعة ، في حال فاز الفريق على الكاميرون غدا ،ولم يحقق المنتخب الجابوني الفوز على زامبيا.

وقد تتعقد الأمور اكثر فأكثر إذا انتهت المباراة بالتعادل وفاز المنتخب الزامبي على نظيره الكاميروني في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة حيث يخرج المنتخب التونسي من الصراع على التأهل وتتساوى فرق الجابون والكاميرون وزامبيا في رصيد أربع نقاط لكل منها ليحتكموا جميعا إلى فارق الأهداف خاصة وأن كل منهم سيكون قد حقق الفوز على أحد الفريقين الآخرين وخسر من الفريق الآخر.

وقد يتم الاحتكام في النهاية إلى قرعة بين الفرق الثلاثة في حال تساويها في الأهداف أيضا.

ولذلك ينتظر أن يحرص كل من المنتخبين الكاميروني والتونسي على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة الغد حتى لا يترك أي منهما مصيره معلقا بأقدام الآخرين أو برصيد الأهداف أو غيرها من العوامل الفاصلة.

وفي ظل حاجة كل فريق إلى تحقيق الفوز ينتظر أن يتحمل خطي الدفاع ضغطا هائلا من المهاجمين خاصة وأن الفريقين يمتلكان بين صفوفهما مجموعة من اللاعبين أصحاب المهارات الرائعة ،كما بينهم من يتقن التسديد القوي من مسافات بعيدة ،ومن مختلف الزوايا.

الجدير بالذكر أن المنتخب الكاميروني بدأ مسيرته أيضا في البطولة الماضية عام 2008 في غانا بالهزيمة الثقيلة 2/4 أمام نظيره المصري ثم وصل لنهائي البطولة الذي خسره ، أيضا أمام المصريين ، بهدف نظيف.

ولذلك ، من الصعب استبعاد المنتخب الكاميروني من دائرة المنافسة على التأهل لدور الثمانية ،أو للأدوار النهائية أيضا.

أما المنتخب التونسي فرغم تعادله 1/1 مع زامبيا وسلبيا مع الجابون وظهوره بمستوى أقل من مستواه المعهود ، فإنه يملك الحافز على المنافسة بقوة للعبور إلى الأدوار النهائية ليكون ذلك أفضل تعويض لنسور قرطاج عن إخفاقهم في الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.


*

----------


## العالي عالي

*  الغاء الكرت الاصفر للمتاهلين للدور الثاني


اعلن الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم "الكاف" ان المادة رقم 5 للفقرة رقم 2 لقانون الكاف ينص على ان كل اللاعبين الذين حصلوا على انذار واحد فقط خلال منافسات دورى المجموعات لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا بانجولا سيخوضون مباريات دور الثمانية وسجلهم خال تماما من الانذارات.
 وذكرت مجلة "ليكيب" الفرنسية الثلاثاء ان الكاف اوضح ان اللاعبين الذين حصلوا على انذارين او على بطاقة حمراء خلال مباريات الدور الاول سيمنعون من اللعب فى مقابلات دور الثمانية بشكل اوتوماتيكى.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*ايتو: سنسعى بكل قوة للفوز على تونس والصعود الى دور الثمانية*
*
أعلن صموئيل ايتو كابتن فريق الكاميرون ان فريقه سيسعى بكل قوة للفوز على تونس في مباراة الفريقين الخميس لضمان تأهل الكاميرون الى دور الثمانية في بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامه حاليا في انجولا.

واشار موقع "الفيفا" على شبكة الانترنت الأربعاء الى ان التعادل قد يكفي فريق الكاميرون للصعود الى دور الثمانية, الا ان ذلك سيتوقف على نتيجة مباراة الجابون وزامبيا وان هزيمة الكاميرون من تونس سوف يطيح بها الى خارج البطولة.

وقال ايتو في تصريحات خاصة للموقع إن فريقه لعب مباراة صعبة للغاية امام زامبيا الاحد الماضي, واستطاع الفوز بصعوبة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين, وان هذا الفوز رفع من روحه المعنوية وان فريق الكاميرون على استعداد لتخطي الموقف الصعب الذى يواجه في المجموعة والصعود الى دور الثمانية.

واوضح موقع الفيفا ان ايتو لعب دورا كبيرا في الفوز الذى حققه فريق الكاميرون على زامبيا بالهدف الجميل الثاني, وأن آمال الكاميرون في الصعود الى الدور التالي متعلقة بشكل كبير على توفيق ايتو في مباراة الخميس امام تونس.

وكان الفريقان الكاميروني والتونسي قد التقيا ثلاث مرات في تاريخ البطولة الذى يعود الى 53 عاما وكان اللقاء الاول بين الفريقين في بطولة عام 1982 قد انتهى بالتعادل, وان استطاعت الكاميرون تحقيق الفوز في اللقاءين الآخرين الأول في بطولة عام 2000 بثلاثة اهداف مقابل لا شيء والثاني بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين في بطولة 2008.عود الى دور الثمانية*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مباراة مصر وبنين 

النتيجة لغاية الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الاول

2/0 بمصر 
سجل الاهداف 
احمد المحمدي بالدقيقة 8
وعماد منعب بالدقيقة 24

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الحارس أوفونو بطل يتألق في صفوف الجابون


على عكس معظم التوقعات والترشيحات التي سبقت انطلاق فعاليات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ، يمتلك المنتخب الجابوني لكرة القدم فرصة ذهبية للعبور إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) بالبطولة الحالية.

ويتصدر المنتخب الجابوني المجموعة الرابعة برصيد أربع نقاط من الفوز على الكاميرون 1/صفر والتعادل السلبي مع المنتخب التونسي وذلك قبل مباراته غدا الخميس أمام نظيره السلبي في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة.

ويحتاج المنتخب الجابوني إلى التعادل فقط في هذه المباراة ليضمن التأهل لدور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة الأخرى في المجموعة.

ومع وقوع الفريق في المجموعة الرابعة التي تضم أيضا المنتخبين الكاميروني والتونسي صاحبي التاريخ الحافل على الساحة الأفريقية واللذين سبق لهما الفوز باللقب الأفريقي والمنتخب الزامبي العنيد الذي وصل لنهائي البطولة عام 1994 بتونس ، كان من المتوقع أن يودع المنتخب الجابوني البطولة مبكرا أو أن ينافس فقط على المركز الثاني في المجموعة.

ولكن كل هذه التوقعات والتشريحات تغيرت تماما بعد الفوز الثمين للفريق على نظيره الكاميروني (الأسود التي لا تقهر) 1/صفر في الجولة الأولى حيث أسقط الفريق منافسه العملاق بهدف سجله المهاجم الخطير دانيال كوزين نجم هال سيتي الإنجليزي.

وأتبع المنتخب الجابوني هذا الفوز المفاجئ بتعادل سلبي ثمين مع نظيره التونسي ليرفع رصيده إلى أربع نقاط في صدارة المجموعة بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام الكاميرون ونقطتين أمام تونس وثلاث نقاط أمام زامبيا.

وكان حارس المرمى ديدييه أوفونو /26 عاما/ أحد أبرز النجوم في مباراتي المنتخب الجابوني أمام نظيريه الكاميروني والتونسي ولعب الدور الأكبر في عدم اهتزاز شباك الفريق في المباراتين حيث يعتبر حاليا أفضل حارس مرمى في البطولة حتى الآن.

ورغم ذلك ، سارع أوفونو بإبعاد الأنظار عنه حيث صرح إلى وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) قائلا "لا ألعب بمفردي. إنه عمل الفريق بأكمله. اجتهدنا بشدة أمام الكاميرون ولكنك تكون الأفضل لأن شباكك لم تهتز".

ودافع أوفونو عن باقي حراس المرمى في المنتخبات الأخرى والذين تعرضوا للانتقادات بسبب أخطائهم في البطولة.

وقال أوفونو "المستوى جيد بشكل عام ولكن الكرات صعبة بالفعل في البطولة الحالية. جميع حراس المرمى يتحدثون عنها.. إذا سددت الكرة فإنها لا تتجه في مسار واحد فقط. إنها صعبة للغاية. الأمر لا يتعلق بالإمكانيات ولكنه يتعلق بالكرة. إنها تتحرك كثيرا".

وأضاف "عندما يسددون (المهاجمون) تصويبة قوية ، لا يمكنك متابعة الكرة. لقد أظهرت ذلك أمام تونس. الكرة جاءت بشكل مستقيم ولكنها تحركت في اللحظة الأخيرة. ولذلك يتعين عليك الانتظار برد فعلك حتى اللحظة الأخيرة".

وتنقل أوفونو خلال مسيرته الكروية بين السلفادور وجورجيا وفرنسا والبرتغال حتى أصبح حاليا حارس المرمى الأساسي لفريق لومان الفرنسي.

ويرى أوفونو أن أحد الأسباب وراء قلة عدد حراس المرمى الأفارقة في أوروبا هو العقلية وطريقة التفكير.

وقال "الأمر يتعلق بالعقلية. في أفريقيا ، لا يوجه القائمون على كرة القدم تفكيرا وعملا كثيرا لحراس المرمى. وعندما تحترف في الخارج ، يجب أن يكون لديك الطابع الخططي الذي يتناسب مع اللعب هناك. وإذا لم يكن لديك هذا الطابع لن تستطيع اللعب في أوروبا".

وأضاف "في خارج أفريقيا ، يبدأون الاتجاه للعب في مركز حراسة المرمى عندما يكونون في الثامنة من عمرهم. وفي أفريقيا ، يجب أن تبدأ كلاعب ثم تتجه لحراسة المرمى وأنت في الثانية عشر أو الثالثة عشر من عمرك. إنه أمر صعب لأننا لا نمتلك مدربين جيدين لحراس المرمى".

واعترف أوفونو بأنه بدأ مسيرته الكروية كلاعب خط وسط وانتقل فقط لحراسة المرمى وهو في الثانية عشر من عمره. وقال ضاحكا "لم أكن جيدا بالدرجة الكافية كلاعب خط وسط".

وقال أوفونو إنه تعلم تقنيات حراسة المرمى في مدرسة لحراس المرمى في برشلونة بأسبانيا يديرها الحارس الكاميروني الشهير السابق توماس نكونو الفائز سابقا بلقب أفضل لاعب أفريقي.

وأوضح "عندما أنهيت دراستي بالمدرسة ، دفعت لي الحكومة الجابونية مالا لأتعلم في مدرسة حراس المرمى ببرشلونة. وظللت بها عاما واحدا لأتعلم تقنيات حراسة المرمى. نكونو علمني كل شيء عرفته في كرة القدم".

وما زال أوفونو يشعر بالإحباط لفشل المنتخب الجابوني في بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بعدما فقد المركز الأول في مجموعته بالتصفيات لصالح المنتخب الكاميروني.

وقال أوفونو "كنا نسير بشكل جيد حيث فزنا بأول مباراتين لنا في التصفيات بينما تعادل المنتخب الكاميروني في مباراة وخسر أخرى. وبعدها التقينا المنتخب الكاميروني ، وقال لاعبو الكاميرون أنفسهم إننا لو لعبنا معهم في وقت لاحق كنا سنحقق عليهم الفوز لأن ثقتنا كانت ستصبح أكبر كثيرا".

وأضاف أن الفريق خسر مباراتيه أمام الكاميرون في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بسبب الظروف السياسية المحيطة نتيجة وفاة الرئيس الجابوني والانتخابات الرئاسية وتوتر أوضاع الفريق في تلك الفترة مشيرا إلى أن الفريق كان قادرا على تحقيق نتيجة أفضل في هاتين المباراتين والتأهل لكأس العالم لو خاضهما في وقت آخر وظروف أفضل.

ويرى أوفونو أن المدرب الفرنسي آلان جريس المدير الفني للمنتخب الجابوني حقق طفرة هائلة في كرة القدم الجابونية. وقال "إنه مدرب جيد. ونجح في تغيير كرة القدم الجابونية من الناحية الذهنية".

ولا يعتقد أوفونو أن لاعبي المنتخب الجابوني يتبعون تعليمات جريس لتاريخه الرائع كلاعب سابق في المنتخب الفرنسي. وقال "نحترم عمله كمدرب لأنك عندما تعرف شخصا يجيد أداء عمله فإنك تتبعه. كل شيء يتعلق بهذا الاحترام".

وأضاف "لا نحترمه (جريس) بفضل تاريخه السابق ولكن لما يقدمه الآن. وقبل جريس كنا نتدرب تحت قيادة جيرزينيو الذي كان لاعبا رائعا أيضا ولكنه لم ينل إعجابنا كمدرب".

ويأمل أوفونو أيضا في أن يصبح أيضا مدربا رائعا. والعروض التي يقدمها حاليا مع منتخب بلاده في البطولة الأفريقية بأنجولا تشير إلى أنه يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 71 من مباراة مصر وبنين ولغاية الان النتيجة 2/0

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحفاد الفراعنة حققوا فوزهم الثالث في كأس أفريقيا وأطاحوا بسناجب بنين

واصل المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم انتصاراته متحديا توقعات سبقت بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين وفاز على منتخب بنين 2/صفر اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة المقامة حاليا بأنجولا.

وأصبح المنتخب المصري الفائز بلقب البطولتين الماضيتين هو الفريق الوحيد في البطولة الحالية التي يحقق الفوز في جميع مبارياته الثلاث التي خاضها في البطولة علما بأنه ضمن صدارة المجموعة والتأهل لدور الثمانية قبل هذه الجولة.

ورفع منتخب مصر (أحفاد الفراعنة) رصيده إلى تسع نقاط على قمة المجموعة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام نظيره النيجيري الذي لحق به إلى دور الثمانية بعدما تغلب على المنتخب الموزمبيقي 3/صفر في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة.

وتجمد رصيد بنين عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الثالث بالمجموعة وبفارق الأهداف فقط أمام موزمبيق.

وقدم المنتخبان عرضا متوسط المستوى عبر الشوطين وإن تحسن الأداء في الشوط الثاني الذي شهد عددا من الهجمات على المرميين.

وحرص المنتخب المصري على أن يقدم في المباراة أقل مجهود ممكن ولم يقدم المستوى المنتظر منه نظرا لتوفير جهده لمباراة دور الثمانية.

وسجل أحمد المحمدي الهدف الأول في الدقيقة السابعة من المباراة ثم عزز عماد متعب فوز المنتخب المصري بهدف ثان في الدقيقة 23 .

وشهد استاد أومباكا الذي أقيمت عليه المباراة بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية احتفال أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري بمعادلته الرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات الدولية التي يخوضها أي لاعب مع المنتخب المصري عبر تاريخه.

وخاض حسن اليوم المباراة رقم 169 له مع الفريق ليعادل بذلك الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم حسام حسن المدير الفني الحالي لفريق الزمالك المصري.

ويستطيع اللاعب تحطيم هذا الرقم من خلال خوض المباراة التالية للفريق في دور الثمانية بالبطولة الحالية والتي سيلتقي فيها مع المنتخب صاحب المركز الثاني في المجموعة الرابعة.

كما يستطيع حسن تحطيم الرقم القياسي العالمي لعدد المباريات الدولية التي يخوضها أي لاعب مع منتخب بلاده والمسجل باسم حارس المرمى السعودي محمد الدعيع (181 مباراة دولية).

قدم المنتخبان عرضا متوسط المستوى في الشوط الأول الذي وضح خلاله تراجع مستوى منتخب بنين عما كان عليه في المباراتين الماضيتين بينما خاض المنتخب المصري هذا الشوط بأقل مجهود ممكن وساعده على ذلك تسجيل هدف مبكر في الدقائق الأولى من اللقاء.

 كما كان متوقعا ، بدأ المنتخب المصري المباراة بتشكيل يضم العديد من العناصر التي لم تكن ضمن التشكيل الأساسي للفريق في مباراتيه السابقتين.

ودفع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب المصري بعدد من عناصره البديلة لمنحهم مزيد من الخبرة وحساسية المباريات وكذلك منح الراحة لعدد من العناصر الأساسية بعد أن ضمن الفريق التأهل مبكرا لدور الثمانية وتصدر مجموعته بغض النظر عن نتيجة هذه المباراة.

وفرض المنتخب المصري سيطرته على ممجريات اللعب منذ بداية اللقاء والتي جاءت هادئة تماما من الفريقين نظرا لخشية منتخب بنين من اهتزاز شباكه مبكرا.

ولكن حدث ما كان يخشاه سناجب بنين حيث خطف أحمد المحمدي نجم المنتخب المصري هدف التقدم لأحفاد الفراعنة في الدقيقة السابعة بكرة رائعة لعبها من الناحية اليمنى ومن مسافة 42 مترا ساقطة خلف يوان ديودونو حارس مرمى بنين في المقص الأيمن للمرمى.

ومنح الهدف مزيدا من الثقة لأحفاد الفراعنة فواصلوا سيطرتهم على مجريات اللعب لكن دون خطورة على مرمى بنين.

وحاول منتخب بنين الرد على سيطرة منافسه فخطف باسكال أنجان الكرة من الدفاع المصري في الدقيقة 12 ولعبها ساقطة ولكن خارج المرمى رغم تقدم حارسه عصام الحضري إلى منتصف منطقة الجزاء.

وهدأ إيقاع اللعب في الدقائق التالية خاصة من جانب المنتخب المصري الذي لعب بأقل مجهود بعدما سجل الهدف المبكر.

ونال أرنود سيكا لاعب بنين إنذارا في الدقيقة 18 للخشونة مع حسني عبد ربه نجم خط وسط المنتخب المصري.

ووسط هذا الأداء الهادئ من الفريقين ، سجل المنتخب المصري هدفه الثاني عبر مهاجمه الخطير عماد متعب في الدقيقة 23 عندما لعب أحمد حسن كرة عرضية متقنة قابلها أحمد رؤوف بضربة رأس ارتدت من القائم وتهيأت إلى متعب الذي سددها في الشباك واخرجها الحارس بعدما تجاوزت الكرة خط المرمى ليطلق الحكم صفارته معلنا عن الهدف الثاني للفراعنة.

وكاد المنتخب المصري يسجل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 28 اثر كرة عرضية لعبها محمد عبد الشافي من الناحية اليسرى وقابلها أحمد رؤوف بضربة رأس رائعة ولكن حارس بنين أمسك الكرة.

وشعر منتخب بنين بحرج موقفه فبدأ في الضغط على الدفاع المصري وكاد زراق أوموتويسي يستغل هذا الضغط لتسجيل هدف لمنتخب بنين في الدقيقة 33 اثر كرة عرضية من ناحية اليمين ولكنه لعب الكرة بجوار القائم على يمين الحضري.

وأهدر عماد فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقة 35 عندما خطف الكرة من دفاع بنين واخترق بها منطقة الجزاء ولكنه مررها بقوة زائدة فمرت من أمام زميله أحمد حسن قائد الفريق وضاعت الفرصة.

وتدخل حسني عبد ربه في الوقت المناسب ليمنع ديمان كوكو من التسديد في الدقيقة 37 وهو على بعد خطوات من المرمى المصري.

وعاد الأداء إلى إيقاعه البطيء في الدقائق التالية فانعدمت الخطورة على المرميين.

وشهدت الدقيقة 45 هجمة سريعة للمنتخب المصري أنهاها محمد عبد الشافي بتمريرة عرضية من ناحية اليسار لم يلحق بها كل من متعب وأحمد رؤوف ولمسها الأخير بصعوبة لتخرج إلى ضربة مرمى.

وسدد عبد الشافي كرة قوية مع نهاية الوقت بدل الضائع لهذا الشوط ولكنها مرت خارج القائم ليطلق الحكم صفارته بعدها مباشرة منهيا الشوط الأول بتقدم المنتخب المصري بهدفين نظيفين دون أي عناء.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني لعب محمد أودو بدلا من أنجان في صفوف منتخب بنين.

وبدأ منتخب بنين الشوط الثاني بنشاط ملحوظ لكنه لم يدم سوى دقيقة واحدة حيث عادت السيطرة سريعا للمنتخب المصري.

ونال خالد أدينون مدافع منتخب بنين إنذارا في الدقيقة 47 للخشونة مع أحمد رؤوف.

وحاول المدرب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب المصري زيادة القوة الهجومية للفريق فدفع بمهاجمه محمد زيدان بدلا من المدافع المخضرم عبد الظاهر السقا في الدقيقة 53 .

وأهدر متعب فرصة تسجيل هدف مؤكد للفريق المصري في الدقيقة 55 اثر تمريرة طولية من وسط الملعب انفرد على اثرها بحارس بنين ولكنه سدد في جسد الحارس بغرابة شديدة.

ونال محمود فتح الله مدافع المنتخب المصري إنذارا في الدقيقة 56 للخشونة مع أوموتويسي.

وتعددت الهجمات على المرميين ولكنها افتقدت للدقة المطلوبة لتضيع أكثر من فرصة خطيرة للفريقين وظل المنتخب المصري هو الأفضل انتشارا في الملعب والأكثر استحواذا على الكرة كما طالب متعب بضربة جزاء ولكن الحكم أشار باستمرار اللعب.

ولعب أحمد المحمدي كرة عرضية رائعة داخل حدود منطقة جزاء بنين في الدقيقة 61 ولكن أحمد رؤوف قابلها بتسديدة زاحفة ضعيفة تصدى لها الحارس بسهولة وأمسك بالكرة.

وتصدى الحضري لضربة رأس رائعة من اللاعب البديل أودو وأخرج الكرة بأطراف أصابعه من فوقق العارضة إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وأجرى شحاتة تغييره الثاني في الدقيقة 67 بنزول محمد ناجي (جدو) بدلا من أحمد رؤوف لتنشيط الهجوم وتأكيد سيطرة الفريق على مجريات اللعب.

ولعب مايكل بوتي في الدقيقة 70 بدلا من سيكا في صفوف منتخب بنين. وكثف الفريق من هجماته على المرمى المصري بحثا عن هدف لتعديل النتيجة.

وأهدر أوموتويسي فرصة خطيرة لمنتخب بنين في الدقيقة 71 بعدما خطف الكرة من حسني عبد ربه داخل منطقة الجزاء وأتبعها أودو بتسديدة أخرى اثر تمريرة من أوموتويسي ولكن الكرة مرت خارج المرمى.

وأجرى شحاتة تغييره الثالث الأخير في الدقيقة 75 بعدما دفع بحارس مرماه البديل عبد الواحد السيد بدلا من الحضري.

ورد المنتخب المصري على هجمات بنين بقوة وكاد زيدان يسجل الهدف الثالث لمنتخب مصر في الدقيقة 78 حيث راوغ أكثر من مدافع وسدد كرة قوية تصدى لها الحارس بصعوبة وأخرجها إلى ضربة ركنية لعبها زيدان وتهيأت إلى أحمد حسن على بعد 26 مترا فسددها بقوة ولكنها مرت كالسهم فوق العارضة.

ومرر زيدان كرة نموذجية إلى عبد ربه داخل منطقة جزاء بنين في الدقيقة 83 وسددها عبد ربه بقوة وأخرجها إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.

وسدد أحمد حسن كرة قوية في الدقيقة التالية من حدود منطقة الجزاء وأخرجها الحارس إلى ضربة ركنية مجددا.

وأهدر متعب فرصة خطيرة مجددا بعدما سدد الكرة في الدقيقة 85 من داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكن الكرة مرت بجوار القائم على يمين حارس بنين.

وشهدت الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة عدة فرص ضائعة للمنتخب المصري منها فرصة خطيرة للاعب جدو في الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة لينتهي اللقاء بفوز مستحق لأحفاد الفراعنة بهدفين نظيفين.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نسور نيجيريا تحلق في سماء أنجولا وتعبر إلى دور الثمانية الأفريقي

انتزع المنتخب النيجيري بطاقة التأهل الثانية إلى دور الثمانية عن المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بعدما تغلب على نظيره موزمبيق بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من دور المجموعات للبطولة.

ولحق المنتخب النيجيري بنظيره المصري في دور الثمانية بعدما فاز الفراعنة على بنين بهدفين نظيفين في مباراة أخرى بالمجموعة نفسها.

واحتل المنتخب النيجيري المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف مصر متصدرة المجموعة بينما تجمد رصيد بنين وموزمبيق عند نقطة واحدة.

ويلتقي المنتخب النيجيري مع صاحب المركز الأول في المجموعة الرابعة بينما يلتقي الفريق المصري مع صاحب المركز الثاني من المجموعة نفسها في دور الثمانية.

ولن تتحدد هوية منافسي النسور والفراعنة في دور الثمانية قبل غد الخميس عندما يلتقي المنتخب التونسي مع نظيره الكاميروني في المجموعة الرابعة التي تشهد مواجهة أخرى بين الجابون وزامبيا.

ويدين نسور نيجيريا بالفضل في هذا الفوز لللاعب بيتر أوديموينجي الذي سجل الهدفين الأول والثاني بينما تكفل اوبافيمي مارتينز بتسجيل الهدف الثالث.

ودخل المنتخب النيجيري المباراة بشكل هجومي منذ الدقيقة الأولى من أجل تسجيل هدف مبكر يسهل مهمة الفريق نحو مواصلة المشوار في العرس الأفريقي.

وشكل الفريق النيجيري بعض الخطورة على مرمى الحارس الموزمبيقي جواو رافاييل كابانجو قبل أن يطلق بيتر أوديموينجي تسديدة بعيدة المدى ضلت طريقها للمرمى.

وكاد تشينيدو أوباسي أن يفتتح التسجيل للفريق النيجيري في الدقيقة الثامنة بعدما سدد كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء مستغلا خطأ المدافع داريو كان ولكن كابانجو أنقذها بصعوبة.

واستحوذ الفريق النيجيري على مجريات اللعب في الربع ساعة الأولى من المباراة بينما حاولت موزمبيق الاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة التي لم تشكل الخطورة المطلوبة على مرمى فينسنت انياما.

وسدد جينيتو بيلا كرة زاحفة من مسافة بعيدة ذهبت مباشرة في أحضان انياما.

وأهدر اوباسي فرصة هدف محقق في الدقيقة 24 بعدما أهداه داني شيتو تمريرة رأسية وهو على بعد خطوات من المرمى ولكن مهاجم هوفنهايم الألماني سدد الكرة في أحضان الحارس.

وكاد الفريق النيجيري أن يحرز هدف السبق في الدقيقة 25 عندما نفذ جون اوبي ميكيل ضربة حرة مباشرة من الناحية اليسرى ومرر الكرة إلى دان شيتو في مواجهة المرمى ولكنه أهدر هدفا لا يضيع.

وأهدر أوديموينجي فرصة جديدة لنسور نيجيريا عندما سدد كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء تصدى لها كابانجو بثبات قبل أن يسدد جينيتو ضربة حرة مباشرة من مسافة 30 ياردة ولكن تسديدته القوية ذهبت مباشرة في أيدي الحارس النيجيري انياما.

وبدأ منتخب موزمبيق يكشر عن أنيابه وسبب إزعاجا واضحا لدفاعات الفريق النيجيري ، وكاد تيكو تيكو أن يتقدم بهدف خاطف للأفاعي عندما أطلق قذيفة صاروخية من خارج منطقة الجزاء تصدى لها انياما بثبات.

واكتسب لاعبو موزمبيق الثقة وبدأوا تدريجيا في التخلي عن الحذر الدفاعي والتقدم إلى الأمام ، وكاد تحول الفريق من الدفاع إلى الهجوم أن يسفر عن أهداف بفضل تحركات وتسديدات تيكو تيكو وداريو مونتيرو.

وأشهر الحكم المالي كومان كوليبالي البطاقة الصفراء في وجه الموزمبيقي دومينجز لتدخله بعنف مع اوبي ميكيل قبل أن يشهر بطاقة صفراء جديدة في وجه زميله جينيتو.

وسنحت أخطر فرصة للفريق النيجيري في الدقيقة 40 عندما ارتكب الدفاع الموزمبيقي خطأ ساذجا ووصلت الكرة إلى ياكوبو أيجبيني ولكنه سدد بدون عنوان لترتد الكرة إلى أوباسي الذي سدد كرة قوية ضلت طريقها للمرمى.

وشن منتخب موزمبيق عدة هجمات على المرمى النيجيري ولكن الحارس انياما دافع عن مرماه ببسالة.

وأعلنت الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول عن هدف السبق للنسور عندما تلقى بيتر أوديموينجي تمريرة متقنة خارج منطقة الجزاء ليقوم بتهيئة الكرة ويطلق قذيفة صاروخية بقدمه اليسرى تسكن الشباك.

واحتسب الحكم دقيقة واحدة وقت بدل ضائع لم تشهد جديد لينهي الفريق النيجيري الشوط الاول متقدما بهدف نظيف.

وفي الدقيقة الثانية من بداية الشوط الثاني أضاف أوديموينجي الهدف الثاني له ولبلاده عندما تلقى ياكوبو أيجبيني تمريرة عرضية لينطلق بالكرة في الناحية اليسرى ويمرر الكرة إلى أوديموينجي المنفرد الذي لم يجد أي صعوبة في هز الشباك للمرة الثانية.

وحاول الفريق الموزمبيقي استجماع قواه بعد الهدف الثاني وبدأ في تنظيم صفوفه مجددا معتمدا على سرعة نقل الكرة ، وسدد فانويل كرة قوية من مسافة 40 ياردة مرت من فوق العارضة.

وأخرج حكم المباراة البطاقة الصفراء في وجه ألميرو لوبو لتدخله بعنف مع اوبي ميكيل.

وبمرور الوقت سيطر منتخب موزمبيق على مجريات اللعب تماما في منتصف الملعب بينما فرضت حالة من التراخي نفسها على الفريق النيجيري وبدا أن الفريق اعتمد على هدفي أوديموينجي ، ولكن برغم الاستحواذ الكبير للفريق الموزمبيقي فإنه لم يشكل خطورة حقيقية على مرمى انياما.

وأجرى مدرب الفريق النيجيري شيبو امودو أولى تغييراته بخروج ياكوبو ونزول أوبافيمي مارتينز قبل أن يرد عليه مارت نويي بسحب بيلا والدفع بجوسيمار.

وأنقذ انياما مرماه من فرصة هدف محقق في الدقيقة 67 بعد أن تصدى بثبات لتسديدة قوية نفذها داريو مونتيرو.

وأشهر الحكم البطاقة الصفراء لتيكو تيكو لإدعاء السقوط داخل منطقة الجزاء قبل أن يجرى شيبو تغييرا جديد بنزول يوسف اييلا بدلا من ديكسون إيتوهو وعلى الفور رد نويي بإخراج ميرو لوبو ونزول محمد حاجي.

وحصل الحارس الموزمبيقي كابانجو على بطاقة صفراء بعدما أمسك الكرة خارج بيده خارج منطقة الجزاء محاولا التصدي لهجمة مرتدة سريعة للفريق النيجيري ، ولكن بالرغم من المنطقة المتميزة التي احتسبت فيها الضربة الحرة المباشرة للفريق النيجيري سدد أوديموينجي كرة بدون عنوان.

وواصل مدربا الفريقين إنعاش صفوفهما فاعتمد شيبو على اوبينا نسوفور بدلا من نجم المباراة الأول أوديموينجي بينما دفع نويي بدانيتو باراكي بدلا من مونتيرو.

وأعلن البديل اوبافيمي مارتينز عن نفسه بقوة بعد أن تكفل بتسجيل الهدف الثالث لنسور نيجيريا إثر خطأ ساذج من مدافعي موزمبيق ليخطف اوبي ميكيل الكرة ويسدد في أحضان الحارس لترتد الكرة إلى مارتينز الذي سدد بسهولة إلى داخل الشباك.

وكادت الدقائق الأخيرة أن تشهد المزيد من الأهداف للفريق النيجيري لولا رعونة مهاجمي الفريق قبل أن يمر الوقت سريعا ويطلق الحكم صارفته معلنا فوز النسور بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة

*

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو العالي والله خبر بتاع البطقات دا خبر حلو لانو احنا لاعبينا عندهم بطاقات يعني راح يلعبو براحة وهدا شي كثير كويس لزياني ورفقائه

----------


## Ctrl



----------


## Ctrl

مبروك لمصر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك لشعب العربي ثاني بطاقة عربية انصف النهائي وعقبال تونس يا رب 


مبروك لمصر العروبه هذا التأهل ولشعب المصري هذا لإنجاز

----------


## Ctrl

الله يبارك فيك يا عبد الله وان شاء الله تونس بتتاهل بكره

----------


## anoucha

التوفيق للمنتخب التونسي بكرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا رب نحصل على بطاقه ثالثة للنصف النهائي وبتكون لنسور قرطاج يا رب

----------


## شمعة الظلام

يارب الفوز للمنتخب التونسي

----------


## العالي عالي

> يارب الفوز للمنتخب التونسي


كلنا اليوم مع تونس الخضراء

----------


## العالي عالي

*شاوشي يغيب عن تدريبات المنتخب الجزائري لليوم الثاني على التوالي

غاب الحارس فوزي شاوشي اليوم الأربعاء للمرة الثانية على التوالي عن تدريبات المنتخب الجزائري الذي يستعد لمواجهة كوت ديفوار في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة بانجولا حتى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري.

وذكرت الإذاعة الجزائرية أن الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب قرر منح يومين راحة للحارس شاوشي مباشرة بعد نهاية مباراة انجولا الاثنين الماضي بعد شعوره بآلام بالظهر.

وأضاف المصدر أن شاوشي سيعود إلى التدريبات مع بقية زملائه غدا الخميس بملعب كوكيروش بوسط العاصمة لواندا وهو نفس اليوم الذي سيلتحق فيه زميله لوناس قواوي ببعثة المنتخب عائدا من العاصمة الفرنسية باريس حيث خضع لعملية جراحية ناجحة لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية.

من جهة أخرى ،صرح المدير الفني رابح سعدان انه ليس واثقا من الاعتماد على المدافع عنتر يحيى ولاعب الوسط مراد مغني كأساسيين أمام كوت ديفوار الأحد المقبل لعدم جاهزيتهما التامة شانهما شان المخضرم رفيق صايفي الذي بدأ يتماثل للشفاء من الإصابة التي لحقت به خلال المباراة أمام مالي بالدور الأول.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان سعيد بالمسيرة الأفريقية للفراعنة وبوكو يشعر بخيبة أمل

أعرب المهاجم المصري محمد زيدان عن سعادته الفائقة بالمستوى الذي ظهر عليه خلال فوز منتخب بلاده على بنين بهدفين نظيفين اليوم الأربعاء في ختام مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بأنجولا.

ورفع أحفاد الفراعنة رصيدهم إلى تسع نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام نيجيريا التي فازت على موزمبيق بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في مباراة أخرى بالمجموعة نفسها ليعبر الفريقين سويا إلى دور الثمانية.

وعزز المنتخب المصري رقمه القياسي بخوضه 16 مباراة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية دون هزيمة .

وأحرز حامل لقب النسختين الماضيتين للبطولة الأفريقية ، والذي سيطر على أغلب فترات المباراة ، هدفيه عن طريق أحمد المحمدي وعماد متعب ، وحرمه الحارس يوان دجيدونو من تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف.

وأكد زيدان نجم بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني أنه برغم تغيير ستة لاعبين في مباراة بنين ، فإن الفريق ظهر بشكل جيد ، "أعتقد أن العديد من الفرص سنحت لنا اليوم وكان بإمكاننا تحقيق فوز أكبر ، ولكن المدرب فضل إراحة العديد من اللاعبين".

وافتتح المحمدي التسجيل في الدقيقة السابعة إثر تسديدة من الناحية اليمنى من مسافة 40 مترا خدعت الحارس دجيدونو الذي أعتقد أن الكرة ستذهب بعيدا عن مرماه.

وأوضح زيدان أن المحمدي اعترف أنه كان يقصد التمرير "لا أعتقد أنه تعمد التسديد ، بين شوطي المباراة ضحكنا معه وقال أنه أراد تمرير الكرة ولكنها ذهبت إلى الشباك".

وأضاف الفريق المصري الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 23 عندما خرج دجيدونو من مرماه لحرمان أحمد رؤوف من تسجيل هدف ولكن الكرة سقطت أمام متعب الذي سدد الكرة مباشرة لتتجاوز خط المرمى.

وبرغم أن الحارس البنيني أبعد تسديدة متعب إلا أن مساعد الحكم أشار باحتساب الهدف باعتبار أن الكرة تجاوزت خط المرمى.

ودفع المدرب المصري حسن شحاتة بزيدان في الشوط الثاني بعد أن اعتذر المهاجم المشاكس لزملائه والجهاز الفني عن تصرفه الغاضب في أعقاب استبداله خلال المباراة أمام موزمبيق.

واعترف اللاعب البنيني روميالد بوكو بأنهم خسروا أمام الفريق الأفضل "أعتقد أنهم أفضل منا بكثير ، لم نحضر اليوم".

وأضاف "أعتقد أن الهدف الأول جاء من تمريرة ، والحارس تفاجأ بعض الشيء ، من الصعب للغاية أن تلعب أمام فريق عندما تستقبل هدفا بمثل هذه السرعة ، فريق منظم بشكل جيد ، فريق يمتلك مجموعة رائعة من اللاعبين".

وأوضح "لقد عرفوا كيفية اللعب أمامنا وفي نهاية اليوم ليس هناك ما يمكنني قوله ، كانوا أفضل منا".

وأكد بوكو أنهم أندهشوا بعض الشيء لأن الفريق المصري لعب بثلاثة لاعبين وفي بعض الأوقات أربعة لاعبين في الهجوم "لم يكن عليهم أن يفعلوا ذلك وبالتالي كان علينا أن ندافع".

وقال "الشيء الوحيد المؤسف يتمثل في المباراتين السابقتين أمام نيجيريا وموزمبيق ، لو كنا أدينا مهمتنا فيهما لما كنا تعرضنا لهذه الضغوط".

ويعد المنتخب المصري الفريق الوحيد الذي حقق ثلاثة انتصارات وجمع تسع نقاط في دور المجموعات خلال نسخة العام الحالي للبطولة الأفريقية.

ويلتقي أحفاد الفراعنة في دور الثمانية يوم الاثنين المقبل مع ثاني المجموعة الرابعة في بينجيلا بينما يلتقي الفريق النيجيري مع متصدر المجموعة نفسها في لوبانجو.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب المنتخب النيجيري: "الفوز سيمنحنا دفعة معنوية قوية"

أكد شيبو امودو المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري أن فوز فريقه على نظيره موزمبيق بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة اليوم الأربعاء في ختام مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا ، يمثل دفعة معنوية كبيرة للاعبين.

وسجل الهدفين الأول والثاني للفريق النيجيري بيتر أوديموينجي بينما تكفل اوبافيمي مارتينز بتسجيل الهدف الثالث.

ولحقت نسور نيجيريا في دور الثمانية بأحفاد الفراعنة عقب فوز الأخير على بنين بهدفين نظيفين ، ليحتل الفريق المركز الثاني في ترتيب المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف مصر متصدرة المجموعة.

وقال امودو ، الذي تعرض لضغوط كبيرة في طريقه للوصول إلى دور الثمانية الأفريقي ، لقد كان فوزا جيدا "هذا الفوز سيعيد إلى الفريق الثقة المطلوبة في إطار انتظارنا لمنافسنا في دور الثمانية".

واتفق قائد الفريق النيجيري ياكوبو أيجبيني مع مدربه بالقول "هذا الفوز سيحسن الروح المعنوية للفريق ، ليس كل الشعب النيجيري يثق بنا ، لذا فهذا أمر جيد ، إننا نتطور من مباراة لأخرى ، جميع من شارك في المباراة ظهر بشكل جيد اليوم ، وهذا شيء جيد".

وقال مارت نويي المدير الفني للمنتخب الموزمبيقي ، والذي أثيرت تكهنات حول إمكانية خلافته لامودو في تدريب نسور نيجيريا ، أنه يعتقد أن فريقه قدم نفسه بشكل جيد.

وأوضح "نتيجة المباراة لا تعبر حقا عن طبيعة المباراة ، لو كنا نمتلك بعض الخبرة ، كنا سنحقق فارقا كبيرا".

وأكد تيكو تيكو قائد منتخب موزمبيق أنه يشعر بخيبة أمل من النتيجة "في جميع مباريات البطولة ظهرنا بشكل جيد للغاية ، ولكننا أنهينا المشوار بين صفوف الخاسرين".

وأشار "بالنظر إلى ما حدث في الشوط الأول ، فقد ظهرنا بشكل جيد ، ومن حيث لا أدري جاء الهدف ليربك حساباتنا ، نحن شباب ونتعلم ، سنستعيد قوتنا".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الشرميطي يسعى لفكّ النحس أمام الكاميرون

يمني "نسر قرطاج" مهاجم اتحاد جدة السعودي ومنتخب تونس لكرة القدم محمد أمين الشرميطي النفس بفك النحس الذي لازمه في المباراتين الاوليين امام زامبيا (1-1) والغابون (0-0) وهز شباك الكاميرون لقيادة منتخب بلاده للتأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي للنسخة السابعة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس امم افريقيا لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في انغولا وتستمر حتى 31 كانون الثاني (يناير) الحالي.* *ويعقد المنتخب التونسي وتحديدا مدربه فوزي البنزرتي آمالا كبيرة على هذا النجم الواعد البالغ من العمر 22 عاما والذي ابلى البلاء الحسن في مسابقة دوري ابطال اسيا وقاد فريقه اتحاد جدة الى المباراة النهائية التي خسرها امام بوهانغ ستيلرز الكوري الجنوبي، علما بانه قاد فريقه السابق النجم الساحلي عام 2007 الى تحقيق انجاز تاريخي باحراز اللقب الذي تخلو خزائنه منه على حساب الاهلي المصري، معوضا بالتالي فشل النجم الساحلي في بلوغ قمة المسابقة مرتين متتاليتين عامي 2004 امام انييمبا النيجيري و2005 امام الاهلي بالذات.*
*ويتميز الشرميطي بمراوغاته السريعة والمتنوعة وبقتاليته في اللعب ما جعل التونسيين يلقبونه بـ"مارادونا تونس".*
*وقال الشرميطي "لم يحالفني الحظ امام زامبيا والغابون، اتمنى فك النحس وهز شباك مالي لانقاذ منتخب بلادي من الخروج خالي الوفاض"، مضيفا "لست راضيا عن ادائي وخصوصا سجلي من الاهداف مع المنتخب" في إشارة إلى تسجيله 4 أهداف فقط في 19 مباراة دولية حتى الآن.*
*وتابع "ادرك جيدا بان المنتخب التونسي في حاجة ماسة الى اهدافي وخصوصا في مباراة الغد، لن أتوانى في هز الشباك كلما سنحت في الفرصة لذلك".*
*واردف قائلا "فريقنا شاب ويحتاج الى مزيد من الخبرة واتضح ذلك جيدا في المباراتين الاوليين حيث سنحت امامنا العديد من الفرص لكن التسرع وغياب التركيز والفعالية امام المرمى حال دون ذلك وهي امور يتقنها اللاعبون المخضرمون واصحاب الخبرة"، مشيرا الى "اننا لازلنا ننهل من الملاعب سواء القارية او الاوروبية ونصحح اكثر قدر ممكن من اخطائنا. نتمنى ان نحقق نتيجة ايجابية غدا لنتأهل الى الدور المقبل ونرضي انصارنا وشعبنا ونرفع معنوياتنا لاننا فريق شاب سيكون كلمته في المستقبل".*
*لفت الشرميطي الانظار مع فريقه شبيبة القيروان حيث تعلم مبادىء الكرة المستديرة في مدرسته، قبل ان يوقع اول عقد احترافي في مسيرته النجم الساحلي وعمره 18 عاما.*
*لم تكن بداية الشرميطي مع النجم الساحلي سهلة في ظل المنافسة القوية التي واجهها من زميله في المنتخب حاليا ياسين الشيخاوي المحترف في صفوف اف سي زيوريخ السويسري بالاضافة الى شك جماهير النادي في مؤهلاته.*
*وكان لمدرب النجم الساحلي سابقا ومدرب المنتخب التونسي حاليا فوزي البنزرتي اليد الطولى في تألق الشرميطي عندما نقله من قلب مهاجم إلى جناح ايمن فلم يتأخر في التألق وابهار المتتبعين بمن فيهم مدرب المنتخب التونسي الفرنسي روجيه لومير الذي لم يتوان في استدعائه الى التشكيلة فكان خير خلف لاحسن سلف زياد الجزيري.*
*ويقول عنه البنزرتي "يملك الشرميطي موهبة رائعة، وكل ما كان بحاجة اليه هي الثقة وقد منحته اياها فلم يتأخر في التألق ولم يخيب ظني فيه".*
*وسار مدرب النجم الساحلي السابق الفرنسي برنار لومارشان على خطى سلفه البنزرتي ومنح بدوره الثقة للشرميطي فرد له الاخير الدين بتسجيل أهدافا حاسمة سواء في الدوري المحلي او مسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا.*
*ويقول الشرميطي عن تجربته مع لومارشان "علمني لومارشان كيف أركز امام المرمى. كما علمني بأن الكلمة الاخيرة في المباريات الكبيرة تعود إلى الفوارق الصغيرة".*
*وعلى غرار تألقه مع ناديه، لم يحتج الشرميطي لاكثر من مباراة مع منتخب بلاده للاعلان عن نفسه، فضرب بقوة في اول مباراة له مع المنتخب التونسي عندما استدعاه لومير لمواجهة جزر سيشل في تصفيات امم افريقيا في الثاني من حزيران (يونيو) 2007 وساهم بشكل كبير في الفوز الساحق 4-0 وسجل هدفا.*
*بيد ان الهدف الذي اسال مداد العديد من الاقلام في المنابر الاعلامية، كان الهدف الثاني في مرمى الاهلي في الدقيقة الاخيرة من اياب الدور النهائي في التاسع من تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 2007 في القاهرة والذي وجه به ضربة قاضية لاصحاب الارض في محاولتهم قلب النتيجة والاحتفاظ بلقب بطل دوري ابطال افريقيا.*
*وأكد المدافع سيف غزال أن "المدافعين يستهينون كثيرا بالشرميطي لنحافة جسمه (66 كلغ و76ر1 م) ولا يراقبونه بجدية في الوقت الذي يستغل هو اهمالهم وينسل بسرعة ليهز الشباك".*
*انتقل الشرميطي إلى هرتا برلين الالماني صيف عام 2008 بيد انه فشل في فرض نفسه اساسيا في تشكيلته واكتفى بـ10 مباريات لم يسجل خلالها اي هدف، فأعاره الفريق الالماني إلى اتحاد جدة السعودي ولعب معه حتى الآن 15 مباراة سجل خلالها 10 اهداف.* 
*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*راوراوة يجدد الثقة في سعدان

جدد رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم محمد راوراوة الثقة في مدرب المنتخب الجزائري رابح سعدان عقب التأهل الى الدور ربع النهائي للنسخة السابعة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في انغولا.* *وقال راوراوة "لدينا الثقة الكاملة في المدرب سعدان ونحن نجددها اليوم، ليس لانه نجح في قيادتنا الى الدور ربع النهائي لكن لكونه يملك خبرة كبيرة ويستحق كل الاحترام".*
*وأكد راوراوة ان تاهل المنتخب الجزائري الى الدور ربع النهائي لم يكن سهلا خصوصا بعد الخسارة المذلة امام مالاوي 0-3 في الجولة الاولى، وقال "لكن الجزائر نجحت في العودة بقوة بفضل ارادة اللاعبين وكذلك العمل الجبار الذي بذله الجهاز الفني والمسؤولون عن المنتخب خصوصا ناحية رفع معنويات اللاعبين".*
*واعتبر راوراوة بان "الانتقادات غير مستندة على اسس من قبل بعض الصحافيين وقد تجاوزت الحدود خصوصا بعد الخسارة امام مالاوي 0-3"، مشيرا الى ان "بعض هؤلاء الصحافيين لا يعرف القواعد الاولية لكرة القدم".*
*واضاف ان اللاعبين الجزائريين "في لياقة بدنية جيدة جدا خلافا لما رددته بعض وسائل الاعلام بعد اختيارنا لجنوب فرنسا كمحطة اعدادية للنهائيات، والنتائج التي حققناها هنا في انغولا اكبر دليل على ذلك".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاته : زيدان لم يجذب الأنظار إليه في أمم أنجولا

اعترف حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم بأن محمد زيدان مهاجم الفريق والمحترف في بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني لم يظهر حتى الآن بالمستوى المعهود عنه والذي كان عليه في بطولتي كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 بغانا وكأس القارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وأضاف المدير الفني للفريق في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده اليوم الخميس أنه لم يتوقع على الإطلاق أن يظهر زيدان بهذا المستوى المتواضع خاصة أنه لا يجد مبررا لذلك.

واعترف شحاتة بأن الأنانية واضحة على أداء محمد زيدان منذ انطلاق البطولة الحالية وقد نطلق عليها ثقة زائدة بالنفس وظهر ذلك للجهاز الفني بوضوح حيث يختلف مستوى اللاعب تماما في التدريبات عنه في المباريات الرسمية ورغم ذلك يقرر الدفع به على اعتبار أن زيدان موهبة كروية لابد من الاستفادة منها.

وقال شحاته إن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري تقبل اعتذار زيدان فيما يتعلق بانفعاله الزائد في مباراة موزمبيق بالجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة الحالية خاصة وأن اللاعب برهن للجميع بأنه لم يكن في مستواه المعروف عنه في الفترة الأخيرة ويرغب في تسجيل أهداف مما دفعه للانفعال الأمر الذي دفع الجهاز الفني لتقبل اعتذار زيدان.

واعترف شحاتة بأن المرحلة المقبلة من البطولة ستكون بمثابة حياة أو موت لأنه لابد من خروج المهزوم بداية من دور الثمانية مشيرا إلى أن الفريق استعد للمرحلة المقبلة لأنه حضر إلى أنجولا للدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحمد حسن : أشعر بالسعادة لتحطيم الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات ولن أعتزال

أكد أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم أنه لن يعتزل اللعب بعد تحطيمه الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات الرسمية التي شارك فيها مع منتخب بلاده (أحفاد الفراعنة) ووصوله للمباراة رقم 169 خلال اللقاء أمام منتخب بنين أمس الأربعاء في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأضاف حسن في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن لديه المزيد لتقديمه سواء مع ناديه الأهلي المصري أو المنتخب المصري خاصة وأنه ما زال قادرا على تقديم المزيد في الملاعب.

وأوضح حسن المشهور بلقب "الصقر" أن كرة القدم لا تعترف إلا بالعطاء داخل الملعب وهو ما يحققه بالفعل.

وأشار حسن إلى أن حلم حياته هو التتويج ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الحالية بأنجولا.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الحضري : أسعى للاحتراف في الدوري الإنجليزي


أكد عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم أنه سيخوض تجربة الاحتراف بإنجلترا بعد الانتهاء من منافسات كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بأنجولا خاصة بعد مواصلة تألقه الشديد خلال منافسات البطولة.

وأضاف الحضري في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن إحدى الشركات الإنجليزية أجرت اتصالا تليفونيا به اليوم الخميس للتعرف على وجهة نظره فيما يتعلق بخوضه لتجربة الاحتراف في الدوري الإنجليزي من عدمه.

وأوضح الحضري أن العرض من أحد أندية دوري الدرجة الأولى بالدوري الإنجليزي وليس بدوري الدرجة الممتازة ولذلك فإنه يحلم بخوض تجربة الاحتراف خارج مصر مجددا خاصة وأنه سبق له الاحتراف بالدوري السويسري وتحديدا في نادي سيون.

وأشار الحضري إلى أن الشركة الانجليزية طلبت منه اتخاذ قراره النهائي في أسرع وقت ممكن خاصة وأن باب القيد بالدوري الإنجليزي سينتهي بعد 15 يوما الأمر الذي دفعه إلى مطالبة الشركة الإنجليزية بضرورة إخطاره بالمقابل المالي الذي سيتقاضاه في حالة خوضه تجربة الاحتراف.

وقال الحضري إنه فاض به الكيل من نادي الإسماعيلي المصري الذي يلعب له ولذلك فإنه يحاول بشتى الطرق الرحيل عن صفوف الفريق والانتقال للدوري الإنجليزي رافضا الافصاح عن اسم النادي في الوقت الحالي حتى تنتهي الصفقة تماما.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان : البطولة الحقيقية ستبدأ الآن

*قال محمد زيدان نجم هجوم بورويا دورتموند الألماني والمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم إن المنافسة الحقيقية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ستبدأ الآن مع بداية الأدوار النهائية للبطولة التي يدافع فيها المنتخب المصري عن لقبه.

وأصبح المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) هو الفريق الوحيد الذي حقق الفوز في مبارياته الثلاث التي خاضها في الدور الأول للبطولة حيث تغلب على نيجيريا 3/1 ثم موزمبيق 2/صفر وأخيرا على بنين بنفس النتيجة أمس الأربعاء في مدينة بينجيلا التي تستضيف مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وشارك زيدان مع الفريق في مباراة الأمس بعدما اعتذر للجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري عما بدر منه من انفعال عقب استبداله خلال المباراة أمام موزمبيق. وقال زيدان إن الفريق اعتمد على البدلاء خلال مباراة الأمس أمام بنين.

وأضاف "لم نرد أن نقدم كل ما لدينا لأننا ننتظر مباراة مهمة بعد خمسة أيام. أردنا الفوز وإنهاء مسيرتنا في المجموعة برصيد تسع نقاط وهو ما كنا نسعى إليه ونعمل من أجله".

وشارك زيدان في الشوط الثاني من مباراة الأمس. وقال اللاعب إن الجزء المهم من البطولة سيبدأ من الان.

وأوضح "لم يعد هناك مجال للمزاح. الآن أصبحنا في الجزء المهم من البطولة. إما أن تفوز أو تخسر كل شيء.. نشعر بحماس شديد ونتطلع للعبور إلى الدور التالي".

ويلتقي المنتخب المصري في دور الثمانية المنتخب الذي يحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول للبطولة. وتقام المباراة بين الفريقين يوم الاثنين المقبل في مدينة بينجيلا.

----------


## العالي عالي

*زامبيا تهزم الجابون بثنائية وتتأهل إلى دور الثمانية بكأس الأمم الأفريقية

انتزع المنتخب الزامبي بطاقة التأهل إلى دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بأنجولا من نظيره الجابوني بعدما تغلب عليه 2/1 اليوم الخميس على ملعب "أومباكا" بمدينة بنجيلا في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول من البطولة الأفريقية.

وافتتح المنتخب الزامبي التسجيل في الدقيقة 28 بهدف للاعب راينفورد كالابا ثم أضاف زميله جيمس تشامانجا الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 62 قبل أن يرد الفريق الجابوني بهدفه في الدقيقة 83 بقدم فابريس دو ماركولينو لكنه دون جدوى .

وكان المنتخب الزامبي بحاجة إلى الفوز بأي نتيجة في مباراة اليوم ليضمن الصعود إلى دور الثمانية بينما كان المنتخب الجابوني بحاجة إلى التعادل فقط ليحرز نقطة واحدة كانت كفيلة بضمان التأهل بغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة الأخرى التي انتهت بتعادل الكاميرون وتونس 2/2 .

وجاء تعادل الكاميرون مع تونس ليتصدر المنتخب الزامبي المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط ويلاقي المنتخب النيجيري في دور الثمانية ، وتلاه نظيره الكاميروني الذي تأهل لملاقاة المنتخب المصري متصدر المجموعة الثالثة.

أما منتخب الجابون فقد خرج من البطولة حيث احتل المركز الثالث في المجموعة رغم أنه حصد أربع نقاط ، حيث أنه بالنظر إلى نتائج المواجهات المباشرة بين منتخبات الكاميرون وزامبيا والجابون واستبعاد نتائجهم مع المنتخب التونسي وبالنظر أيضا إلى فارق الأهداف في المواجهات المباشرة بين المنتخبات الثلاثة ، يأتي منتخب زامبيا في الصدارة ويليه نظيره الكاميروني ثم المنتخب الجابوني.

وبدأت المباراة بسيطرة ميدانية وتفوق هجومي من جانب المنتخب الزامبي لكن منتخب الجابون سريعا ما أنهى فترة جس النبض وبدأ مبادلة منافسه المحاولات الهجومية.

ولكن لم ينجح أي من الفريقين في تشكيل خطورة حقيقية على مرمى منافسه في الدقائق الأولى من اللقاء.

وكاد المنتخب الزامبي أن يتقدم في الدقيقة 11 عندما سدد فيليكس كاتونجو كرة قوية حدود منطقة الجزاء لكن الحارس الجابوني ديديه أوفونو كان متيقظا وتصدى للكرة ببراعة.

وبعدها سيطر المنتخب الزامبي على مجريات اللعب وتوالت هجماته على مرمى الجابون وتألق فيليكس كاتونجو وكريستوفر كاتونجو وجاكوب مولنجا في الهجوم الزامبي.

لكن لاعبو منتخب الجابون لجأوا إلى الحذر الدفاعي الذي شكل عقبة أمام مهاجمي زامبيا.

وفي الدقيقة 23 سدد مولينجا كرة رائعة من ضربة حرة ، كانت بحاجة إلى لمسة من توماس نيريندا لكن الأخير لم يلحق بالكرة ليهدر فرصة ثمينة.

وفي الدقيقة 28 تمكن المنتخب الزامبي من ترجمة سيطرته وتفوقه إلى أهداف وافتتح التسجيل عن طريق راينفورد كالابا الذي تلقى طولية رائعة من فيليكس كاتونجو وتوغل داخل منطقة الجزاء ثم سدد الكرة بمهارة ليسكنها شباك أوفونو.

وكاد منتخب الجابون أن يدرك التعادل في الدقيقة33 لكن الحارس الزامبي كينيدي مويني خرج في الوقت المناسب وأطاح بالكرة قبل أن يلحق بها روجيه ماييه.

وكاد المنتخب الزامبي أن يضيف الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 41 عندما سدد كريستوفر كاتونجو ضربة حرة وقابل مولينجا الكرة بتسديدة برأسه لكن الكرة مرت بجوار القائم.

وفي الشوط الثاني كثف المنتخب الجابوني محاولاته لإدراك التعادل الذي يضمن له التأهل لكنه لم ينجح في التغلب على الدفاع الزامبي وافتقد لاعبوه المهارة في اللمسات الأخيرة.

وكاد المنتخب الزامبي أن يضيف الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 55 عندما تلقى مولينجا الكرة من ضربة ركنية وسددها زاحفة لكنها مرت بجوار القائم مباشرة إلى خارج الشباك .

وفي الدقيقة 62 دفع مدرب منتخب الجابون باللاعب إمريك أوباميانج بدلا من روجي ماييه.

وبعد ثوان نجح المنتخب الزامبي في هز شباك منافسه مجددا وأضاف الهدف الثاني حيث تلقى جاكوب مولينجا تمريرة طولية وراوغ الدفاع ببراعة داخل منطقة الجزاء ثم مرر كرة عرضية أمام المرمى إلى جيمس تشامانجا الذي أسكنها في الشباك بسهولة .

وفي الدقيقة 64 أجرى هيرف رينارد المدير الفني للمنتخب الزامبي تغييرا في صفوف الفريق حيث دفع باللاعب وليام نيوبفو بدلا من راينفورد كالابا سعيا لإنعاش خط الوسط.

وفي الدقيقة 66 تألق الحارس الزامبي مويني في التصدي لكرة خطيرة سددها دانيل كوزين وسط ارتباك داخل منطقة الجزاء.

وفي الدقيقة 71 تلقى مولينجا تمريرة طولية وانطلق نحو المرمى الجابوني وسط رقابة دفاعية وسدد كرة زاحفة لكن الحارس أوفونو كان متيقظا وتصدى للكرة قبل أن يطيح بها الدفاع.

وفي الدقيقة 78 دفع مدرب الجابون باللاعب فابريس دو ماركولينو بدلا من ألين ديسيكادي ، وبعد ثوان دفع مدرب زامبيا باللاعب نواه تشيفوتا بدلا من مولينجا .

وأثبت دو ماركولينو جدارته بثقة المدرب عندما سجل هدف منتخب بلاده في الدقيقة 83 حيث راوغ الدفاع ببراعة ثم سدد كرة ارتطمت بساق الزامبي إيمانويل امبولا لينحرف اتجاهها وتسكن الشباك .

وكثف المنتخب الجابوني محاولاته في الدقائق الأخيرة سعيا لإحراز التعادل الذي يصعد به إلى دور الثمانية ولكن تلك المحاولات باءت بالفشل لتنتهي المباراة بفوز زامبيا 2/1 وصعودها إلى دور الثمانية على صدارة المجموعة.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أسود الكاميرون تتعادل مع نسور قرطاج وتتأهل لمواجهة الفراعنة في دور الثمانية الأفريقي

بشق الأنفس وبعد مباراة مثيرة ، انتزع المنتخب الكاميروني لكرة القدم بطاقة التأهل الأخيرة إلى دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بتعادله الثمين مع نظيره التونسي 2/2 اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول للبطولة.

وأطاح المنتخب الكاميروني (الأسود التي لا تقهر) بالمنتخب التونسي (نسور قرطاج) من البطولة وحجز الفريق مقعده في الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) بصعوبة بالغة.

واستفاد المنتخب الكاميرون من لائحة البطولة التي تعود إلى النتائج المباشرة بين الفرق في حالة تساوي فريقين أو أكثر في عدد النقاط مع نهاية مباريات الدور الأول.

وتساوت منتخبات الكاميرون وزامبيا والجابون في رصيد أربع نقاط لكل منهم بينما خرج المنتخب التونسي برصيد ثلاث نقاط.

وحقق كل من المنتخبات الثلاثة المتساوية في رصيد النقاط الفوز على أحدالفريقين الآخرين وخسر أمام الآخر لتحتكم الفرق الثلاث إلى عدد الأهداف في المواجهات المباشرة بين هذه الفرق الثلاثة والتي وضعت زامبيا على القمة وتلتها الكاميرون بينما خرج المنتخب الجابوني من البطولة صفر اليدين.

وبذلك يلتقي المنتخب الكاميروني في الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) مع نظيره المصري حامل اللقب في مواجهة مكررة لنهائي البطولة الماضية عام 2008 بغانا.

بينما يلتقي المنتخب الزامبي في دور الثمانية مع نظيره النيجيري في مواجهة مكررة لنهائي البطولة عام 1994 بتونس.

وشهدت مباراة المنتخبين الكاميروني والتونسي بمدينة لوبانجو إثارة بالغة حيث تقدم المنتخب التونسي مرتين وتعادل المنتخب الكاميروني في المرتين وفشل كل من الفريقين في تحقيق الفوز في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة.

وجاء الهدف التونسي الأول مع بداية المباراة حيث سجله أمين الشرميطي في الدقيقة الأولى من المباراة وتعادل صامويل إيتو للمنتخب الكاميروني في الدقيقة 47 ثم سجل زميله أورليان تشيدو الهدف الثاني للمنتخب التونسي عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه في الدقيقة 63 وتعادل جويل نجومو مجددا للمنتخب الكاميروني في الدقيقة 64 .

وشهدت الدقيقة 88 طرد اللاعب التونسي عمار جمال لحصوله على الإنذار الثاني في المباراة.

وتعقدت الأمور في هذه المجموعة نظرا لتساوي منتخبات زامبيا والكاميرون والجابون في عدد النقاط ولكن عدد الأهداف المسجلة للمنتخب الزامبي في المواجهات المباشرة مع الكاميرون والجابون رجح كفته على حساب المنتخب الكاميروني.

وتجنب المنتخب الزامبي بذلك المواجهة الصعبة مع المنتخب المصري في الدور الثاني بينما سيواجه المنتخب الكاميروني منافسه المصري العنيد الذي تغلب عليه 1/صفر في نهائي البطولة الماضية لتكون المباراة بينهما يوم الاثنين المقبل في مدينة بينجيلا مواجهة ثأرية لأسود الكاميرون.

قدم الفريقان عرضا جيدا وسريعا في الشوط الأول وإن عاب الفريق الكاميروني التوتر الشديد بسبب اهتزاز شباكه مبكرا كما وقع مدافعوه في العديد من الأخطاء الساذجة التي كادت تتسبب في اهتزاز شباكه أكثر من مرة لولا عدم التركيز من جانب المنتخب التونسي.

وعلى الرغم من الأخطاء التي وقع فيها المدافع المخضرم ريجبور سونج خلال مباراتي الفريق الماضيتين أمام الجابون وزامبيا ، بدا الدفاع الكاميروني مهتزا بشكل كبير في غياب سونج الذي جلس على مقاعد البدلاء بينما لعب المهاجم محمدو إدريسو منذ بداية اللقاء.

وفاجأ المنتخب التونسي منافسه بهدف مبكر بعد مرور 50 ثانية فقط من المباراة حيث استغل الشرميطي الكرة العرضية التي لعبها زميله خالد السويسي من ناحية اليمين وقابلها برأسه مباشرة إلى داخل الشباك على يمين حارس المرمى الكاميروني كارلوس كاميني.

ومنح الهدف المنتخب التونسي ثقة كبيرة فواصل الفريق ضغطه الهجومي على المرمى الكاميروني في ظل اهتزاز مدافعي الأسود.

وسدد يتاسين ميكاري كرة قوية من ضربة حرة في الدقيقة الرابعة تصدى لها الحارس الكاميروني بصعوبة بالغه وأخرجها لضربة ركنية.

وضح الارتباك والتوتر على لاعبي الكاميرون وشهدت الدقائق التالية التحاما قويا بين التونسي كريم حقي والكاميروني إدريسو ليصاب كل منهما حيث نزفت الدماء من فم حقي ومن رأس إدريسو وتلقى اللاعبان العلاج وعادا للمباراة بينما نال التونسي عصام جمعة إنذارا في الدقيقة السابعة للخشونة مع ألكسندر سونج.

ووضحت الثقة على أداء المنتخب التونسي فتصدى الفريق لجميع المحاولات الكاميرونية لاختراق منطقة جزاء المنتخب التونسي.

لذلك لجأ جان ماكون إلى التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء ولكن تسديدته ذهبت ضعيفة وبعيدة عن المرمى في الدقيقة 15 .

واصل المنتخب الكاميروني محاولاته الهجومية وتكرر خروج إدريسو لتلقي العلاج حيث نزفت الدماء من رأسه كما غاب التركيز والدقة عن هجمات الأسود فلم تشكل أي خطورة على المرمى التونسي وحارسه أيمن المثلوثي.

بمرور الوقت ، فرض المنتخب الكاميروني سيطرته التامة على مجريات اللعب ولكن التوتر كان السمة السائدة للأداء.

ووجه الحكم تحذيرا شفهيا في الدقيقة 25 إلى كل من التونسي كريم حقي والكاميروني صامويل إيتو بسبب مشادة بينهما نتيجة التحام قوي بين حقي وإدريسو.

وشهدت الدقائق التالية ضغطا كاميرونيا مكثفا وتعددت الضربات الركنية على المنتخب التونسي ولكن أسود الكاميرون فشلوا في استغلالها.

ونال محمد علي نفخة لاعب المنتخب التونسي إنذارا في الدقيقة 28 للخشونة مع الكاميروني جورج ماندجيك خارج حدود منطقة جزاء تونس مباشرة ولعب إيتو الضربة الحرة ولكن ألكسندر سونج لم يصل اليها برأسه لتضيع فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب الكاميروني.

وشهدت الدقيقة 30 هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب الكاميروني ولكن المثلوثي خرج من منطقة جزائه وتصدى للكرة بيده لينال إنذارا ويحتسبها الحكم ضربة حرة سددها إيتو قوية لتلمس أحد لاعبي المنتخب التونسي وتخرج إلى ركنية لعبها لاندري جويل نجومو ولكن الدفاع التونسي شتتها سريعا.

وواصل المنتخب الكاميروني سيطرته وهجماته لكنه افتقد للدقة والجدية في إنهاء هذه الهجمات ليمنح الثقة تدريجيا إلى المنتخب التونسي الذي استعاد توازنه في الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الأول وفرض سيطرته على مجريات اللعب دون جدوى.

وكانت آخر الهجمات في الشوط الأول من نصيب المنتخب التونسي اثر هجمة خطيرة للفريق في الدقيقة 45 أنهاها ميكاري بتسديد الكرة في الشباك من الخارج بعدما راوغ الدفاع الكاميروني المعتز لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم المنتخب التونسي بهدف نظيف.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني دفع المدرب الفرنسي بول لوجان المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني بلاعبه بيير ويبو بدلا من ماكون لتدعيم هجوم الفريق بحثا عن تسجيل هدف التعادل.

ولم تمض سوى دقيقة واحدة حتى تحقق له ما أراد حيث مرر إدريسو بعقب القدم كرة رائعة إلى البديل ويبو الذي كافأ مدربه ومرر الكرة بإتقان داخل منطقة الجزاء التونسية إلى إيتو ليسددها إيتو زاحفة في الزاوية البعيدة حيث اصطدمت الكرة بباطن القائم وتهادت إلى داخل الشباك مع بداية الدقيقة 47 .

وجاء اللعب في الدقائق التالية سجالا بين الفريقين حيث بذل زهير الذوادي وميكاري والشرميطي وعصام جمعة جهدا كبيرا وكثفوا هجومهم بحثا عن التقدم مجددا ولكن الحظ عاند نسور قرطاج في أكثر من كرة ومنها الهجمة التي شنها الذوادي في الدقيقة 49 حيث فضل اللاعب التمير في النهاية بدلا من التسديد لتضيع الفرصة.

وشهدت الدقيقة 51 هجمة خطيرة لأسود الكاميرون ولكن المدافع التونسي عمار جمال أنقذ الموقف في الوقت المناسب وأطاح بالكرة إلى ضربة ركنية لعبها إيتو واصطدمت بأحد زملائه وخرجت إلى ضربة مرمى.

ودفع المدرب فوزي البنزرتي المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب التونسي بلاعبه شوقي بن سعادة في الدقيقة 52 بدلا من محمد علي نفخة لزيادة القدرات الهجومية للفريق.

وأهدر إيتو هدفا مؤكدا للكاميرون في الدقيقة 52 اثر كرة عرضية قابلها بضربة رأس ولكنها ذهبت عاليا بعيدا عن المرمى.

ونال اللاعب الكاميروني جيلس بينيا إنذارا في الدقيقة 54 للخشونة.

وتوالت الهجمات على المرميين ولكن قلة التركيز وعدم الدقة كانا من الأسباب الرئيسية في عدم اهتزاز الشباك.

وفي الوقت الذي بحث فيه أسود الكاميرون عن هدف الفوز فاجأ اللاعب الكاميروني تشيدو الجميع بتسجيل الهدف الثاني للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 63 عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه وسط ذهول الجميع حيث حاول الإطاحة بالكرة الطولية التي لعبها بن سعادة ولكنه حولها برأسه ساقطة من خلف حارس مرماه كاميني إلى داخل الشباك.

ولكن فرحة المنتخب التونسي بالهدف لم تدم طويلا حيث سجل نجومو هدف التعادل للأسود في الدقيقة التالية مباشرة بتسديدة قوية من حدود منطقة الجزاء لم يستطع الحارس التونسي المثلوث التصدى لها.

وبعدها اهتز أداء المنتخب التونسي وعاد اللعب سجالا بين الفريقين وإن كان المنتخب الكاميروني أكثر حرصا على الدفاع حيث أدرك أن التعادل يكفيه للتأهل إلى دور الثمانية.

ولذلك لم يتردد بول لوجان في الدفع بلاعبه المخضرم ريجبور سونج في الدقيقة 70 بدلا من بينيا لتدعيم الدفاع والحفاظ على نتيجة التعادل.

وتعددت الفرص على المرميين وازدادت حدة الخشونة بين اللاعبين مع اقتراب المباراة من نهايتها فنال التونسي عمار جمال إنذارا في الدقيقة إنذارين في الدقيقتين 83 و88 ليطرد من الملعب وسط ذهول شديد من لاعبي تونس الذين احتجوا بشدة على الحكم.

ولم يستطع أي من المنتخبين تسجيل هدف الفوز في الدقائق المتبقية رغم احتساب ست دقائق كوقت بدل ضائع لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل الذي صعد بأسود الكاميرون لدور الثمانية وأطاح بنسور قرطاج خارج البطولة بعد أداء مشرف من الفريق وقرارات غريبة من الحكم في بعض فترات المباراة.
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لآسف نسور قرطاج لما يتأهلوا ولكن بنظري التونسيين تأهلوا معنويا وأدوا ما عليهم بكل فخر .

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد منتخب تونس منتخب شاب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد منتخب تونس منتخب شاب


 :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## anoucha

والله انهم كبار وادوا مباراة رائعة بس لاوم  ور ح يكون لهم مستقبل حلو كتييير بالسنين الجاية واللهانو الجزائريين زعلوا كتيييير عخسارتهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا ستي الباقي على الجزاير ومصر ويتأهلوا لربع النهائي وتكون بطوله انجولا عربية  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## anoucha

> يا ستي الباقي على الجزاير ومصر ويتأهلوا لربع النهائي وتكون بطوله انجولا عربية


والله انتو كان بدي تونس تفوت وزعلت كتير عليهم و صرخت وهيصت لما سجلوا الهدف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله انتو كان بدي تونس تفوت وزعلت كتير عليهم و صرخت وهيصت لما سجلوا الهدف


أخ انتي لحالك بس والله كيفت لما جابوا الكول الاول وعصيت لما الكميرون جابوا كولهم وبعدين تونس لعبت بكل قوة وتحدي بس التوتر يلي صار عند الاعبين رهيب

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب زامبيا يشيد بلاعبيه بعد التأهل لدور الثمانية بكأس أمم أفريقيا

أشاد هيرفي رينارد المدير الفني للمنتخب الزامبي لكرة القدم بلاعبيه بعدما انتزع الفريق بطاقة التأهل إلى دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بتغلبه على منتخب الجابون 2/1 اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة الحاسمة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وتصدر المنتخب الزامبي المجموعة ليتأهل مع المنتخب الكاميروني صاحب المركز الثاني إلى دور الثمانية ، حيث تلتقي زامبيا مع المنتخب النيجيري صاحب المركز الثاني بالمجموعة الثالثة ويلتقي المنتخب الكاميروني مع نظيره المصري حامل اللقب ومتصدر المجموعة الثالثة.

وقال رينارد الذي تأرجحت علاقته بالصحافة في زامبيا خلال الفترة الماضية إن الفريق الزامبي لم يكن مرشحا للتأهل قبل المباراة أمام الجابون لكنه حقق المفاجأة وتأهل.

وأضاف "الناس كانوا يتراهنون على خروجنا. كنا في المركز الأخير قبل أن تبدأ منافسات الجولة الثالثة. لا أهتم بتصدر المجموعة أو احتلال المركز الثاني ، الشيء المهم هو أننا حققنا إنجازا كبيرا.

وأوضح "خلال 14 عاما ، لم تتأهل زامبيا إلى دور الثمانية للبطولة الأفريقية.

وأضاف "التزام اللاعبين يبدو رائعا. أحيانا يكون ضبط النفس لديهم متوسط ونعاني من مشكلات ، لكنني الآن أشعر بسعادة كبيرة لالتزامهم.

وقال كريستوفر كاتونجو قائد المنتخب الزامبي إنه يشعر بالفخر ، "هذه ثالث بطولة أفريقية أشارك فيها ، وشعرنا بالألم عندما خرجنا من الدور الأول في البطولتين السابقتين.

وأضاف "اعتقد الناس أن التأهل مستحيل بالنسبة لنا ، ولكن المباراة تحدثت عن نفسها. وأثبتنا أننا قادرون على التأهل.

وأوضح "واجهنا انتقادات في زامبيا بسبب عدم التسجيل ، ولكننا كنا نعرف أننا سنغلب على ذلك ، والآن أشعر بسعادة كبيرة للتأهل إلى الدور الثاني.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاته: سنخوض لقاء الكاميرون بحذر شديد

اعترف حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم في مؤتمر صحفي عقده اليوم الجمعة أنه سيخوض لقاء الكاميرون يوم الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية بحذر شديد لأن مثل هذه المباريات تكون ذات طبيعة وحسابات خاصة.

وأضاف شحاتة أن الجهاز الفني سيدرس نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتخب الكاميروني استعدادا للتعامل معها في المباراة مشيرا إلى أنه سيدرس

الفريق المنافس بعناية فائقة من خلال تسجيل لمباراته مع تونس في الجولة

 الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وأوضح شحاته أنه لن يخوض لقاء الكاميرون بنفس الطريقة التي خاض بها مباراة بنين في الجولة الثالثة من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالنزعة الهجومية للفريق.

وأشار شحاتة إلى أنه لا يخشى لاعبا بعينه في لقاء الكاميرون ولكنه يضع حسابات خاصة لكل لاعبي الفريق خاصة وأن الفريق يضم بين صفوفه بعض اللاعبين صغار السن أصحاب المستوى المتميز. وقال شحاتة إن مستوى لاعبي المنتخب المصري يرتفع من مباراة لأخرى وأنهم اكتسبوا لياقة المباريات تدريجيا ولذك فإنه يثق جيدا في قدرات وإمكانيات اللاعبين وقدرتهم على تجاوز عقبة الكاميرون.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*احتفالات الجابون تحولت إلى دموع بسبب لوائح الكاف

مع انتهاء مباراة المنتخب الجابوني مع نظيره الزامبي مساء أمس الخميس بفوز المنتخب الزامبي 2/1 في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا بأنجولا ، بدأ لاعبو الجابون في الاحتفال ظنا منهم بأنهم تأهلوا للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) للبطولة.

ولكن فرحة اللاعبين واحتفالاتهم لم تدم طويلا على استاد "أومباكا" في مدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية حيث أدرك لاعبو المنتخب الجابوني أنهم ودعوا البطولة وخرجوا من الدور الأول صفر اليدين بسبب لائحة البطولة التي أطاحت بهم ليخيم الصمت على اللاعبين.

وجاءت هذه الهزيمة وتعادل المنتخبين الكاميروني والتونسي 2/2 في المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة والتي أقيمت في نفس التوقيت باستاد أومباكا لتتساوى منتخبات زامبيا والكاميرون والجابون في رصيد النقاط برصيد أربع نقاط لكل منهم.

ومع تساويهم جميعا في رصيد النقاط ، احتل المنتخب الكاميروني المركز الثاني في المجموعة خلف زامبيا وأمام الجابون بفضل لائحة البطولة التي تلجأ في هذه الحالة إلى النتائج المباشرة بين الفرق التي تساوت في عدد النقاط.

ومع تساوي الفرق الثلاث في عدد النقاط أيضا خلال المواجهات المباشرة فيما بينها يتم الاحتكام إلى فارق الأهداف في المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة أيضا.

ولم تحقق أي من الفرق الثلاثة أي فارق إيجابي أو سلبي ولكن تفوق المنتخب الزامبي بأنه سجل عددا أكبر من الأهداف عن نظيره الكاميرون بينما كان المنتخب الجابوني الأقل تسجيلا.

وأسفرت المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة عن فوز الجابون على الكاميرون 1/صفر وهزيمتها من زامبيا 1/2 وفوز الكاميرون على زامبيا 3/2 ، وبذلك سجل المنتخب الزامبي أربعة أهداف مقابل أربعة أهداف في شباكه بينما سجل المنتخب الكاميروني ثلاثة أهداف مقابل مثلها في شباكه وسجل المنتخب الجابوني هدفين مقابل مثلهما في شباكه.

وساد الارتباك والتضارب في الآراء بعد انتهاء المباراتين أيضا بشأن صدارة المجموعة حيث ظن كثيرون أن المنتخب الكاميروني تصدر المجموعة متفوقا على نظيره الزامبي حيث سجل كل منهما خمسة اهداف واهتزت شباكه بمثلها في مبارياته الثلاث بالمجموعة ولكن المنتخب الكاميروني حقق الفوز على نظيره الزامبي 3/2 .

ولكن سرعان ما أوضح مسئولو الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) أن لائحته الخاصة بهذه البطولة تشير إلى أن المنتخب الزامبي هو متصدر المجموعة.

وتنص لائحة الكاف لهذه الحالة على "في حالة تساوي فريقين أو أكثر في عدد النقاط مع نهاية مبارياتهم في المجموعة يتم الفصل بينهما أولا من خلال عدد النقاط التي حصل عليها كل منهم في المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق محل الجدل.. وفي حالة التساوي مجددا يكون اللجوء لفارق الأهداف في المواجهات المباشرة بين هذه الفرق فإذا تساوى الفارق أيضا يكون اللجوء إلى عدد الأهداف التي سجلها كل فريق في المواجهات المباشرة فيما بين هذه الفرق أيضا فإاذ استمر التساوي يكون اللجوء لفارق الأهداف العام في كل مباريات المجموعة فإذا استمر التساوي والاشتباك تلجأ هذه الفرق إلى عدد الأهداف التي سجلتها في جميع مباريات المجموعة".

وفي هذه الحالة فشل البند الأول وهو عدد النقاط في المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة في حسم الصراع بينهم حيث أحرز كل منهما ثلاث نقاط في هذه المواجهات المباشرة كما فشل البند الثاني أيضا لأن فارق الأهداف لكل فريق في المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة كان (صفر).

ولذلك كان البند الثالث هو الحاسم حيث أسفرت المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة عن فوز الجابون على الكاميرون 1/صفر وهزيمتها من زامبيا 1/2 وفوز الكاميرون على زامبيا 3/2 ، وبذلك سجل المنتخب الزامبي أربعة أهداف مقابل أربعة أهداف في شباكه بينما سجل المنتخب الكاميروني ثلاثة أهداف مقابل مثلها في شباكه وسجل المنتخب الجابوني هدفين مقابل مثلهما في شباكه.

ومن ثم تصدر المنتخب الزامبي المجموعة وحل المنتخب الكاميروني ثانيا وخرج المنتخب الجابوني صفر اليدين.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المنتخب المصري يذبح عجلا قبل لقاء الكاميرون في كأس الأمم الافريقية

ذبحت بعثة المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم المشارك في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بأنجولا ، عجلا اليوم الجمعة وتوزيعه على المحتاجين في مدينة بنجيلا.

وتأهل المنتخب المصري إلى دور الثمانية بالبطولة بعدما فاز في مبارياته الثلاث بالدور الأول على منتخبات نيجيريا وموزمبيق وبنين ، ويستعد حاليا للقاء المنتخب الكاميروني في دور الثمانية يوم الاثنين المقبل.

وقامت البعثة بذبح العجل من باب التفاؤل كما كان المنتخب المصري قد اعتاد قبل كل مباراة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية الماضية بغانا ، والتي توج منتخب الفراعنة بلقبها.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*سعدان يرجح غياب شاوشي عن مباراة كوت ديفوار في كأس أمم أفريقيا

كشف رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم أنه من المرجح غياب حارس المرمى فوزي شاوشي عن المباراة أمام كوت ديفوار المقررة بعد غد الأحد في دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا المقامة حاليا بأنجولا.

وصرح سعدان للإذاعة الجزائرية اليوم الجمعة قبل السفر إلى مدينة كابيندا بأن الجهاز الفني بصدد تجهيز الحارس الثالث محمد الأمين زماموش لإشراكه في المباراة في حال تأكد غياب شاوشي.

ولم يشارك شاوشي في تدريبات المنتخب منذ الثلاثاء الماضي سوى في 15 دقيقة أمس الخميس بسبب معاناته من ألام في الظهر.

واتهم سعدان مسئولي وفاق سطيف الجزائري الذي يلعب له شاوشي بالتسبب في تفاقم إصابته بسبب إشراكه في المباريات وهو مصاب.

وأكد سعدان أن المدافع عنتر يحيى أصبح جاهزا بخلاف مراد مغني لاعب لاتسيو الإيطالي الذي قد يشارك مكانه فاهم بوعزة ، وأشار إلى أن مباراة كوت ديفوار بمثابة الاختبار الحقيقي قبل نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 .

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نتنمنا الشفاء العاجل للبطل فوزي شاوشي ولاحق ولعب مع الخضرا  كوت ديفوار لانه يستحق بكل معنى الكلمة ان يكون بطل

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاتة يشعر بالثقة قبل مواجهة الكاميرون

قال حسن شحاتة مدرّب منتخب مصر لكرة القدم إنه شعر بالثقة والتفاؤل على وجوه لاعبيه بعد أن علموا بأنهم سيواجهون الكاميرون في دور الثمانية لنهائيات كأس أمم افريقيا المقامة حاليا في انغولا.* *وستلتقي مصر التي تصدرت المجموعة الثالثة مع الكاميرون التي احتلت المركز الثاني في المجموعة الرابعة في دور الثمانية للبطولة بعد غد الاثنين.*
*وقال شحاتة للصحافيين بمقر إقامة المنتخب المصري في بانجيلا أمس الجمعة "لديّ ثقة في لاعبي فريقي لا تتحول إلى غرور ولكن إلى تفاؤل".*
*وأكد شحاتة الذي قاد مصر للفوز باللقب الافريقي في 2006 و2008 إلى أنه لم يناقش مع لاعبيه أفضلية مواجهة زامبيا أو الكاميرون في دور الثمانية؛ لأنه يعلم أن البطل سيخوض كل مبارياته للدفاع عن لقبه ولا ينظر إلى قوة فريق أو ضعف الآخر.*
*وأضاف شحاتة "سألعب مباراة الكاميرون بالتشكيل الهجومي الثابت؛ لأنه لا يوجد لدينا سوى هدف واحد منذ انطلاق البطولة وهو الفوز".*
*وتابع "ما يجعلني أشعر بالاطمئنان هو أن فريقي عال بدنيا لكن هذا لا يمنعني من الاعتراف بأن المنتخب الكاميروني فريق كبير مليء بالنجوم ويلعب بجدية في الشوط الثاني عندما تهتز شباكه بأهداف، مبكرة ولديه القدرة على التهديف وتعديل النتائج".*
*وكانت مصر تغلبت على الكاميرون مرتين بما في ذلك المباراة النهائية في طريقها للفوز باللقب في العام 2008 في غانا.*
*ولا يشعر شحاتة بالانزعاج من كثرة الفرص التي يهدرها لاعبوه أمام المرمى وقال "لست قلقا من ضياع الفرص بل إنني أكون سعيدا؛ لأن فريقي يصل إلى مرمى المنافس كثيرا وفي أي وقت".*
*وأضاف "سأقلق إن لم أكن متقدما خوفا من أن تهتز شباكي بهدف مباغت فتضيع مني المباراة".*
*ونفى شحاتة أن يكون هناك عدم انسجام بين مهاجميه عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان مؤكدا أن عدم التوفيق هو السبب وراء ضياع الكثير من الفرص.* 
*من جهة ثانية، أعرب رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم سمير زاهر عن تمنياته بأن يواجه المنتخب المصري نظيره الجزائري في نصف النهائي.*
*وقال زاهر في تصريح لصحيفة "الحياة" اللندنية الصادرة أمس الجمعة "أتمنى أن نواجه الجزائر في نصف النهائي للتأكيد بأن فوزها علينا في المباراة الفاصلة المؤهلة لكأس العالم كان نتيجة ظروف بعيدة عن التنافس الرياضي الشريف، وليعرف العالم أن ما حدث في السودان لم يكن يمتّ بأية صلة لكرة القدم".*
*وكان المنتخب الجزائري قد انتزع بطاقة التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010 في جنوب افريقيا إثر فوزه على نظيره المصري بهدف في مباراة فاصلة أقيمت على ملعب نادي المريخ السوداني في الخرطوم في شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) الماضي.*
*وأضاف رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أن الدور الأول كشف الفارق الكبير في المستوى بين الكرة المصرية ونظيرتها الجزائرية؛ إذ لا وجه للمقارنة بين المنتخب المصري الذي تأهل بجدارة وتصدّر مجموعته، والمنتخب الجزائري الذي تأهل بشقّ الأنفس وسجّل هدفاً يتيما، وقال "لولا لائحة البطولة لكانت مالي هي الأجدر ببلوغ ربع النهائي وبالنسبة إلينا جئنا لانغولا من أجل هدف واحد وهو الحفاظ على اللقب للمرة الثالثة على التوالي، لذا لا يهم مَن سنواجه في الأدوار المقبلة ولا توجد موانع تمنعنا من مواجهة أيّ منتخب بمن فيهم الجزائر".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*صحف تونسية تتحسر بعد الخروج المبكر لمنتخب "نسور قرطاج"

عبرت صحف تونسية عن خيبة أملها بعد فشل منتخب بلادها لكرة القدم في التأهل لدور الثمانية لبطولة كأس أمم افريقيا المقامة حاليا في انغولا.* *وودع منتخب تونس النهائيات الافريقية من الدور الأول بعد تعادله مع الكاميرون بهدفين لمثلهما أول من أمس الخميس في الجولة الثالثة والاخيرة لمنافسات المجوعة الرابعة التي ضمت أيضا زامبيا والغابون.*
*وفشل منتخب "نسور قرطاج" في تحقيق أي فوز ويجمع ثلاث نقاط من التعادل في ثلاث مباريات ليحتل المركز الرابع والأخير.*
*واعتبرت صحيفة "الصباح" اليومية في مقالها الرئيسي بعنوان "تعادل مر.. الكاميرون يمر" ان منتخب تونس اضاع فرصة سانحة للتأهل لدور الثمانية وقالت "جاءنا الترشح فرفضناه.. كان الحظ إلى جانبنا هذه المرة فقلنا لا".*
*وتابعت الصحيفة بحسرة "أخذنا الاسبقية في مناسبتين.. فأهديناه (منتخب الكامبرون) التعادل مرتين وبطريقة غريبة".*
*وتقدمت تونس التي كانت بحاجة للفوز للصعود إلى دور الثمانية مرتين في النتيجة إلا انها اهدرت هذا التقدم.*
*واعتبر فوزي البنزرتي مدرب تونس ان افتقاد لاعبيه الشبان للخبرة كان وراء فشلهم في الحفاظ على تقدمهم لكن صحيفة "الصباح" حملته المسؤولية، وقالت "كنا ننتظر تغييرات بدت بديهية بدفع (شوقي) بن سعادة و (هيثم) المرابط و (أحمد) العكايشي واخراج (عصام) جمعة لكن البنزرتي رأى غير ذلك".*
*كما عبرت صحيفة "الشروق" اليومية عن مرارة الخروج المبكرا رغم ارتياحها لأداء الفريق أمام الكاميرون، وقالت في مقالها الرئيسي الذي جاء بعنوان "انسحاب مر" إنه "رغم العطاء الكبير للاعبينا فان ما يؤلم بعد هذا الانسحاب أن تمر زامبيا ونستمر نحن أمام اجهزة التلفزة لمتابعة بقية المشوار الافريقي".*
*وقالت صحيفة "الصحافة" اليومية ان الفريق كان قادرا على تخطي عقبة الكاميرون والصعود إلى دور الثمانية لو حافظ على تركيزه وتمسك باسبقيته، واعتبرت في مقال بعنوان "اضعنا التركيز والاسبقية مرتين.. فودعنا الكان (كأس أمم افريقيا)" ان اللاعبين "اجتهدوا لكنهم ارتكبوا هفوات قاتلة نتيجة قلة التركيز".*
*وانتقدت الصحيفة تعامل المدرب البنزرتي مع مجريات اللقاء وقالت "انتظر الممرن البنزرتي الدقيقة 80 ليقحم العكايشي.. ثم لماذا بقي جمعة على الميدان وماذا اعطى وماذا قدم؟".*
*وخلص كاتب المقال الى القول ان منتخب تونس "خسر بطاقة التأهل بسذاجة.. وهذا مؤلم".*
*ورغم مرارة الخروج المبكر من الدور الأول إلا ان منتخب تونس اختار ان ينظر للجانب الايجابي لمشاركته في البطولة.*
*وقال البنزرتي مدرب تونس عقب تعادل فريقه مع الكاميرون "رغم الخروج من البطولة لكننا كسبنا رهان التشبيب (الاعتماد على لاعبين شبان) الذي اخترناه منذ البداية".*
*وأضاف المدرب الذي يتولى تدريب منتخب تونس إلى جانب فريق الترجي "أظهر الفريق روحا انتصارية كبيرة وبذل مجهودات كبيرة وكان اللاعبون في اعلى مستويات الانضباط وهذا مهم في كرة القدم".*
*وتابع "لكن يلزمنا بعض الوقت للوصول الى المستوى الذي نتطلع اليه من الناحية الفنية واكتساب الخبرة اللازمة".*
*وعبر البنزرتي عن رضاه عن أداء الفريق في مواجهة الكاميرون وقال "المنتخب التونسي قدم أداء جيدا حيث واجهنا منتخبا يضم في صفوفه لاعبين ينتمون إلى أبرز الفرق الاوروبية لكننا لم نخشاهم وكنا الأخطر طيلة المباراة لكن لسوء الحظ لم ننجح في تخطيه".*
*من جهته يرى عمار الجمل مدافع منتخب تونس والنجم الساحلي ان المشاركة في البطولة كانت فرصة لكثير من اللاعبين الشبان لاكتساب الخبرة وقال "ربحنا تجربة ومجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين".*
*وأضاف "نحن راضون عن ادائنا لكننا لسنا فرحين بسبب الخروج المبكر من البطولة".*
*واتفق أمين الشرميطي قلب هجوم منتخب تونس مع زميله وقال "ودعنا البطولة لكننا ربحنا عدة أشياء ايجابية".*
*ومضى يقول "خرجنا من البطولة مرفوعي الرأس حيث لعبنا الند للند أمام منتخب الكاميرون الذي يمتلك خبرة كبيرة ويضم عناصر غنية عن التعريف، والمهم المحافظة على المجموعة الشابة من اللاعبين ولا نشكك فيها .. المستقبل أمامنا".*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]كم احزنني خروج نسور قرطاج من البطوله , كما ظهر التحيز واضحا وضوح الشمس للمنتخب الكاميروني .. بالطبع .. فهي بلد رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكره القدم (( عيسي حياتو )) 
كما انهم فعلا اظهروا روحا قتاليه وانظباط في ارض الملعب .. كما ان عنصر الشباب هو اهم ما لحظته في المنتخب التونسي .. فهم يعطون ولسوف يعطون ان شاء الله في البطولات القادمه. .. 
تحيه لكل تونس من أرض مصر .. ونقول لهم هارد لك 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=right]كم احزنني خروج





> نسور قرطاج من البطوله , كما ظهر التحيز واضحا وضوح الشمس للمنتخب الكاميروني .. بالطبع .. فهي بلد رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكره القدم (( عيسي حياتو )) 
> كما انهم فعلا اظهروا روحا قتاليه وانظباط في ارض الملعب .. كما ان عنصر الشباب هو اهم ما لحظته في المنتخب التونسي .. فهم يعطون ولسوف يعطون ان شاء الله في البطولات القادمه. .. 
> تحيه لكل تونس من أرض مصر .. ونقول لهم هارد لك 
> [/align]




ان شاء الله يا مصطفي لو مصر فازت على الكاميرون اكيد تونس راح تكون سعيدة ومبسوطة وكل عربي راح يكون مع مصر بالتأهل ان شاء الله

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]اكيد الكاميرون نفسها تفوز علي مصر .. لعده اسباب .. 
اهمها اننا فزنا لمرتين سابقتين 
ثانيا .. حاسس انه فيه سعي لكي تخرج مصر من البطوله بأيه طريقه
ثالثا .. اننا فزنا عليهم في البطوله السابقه في الافتتاح وفي الختام . 
واخدنا البطوله رغما عن انفهم 
واكيد وبالتاكيد مصر تتمني الفوز عليهم .. لكي يثبتوا اننا لسنا صغار .. 
وان فوزنا المرتين السابقتين لم يكن بمحض الصدفه ..  :SnipeR (29): 
ولكي يكسروا اسنان اسود الكاميرون الذين لا يقهرون  :Copy Of Baeh: 
ولكي نتاهل الي نصف النهائي  :Icon30: 
ولكي ناخد بتار اخواننا التونسيين  :SnipeR (93): 
بالتاكيد اني نفسي المباراه دي تكون النهارده .. فعلا مش قادر استني  :Bl (34): 
كل التوفيق للمنتخب الجزائري في المباراه القادمه ان شاء الله .. وان شاء الله يكسروا انف دروجبا  :Icon30: 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*المشكلة ان فاز المنتخب المصري والمنتخب الجزائري
سوف يكون لقاء ناري بين المنتخبين العربيين 
لكن كلي امل ان لا يحدث ما حدث في ام درمان في السودان 
وانا يكون اللعب النضيف هو السائد بالمباراة
على العموم ان شاء الله البطولة عربية 
*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]تمنياتي ان تكون البطوله عربيه , 
اللقاء ناري فعلا .. فهو نصف نهائي .. لابد من فائز حتي لو لعبت مصر مع كوت ديفوار .. او مصر مع الجزائر .. او الكاميروت مع كوت ديفوار .. او الجزائر مع الكاميرون .. 
فلا بد من فائز , اتمني التوفيق للمنتخبين الجزائري والمصري  :SnipeR (93): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]ان شاء الله ومتل ما حكيت اهم اشي ان البطولة تكون عربية
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*شاوشي ينضم مجددا لتدريبات المنتخب الجزائري

انضم الحارس فوزي شاوشي مجددا لتدريبات المنتخب الجزائري الذي يستعد لملاقاة نظيره الايفواري غدا الأحد في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا وحتى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري.

وقال رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري اليوم السبت للإذاعة الجزائرية أن شاوشي شارك في الحصة التدريبية المغلقة التي أقيمت مساء أمس الجمعة بملعب كابيندا موضحا ان أمر إشراكه في المباراة سيتم الفصل فيه صباح غد شانه شان زميله مراد مغني لاعب خط وسط لاتسيو الايطالي. كما تأكد انتهاء مشوار رفيق صايفي في البطولة حيث أنه لن يتعافى من إصابته قبل عشرة أيام.

واشتكى سعدان من سوء أرضية ملعب كابيندا والرطوبة العالية مقارنة بمناخ لواندا.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان: نجوم مصر في قمة التركيز قبل موقعة الكاميرون

أكد محمد زيدان مهاجم المنتخب المصري والمحترف في صفوف بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني إن الفريق في قمة تركيزه لمواجهة الكاميرون في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في انجولا بعد غد الاثنين.

وأضاف زيدان في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية ( د ب أ ) أن منتخب مصر سبق وأن تغلب على الكاميرون مرتين في كأس أفريقيا بغانا 2008 ( في أول لقاء ثم في النهائي بهدف أبوتريكة الغائب الذي صنعه له زيدان الحاضر بقوة) ومن ثم فان جميع الظروف مهيأة لنا للفوز في تلك المباراة.

أوضح نجم بوروسيا دورتموند أننا في مرحلة الجد الآن ونحن مستعدون وفي قمة التركيز في لقاء يندرج تحت شعار إما الفوز وإما أن تخسر كل شئ لذا فاننا متحفزون ومتطلعون للتأهل للدور التالي للبطولة تمهيدا للفوز باللقب الافريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*دامون يدير لقاء الفراعنة والكاميرون.. وماييه حكما للقاء الخضر

أعلنت لجنة الحكام التابعة للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم " الكاف" اليوم السبت قائمة حكام مباريات دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا والتي ستنطلق فعالياتها غدا الأحد بمباراتي الجزائر مع كوت ديفوار وأنجولا مع غانا.

يدير ايدي ماييه من سيشيل مباراة الجزائر وكوت ديفوار في حين سيقوم الجزائري محمد بنوزة بادارة مباراة أنجولا وغانا.

وتأكد أن الجنوب إفريقي جيروم دامون الذي أدار مباراة مصر والجزائر بالقاهرة في نهاية التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 ، سوف يتولى إدارة مباراة "الفراعنة" أمام الكاميرون يوم الإثنين القادم.

وسيتولى المصري عصام عبد الفتاح إدارة مباراة المنتخبين النيجيري والزامبي في ربع النهائي أيضاً، وذلك بعد الشائعات التي انتشرت عن استبعاده من البطولة بسبب تقدم منتخب بلاده في مشوار المسابقة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحمد حسن يقود فريق الفراعنة أمام أسود الكاميرون


اطمأن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة مديره حسن شحاته على سلامة أحمد حسن قائد الفريق بعد شعوره بشد خفيف في العضلة الضامة خلال تدريبات المنتخب في مدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية استعدادا لمواجهة المنتخب الكاميروني بعد غد الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وأكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب المصري في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية ( د ب أ ) أن حسن تعرض لاصابة بسيطة ولن تحرمه من المشاركة في لقاء الكاميرون خاصة وأن الجهاز الفني طالبه بسرعة تجهيزه للمباراة المقبلة حيث أنه يعتبر من الأعمدة الأساسية في صفوف الفريق .

أضاف ماجد أن حسن طلب الخضوع لبرنامج تأهيلي مكثف وهو ما استجاب له الجهاز الطبي على الفور حتى يلحق بالمباراة.

يذكر أن أحمد حسن عادل الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات الدولية التي شارك فيها مع المنتخب المصري ووصل عددها إلى 169 مباراة وذلك عندما شارك في مباراة المنتخب المصري أمام بنين في الجولة الثالثة من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة لأمم أنجولا 2010.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أنجولا تحلم بالمربع الذهبي على حساب النجوم السوداء

يأمل المنتخب الأنجولي لكرة القدم مواصلة أحلامه وآماله في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين التي تستضيفها بلاده حاليا عندما يلتقي غدا الأحد نظيره الغاني على استاد "11 نوفمبر" بالعاصمة لواندا،في أولى مباريات دور الثمانية للبطولة.

تأهل المنتخب الأنجولي إلى دور الثمانية دون عناء كبير، حيث تصدر الفريق مجموعته في الدور الأول للبطولة ، في حين جاء تأهل المنتخب الغاني إلى دور الثمانية في البطولة بصعوبة بالغة بعدما احتل الفريق المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول على حساب منتخب بوركينا فاسو.

وسقط المنتخب الأنجولي في فخ التعادل 4/4 في المباراة الافتتاحية أمام منتخب مالي ، ولكنه تدارك الأخطاء الدفاعية التي وقع فيها في هذه المباراة وحقق الفوز في المباراة الثانية على منتخب مالاوي بهدفين نظيفين ،ثم تعادل مع نظيره الجزائري سلبيا.

واستعاد المنتخب الأنجولي في مباراتيه مع مالاوي والجزائر جزءا من صورته التي كان يحلم بها تحت قيادة مديره الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه الذي يرى أن كل شيء أصبح ممكنا بالفعل بعدما حقق الفريق هدف الأساسي وهو العبور لدور الثمانية ولذلك لم يعد مستحيلا أن يتأهل الفريق للنهائي بل وأن يحرز لقب البطولة.

وفي المقابل ، يبدو المنتخب الغاني ومديره الفني الصربي ميلوفان رايفاتش في موقف حرج للغاية بسبب كثرة الإصابات التي عانى منها الفريق قبل وأثناء البطولة، ومنها إصابة نجمه الشهير مايكل إيسيان بعد مباراة الفريق الأولى في البطولة ليعود إلى أوروبا.

وعانى الفريق قبلها من غياب عدد من العناصر عن صفوفه في هذه البطولة بسبب الإصابات ، وبينهم المدافعان جون مانساه وجون بانتسيل ، ولاعبا خط الوسط ستيفن أبياه ولاريا كينجستون ، في حين استبعد المدرب مهاجمه الخطير علي سولاي مونتاري لأسباب تأديبية.

ولذلك يعتمد رايفاتش حاليا على فريق ، يعتمد على معظم اللاعبين البدلاء بعد أن غاب معظم نجوم الصف الأول.

ولكن ما يخفف من وطأة الموقف على رايفاتش أن مهاجمه ، أساموا جيان ، ومدافعه أنطوني أنان ، تعافيا من الإصابة واستعادا توازنهما وصارا جاهزين لخوض المباراة.

وقال كوادو أسامواه ، نجم خط وسط الفريق ، إن فريقه يعرف المنتخب الأنجولي جيدا حيث التقى الفريقان وديا في الفترة الماضية،وتعادلا سلبيا في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا.

وللمنتخب الغاني تفوق ملحوظ على نظيره الأنجولي من ناحية التاريخ والخبرة ، حيث سبق لغانا احراز اللقب أربع مرات سابقة كما انها أحد ممثلي القارة الأفريقية في كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، وهي المرة الثانية على التوالي التي تشارك فيها في المحفل العالمي.

بيد أن مشكلة الإصابات التي تجتاح الفريق ستكون نقطة الضعف الرئيسية في صفوف النجوم السوداء ، يضاف إليها المساندة الهائلة التي يجدها المنتخب الأنجولي على أرضه وارتفاع الروح المعنوية للاعبيه بعد تأهلهم لدور الثمانية الأفريقي ، وذلك للبطولة الثانية على التوالي.

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

آمال كبيرة من الفرق الثمانية ولكن انجولا بإذن الله عربية بغض النظر عن جنسية الفريق الفائز

----------


## anoucha

بالتوفيقر للمنتخب الجزائري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وبالتوفيق لكل المنتخبات العربية 

 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## العالي عالي

*موديسي: التفاول يسود منتخب جنوب افريقيا

قال لاعب خط وسط البافانا بافانا جنوب أفريقيا تيكو موديسي أنه سيقدم كرة قدم مختلفة تماماً عندما يُنافس مُنتخب جنوب أفريقيا في كأس العالم 2010 .

موديسي المُقيم " المُخيم " مع مُنتخب جنوب أفريقيا بديربان قال أن المزاج العام بالمُخيم مرتفع جداً للاعبي المُنتخب الجنوب أفريقي , وأن جميع اللاعبين يتطلعون إلى 11 يونيو يوم إنطلاق البطولة .

وقال " أن جميع اللاعبين سعيدين في التدريبات مع المُدرب , وأنهم سُعداء ومُتحمسين لتكون روح الفريق مُرتفعه " وإختتم تصريحاته قائلاً " أننا بالفعل بالفعل سعداء حقاً لأنفسنا " .

وأشار اللاعب نفسه " أن الجميع يعتقد أن المُنتخب الجنوب أفريقي قد قدم مُستوى مميز بكأس القارات , لكننا لم نفُز إلا في مُباراة واحدة , وتعادلنا وهُزمنا بالمباريات الأخرى , وهذا ليس جيد , وأننا نود تقديم الأفضل ببطولة كأس العالم والصعود إلى الدور الثاني من البطولة .

وأضاف لاعب بلاتينيوم ستارز" أنظروا إلى اللاعبين كيف يتدربون ومدى الإستجابة في التدريبات , وأنا أعلم أننا نستطيع أن نقدم مستوى مميز جداً هذه المرة في البطولة " .

كما أشار اللاعب عن أن الجميع ينتظر المُباراتين الوديتين لمُنتخب بلاده أمام المُنتخب السويزلاندي يوم السبت القادم وزيمبابوي يوم الأربعاء على التوالي .

وإختتم اللاعب تصريحاته قائلاً " أننا يجب أن نبدأ بإثبات كلامنا للجميع بأننا سنفوز بكأس العالم بالفوز بالمُباراتين الوديتين والحفاظ على المستوى حتى كأس العالم " .

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان: نجوم مصر في قمة التركيز قبل موقعة الكاميرون

أكد محمد زيدان مهاجم المنتخب المصري والمحترف في صفوف بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني إن الفريق في قمة تركيزه لمواجهة الكاميرون في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في انجولا بعد غد الاثنين.

وأضاف زيدان في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية ( د ب أ ) أن منتخب مصر سبق وأن تغلب على الكاميرون مرتين في كأس أفريقيا بغانا 2008 ( في أول لقاء ثم في النهائي بهدف أبوتريكة الغائب الذي صنعه له زيدان الحاضر بقوة) ومن ثم فان جميع الظروف مهيأة لنا للفوز في تلك المباراة.

أوضح نجم بوروسيا دورتموند أننا في مرحلة الجد الآن ونحن مستعدون وفي قمة التركيز في لقاء يندرج تحت شعار إما الفوز وإما أن تخسر كل شئ لذا فاننا متحفزون ومتطلعون للتأهل للدور التالي للبطولة تمهيدا للفوز باللقب الافريقي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجزائر تسعى الى دور الاربعة للمرة الاولى منذ 20 عاما

يسعى المنتخب الجزائري الى بلوغ الدور نصف النهائي للمرة الاولى منذ 20 عاما عندما يلاقي ساحل العاج اليوم الاحد في كابيندا في الدور ربع النهائي لكأس امم افريقيا لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في انغولا.* *ويعول الجزائريون على مدربهم المحنك رابح سعدان لقيادتهم الى الدور نصف النهائي للمسابقة القارية وهو انجاز لم تحققه "ثعالب الصحراء" منذ تتويجهم باللقب الاول والوحيد فية تاريخهم عام 1990 عندما استضافوا النهائيات.*
*ويمني الجزائريون النفس في ان ينجح سعدان في تكرار "ملحمة السودان" عندما قاد الجزائر الى الفوز على مصر 1 -0 في المباراة الفاصلة في التصفيات ومن ثم الى نهائيات المونديال للمرة الاولى منذ 24 عاما.*
*وتكتسي مباراة اليوم أهمية كبيرة الى المنتخب الجزائري لانها تعتبر بمثابة اختبار جدي له خصوصا وانه يواجد احد المنتخبات المتأهلة الى المونديال ايضا كما تعتبر فرصة لتأكيد صحوته بعد الخسارة المذلة التي مني بها امام مالاوي 0- 3 في الجولة الاولى من الدور الاول.*
*واوضح سعدان ان الخسارة امام مالاوي "كانت درسا للجمهور ووسائل الاعلام واللاعبين، لان الجميع كان يعتقد باننا منتخب لا يقهر ولا ينهزم في الوقت الذي كنا فيه قبل عامين في الحضيض"، مشيرا الى ان "هذه الصفعة كانت مفيدة جدا، من الافضل ان تكون في هذا التوقيت بالذات وليس في عز المنافسة والمونديال. كما علمتنا من عدونا ومن صديقنا" في اشارة واضحة الى بعض وسائل الاعلام التي انتقدته بشدة.*
*واعترف بسعدان بان فريقه لم يظهر حتى الان بالصورة التي ابهر بها الجميع في التصفيات مبررا ذلك بالظروف المناخية القاسية في انغولا، لكن اشار الى ان "مستوى المنتخب في تحسن تدريجي وحرصنا في الايام الستة التي فصلتنا عن ربع النهائي على تصحيح الاخطاء واعادة ترتيب الاوراق حتى نكون في الموعد عند مواجهة ساحل العاج".*
*ويعاني المنتخب الجزائري من عقم هجومي كبير حيث اكتفى بتسجيل هدف واحد فقط في 3 مباريات وكان في مرمى مالي، علما بانه حمل توقيع قلب الدفاع رفيق حليش، وهي مشكلة تؤرق الجهاز الفني وكانت محل انتقادات ايضا خصوصا وان جميع اهداف المنتخب الجزائري تسجل من كرات ثابتة وبرؤوس المدافعين.*
*وقال سعدان "عدنا من بعيد، كنا في موقف صعب بعد الخسارة غير المنتظرة امام مالاوي 0- 3، عانينا من الظروف الصعبة جدا هنا لكن المهم هو ان فريقي في تحسن ملحوظ، نحتاج الى الفعالية في خط الهجوم وهو ما سيتم بالعمل الجاد في التدريب. نحن على الطريق الصحيح والبطولة مهمة كثيرا بالنسبة لنا واعداد جيد للمونديال".*
*واضاف "حققنا الهدف المنشود وهو بلوغ الدور ربع النهائي، علينا الان الاستعداد جيدا للذهاب بعيدا في هذه البطولة وكل ما سيتحقق سيكون بمثابة مكسب. الان التأهل يلعب على مباراة واحدة وليس كما في الدور الاول. ساحل العاج منتخب رائع يملك لاعبين محترفين في اقوى الاندية الاوروبية ويلعبون معا منذ سنوات طويلة وبالتالي يجب ان نكون في قمة استعدادنا لمواجهته".*
*وتابع "المنتخب العاجي يبهر بنتائجه ولاعبيه الاساسيين وكذلك البدلاء، نقاط ضعفه قليلة ان لم تكن منعدمة. سأطلب من لاعبي فريقي الاستمتاع باللعب خلال مواجهتهم واللعب دون اي مركب نقص، واذا سارت الامور مثلما نريد فاننا قادرون على الاطاحة بهم".*
*ويعود الى صفوف المنتخب الجزائري مدافعه عنتر يحيى الذي تعافى من الاصابة التي لحقت به منذ المباراة الفاصلة امام مصر والتي سجل خلالها الهدف الوحيد، الى جانب لاعب وسط لاتسيو الايطالي مراد مغني الذي شارك في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة امام انغولا في الجولة الثالثة الاخيرة من الدور الاول، ورفيق صايفي الذي تعافى من الاصابة التي حرمته من المشاركة امام انغولا.*
*ويعقد المنتخب الجزائري امالا على خطي وسطه ودفاعه ومن خلفهما حارس المرمى المتألق فوزي الشاوشي الذي كان يعاني من الام في ظهره.*
*ويملك المنتخب الجزائري خط وسط قوي بقيادة صانع الالعاب كريم زياني والقائد يزيد منصوري وحسن يبدا ومغني، الى جانب قطبي الدفاع رفيق حليش ومجيد بوقرة*
*وشدد مدرب ساحل العاج البوسني الاصل الفرنسي الجنسية وحيد خليلودزيتش على قوة خطي الوسط والدفاع في المنتخب الجزائري، وقال "الجزائر منتخب يستحق الاحترام وللتذكير فهو أقصى مصر من التأهل الى المونديال. ستكون مواجهته صعبة وقوية لانه يلعب بطريقة منظمة ومتضامنة مع تكتل كبير في خط الوسط".*
*ولن تخرج المباراة عن الندية والاثارة التي تطبع دائما مواجهة المنتخبين حيث التقيا 18 مرة، تفوقت ساحل العاج 6 مرات والجزائر 5 مرات وتعادلا 7 مرات.*
*والتقى المنتخبان 4 مرات حتى الان في الدور الاول للعرس القاري، وقازت الجزائر مرتين بنتيجة واحدة 3 -0 عامي 1968 و1992 عندما توجت بلقبها الوحيد في السنغال، وردت التحية الجزائر مرة واحدة بالنتيجة ذاتها عام 1990، وتعادلا 1-1 عام 1988.*
*بيد ان خليلودزيتش يضم في صفوفه لاعبين متمرسين واصحاب خبرة يلعبون في اقوى البطولات الاوروبية وقادرين على قلب نتيجة المباراة في اي لحظة في مقدمتهم هداف تشلسي الانكليزي ديدييه دروغبا وزمليه في النادي اللندني سالومون كالو ولاعب وسط برشلونة الاسباني المتوج بالسداسية التاريخية العام الماضي يايا توريه وشقيقه مدافع مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي حبيب كولو توريه، الى جانب هداف لبل الفرنسي ياو كواسي جيرفيه الملقب ب"جيرفينيو" ومهاجم مرسيليا الفرنسي بكاري كونيه ونجم بورتسموث الانكليزي ارونا ديندان وعبد القادر كيتا (غلطة سراي التركي).*
*وسيكون مدافع ارسنال الانجليزي ايمانويل ايبوي اكبر الغائبين عن قمة ربع النهائي بسبب طرده في المباراة امام غانا (3-1). وكانت حالة الطرد الاولى في البطولة.*
*واكد كالو ان "على الرغم من ان الجزائر تملك لاعبين بامكانهم احداث الفارق في المباراة، فان منتخبنا يملك فنيات فردية افضل من الجزائر"، مضيفا "اذا كنا في قمة مستوانا ولعبنا جيدا لن يقف اي عائق امامنا ليحول دون بلوغنا الدور نصف النهائي".*
*واستفادت ساحل العاج من فترة توقف طويلة استمرت 9 ايام لان مجموعتها ضمت 3 منتخبات فقط بعد انسحاب توغو بسبب الاعتداء المسلح على حافلتها، وبالتالي فهي في قمة جاهزيتها لمباراة اليوم.*
*وتابع كالو "سنبذل كل ما في وسعنا من اجل الفوز، وسنلعب كعادتنا مهاجمين منذ البداية والشىء الاهم في المباراة سيكون تسجيل الهدف الاول للتحكم في جريات المباراة وتفادي اي مفاجأة".*
*وتعثرت ساحل العاج في مباراتها الاولى امام بوركينا فاسو 0 -0، لكنها نجحت في سحق غانا 3 -0 علما بانها لعبت بعشرة لاعبين اغلب فترات الشوط الثاني بسبب طرد ايبوي.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مع اقتراب موعد المباراه المهمه والحاسمه للخضر
 امام منتخب الافيال الايفواري
 نتطلع بامال كبيره وبامنيات مشروعه لتخطي عقبه هذا الدور والمضي قدما نحو الادوار النهائيه
 حقنا ان نتفائل بمنتخب كبير وصل بجداره لكأس العالم
 صحيح ان المستويات لم تكن مقنعه قياسا على  مسيره المنتخب في تصفيات كاس العالم
 الا ان الاداء كان في تصادع بعد خيبه مالاوي
 رجال سعدان ننتظر منهم المزيد
*

----------


## دليلة

يارب كون اليوم مع اولاد الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

*ان شاء الله الفوز جزائري عربي 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زامبيا تسعى لتفجير مفاجأة جديدة على حساب نسور نيجيريا في دور الثمانية الأفريقية

رغم الفارق بين الفريقين في المستوى والخبرة والتاريخ ، يسعى المنتخب الزامبي إلى تفجير مفاجأة جديدة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في أنجولا عندما يلتقي نظيره النيجيري غدا الاثنين في الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) للبطولة.

وتحظى المباراة بأهمية بالغة لكل من الفريقين حيث يسعى كل منهما إلى تحقيق العديد من الأهداف من خلال هذه المباراة.

يأمل المنتخب النيجيري في عبور العقبة الزامبية وبلوغ الدور قبل النهائي ليؤكد نسور نيجيريا أنهم يسيرون في الطريق الصحيح لاستعادة بريقهم على الساحة الأفريقية بعد 16 عاما غاب فيها اللقب الأفريقي عن الفريق.

وكانت آخر بطولة توج فيها المنتخب النيجيري باللقب عام 1994 بتونس عندما تغلب على المنتخب الزامبي بالذات في المباراة النهائية.

ولذلك يأمل نسور نيجيريا في أن تكون مباراتهم مع المنتخب الزامبي غدا هي البداية الحقيقية نحو إحراز اللقب الأفريقي للمرة الثالثة في تاريخ المنتخب النيجيري.

والأكثر من ذلك ، سيكون الفوز في مباراة الغد هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التي يرد بها المدرب شايبو أمادو المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب النيجيري على الانتقادات الموجهة إليه منذ فترة طويلة كما سبق وأن أوضح مسئولو الاتحاد النيجيري للعبة أن وصول الفريق للمربع الذهبي في البطولة الحالية هو الأمل الوحيد لأمادو في الاستمرار مع الفريق.

ولذلك فإن الهزيمة في مباراة الغد تعني رحيل أمادو من تدريب الفريق وقد تسفر عن العديد من التغييرات في صفوف النسور بعد قدوم المدرب الأجنبي الجديد.

ونجح المنتخب النيجيري في استعادة توازنه سريعا بعد الهزيمة التي مني بها في مباراته الأولى بالبطولة أمام نظيره المصري 1/3 وحقق فوزين متتاليين على منتخبي بنين 1/صفر وموزمبيق 3/صفر ليحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة.

وعلى الرغم من إصابة مدافعه الشهير جوزيف يوبو وغيابه عن صفوف الفريق ، يعتمد المنتخب النيجيري على مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين يتقدمهم لاعب خط الوسط جون ميكيل أوبي والمهاجمان ياكوبو إيوجبيني وأوبافيمي مارتينز وكذلك المهاجم المتألق بيتر أوديمونجي الذي لعب دورا كبيرا في تأهل الفريق للدور الثاني بهدفيه في مرمى منتخب موزمبيق.

وقال أوديمونجي "الآن ، نثق في قدرتنا على التقدم للأمام والفوز بالكأس. وندرك أن أحدا لا يستطيع أن يوقفنا في حال بذلنا ما بوسعنا".

في المقابل ، تمثل المباراة نقطة انطلاق مهمة للمنتخب الزامبي الذي عانى كثيرا في البطولات الماضية فلم يتجاوز الدور الأول للبطولة منذ عام 1996 .

وقال مدربه الفرنسي هيرفي رينار إن الفريق حقق الهدف الذي حضر من أجله إلى أنجولا وهو عبور الدور الأول وأي نتيجة جيدة يحققها بعد ذلك ستكون بمثابة المكافأة.

وعلى الرغم من اعتزال العديد من النجوم السابقين للفريق مثل كالوشا بواليا وكينث ماليتولي وغيرهم ممن فازوا بالمركز الثاني في بطولة عام 1994 بتونس ، يضم الفريق الحالي العديد من النجوم البارزين مثل جاكوب مولينجا وجيمس تشامنجا وكريستوفر كاتونجو ورينسفورد كالابا ولكن الأخير قد يغيب عن مباراة الغد بسبب الإصابة.

وكان تأهل المنتخب الزامبي إلى دور الثمانية مفاجأة كبيرة بالفعل خاصة وأنه كان في المركز الرابع الأخير بالمجموعة قبل مباريات الجولة الثالثة من المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول للبطولة بعدما توقف رصيده عند نقطة وحيدة من مباراتيه أمام تونس والكاميرون قبل أن يحقق فوزا ثمينا 2/1 على الجابون صعد به إلى دور الثمانية.

ويعتقد هيرفي رينار أنه من مصلحة فريقه أن المنتخب النيجيري سيخوض المباراة وهو المرشح الأقوى للفوز فيها.

وقال رينار "يقع الضغط على المنتخب النيجيري وليس علينا. ليس لدينا ما نخسره".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحفاد الفراعنة يواجهون أسود الكاميرون بسلاح الحذر في نهائي مبكر لكأس أفريقيا

يشهد استاد "أومباكا" بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية غدا الاثنين واحدة من أصعب وأبرز المواجهات على الساحة الأفريقية عندما يلتقي المنتخبان المصري والكاميروني لكرة القدم في إحدى مباريات دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وتمثل المواجهة بين الفريقين غدا نهائيا مبكرا للبطولة خاصة وأن كل منهما أحرز اللقب الأفريقي أكثر من مرة كما التقيا في نهائي البطولة الماضية التي أقيمت في غانا قبل عامين.

يخوض المنتخب المصري مباراة الغد بمعنويات عالية وبروح يسودها التفاؤل إلى جانب الحذر خاصة وأن مباراة الفريق الأولى في البطولة الماضية والتي أحرز فيها الفوز 4/2 على أسود الكاميرون كانت المفتاح الحقيقي للفريق نحو اللقب.

كما يحظى المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) بتفوق ملحوظ في مواجهاته مع نظيره الكاميروني والتي كان آخرها الفوز عليه مرتان في البطولة الماضية حيث افتتح مشاركته في البطولة بالفوز عليه 4/2 وأحرز اللقب بالفوز عليه 1/صفر.

ورغم ذلك ، يدرك المنتخب المصري أن الفوز على المنتخب الكاميروني ليس أمرا محسوما بشكل تام وإنما يحتاج لبذل المزيد من الجهد والتزام الحذر الشديد في التعامل مع أسود الكاميرون التي تخوض المباراة بحثا عن "الثأر" إلى جانب الرغبة في بلوغ المربع الذهبي للبطولة.

وأعلن المنتخب المصري عن إمكانياته بقوة في الدور الأول للبطولة حيث كان الوحيد الذي حقق الفوز في جميع المباريات التي خاضها في الدور الأول كما كان الأفضل هجوما ودفاعا رغم خوضه المباراة الثالثة الأخيرة بتشكيل معظمه من اللاعبين البدلاء حيث خقق الفريق الفوز على منتخب بنين 2/صفر بأقل مجهود بعدما فاز في أول مباراتين على نيجيريا 3/1 وموزمبيق 2/صفر.

ونجح المنتخب المصري في تحقيق هذه الانتصارات رغم غياب العديد من عناصره الأساسية ومنهم عمرو زكي ومحمد أبو تريكة وأحمد حسام (ميدو) وشريف عبد الفضيل ومحمد بركات وغيرهم بسبب الإصابات واسباب أخرى.

وكانت انتصارات الفريق في الدور الأول للبطولة أبرز دليل على أن أحفاد الفراعنة حضروا إلى أنجولا من أجل الدفاع عن لقبهم الأفريقي الذي أحرزوه في البطولتين الماضيتين ليكون اللقب السابع في تاريخ الفريق (رقم قياسي).

في المقابل ، يسعى المنتخب الكاميروني (الأسود التي لا تقهر) إلى الثأر من أحفاد الفراعنة والتقدم إلى المربع الذهبي ليتقدم خطوة جديدة على طريق البحث عن لقبه الأفريقي الخامس بعد أن فشل في تحقيقه في البطولة الماضية.

ويدرك المنتخب الكاميروني أن مهمته في غاية الصعوبة أمام أحفاد الفراعنة خاصة بعدما عانى الأسود كثيرا في الدور الأول ولم يتأهل لدور الثمانية إلا من الباب الضيق حيث استفاد من لوائح البطولة التي تعتمد على نتائج المواجهات المباشرة.

واستهل المنتخب الكاميروني مسيرته في البطولة الحالية بهزيمة مخيبة للآمال أمام نظيره الجابوني صفر/1 ثم فاز بصعوبة بالغة على نظيره الزامبي 3/2 وتعادل بصعوبة بالغة 2/2 مع نظيره التونسي.

ولكن ما يطمئن الفريق أنه استهل مسيرته في البطولة الماضية أيضا بهزيمة كبيرة 2/4 أمام المنتخب المصري ولكنه شق طريقه إلى المباراة النهائية للبطولة وهو ما يسعى إلى تكراره في البطولة الحالية.

ولكن النتائج لم تكن العامل الوحيد الذي أظهر تفوق المنتخب المصري على نظيره الكاميروني في الدور الأول للبطولة الحالية حيث ظهر الفريقان على طرفي نقيض من حيث المستوى.

المنتخب المصري استطاع أن يتغلب على غياب العديد من عناصره وتراجع مستوى البعض الآخر وظهر عدد من لاعبيه بمستوى رائع في الدور الأول ومنهم المخضرم أحمد حسن قائد الفريق وحارس مرماه المتألق عصام الحضري والمدافع الصلد وائل جمعة والمهاجم النشيط عماد متعب.

وفي المقابل ، لم يستغل المنتخب الكاميروني اكتمال صفوفه بشكل كبير في البطولة الحالية للظهور بشكل جيد حيث كان أفضل اللاعبين هو أشيلي إيمانا بينما ظهر جميع زملائه دون المستوى وفي مقدمتهم المهاجم صامويل إيتو الذي سجل هدفين فقط رغم أنه توج بلقب الهداف في البطولتين الماضيتين وكذلك المدافع المخضرم ريجبور سونج الذي كان إحدى نقاط ضعف الفريق في الدور الأول وغيرهما من اللاعبين.

ولذلك ستكون المباراة بين الفريقين غدا هي التحدي الحقيقي للمنتخبين وهو ما يضاعف من الإثارة في هذه المباراة.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شاوشي ومغني أساسيان بمنتخب الجزائر في مباراة كوت ديفوار بكأس الأمم


 قرر رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري إشراك حارس المرمى فوزي شاوشي ولاعب خط الوسط مراد مغني في التشكيل الأساسي في المباراة المقررة أمام كوت ديفوار اليوم الأحد بدور الثمانية من بطولة كاس أمم أفريقيا المقامة حاليا بانجولا.

وأكدت الإذاعة الجزائرية اليوم الأحد أن سعدان سيعتمد على نفس العناصر التي واجهت أنجولا في المباراة الأخيرة للفريق بالدور الأول باستثناء عامر بوعزة الذي سيلعب مكانه مراد مغني بينما سيكون عنتر يحيى مدافع نادي بوخوم الألماني على مقعد البدلاء.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أحمد حسن : أريد اللعب حتى أبلغ من العمر 100 عام*
*

عندما يقود لاعب خط الوسط أحمد حسن زملائه بالمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم في المباراة المقررة غدا الاثنين أمام المنتخب الكاميروني في دور الثمانية بكأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا ، سيكون قد حقق إنجازا تاريخيا.

وستكون مباراة الغد هي المباراة رقم 170 لأحمد حسن /34 عاما/ الملقب باسم "الصقر" في صفوف منتخب الفراعنة ، ليحطم بذلك الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم النجم السابق حسام حسن والذي شارك في 169 مباراة مع المنتخب المصري.

ولن يصبح أحمد حسن فقط على رأس قائمة اللاعبين الأفارقة الأكثر مشاركة مع منتخباتهم ، ولكنه سيحتل المركز الثالث على مستوى العالم.

وإذا سارت الأمور بشكل جيد ، يمكن أن يحقق أحمد حسن إنجازا تاريخيا آخر مع المنتخب المصري ، حيث لعب مع الفريق دورا في الحفاظ على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في 16 مباراة متتالية في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية ، والآن يأمل الفريق في زيادة هذا الرقم ثلاث مباريات أخرى و إحراز لقب البطولة الحالية في 31 كانون ثان/يناير ليكون اللقب الأفريقي الثالث له على التوالي ويرفع أحمد حسن الكأس على منصة التتويج في أنجولا.

وبذلك يصبح أحمد حسن أول لاعب في تاريخ البطولة الأفريقية يرفع الكأس ثلاث مرات متتالية ، كما يصبح المنتخب المصري أول فريق يحرز اللقب ثلاث مرات متتالية.

وقال أحمد حسن "التفكير في ذلك يشكل أهمية كبيرة. يمكننا أن نصبح أول منتخب من 52 بلد أفريقي يحرز اللقب ثلاث مرات على التوالي. كذلك لم نتلق أي هزيمة في 16 مباراة ، وأنا أحلم بالفوز باللقب للمرة الرابعة (بعد الفوز في أعوام 1998 و2006 و2008) ، حيث أنه لم يسبق لأي لاعب في تاريخ مصر تحقيق مثل هذا الإنجاز.

ورغم أن أحمد حسن سيبلغ من العمر 35 عاما في أيار/مايو المقبل ، فإنه لا يفكر حاليا في الاعتزال.

وقال أحمد حسن "أشعر بأنني لدي المزيد من التحديات. أريد الاستمرار في اللعب طالما أشعر بأنني لائق.. أريد أن ألعب حتى أبلغ من العمر 100 عام.

وشارك أحمد حسن ، الذي بدأ مسيرته الاحترافية بنادي أسوان ، مع المنتخب للمرة الأولى في كانون أول/ديسمبر 1995 وكان ضمن قائمة المنتخب في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 1996 بجنوب أفريقيا لكنه لم يلعب في البطولة.

وبعد موسم واحد فقط مع نادي أسوان انتقل إلى صفوف الإسماعيلي وقضى معه موسم واحد فقط قبل أن ينتقل إلى كوجيلي سبور التركي ، وبعدها احترف بثلاثة أندية أخرى في تركيا من بينها بشكتاش الذي قضى معه موسمين ناجحين.

وفي عام 2005 سيطر على أحمد حسن طموح اللعب ببطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لينتقل إلى أندرلخت بطل بلجيكا ولعب معه 53 مباراة سجل خلالها 17 هدفا.

وقبل عامين قرر أحمد حسن العودة إلى مصر ووقع عقدا مع النادي الأهلي الذي يلعب له حاليا.

وقدم أحمد حسن عروضا رائعة مع المنتخب المصري في البطولة الأفريقية الحالية ، وساعد الفريق في أن يصبح أحد المرشحين الأوفر حظا للفوز باللقب في أنجولا.

وقال أحمد حسن إن زملائه اللاعبين يأملون أن تخفف عروض ونتائج المنتخب في البطولة الأفريقية من خيبة الأمل التي أصابت المصريين بعد الإخفاق في التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، إثر الهزيمة أمام الجزائر في المباراة الفاصلة.

وأضاف "كنا نريد التأهل لكأس العالم ، ولكن ذلك لم يتحقق. فكرة القدم لا يمكن أن تمنحك كل شيء. مشجعونا غاضبون شيئا ما لأننا أخفقنا في التأهل ، لكن تحقيق النجاح في أنجولا سيسعدهم نوعا ما".

وقال أحمد حسن الذي فاز مع المنتخب المصري بلقب كأس أمم أفريقيا عام 2006 في مصر وعام 2008 في غانا "بالطبع يكون من الأسهل أن تفوز على أرضك ووسط مشجعيك ، ولكن لاعبونا يمتلكون خبرة أكبر ويعرفون كيف يؤدون خارج الأرض.

وقال أحمد حسن إنه رغم أن بعض الفرق لم تحقق بداية جيدة في البطولة ، لكنه لا يزال يعتبر أن منتخبات كوت ديفوار والكاميرون ونيجيريا وأنجولا المضيفة مرشحة بشكل كبير لمنافسة المنتخب المصري على اللقب.

وأضاف "إننا نحترم كل الفرق. إذا كنت بحاجة إلى الفوز ، لا يجب أن تقول إن هذا سهل أوهذا صعب. يجب أن تركز في كل مباراة وتحاول تقديم أفضل ما لديك.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أسود الكاميرون تتعهد بعدم السقوط للمرة الثالثة أمام أحفاد الفراعنة

أخفق منتخب الكاميرون الملقب ب "الاسود" في تحقيق الفوز في المباراتين المصيريتين الاخيرتين اللتين واجه فيهما المنتخب المصري، الملقب ب "حفاد الفراعنة".

وفي التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس العالم 2006 التي أقيمت في ألمانيا ، كان الفريق الكاميروني في حاجة إلى الفوز على نظيره المصري لانتزاع بطاقة التأهل من كوت ديفوار ، وبالفعل تقدمت الأسود بهدف في منتصف الشوط الأول ، بيد أن الفراعنة تمكنوا من تحقيق التعادل.

وحصل الفريق الكاميروني على ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة الأخيرة ولكن بيير وومي سدد في القائم ليطيح بآمال بلاده في العبور إلى كأس العالم.

وبعد ثلاثة أعوام ،التقت مصر مع الكاميرون في نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأكرا ، حيث أخفق الأسود مجددا في تحقيق الفوز ، وكرر الفريق المصري نجاحه وفاز بهدف نظيف.

يلتقي الفريقان مجددا غدا الاثنين في مدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية في دور الثمانية للنسخة الحالية لكأس أفريقيا.

وأكد صامويل إيتو، قائد المنتخب الكاميروني ، أمس الأحد أنه شارك في العديد من المباريات المهمة والغير مهمة "ولكن هذه المباراة (أمام مصر) واحدة من أهم المباريات".

وأضاف "أولا.. هي مباراة في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية، هي مباراة أمام فريق اخفقنا في الفوز عليه في آخر مباراتين هامتين جمعت بيننا".

وأشار مهاجم إنتر ميلان الإيطالي إلى أنه من المهم اكتشاف أنه ، إلى حد بعيد ، "لم يحقق المنتخب المصري الفوز علينا ، ولكن الكاميرون هي التي هزمت نفسها".

وأوضح "في (تصفيات) كأس العالم ، اخفقنا في تسجيل ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 95 وفي المباراة النهائية بغانا لم نتمكن من التسجيل".

وتعهد إيتو ،الذي يعد الهداف القياسي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية برصيد 18 هدفا ، ان يبذل الفريق ما بوسعه من أجل التسجيل في دور الثمانية.

وتابع "ليس الاهم أن اسجل اهدافا.. بل ان أقاتل وأقاتل.. علينا أن نبذل أقصى جهد داخل الملعب لنحرز الأهداف".

وقال الفرنسي بول لوجوين المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني انه بعد هزيمة فريقه في المباراة الأولى أمام الجابون ، "أجرينا عدة تغييرات في صفوف الفريق.. ولكن لا أحب أن يتم النظر إلى ذلك بأنها عملية إحلال وتجديد ، بل هي بشكل أكبر عملية تطوير".

وأوضح "أجرينا تغييرات من خلال ونظرنا باتجاه كأس العالم ، تسير جميع الأمور وفقا بالنظر الى كأس العالم التي تقام في وقت لاحق العام الجاري ، ولكن كل شيء يسير في مصلحة الفريق".

وأكد المدرب الفرنسي أن أكثر شيء أسعده هو روح الفريق "هذا هو الشيء الأكثر الأهمية.. والذي يجعلنا مفعمين بالامل".

وأضاف "أشعر بالقلق بشأن بداية المباراة ، ثلاث مرات تلقينا هدفا مبكرا ، وكان من الصعب العودة إلى المباراة".

من ناحية أخرى أكد إيتو انه "دائما ما يبتسم لأنه يعتبر كرة القدم مثل حفل".

وأضاف "من المهم أن أضحك لأن هذا يظهر للاعبين الصغار والجماهير أن كرة القدم تظل لعبة ويجب أن نستمتع بها ، يجب أن يشعروا بالفخر لانهم يلعبون لمنتخبات بلادهم ، ولأفريقيا".

وأعرب إيتو عن أمله في حرمان أحفاد الفراعنة من تحقيق الفوز الثالث على التوالي ، وإذا حدث ذلك فإن "ابتسامتي ستتخذ بعدا أكبر".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*بواليا يحلم بانطلاقة جديدة لكرة القدم الزامبية

في الوقت الذي سيطرت فيه السعادة على لاعبي المنتخب الزامبي لكرة القدم داخل الملعب عقب انتهاء مباراتهم مع المنتخب الجابوني ، انهالت التهاني داخل مقصورة استاد "أومباكا" بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولي على نجم آخر للكرة الزامبية هو كالوشا بواليا رئيس الاتحاد الزامبي للعبة.

وحقق المنتخب الزامبي الفوز الثمين 2/1 على نظيره الجابوني مساء أمس الأول ليتأهل الفريق الزامبي إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وسيطرت السعادة والارتياح على بواليا بعد هذا الفوز الذي عبر بمنتخب بلاده إلى دور الثمانية للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1996 عندما قاد بواليا الفريق للفوز بالمركز الثالث في البطولة التي استضافتها جنوب أفريقيا.

ويمثل كالوشا بواليا قيصر كرة القدم الزامبية حيث يعتبره كثيرون بالنسبة لكرة القدم في زامبيا مثل فرانز بيكنباور بالنسبة لكرة القدم الألمانية.

وكان بواليا /46 عاما/ قائدا للمنتخب الزامبي للعبة كما أنه لا يزال صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات الدولية التي يخوضها أي لاعب مع الفريق كما تقاسم صدارة هدافي كأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1996 .

وقبل مباراة المنتخب الزامبي أمام نظيره الجابوني في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول لكأس الأمم الأفريقية ، كان المنتخب الزامبي في المركز الأخير بالمجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة ولم يكن لدى الفريق أي أمل في التأهل لدور الثمانية سوى الفوز على نظيره الجابوني وانتهاء المباراة الثانية في المجموعة بتعادل المنتخبين التونسي والكاميروني.

وتحقق للفريق ما كان يحلم به حيث حقق الفوز 2/1 على الجابون بينما انتهت المباراة الثانية في المجموعة بالتعادل 2/2 بين منتخبي تونس والكاميرون في مدينة لوبانجو.

وقال بواليا "لو قال أي أحد قبل المباراة إننا سنتصدر المجموعة مع نهاية مباريات الجولة الثالثة كنا سنقول إنه من أرض الأحلام".

وحرص بواليا على معانقة وتقبيل جميع المحيطين به في مقصورة كبار الشخصيات في استاد "أومباكا" مع اطلاق الحكم صفارته معلنا نهاية المباراة وتأكد تأهل الفريق لدور الثمانية.

وسارع بواليا إلى التأكيد على أن السعادة التي يشعر بها ليست خاصة به وإنما تتعلق ببلاده كلها.

وقال بواليا "لا أعتقد أن هذا الفوز والتأهل يمثل كثيرا بالنسبة لي عنه بالنسبة للشعب الزامبي ولمدرب الفريق الذي بذل جهدا استثنائيا وكذلك بالنسبة للاعبين أنفسهم.. يكون من الضروري أحيانا أن تظهر المشاعر. لم نتأهل لدور الثمانية منذ فترة طويلة. آخر مرة بلغنا فيها الدور الثاني بالبطولة كنت فيها لاعبا ومضى وقت طويل على ذلك".

وبزغ نجم بواليا في عام 1988 عندما سجل لمنتخب بلاده ثلاثة أهداف (هاتيرك) ليقوده إلى فوز ساحق 4/صفر على المنتخب الإيطالي الأولمبي في أولمبياد سول.

وبعدها بسنوات قليلة كان بواليا قائدا للمنتخب الزامبي الأول الذي كان على أعتاب التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 1994 بالولايات المتحدة.

ولكن المنتخب الزامبي تعرض لكارثة حقيقية اثر تحطم الطائرة التي كانت تقله إلى السنغال لخوض إحدى المباريات في التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة ليلقى جميع لاعبي المنتخب الزامبي وعدد من مسئولي كرة القدم في زامبيا حتفهم خلال الحادث.

ولكن بواليا لم يكن على متن الطائرة حيث كان لاعبا في صفوف أيندهوفن الهولندي وسافر مباشرة من هولندا إلى السنغال.

ورغم ذلك اقتصر الفارق بين المنتخب الزامبي وبطاقة التأهل عند نقطة واحدة كما تغلب الفريق سريعا على أحزانه ونجح بعناصره الجديدة وبقيادة بواليا في بلوغ المباراة النهائية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1994 بتونس ولكنه خسر النهائي أمام نظيره النيجيري.

وحل المنتخب الزامبي ثالثا في البطولة التالية التي استضافتها جنوب أفريقيا عام 1996 ولكنه منذ ذلك الحين لم يحقق أي إنجاز على الساحة الأفريقية حيث فشل في عبور الدور الأول للبطولة الأفريقية. ولذلك ، يأمل بواليا في أن يقترب الفريق هذه المرة من استعادة أمجاده.

وأعرب بواليا عن ثقته في الفريق واللاعبين مشيرا إلى أن جميع التشريحات لم تكن في صف الفريق قبل بداية البطولة حيث وضع الجميع المنتخب الزامبي خارج دائرة الترشيحات لعبور الدور الأول من هذه المجموعة.

وقال "لذلك ، أعتقد أن التأهل لدور الثمانية خطوة على الطريق الصحيح. المستويات مرتفعة في الوقت الحالي لكننا نملك حق الدفاع عن مكانتنا".

وكان بواليا لاعبا ومدربا للفريق في نفس الوقت خلال التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا ونزل إلى أرض الملعب في وسط المباراة أمام ليبيريا ليسجل هدف الفوز على المنتخب الليبيري في عقر داره.

وقال بواليا إنه لم يكن يهتم بهوية الفريق الذي سيلتقيه الفريق في دور الثمانية سواء كان المنتخب المصري أو النيجيري لأنه في هذا الدور لا يكون هناك مواجهة أفضل من أخرى.

وقال "إننا سعداء فقط بالتأهل لدور الثمانية وكان من المهم بالنسبة لنا أن نجد ذاتنا. الثقة كانت موجودة دائما ولكننا كنا بحاجة فقط للخطوة التالية".

وأضاف "ولكن زامبيا تقدمت هذه الخطوة. من المهم للغاية أن تكون في دور الثمانية لبطولة كبيرة مثل كأس الأمم الأفريقية".

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*زيدان لموقع الفيفا : سنلتهم الأسود* 

*
صرح اللاعب الدولي المصري محمد زيدان لاعب منتخبنا الوطني ونادي بروسيا دورتموند الألماني لموقع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" أن منتخب مصر جاهز لالتهام الأسود في المباراة التي ستجمع المنتخبين بدور الثمانية.

 وقال زيدان " سنلتهم الأسود، فلا وقت للتهاون الآن فقد دخلنا مرحلة الجد، والآن الجزء الأصعب من البطولة ".

 وأضاف زيزو كما يلقبه الدورتمونديون " الكل مستعد الآن وجاهز، فإما أن نفوز أو نخسر كل شىء، وبالتالي نحن متحمسون للغاية وننتظر اللقاء القادم بشغف كبير ".

 وذكر موقع الفيفا أن أبناء المعلم حسن شحاتة كانوا هم الفريق الوحيد الذي حصل على 9 نقاط كاملة من مباريات الدور الأول، سيواجهون الأسود على ملعب مدينة بانجيلا الأنجولية في مشهد مشابه لمشهد النهائي الشهير منذ عامين مضت حين فاز الفراعنة على الأسود بهدف وحيد، وسيتعين عليهم عبور الأسود مرة أخرى إذا كانوا يرغبون في تحقيق اللقب السابع لمصر.*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*نجم الأرسنال : بالتأكيد .. نحن نحترم المصريين ولكننا لا نخاف منهم* 
[/align]


[align=center]*قال الكسندر سونج لاعب وسط المنتخب الكاميرون ان منتخب بلاده يحترم منافسه المنتخب المصري للغاية وذلك قبل ملاقاة الفريقين غدا في ربع نهائي كأس الامم الإفريقية المقامة حالياً في انجولا 2010.

وقال متوسط ميدان الأرسنال الانجليزي "لدينا فرصة جيدة جدا للوصول الى دور الاربعة, بالتأكيد .. نحن نحترم المصريين ، لكننا لا نخاف منهم".

وأضاف اللاعب الشاب "هذا الفريق يلعب بشكل جيد للغاية, ولكني الآن أعتقد أننا نستطيع التغلب عليه".

والجدير بالذكر أن أسود الكاميرون يستعدون بقوة لخوض لقاء مصيري أمام الفراعنة فى الدور ربع النهائي من أمم أفريقيا 2010 غداً الاثنين.*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

سوف تبدأ بعد قليل مباراة منتخب العرب منتخب الجزائري ضد ساحل العاج 
والمباراة منقولة على الجزيرة الرياضية 2 المفتوحة
كل التوفيق لممثل العرب

----------


## العالي عالي

د24 
0-1 للفيله

للاسف  :Bl (2):

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 27 
النتيجة  
1 -0  
لصالح ساحل العاج

----------


## العالي عالي

الجزائريون يتحسنون

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

دفاع سىء من الجزائر

----------


## العالي عالي

سيطرة شبه كاملة لساحل العاج

----------


## شمعة امل

:Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13): 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## دليلة

مابدي احكي اكيد شفتو لوحدكم عشان  ماتقولو جزائرية وعادي تحكي هيك

شااااااهدتم شاااااهدتم دروقبا مندهش لم يفهم شي

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ياجزائر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شو صار مين اللي فاز بشرو

----------


## دليلة

اكيد الجزااااااااااااااااااائر

----------


## anoucha

يويويويويويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي مبروك لا دروغبا ولا كايتا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الف مبروك حبيبتي

----------


## anoucha

وعقدنا العزم ان تحيا الجزائر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## anoucha

فاشهدوا فاشهدوا فاشهدوا

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## anoucha

لا دروغبا لا كايتا الجزائر فايتة ................صايرة عم بشعر انا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## دليلة

> يويويويويويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي مبروك لا دروغبا ولا كايتا


قالها حليش مايخلعني ني دروقبا ني كايتا ني كوت ديفوار

وللترجمة مايخضني لا دروقبا ولا كايتا ولا كوت دفوار :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## دليلة

**

*الجزائر لمربع أمم أفريقيا بفوز "دراماتيكي" على ساحل العاج*



تمكن المنتخب *الجزائري* من حجز بطاقة *التأهل* الثانية للدور نصف النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية "أنغولا 2010"، بعدما انتزع فوزاً مثيراً *على* منتخب *ساحل العاج* بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين، في ثاني مباريات الدور ربع النهائي. ورغم سيطرة واضحة لمنتخب *كوت ديفوار* في بداية المباراة، التي شهدت هدفاً مبكراً لـ "الأفيال" في الدقيقة الرابعة من الشوط الأول، عن طريق مهاجم "تشيلسي" الإنجليزي، سالمون كالو، إلا أن "محاربو الصحراء" نجحوا في إعادة اللقاء إلى المربع الأول، بهدف التعادل *...* 
 وبعدها قلبو الكفة الى صالحهم

----------


## المتميزة

يا اولاد الخضرة هاد العام عامنا 
وفي انغولا طالع علامنا 
وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي :Bl (13):

----------


## anoucha

ولك يسلمولي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## anoucha

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ألف تحية للرجال الشجعان .. للأبطال .. للجزائريين المحاربين الكبار 
 لعبوا بروح الرجال 
 لعبوا بإسم الوطن 
 لعبوا من أجل الوطن 
 لعبوا من أجل إسعادكم ونحن معكم 


 اليوم كانت الجزائر هي المتعة .. هي الفن .. هي الدرس الهام في كرة القدم 
 لأنها لعبت بالروح التي أعشقها لدى الألمان حينما لايعرفون لليأس معنى حتى صافرة النهاية 
 حينما يأتون من بعيد بل أبعد من بعيد .. فمن 2-1 إلى 2-3 .. بروح رجال محاربين أبطال 


 ألف مبروك لكم .. ومع أغنية ون تو ثري .. فيفا لالجيري في قناة الجزيرة الرياضية 
 والله تنهمر دموع الفرح .. لأن اليوم النصر لبلدي .. الجزائر .. أسمحوا لي أن اقول هذا 
 .

----------


## anoucha

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  660 * 475. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  660 * 410. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  660 * 466. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  660 * 410.


 تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 474. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 359. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 452. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 430. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 366.     تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 386. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 327. تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  610 * 463.

----------


## عاشق الحصن

قد لعب الجزائريون ليثبتوا
انهم ملوك اللعب
فقد لعبو لعبا مشرفا نفخر به
و كما عودونا دوما لعبو بلا يأس
و بكل معنويه عاليه
قد حققوا ليس بالفوز فقط
بل هو بالنصر
ليقولوا لكل خصومهم
نحن لها فنحن جزائريون





مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا الجزائر
مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا الخضرا

وهاي بالفرنسي

Félicitations O Algérie Pour gagner

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش عارف شو بدي أحكي الجزاير خضرا بناسها الف مبروك التأهل لمربع نصف النهائي والامل كبير يا شباب الخضرا  بهمتكم رح أسم بلد المليون شهيد من ذهب  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## العالي عالي

*خبرة النجوم السوداء أطاحت بأصحاب الأرض من دور الثمانية لكأس أفريقيا

حجز المنتخب الغاني لكرة القدم ،بخبرته الكبيرة ، مقعده في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا اثر تغلبه على نظيره الأنجولي 1/صفر اليوم الأحد على استاد "11 نوفمبر" بالعاصمة لواندا في أولى مباريات دور الثمانية للبطولة.

وأصبح النجوم السوداء أول المتأهلين للمربع الذهبي في البطولة بعدما أطاحوا بأصحاب الأرض ،في مباراة لعبت فيها الخبرة دورا كبيرا لصالح غانا.

قدم الفريقان عرضا جيدا وسريعا على مدار الشوطين ، ونجح المنتخب الغاني في ترجمة واحدة من هجماته القليلة خلال الشوط الأول إلى هدف التقدم الذي سجله أسامواه جيان في الدقيقة 16 ،وفشل المنتخب الأنجولي في تحقيق التعادل على مدار أكثر من 75 دقيقة ليخرج أصحاب الأرض.

وبذلك تأهل المنتخب الغاني للدور قبل النهائي في البطولة الأفريقية للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد أن كان توج باللقب الأفريقي أربع مرات سابقة ، كان آخرها عام 1982 ، في حين اخفق المنتخب الأنجولي في عبور دور الثمانية للبطولة الثانية على التوالي حيث وصل لنفس الدور في البطولة السابقة وخسر أمام نظيره المصري الذي توج فيما بعد باللقب.

ولم يسبق للمنتخب الأنجولي (الظبيان السوداء) التأهل للمربع الذهبي في البطولة ،حيث كان مصيره دائما الخروج من الدور الأول في ثلاث مشاركات سابقة ،ثم الخروج من دور الثمانية في البطولتين الماضية والحالية.

لعب حارس مرمى غانا ريتشارد كينجسون ، بخبرته الكبيرة ، دورا رائعا في خروج المباراة بهذه النتيجة،رغم الضغط الأنجولي في فترات عديدة من المباراة ،وخاصة في الدقائق الأخيرة من اللقاء.

وتفوق المدرب الصربي ميلوفان راجيفاك ،المدير الفني للمنتخب الغاني، خططيا على البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه، المدير الفني لانجولا ، حيث كان الأكثر استفادة من إمكانيات لاعبيه وخبرتهم ، في حين اخفق جوزيه في قيادة فريقه للتعادل رغم المساندة التي يجدها الفريق من الجماهير.

قدم الفريقان عرضا حماسيا سريعا في الشوط الأول غلب عليه الطابع الخططي خاصة في الربع ساعة الأول من المباراة ،ولكنه خلا من اللمحات الفنية لكل من الفريقين.

كان المنتخب الغاني هو الأكثر هدوءا وتعامل مع المباراة بخبرة على عكس المنتخب الأنجولي الذي سيطر عليه التوتر ، خاصة بعدما اهتزت شباكه بهدف من هجمة مرتدة في الدقيقة 16 .

كشف الشوط الأول عن ضعف مستوى خط دفاع الفريقين ، حيث كاد المنتخب الغاني يعزز هدفه أكثر من مرة بسبب سوء التغطية الدفاعية للمنتخب الأنجولي ،ولكن الحظ لم يحالفه.

وكاد الدفاع الغاني أن يسجل أكثر من هدف عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه ولكن الحارس المتألق ريتشارد كينجسون تصدى لكل هذه الأخطاء وحافظ على شباكه نظيفة في الشوط الأول ،رغم استحواذ المنتخب الأنجولي على الكرة في معظم فترات هذا الشوط.

بدأت المباراة بوقوف الفريقين دقيقة حدادا لوفاة أحد أقارب المدرب البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه، المدير الفني للمنتخب الأنجولي.

ولم تمض سوى 40 ثانية حتى وجه الحكم الجزائري محمد بنوزة الذي أدار اللقاء تحذيره الأول من الخشونة بعدما أشهر البطاقة الصفراء في وجه اللاعب الغاني آندري آيو للخشونة مع الأنجولي مابينا.

وشهدت الدقائق الأولى ضغطا هجوميا من المنتخب الأنجولي ويقظة وحذرا دفاعيا من المنتخب الغاني.

وفشلت محاولات المنتخب الأنجولي في اختراق منطقة جزاء غانا في الدقائق الأولى ولعب مابينا كرة عرضية من ناحية اليمين في الدقيقة التاسعة وكاد مدافع المنتخب الغاني يحولها إلى داخل مرماه عن طريق الخطأ ،ولكن كينجسون أمسكها بثبات.

واستمر الأداء على هذه الوتيرة في الدقائق التالية وقابل المهاجم الأنجولي مانوتشو إحدى التمريرات الطولية في الدقيقة 14 بضربة رأس في اتجاه المرمى وحاول اللاعب الغاني ،لي آدي ، السيطرة عليها داخل منطقة الجزاء، ولكنه كاد يحولها إلى داخل مرماه عن طريق الخطأ أيضا، ولكن كينجسون أمسكها بثبات.

ومن إحدى الهجمات المرتدة السريعة التي اعتمد عليها المنتخب الغاني ، مرر كوادو أسامواه الكرة من نصف ملعبه إلى زميله المهاجم أسامواه جيان الذي انطلق بالكرة وهيأها لنفسه، ثم سددها زاحفة من حدود منطقة الجزاء في الزاوية البعيدة ،وفي حراسة الدفاع الأنجولي لتذهب ،على يمين الحارس إلى داخل الشباك ليكون هدف التقدم للنجوم السوداء.

ومنح الهدف المنتخب الغاني ثقة كبيرة ، وكاد الفريق ان يعزز تقدمه من الهجمات المرتدة السريعة ،بينما كان المنتخب الأنجولي الأكثر استحواذا على الكرة وهجوما على المرمى الغاني ،لكنه فشل في تحقيق التعادل بسبب ابتعاد مهاجمه مانوتشو عن مستواه المعهود وتأثر زميله المهاجم الآخر فلافيو بالإصابة التي عانى منها في الفترة الماضية والتي حرمته من المشاركة مع الفريق في مباراته الثالثة الأخيرة بالدور الأول والتي تعادل فيها الفريق سلبيا مع نظيره الجزائري.

شهدت الدقيقة 30 هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب الأنجولي عندما وصلت الكرة لفلافيو داخل منطقة الجزاء ، ولعبها عرضية إلى مانوتشو الذي قابلها بضربة رأس قوية تصدى لها الحارس قبل خط المرمى وشتتها الدفاع.

ونال الأنجولي مابينا إنذارا في الدقيقة 33 للخشونة مع أوبوكو أجيمانج.

وبذل دجالما وجلبيرتو جهدا كبيرا في منطقة وسط الملعب ولكن وجودهما لم يعوض المنتخب الأنجولي عن تراجع مستوى مانوتشو وفلافيو، خاصة في ظل افتقاد المنتخب الأنجولي لصانع اللعب الجيد الذي يستطيع قيادة الفريق لتهديد المرمى الغاني بشكل دائم.

وتصدى كينجسون لفرصة أنجولية أخرى في الدقيقة 35 اثر ضربة حرة سددها جلبيرتو وأمسكها كينجسون على مرتين ،ولكن بنوزة احتسب ضربة حرة ضده داخل حدود منطقة الجزاء بسبب خطأ الحارس الذي احتفظ بالكرة طويلا ورغم كونها ضربة حرة غير مباشرة ، سددها فلافيو مباشرة فوق العارضة.

كاد الغاني هانز ساربي أن يسجل هدفاعن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه في الدقيقة 43 بضربة رأس ولكن كينجسون أمسك بالكرة مجددا.

وأهدر مانوتشو هدفا مؤكدا للمنتخب الأنجولي في الدقيقة 44 ،اثر هجمة سريعة تلقى على اثرها فلافيو الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكنه اضطر تحت ضغط الدفاع الغاني إلى تمريرها للخلف ليسددها مانوتشو قوية فوق العارضة، وهو خال تماما من الرقابة، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم غانا بهدف نظيف سجله جيان.

وفرض المنتخب الغاني سيطرته على مجريات اللعب في الدقائق الأولى من الشوط الثاني ،ولكن دون خطورة حقيقية على المرمى الأنجولي ، رغم المحاولات العديدة من اللاعبين آندري آيو وأسامواه جيان وكوادو أسامواه.

وشعر جوزيه بحرج موقف فريقه ، فأجرى التغيير الأول في الدقيقة 57 بنزول جوب بدلا من ستيلفيو.

وواصل المنتخب الغاني سيطرته ،وإن بدأ المنتخب الأنجولي مبادلته الهجمات ،لكن دون خطورة أيضا بعدما تدارك الدفاع الغاني الأخطاء التي وقع فيها في الشوط الأول وأصبح أكثر حرصا وسلابة.

وأجرى المدرب الصربي ميلوفان راجيفاك ،المدير الفني للمنتخب الغاني تغييرا اضطرارا في الدقيقة 62 بنزول أمواه بدلا من أسامواه جيان للإصابة.

ومن إحدى الهجمات الغانية ،كاد هامينو دراماني يسجل هدف فريقه الثاني في الدقيقة 66 عندما تسلم الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء ، فتوغل بها بعدما راوغ الدفاع وسدد الكرة قوية، ولكن في يد الحارس الأنجولي كارلوس فيركنانديز.

ورد عليها المنتخب الأنجولي في الدقيقة التالية بضربة حرة سددها فلافيو ولكن الكرة مرت فوق العارضة.

وكثف المنتخب الأنجولي هجومه بحثا عن هدف التعادل وأنقذ المدافع الغاني لي آدي فريقه من هدف مؤكد في الدقيقة 70 عندما أطاح برأسه الكرة اثر عرضية لعبها جلبيرتو من ناحية اليسار اخرجها آدي قبل رأس فلافيو المتحفز.

وحصل مانوتشو على ضربة حرة خارج حدود منطقة جزاء غانا مباشرة في الدقيقة 71 ،سددها جلبيرتو لتصطدم برأس أحد المدافعين ، وتخرج إلى ركنية لم تستغل.

وأهدر مانوتشو هدفا مؤكدا في الدقيقة 73 اثر كرة عرضية لعبها جوب من الناحية اليمنى ، قابلها مانوتشو بضربة رأس رائعة وهو في حلق المرمى ولكن الكرة ذهبت فوق العارضة.

ودفع جوزيه بتغييرين متتاليين ، حيث لعب زي كالانجا وإينوكي بدلا من جلبيرتو وزويلا في الدقيقتين 73 و77 على الترتيب ونال الغاني البديل أمواه إنذارا في الدقيقة 78 لإضاعة الوقت.

سدد كوادو أسامواه كرة قوية بيسراه من حدود منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 80، تصدى لها الحارس الأنجولي وأخرجها إلى ركنية لم تستغل.

وشهدت الدقائق الأخيرة هجوما مكثفا من المنتخب الأنجولي لتسجيل هدف التعادل ولكن دون جدوى ، كما نال اللاعب الغاني أجيمانج انذارا في الدقيقة 85 للخشونة مع مابينا.

وشكلت الهجمات المرتدة السريعة للمنتخب الغاني خطورة فائقة وسط تقدم معظم لاعبي أنجولا  في الهجوم.

وكاد اللاعب الأنجولي كالي أن يسجل هدف التعادل الثمين في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع اثر تمريرة بينية إليه ،ولكن الحارس الغاني كينجسون خرج من مرماه وتدخل مع كالي في الوقت المناسب ثم شتت اللاعب الغاني إسحق فورساه الكرة من أمام مرمه لينتهي اللقاء بالفوز الثمين للنجوم السوداء.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*هزيمة أنجولا ووفاة والد جوزيه يفرضان حالة من الصمت في لواندا

حاصرت مشاعر الحزن والآسى المدرب البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه بعد هزيمة منتخب أنجولا صفر/1 أمام ضيفه الغاني اليوم الأحد وخروج الفريق من دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية مبكرا ، بالاضافة الى الأنباء التي تداولتها وسائل الإعلام بشأن وفاة والد جوزيه قبل المباراة.

وقال جوزيه ،الذي تردد أن توجه إلى البرتغال بعد انتهاء المباراة مباشرة ، أن غانا بادلت فريقه الهجمات في الشوط الأول ، واستحوذت أنجولا على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الثاني ، "ولكننا لم ننجح في إسقاطهم ، لقد أهدرنا الكثير من الفرص ، ولم يقف الحظ الى جانبنا".

وأضاف "قدم مهاجمونا ما بوسعهم لتسجيل الأهداف، ولكنه لم يكن يومهم ، أعتقد أن فريقي كان يستحق الفوز ، بيد أنه لم ينجح في تحقيق ذلك".

وأكد "لا يمكنني أن أعيب على أي جانب من جوانب لعب فريقي ، كان هناك جهدا مبذولا ، لقد حاولوا بقوة ولكن الشيء الوحيد الذي افتقدوه هو تسجيل الأهداف".

وأوضح المهاجم الأنجولي مانوتشو أنه حاول بشتى الطرق تسجيل الأهداف ولكنه أهدر الفرص التي سنحت له وان "هذا ما يحدث في كرة القدم".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*محاربو الصحراء أطاحوا بأفيال كوت ديفوار من دور الثمانية بكأس أفريقيا

أطاح المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم بنظيره الإيفواري من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بفوز ثمين 3/2 على الأفيال مساء أمس الأحد في دور الثمانية بالبطولة.

وأصبح المنتخب الجزائري ثاني المتأهلين لدور الثمانية بالبطولة بعد نظيره الغاني الذي تغلب على منتخب أنجولا صاحب الأرض 1/صفر في وقت سابق أمس.

ويلتقي المنتخب الغاني في الدور قبل النهائي مع الفريق الفائز من المواجهة بين منتخبي زامبيا ونيجيريا اليوم الاثنين بينما يلتقي المنتخب الجزائري مع المنتخب الفائز من المواجهة بين منتخبي مصر والكاميرون والتي تقام اليوم الاثنين أيضا. وتقام مباراتا الدور قبل النهائي يوم الخميس المقبل.

وكانت مباراة الأحد مواجهة ساخنة بين اثنين من ممثلي القارة السمراء في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وقدم الفريقان وخاصة المنتخب الجزائري عرضا رائعا أظهر الجانب المشرق للكرة الأفريقية وإن عاند الحظ الفريقين وخاصة المنتخب الجزائري في العديد من الفرص على مدار شوطي المباراة.

ويدين المنتخب الإيفواري بفضل كبير في عدم اهتزاز شباكه بعدد أكبر من الأهداف إلى حارس مرماه المتألق بوبكر باري الذي كان أحد أبرز نجوم اللقاء.

ورغم اكتمال صفوف المنتخب الإيفواري بالعديد من النجوم وفي مقدمتهم ديدييه دروجبا وديدييه زوكورا ويايا توريه وسالومون كالو وجيرفينيو نجح عنتر يحيى ورفيق حليش ومجيد بوقرة في التصدي للعديد من المحاولات الهجومية الإيفوارية.

وتقدم المنتخب الإيفواري مرتين بهدفين سجلهما سالومون كالو وعبد القادر كيتا في الدقيقتين الرابعة و89 وتعادل المنتخب الجزائري في المرتين بهدفين أحرزهما كريم مطمور ومجيد بوقرة في الدقيقتين 40 والأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة ثم سجل اللاعب البديل عامر بوعزة الهدف الثالث للفريق في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت الإضافي الذي لجأ إليه الفريقان بعد تعادلهما 2/2 في الوقت الأصلي.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*عشرات الآلاف من الجزائريين يخرجون للشوارع احتفالا بالفوز على كوت ديفوار

خرج عشرات الآلاف من الجزائريين إلى شوارع المدن الجزائرية احتفالا بتأهل منتخب بلادهم إلى الدور قبل النهائي ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بأنجولا بعدما تغلب على نظيره الإيفواري 3/2 مساء أمس الأحد في دور الثمانية.

ولم تتأهل الجزائر إلى الدور قبل النهائي ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا منذ تتويجها بلقب بطولة 1990 التي أقيمت على أرضها.

ولم تسع الساحات بوسط العاصمة الجزائر جموع المشجعين من الجنسين ومن مختلف الأعمار الذين غادروا منازلهم مباشرة بعد انتهاء المباراة في سيناريو مكرر للاحتفالات الصاخبة التي رافقت تأهل الفريق إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 .
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس إمبارح الجزائر أحرجت الفريق الخصم رائع

----------


## العالي عالي

*نقل فوزي شاوشي حارس منتخب الجزائر إلى المستشفى

نقل فوزي شاوشي حارس منتخب الجزائر إلى المستشفى بعد نهاية المباراة التي فاز بها منتخب بلاده على نظيره الايفواري 3/2 مساء أمس الأحد في دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا المقامة حاليا بانجولا حتى 31 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري.

وذكر مراسل الإذاعة الجزائرية أن شاوشي بقي ممدا على أرضية الملعب لمدة 15 دقيقة ولم يستطع النهوض رغم محاولة الجهاز الطبي علاجه مما تطلب استدعاء سيارة الإسعاف لنقله إلى المستشفى.

وعانى شاوشي كثيرا من إصابة على مستوى الظهر خلال المباراة وتسبب سقوطه أثناء تصديه لإحدى الكرات في توقف اللعب لأكثر من 4 دقائق.

وكان شاوشي الذي عوض زميلة الوناس قواوي الذي خضع لعملية جراحية ناجحة لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية، غاب عن ثلاث حصص تدريبية لمنتخب الجزائر قبل المواجهة ضد كوت ديفوار بسبب ألام على مستوى الظهر.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*سعدان :واجهنا منتخبا عملاقا لكننا كنا أحسن منه بكثير


أعرب رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري عن سعادته الكبيرة بعد تأهل فريقه إلى الدور نصف النهائي ببطولة أمم أفريقيا اثر تغلبه أمس الأحد على نظيره الايفواري 3/2 بعد الوقت الإضافي.

وقال سعدان في تصريح للإذاعة الجزائرية " واجهنا منتخبا عملاقا اسمه كوت ديفوار ..لكن أقول أننا كنا أحسن منه بكثير في كل النواحي، وأداؤنا كان ممتازا وثمرة التربص الذي قمنا به في جنوب فرنسا".

وأضاف " صحيح أننا لم ندخل في المباراة وبدا الارتباك واضحا على اللاعبين خلال الشوط الأول، كما أن أرضية الميدان كانت نقطة سوداء إلا أنني قمت بتصحيح الأوضاع في فترة ما بين الشوطين وأعطيت تعليمات للاعبين الذين طبقوها بحذافيرها".

وتابع "اعتقد انه بعد هذا الأداء المميز أظن أننا سنعبد الطريق إلى ابعد الحدود في هذه البطولة التي تبقى محطة تحضيرية هامة لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب كوت ديفوار: لا نستحق لقب فريق كبير


 اعترف وحيد خليلوزيتش مدرب منتخب كوت ديفوار بأحقية الجزائر في العبور إلى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كاس أمم أفريقيا المقامة حاليا بانجولا بعد فوزها بالمباراة التي جمعت المنتخبين 3/2 مساء الأحد في دور الثمانية من المسابقة.

وقال خليلوزيتش في تصريحات نقلها اتحاد الكرة الجزائري في موقعه على الانترنت " إنها خيبة كبيرة. فريقنا اظهر وجها شاحبا لا يمثله إطلاقا. لم نعمل أي شيء للفوز بالمباراة حيث لم نلعب سوى 30 دقيقة قبل أن نستسلم".

وأضاف " جئنا إلى انجولا من اجل التتويج بالكأس لكن واجهنا منتخب جزائري كبير استحق فوزه عن جدارة. اللاعبون الجزائريون أحسنوا التعامل مع المباراة بالضغط على خط دفاعنا خاصة زياني و مطمور".

وتابع " يمكنني القول أننا لا نستحق لقب فريق كبير لأننا لم نعرف كيف نسير تفوقنا في نهاية المباراة".

*

----------


## العالي عالي

> بس إمبارح الجزائر أحرجت الفريق الخصم رائع




اكيد وكانت قد المسؤولية

----------


## العالي عالي

*صحف الجزائر فخورة بمنتخب بلادها بعد فوزه على كوت ديفوار

أشادت الصحف الجزائرية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين بانتصار منتخب بلادها لكرة القدم مساء أمس الأحد على كوت ديفوار 3/2 وتأهله للدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا.

وخصت صحيفة "الهداف" الرياضية كريم مطمور ومجيد بوقرة وعامر بوعزة الذين سجلوا أهداف الجزائر الثلاثة أمس بالمديح أما زميلتها "كومبتيسيون" فاختارت لنفسها عنوان "نحبكم".

ووصفت "الخبر" التأهل ب"الانجاز الفرعوني" بينما صدرت "الوطن " تحت عنوان "انتصار بطولي" ، وكتبت "وقت الجزائر" قائلة : "المستحيل ليس جزائريا" وعلقت "الشروق اليومي " على الحدث بعنوان : "الثوار يقهرون كوت ديفوار".

و اختصرت "لوسوار دالجيري" عنوان صفحتها الأولى في كلمة واحدة تعني "انتصار" أما "المجاهد" الحكومية فكتبت " كان لابد من فعلها" و قالت "ليبرتيه" : "الخضر يضيئون الشعلة من جديد" وكان عنوان "البلاد" الرئيسي : "المحاربون وصلوا".

وتطلعت "النهار الجديد" إلى مواجهة جزائرية مصرية في الدور قبل النهائي.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*كأس الأمم الأفريقية تسير نحو مربع ذهبي "متفجر"

مع فوز المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم على نظيره الإيفواري 3/2 مساء أمس الأحد في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا ، أصبح من المتوقع أن تشهد البطولة قنبلة موقوتة في الدور قبل النهائي الذي قد يصبح دورا "متفجرا".

وتغلب المنتخب الجزائري على نظيره الإيفواري مساء أمس في كابيندا ليحجز مكانه في الدور قبل النهائي انتظارا لمواجهة الفائز من المنتخبين المصري والكاميروني اللذين يلتقيان في وقت لاحق اليوم الاثنين بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية.

وإذا نجح المنتخب المصري في عبور العقبة الكاميرونية اليوم ستكون المباراة مع نظيره الجزائري يوم الخميس المقبل في بينجيلا من أصعب المواجهات في تاريخ بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية خاصة وأنها تأتي بعد شهرين فقط من مباراتهما الفاصلة التي أقيمت في السودان على بطاقة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا والتي فاز فيها المنتخب الجزائري بهدف نظيف.

كما قد يشهد الدور قبل النهائي مواجهة عصيبة أخرى إذا نجح المنتخب النيجيري في التغلب على نظيره الزامبي اليوم في مدينة لوبانجو ليلتقي في المربع الذهبي يوم الخميس المقبل مع نظيره الغاني في العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا حيث فاز المنتخب الغاني على نظيره الأنجولي 1/صفر مساء أمس الأحد في أولى مباريات دور الثمانية بالبطولة.

وتتسم المباريات بين المنتخبين الغاني والنيجيري دائما بالإثارة والندية والعصبية الزائدة.

في كابيندا ، أهدى اللاعب البديل عامر بوعزة المنتخب الجزائري فوزا غاليا على أفيال كوت ديفوار في بداية الوقت الإضافي الذي لجأ إليه الفريقان بعد تعادلهما 2/2 في الوقت الأصلي للمباراة.

وجاء الهدف بضربة رأس من أول لمسة لبوعزة الذي دفع به المدرب رابح سعدان المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب الجزائري مع بداية الوقت الإضافي.

وتقدم المنتخب الإيفواري مرتين بهدفين سجلهما سالومون كالو وعبد القادر كيتا في الدقيقتين الرابعة و89 وتعادل المنتخب الجزائري في المرتين بهدفين أحرزهما كريم مطمور ومجيد بوقرة في الدقيقتين 40 والأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة ثم سجل اللاعب البديل عامر بوعزة الهدف الثالث للفريق في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت الإضافي الذي لجأ إليه الفريقان بعد تعادلهما 2/2 في الوقت الأصلي.

وبدأ المنتخب الإيفواري المباراة بسيطرة تامة على مجريات اللعب وأسفرت هذه السيطرة عن تقدم مستحق للفريق قبل انتهاء الدقيقة الرابعة من اللقاء.

ولكن مع وصول المباراة إلى منتصف الشوط الأول ، استعاد المنتخب الجزائري توازنه وبدأ اختراقاته في نصف ملعب الفريق المنافس.

وقبل خمس دقائق من نهاية الوقت الأصلي لهذا الشوط ، أسفر الضغط الجزائري عن هدف التعادل الذي سجله مطمور.

وتقدم البديل عبد القادر كيتا للمنتخب الإيفواري مجددا قبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية الوقت الأصلي للمباراة ولكن مجيد بوقرة سجل هدف التعادل في الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة.

وأجرى سعدان تغييرا رائعا ومؤثرا مع بداية الوقت الإضافي حيث دفع بلاعبه عامر بوعزة بدلا من مراد مغني ليسجل بوعزة هدف التقدم للمنتخب الجزائري في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت الإضافي.

وأعرب بوقرة عن أمله في أن ينجح هذا الفوز في إسكات منتقدي الفريق. وقال "قال الناس إننا لم نكن نستحق بلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم. وأعتقد أننا أظهرنا الليلة أننا فريق جيد.. هذا الفوز هو انتصار لجميع الجزائريين".

وفي لواندا ، سجل أسامواه جيان الهدف الوحيد للمنتخب الغاني ليقود الفريق إلى الفوز 1/صفر والإطاحة بظبيان أنجولا من البطولة بعدما أهدر أصحاب الأرض العديد من الفرص التي سنحت لهم وخاصة تلك الفرص التي سنحت للمهاجم مانوتشو.

وأبدى المدرب البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للفريق أسفه وندمه على هذه الفرص التي أهدرها لاعبوه.

وقال جوزيه إنه على الرغم من فعالية المنتخب الغاني في الشوط الأول ، فرض المنتخب الأنجولي سيطرة مطلقة على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الثاني.

وأضاف "ولكننا لم نستطع إسقاطهم. أهدرنا العديد من الفرص ولم يحالفنا الحظ.. مهاجمونا بذلوا قصارى جهدهم لتسجيل الأهداف ولكنه لم يكن يومهم ببساطة. أعتقد أن فريقي كان يستحق الفوز ولكنه لم يحققه.. لا يمكنني أن ألقي باللوم على أداء فريقي فقد بذل اللاعبون الجهد وجاهدوا في المباراة والشيء السلبي الوحيد هو أنهم لم يسجلوا الأهداف".

*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ملخص المنتخب الجزائري يعبر عقبة نظيره الايفواري بعدما تمكن من الفوز عليه بنتيجة 3-2 في مباراة دور الثمانية التي أقيمت بينهما مساء الأحد ضمن كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقامة حاليا بانجولا. 





 



بعد مباراة أكثر من مثيرة، عبر المنتخب الجزائري عقبة نظيره الايفواري بعدما تمكن من الفوز عليه بنتيجة 3-2 في مباراة دور الثمانية التي أقيمت بينهما مساء الأحد ضمن كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقامة حاليا بانجولا.
 وسينتظر المنتخب الجزائري الفائز من لقاء مصر والكاميرون لمقابلته في الدور قبل النهائي.
 وأصبح المنتخب الجزائري ثاني منتخب يضمن تأهله الي الدور قبل النهائي بعد منتخب غانا الذي كان قد اقصي المنتخب الانجولي مستضيف البطولة.
 تقدم المنتخب الايفواري أولا في الدقيقة 4 عن طريق مهاجم تشيلسي الانجليزي سالمون كالو، قبل أن يعادل كريم مطمور النتيجة للجزائر في الدقيقة 41.
 وفي الشوط الثاني، احرز عبدالقادر كيتا هدف كوت ديفوار الثاني في الدقيقة 90 وتعادل عبدالمجيد بوقرة مرة اخري للجزائر في الدقيقة 91.
وفي الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الاضافي الاول احرز عامر بوعزة هدف الفوز والتأهل للمنتخب الجزائري.
 وهذه هي المرة الاولي التي يصعد فيها ابناء "الخضرة" الي الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة منذ 20 عاما وبالتحديد منذ بطولة 1990 والتي اقيمت علي ارضهم وفازوا بلقبها حينها علي حساب نيجيريا.
*الشوط الاول*
 بداية المباراة جاءت لصالح المنتخب الايفواري تماما الذي صال وجال وسط اكتفاء لاعبي الجزائر بالمشاهدة.
 ولم تكد تمر 4 دقائق فقط علي البداية حتي افتتح سالمون كالو النتيجة لكوت ديفوار عندما استلم الكرة داخل منطقة جزاء الجزائر وسدد الكرة زاحفة علي يمين الحارس فوزي شاوشي.
 لم يهدأ المنتخب الايفواري حتي بعد احرازه للهدف الاول، وحرمه حكم اللقاء يدي ماييه من ضربة جزاء صحيحة لا غبار عليها في الدقيقة 15 عندما تمت عرقلة ديديه دروجبا من قبل رفيق حليش ولكن ماييه امر باستمرار اللعب.
 بعدها بدقيقة واحدة فقط، أطلق سياكا تيني صاروخا من الجهة اليسري ولكن لسوء حظه مرت الكرة إلي الشباك الخارجية.
 لم يدخل المنتخب الجزائري في اجواء اللقاء الا في الدقيقة 25 عندما مرر نذير بلحاج كرة عرضية من الجهة اليسري ولكن الحارس الايفواري بوبكر باري تمكن من التقاط الكرة بسهولة.  
 وعاد بلحاج في الدقيقة 32 لينطلق من الجهة اليسري أيضا ويمرر كرة عرضية خطيرة أخري ولكن الحارس الايفواري التقط كرة الجزائري بقفزة استعراضية.
 وفي الدقيقة 41 استغل مطمور غفلة من مدافعي كوت ديفوار واستلم الكرة علي حدود منطقة الجزاء بمهارة شديدة وسدد كرة قوية ارتطمت بالقائم الأيمن ودخلت المرمي لتعادل الجزائر النتيجة.
*الشوط الثاني*
 بداية الشوط الثاني جاءت سريعة للغاية من الفريقين وبالاخص الفريق الجزائري الذي كان قريبا من مباغة منافسه بالهدف الثاني في اكثر من مناسبة.
 ففي الدقيقة 54 انفرد مطمور بالمرمي الايفواري وحاول تسديد الكرة " ع الطاير" ولكن تسديدته ذهبت فوق العارضة.
 بعدها بقليل، وصلت الكرة الي يزيد منصوري علي مشارف منطقة الجزاء الايفوارية وأطلق كرة قوية مرت فوق المرمي.
 ورد المنتخب الايفواري في الدقيقة 57 عن طريق كالو الذي اخترق دفاعات "الخضرة" وسدد كرة قوية زاحفة مرت بجوار القائم الايسر بقليل.
 وشهدت الدقيقة 67 فرصة ثمينة للغاية للمنتخب الجزائري لادراك الهدف الثاني عندما انفرد مطمور بمرمي باري تماما ولكنه سدد بغرابة شديدة في يد الحارس الايفواري لتضيع الفرصة.
 وعاد السريع بلحاج لينطلق من جهته المحببة اليسري ليمرر كرة عرضية في الدقيقة 74 ولكن مطمور فشل في ترجمتها الي هدف.
 استفاق المنتخب الايفواري مجددا في الدقيقة 78 عندما أطلق يايا توريه كرة صاروخية من خارج منطقة الجزاء ولكنها مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن بقليل.
وأضاع جيرفينيو فرصة "لا تصدق" في الدقيقة 84 عندما انفرد بالمرمي الجزائري تماما ولكنه أطاح بالكرة فوق المرمي وسط دهشة الجميع بما فيهم الجزائريين أنفسهم.
 وتعالت الاثارة في الدقائق الاخيرة للقاء عندما ادرك البديل عبدالقادر كيتا هدف التقدم الثاني لكوت ديفوار في الدقيقة 90 من تصويبة صاروخية لا تصد ولا ترد اخترق شباك شاوشي.
 ولكن الجزائر ابت ان تنتهي المباراة في وقتها الاصلي بخسارتها عندما تمكن عبدالمجيد بوقرة هدف التعادل الثمين في الدقيقة الاولي من الوقت بدل الضائع من ضربة رأسية متقنة فشل باري في التعامل معها لينتهي الوقت الاصلي بالتعادل 2-2.
*الشوط الثالث*
 مع بداية الشوط الإضافي الأول، تمكنت الجزائر من اقتناص المقدمة للمرة الأولي في اللقاء عندما أحرز البديل عامر بوعزة الهدف الثالث للفريق القادم من الشمال الإفريقي في الدقيقة 93 بضربة رأسية من داخل منطقة الـ6 ياردات.
 وأضاع دروجبا هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 98 عندما استلم الكرة علي مشارف منطقة جزاء الجزائر ولكنه سدد الكرة في منتصف المرمي ليتمكن شاوشي من التصدي لها بثبات.
*الشوط الرابع*
 شهدت بداية الشوط الإضافي الثاني فصا ضائعة بالجملة من المنتخب الجزائري أضاع، ففي الدقيقة 106 وصلت الكرة إلي غزال داخل منطقة الجزاء بعد عرضية من بوعزة ولكنه فشل في تحويلها في المرمي.
 بعدها بدقيقة، فشل يبدا وغزال في تسديد الكرة بشكل متقن علي الرغم من وصلها لهما اكثر من مرة.
 وفي الدقيقة 110 نفذ بلحاج ضربة ركنية من الجهة اليمني ارتقي لها غزال الخالي تماما من الرقابة ولكنه وضع الكرة بغرابة فوق المرمي.
 وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت الأصلي للشوط الغي الحكم المساعد هدفا سليما للمنتخب الايفواري أحرزه يايا توريه بداعي التسلل الذي لم يكن موجودا حسبما أكدت الإعادة التلفزيونية.

----------


## العالي عالي

*صحة الشاوشي جيدة وإصابة زياني لم تحدد بعد*
*
**أكد طبيب المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين أن حارس مرمى وفاق سطيف فوزي الشاوشي في صحة جيدة وجاهز للمشاركة في الدور نصف النهائي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية الخميس المقبل.*
*وقال بوغلال في تصريح لوكالة فرانس برس: "الشاوشي في صحة جيدة وسيكون جاهزاً لخوض الدور نصف النهائي. كل ما في الأمر أن الشاوشي شعر بتجدد الآلام في ظهره ونقلناه إلى المستشفى لإجراء بعض الفحوصات حيث تبين أنها مجرد آلام سيتخلص منها في الأيام القليلة المقبلة".*
*وتابع: "عانى الشاوشي من الآلام نفسها قبل مواجهة ساحل العاج لكنه شارك في المباراة وأبلى بلاء حسناً، انه الآن في صحة جيدة وسيشارك في تدريبات المنتخب".*
*في المقابل، أكد بوغلال أن إصابة لاعب الوسط كريم زياني لم تتحدد بعد، وقال: "ننتظر نتائج الفحوصات لتحديد نوعية الإصابة ونتمنى أن تكون خفيفة حتى يخوض الدور نصف النهائي لأن المنتخب بحاجة ماسة إلى خدماته".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*في الوقت الاضافي وفي ظرف حساس جدا 



وضد من ضد دروقبا ورفاقه وتخرج الكرة 



 بهذه الطريقة فكم انت كبير يا فوزي يا شاوشي








*بعد فوز الجزائر على كوديفوار (ساحل العاج ) اصبح المنتخب الانجليزي يعمل الف و مليون وترليون وانجليزليون حساب للمنتخب الجزائري 
الذي اظهر انه منتخب كبير مع الكبار 
الحمد لله 
ولكن بصراحة عندما توقف احسن مهاجم في انجلترا (دروغبا ) فهذا شيئ خطير وحتما كابيلو سوف يعمل الف حساب 
و في حالت الاستهزاء بالجزائر سوف يحدث للانجليز ما حدث للالمان في 1982 



كل التوفيق للجزائرين في البطولة الحالية وبطولة كأس العالم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان شاء انو كريم يتعافى بسرعة ويبهرنا بلعبه الممتاز

----------


## العالي عالي

*حياتو يصف كأس أفريقيا"أنجولا 2010" بأنها "بطولة متوازنة"

وصف الكاميروني عيسى حياتو ، رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) ، بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا بأنها "بطولة متوازنة إلى حد ما".

وقال حياتو في تقييمه للبطولة الافريقية "أنجولا 2010" التي انطلقت في العاشر من الشهر الجاري وتستمر حتى نهايته ،إنها متوازنة إلى حد ما مشيرا إلى أن دور الثمانية شهد تأهل منتخبات أنجولا ،صاحب الأرض ،ومصر حامل اللقب والفائز بلقب البطولتين الماضيتين ، ثم الجزائر والكاميرون وكوت ديفوار وغانا ونيجيريا،التي تأهلت جميعها إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ،بالإضافة للمنتخب الزامبي الذي يعتمد بشكل كبير على لاعبيه الذين شاركوا في البطولتين الماضيتين.

وعن استعدادات جنوب أفريقيا لاستضافة كأس العالم في حزيران/يونيو المقبل ، قال حياتو إن بطولة كأس القارات 2009 التي استضافتها البلاد في حزيران/يونيو الماضي لم تتعرض لانتقادات من المنتخبات المشاركة ، أو من الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) .

وأضاف أن الأمور سارت على ما يرام "ولم تشهد البطولة أحداثا مثيرة" ، كما أوضح حياتو أنه لا توجد دولة في العالم تخلو من أعمال العنف مشيرا إلى أن أي دولة في العالم لا تستطيع تقديم ضمانات تامة لمواطنيها أو الزائرين ، "فهذه حقيقة ، سواء في أفريقيا أوالولايات المتحدة أو أوروبا ، أو في أي مكان آخر".

ولدى سؤاله في مقابلة خاصة مع موقع الكاف على الانترنت عن المأساة التي تعرضت لها بعثة المنتخب التوجولي قبل انطلاق "انجولا 2010" ، قال حياتو "اتخذنا منذ اليوم الأول كافة الإجراءات داخل نطاق سلطة الكاف. توجه رئيس الكاف ونائبه الأول ،ساي ميميني ، إلى مدينة كابيندا بعد دقائق من تلقينا نبأ حادث الاعتداء".

وأشار حياتو إلى أنه تلقى في وقت لاحق نبأ وفاة اثنين من أعضاء البعثة التوجولية ، ثم قام بزيارة للفريق في اليوم التالي لمواساته وذلك بعد لقاء دار بينه ورئيس الوزراء الأنجولي في حضور كافة أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف. وأبلغ حياتو الفريق التوجولي بأن قرار الاستمرار في البطولة ،أو الانسحاب منها من حق الفريق "فقط" وأن أسباب الفريق ستكون "مفهومة ومقبولة"، مهما كانت.

وأضاف حياتو أنه حرص فيما بعد على الاجتماع مع باقي وفود المجموعة الثانية الموجودة في مدينة كابيندا وهي الوفود الخاصة بمنتخبات كوت ديفوار وبوركينا فاسو وغانا، حيث أخبرهم أن رئيس الوزراء الأنجولي أكد له تعزيز الإجراءات الأمنية المفروضة حول كل فريق.

وأشار حياتو إلى أنه عاد بعد ذلك إلى العاصمة الأنجولية لواندا مساء نفس نفسه ، ليلتقي محافظ كابيندا الذي قدم كافة الضمانات اللازمة.

وقال حياتو إن مأساة الاعتداء على المنتخب التوجولي وقعت على بعد مائة ميل من كابيندا ، في غابة ، بعيدا عن مجال المسابقة. كما أرسل حياتو خطاب تعزية إلى الرئيس التوجولي قال فيه "نأسف لغياب المنتخب التوجولي الذي انسحب من البطولة ، ولم يستبعد. ستقام فعاليات البطولة كما كان مقررا لها ، كما حدث في بطولة عام 1996 بعد انسحاب المنتخب النيجيري. أوضح المنتخب التوجولي خلال حفل الافتتاح أنه مستعد لخوض فعاليات المنافسة بعد ثلاثة أيام من الموعد المحدد لمباراته الأولى. وتأكدنا بعد اجتماع عقدناه في استاد (11 نوفمبر) أننا لن نستطيع قبول هذا الطلب. نأسف لأن توجو سحبت فريقها ، ولكن ذلك هو اختيارها".

وأكد حياتو أن أنجولا تنفذ الإجراءات الأمنية بكل دقة طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبة والمتفق عليها مؤكدا أن "كأس الأمم الأفريقية تمثل رمزا للقارة الأفريقية بأكملها وأن الكاف لا يتنصل من مهمة تأمين البطولة".

وفي معرض رده على سؤال بشأن ما حدث للاعب التوجولي الذي نقل لأحد مستشفيات جنوب أفريقيا للعلاج بعد حادث الاعتداء ، قال حياتو إن اللاعب وجد دعما كاملا من أنجولا وأن اللاعب يتعافى ببطء ، مضيفا ان الكاف يتابع تتطور الحالة بانتظام وسيحرص على زيارته لدى خروجه من المستشفى.

وعن الوثيقة التي أرسلها الفيفا بشأن اعتبار كابيندا تمثل تهديدا للبطولة ، قال حياتو "أرسل الفيفا نسخة من وثيقة صادرة عن رابطة معروفة لابناء كابيندا في سويسرا ولم تتضمن الوثيقة تهديدا ، ولكنها تضمنت بعض المعلومات ، ممكن ان تقول انها مجرد منشور".

ولدى سؤاله عن ادخال الاحتراف الى أفريقيا ، قال حياتو "يوجد في أفريقيا بالفعل بعض الأندية الكبيرة ، خاصة في الشمال. وهذا ليس من سلطات الكاف. كل دولة تعتمد على بدائل سياسية واقتصادية. ان رغبة الكاف هي أن يظل اللاعبون في بلدانهم ،وألا يغادروها إلى أي مكان خارج القارة. كان الهدف الرئيسي من كأس الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين هو الإبقاء على اللاعبين في بلادهم حيث أصبحت لديهم بطولة حصرية خاصة بهم".

وفي شأن حقوق البث التلفزيوني وتعذر وصولها للدول الأفريقية ، قال حياتو "يدرك الكاف جيدا هذه المشاكل..أتفهم ، بصفتي رئيسا للكاف ، قلق الاتحادات الأهلية للعبة. سنحاول عقد اجتماع مع أصحاب حقوق البث وشبكات البث للتوصل إلى حل".

أما بالنسبة للنزاعات والخلافات بشأن لوائح الكاف التي تسببت في خروج مالي من البطولة ، قال حياتو "تطبق اللوائح بكل صرامة منذ بداية فعاليات البطولة. كانت اللوائح معروفة قبل بداية البطولة الحالية ولن تتغير. تناقشنا لبعض الوقت. يمكن لكل جهة التعبير عن نفسها.. لم أرد بنعم ، أو لا عندما تلقيت سؤالا عن إمكانية تغيير هذه اللوائح،لأن القرار ليس من شأني ، انه قرار اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف".

وفي رده على سؤال بشأن إقامة كأس الأمم الأفريقية كل أربع سنوات بدلا من كل عامين ، قال حياتو "إنه أمر مستبعد تماما في الوقت الحالي. نحتاج لإقامة البطولة كل عامين لصالح البنية الأساسية الرياضية في بلداننا. أقيمت أربعة استادات في غانا لاستضافة بطولة عام 2008 ، وأربعة استادات أخرى هنا في أنجولا لاستضافة البطولة الحالية. لم يكن هذا ليحدث دون وجود كأس الأمم الأفريقية. هذه البطولة تمثل أداة للتطوير ولا تقتصر على أنها منافسة في كرة القدم".

وعن إمكانية إقامة البطولة في السنوات ذات الأرقام الفردية ، قال حياتو "القرار معلق بالفعل. ولم يتخذ القرار.. يتطلب هذا تفكير طويلا في جدوى ذلك.. خاصة فيما يتعلق بالتصفيات المؤهلة للبطولات الكبيرة".

أما بالنسبة لبطولة أفريقيا المقررة عام 2016 ، فقال حياتو ، سنختار قريبا الدولة المنظمة للبطولة ، أي قبل ست سنوات من إقامة فعالياتها. وسنحافظ على فارق المهلة (ست سنوات) لمنح حق التنظيم قبل أي بطولة ومن ثم نستطيع منح حق التنظيم لأي دولة نثق في قدرتها على التنظيم وسيكون لديها الوقت الكافي للاستعداد".

وعن تقييمه لاثنين وعشرين عاما قضاها في رئاسة الكاف، قال حياتو "التقييم ليس من شأني. لا يمكنني تقييم نفسي. طموحي الوحيد هو أن أضمن قدرة كرة القدم الأفريقية على منافسة أفضل المستويات في العالم".

ولدى سؤاله عن إمكانية اعتزاله العمل في مجال اللعبة بحلول عام 2013 ، أكد حياتو أنه مسلم ويؤمن بالقدر وسيعتزل بالفعل عندما يجد انه غير قادر على العمل.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الكاميرون تضغط ومصر تتراجع

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنية كاميرونية

----------


## العالي عالي

د 10 
مصر (0) -:- (0) الكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربه ركينه اخرى للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

استماتة مصرية دفاعية

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربه ركنيه خامسه للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

د 13  

5 ركنية للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

وسط الملعب للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

فاول لمصر خطير

----------


## العالي عالي

د 17  

1 ركلة ركنية للمنتخب المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط مصري

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنية لمصر واستخلاص كاميروني على مرتين 
تماس مصري

----------


## العالي عالي

المدرب الكاميروني يوجه لاعبيه

----------


## العالي عالي

ألكساندر سونغ العقل المدبر للكاميرون 
خطأ لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

انزار اصفر لحسني

----------


## العالي عالي

بالتوفيق للمنتخب المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة في منتصف املعب ..

----------


## العالي عالي

د 20  
مصر - الكاميرون  
0 - 0

----------


## العالي عالي

احمد فتحي  

ينطلق  

مقطوعه

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمة مرتدة ...ضاعت على مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

لن تكتمل للأسف

----------


## العالي عالي

تسلل على إدريسو

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط على صاحب الكرة من جهة المصريين

----------


## العالي عالي

محمد زيدان  


خطء لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة ثابتة لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

زيدان يزعج الدفاع الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

فرصة ضائعة من المحمدي

----------


## العالي عالي

هدف للكاميرون بطريقة غبية

----------


## العالي عالي

د 26  

هدف كاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيييييييييييييييم

----------


## العالي عالي

يجب ان يكون وائل جمعه لانه طويل القامه

----------


## العالي عالي

د 25 
مصر - الكاميرون  
0 - 1

----------


## العالي عالي

بالتوفيق للمنتخب مصري الشقيق  
و إن شاء الله التعويض

----------


## العالي عالي

عماد متعب يضيع فرصة

----------


## العالي عالي

الكرة مصرية و ضغط كاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

حسني بطيئ كالعادة

----------


## العالي عالي

تشتيت كاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

بدأ الضغط المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

د 30  
مصر - الكاميرون  
0 - 1

----------


## العالي عالي

لاعب مصاب على ارض الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

يا رب تكرر مبارة نيجريا

----------


## العالي عالي

د 32  

ارتباك من هاني السعيد  

وركنية كاميرونية

----------


## العالي عالي

ارتبااك مصري بعد الهف ..

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا لصالح مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

مصر قادرة على تسجيل التعادل.....

----------


## العالي عالي

نقلات أرضية مصرية

----------


## العالي عالي

لا فى تركيز هجومى ولا في تركيز دفاعى

----------


## العالي عالي

تعود للحارس الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

تماس للكامرون د35

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط مصري بدون فائدة

----------


## العالي عالي

د37  
تماس لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

أحمد حسن قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة لا تصد ولا ترد

----------


## العالي عالي

أحمد حسن د37

----------


## العالي عالي

يعوض خطأه

----------


## العالي عالي

التعادل 38  
1-1  
احمد حسن

----------


## العالي عالي

المباراة تعود لنقطة الصفر

----------


## العالي عالي

قائد قائد قائد  
الكرة المصرية . 
أحمد حسن  
أنا متأكد مصر ستتأهل .

----------


## العالي عالي

فاول على مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

د 40  

كرت اصفر للمحمدي  

ووائل جمعة

----------


## العالي عالي

الحكم ناوي يطرد واحد مصري

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا لدفاع مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

انذار ل جيرمي

----------


## العالي عالي

تعود الروح في المنتخب المصري 
والثاني جاي

----------


## العالي عالي

ايتوا معصب

----------


## العالي عالي

الهدف السابع لأحمد حسن في أمم أفريقيا

----------


## العالي عالي

روح رياضية من لاعبي مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

د 42  

وقوف اللعب لمعالجة ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة أحمد حسن من 34 متر  

وبسرعة 90 كم بالساعة

----------


## العالي عالي

شوط ناري جميل والشوط الاول علي قرب الانتهاء والنتيجه 1/ 1

----------


## العالي عالي

طويلة من جمعة

----------


## العالي عالي

رائع يا عصام الحضري

----------


## العالي عالي

كانت خطيرة من ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

+ 2  

وقت اضافي

----------


## العالي عالي

خطيرة للكاميرون  
وتصدي الحارس المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

أداء متوازن من الفريقين الان والاداء محصور في وسط الملعب مع افضلية لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

ابعاد من الدفاع الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

مصرية في وسط الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل

----------


## العالي عالي

د 47  

الحكم يطلق صافرة معلنا عن نهاية الشوط الاول  

من الملحمة الكروية الافريقية

----------


## العالي عالي

بالتوفيق لمصر في الشوط الثاني

----------


## العالي عالي

التحليل على الجزيرة

----------


## العالي عالي

الهدف الذي سجله منتخب مصر سيعطي شحنة جديدة للمنتخي و سيرفع من معنويات اللاعبين

----------


## العالي عالي

شوط سىء 

الكاميرون أفضل 

خطفنا هدف بمجهود رائع من الصقر

----------


## العالي عالي

مازال الوقت للتسجيل من الجانبين
 انشاء الله يمتعونا كما متعتنا الجزائر امس
 و الخروج من الدفاع قليلا
 المنتخبين حذرين الا حد الان

----------


## العالي عالي

لكن  تنقصها  الفنيات  و التمريرات

----------


## العالي عالي

الكاميرون ضغطت بالبداية وسجلت هدف  
لكن عزيمة الفراعنة ادركت التعادل عن طريق احمد حسن

----------


## العالي عالي

إن شاء الله  تفوز مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

إن شاء الله خير و بالتوفيق للفراعنة

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله سيكون النصف نهائي 100% عربي

----------


## العالي عالي

الشوط الاول شوط جيد  
الافضلية كانت الكاميرون في بداية الشوط تم تحسن مستوى لاعبين مصر بعد دخول الهدف الاول  
بالتوفيق لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

على بركة الله  

الشوط الثاني يبدأ

----------


## العالي عالي

الكره عند الحضري

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة من اول المتعب  

خطيرة يا عماد

----------


## العالي عالي

عماد يضيع انفراد كالعادة

----------


## العالي عالي

زيدان يضيع

----------


## العالي عالي

د : 48 
مصر ( 1 ) .. الكآميرون ( 1 )

----------


## العالي عالي

انفردا تاني من زيدان ضايع

----------


## العالي عالي

مصر اخطر في الثلاث دقائق الماضيه

----------


## العالي عالي

د 50  

محمد زيدان تسديدة على المرمى  

وكاميني يتالق

----------


## العالي عالي

المنتخب المصري في الطريق الصحيح

----------


## العالي عالي

يااااارب المنتخب المصري يسجل الهدف الثاني ياااارب ان شاء الله مصر تفوز

----------


## العالي عالي

اخطاء دفاعيه للكاميرون  

ولصالح مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

حرام عليك يا زيدان يا انانى

----------


## العالي عالي

كرت اصفر لماندجاك

----------


## العالي عالي

3 أنفردات  أى لاعب صغير يحطها و هو مرتاح

----------


## العالي عالي

ابعاد من الدفاع الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنية لكاميروون

----------


## العالي عالي

تماس مصريه

----------


## العالي عالي

فرص قد يندم عليها المنتخب المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

خطرة من الكاميرون..لكن دون فائدة

----------


## العالي عالي

الحضري يخلص .. 


 د 53

----------


## العالي عالي

وائل جمعه على ارض الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

د 54  

اصابة لوائل جمعة  

سلامات يا وائل

----------


## العالي عالي

خطأ لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

خطيره كاميرونيه بجوار المرمى

----------


## العالي عالي

خطيييييييييييييرة جدا ...لكن جانبية من الكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

كرت اصفر نيكوا

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا على عماد متعب

----------


## العالي عالي

دفاع مصر يتخبط

----------


## العالي عالي

12 دقيقه من الشوط التاني

----------


## العالي عالي

د 57  
مصر - الكاميرون  
1 - 1  
احمد حسن-----------ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

ابعاد من فتح الله

----------


## العالي عالي

هاني سعيد يمرر الكرة لحسن

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمة كاميرونية

----------


## العالي عالي

يلا يلا يا مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

الكاميرون تلعب على التسديدات

----------


## العالي عالي

محاوله خطيره من ايونج تعلو المرمى

----------


## العالي عالي

د 60  
مصر - الكاميرون  
1 - 1  
احمد حسن-----------ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمه تنتهي عند الحضري

----------


## العالي عالي

يجب دخول شيكابالة وجدو  
ضروري

----------


## العالي عالي

ابعاد الكرة من عصام الحضري

----------


## العالي عالي

الفائز من هذه المباراة سيلعب مع الجزائر يوم الخميس المقبل

----------


## العالي عالي

قتالية كبيرة جدا جدا 
من المنتخبين

----------


## العالي عالي

ابعاد من احمد فتحي

----------


## العالي عالي

السيطره 50% 50%

----------


## العالي عالي

الحضري يتألق

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة وتألق الحارس

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنية رقم 12 لصالح الكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

قطع الكرة من هاني سعيد

----------


## العالي عالي

تماس لكاميروون .. 


 ضغط كاميروني خاالص

----------


## العالي عالي

وسط الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

سهلة في يد عصام الحضري

----------


## العالي عالي

د 64 
مصر - الكاميرون  
1 - 1  
احمد حسن-----------ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

سيطرة كاميرونية

----------


## العالي عالي

يارب استر  
ضغط للكميرون  
وحسني عبد ربه لاتعليق

----------


## العالي عالي

وسط الميدان كله للكامرون

----------


## العالي عالي

الحضري يحاول تهدئة اللعب بسقوط على ارض الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

عبد الواحد السيد في التسخين

----------


## العالي عالي

إحتكاك بين عماد متعب و سونغ 
 +

----------


## العالي عالي

جدووو دخوول .. و محمد زيداان خرووج

----------


## العالي عالي

خطأ للمنتخب المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

دخول جدو  نتمنى له توفيق

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة مرمى للمنتخب الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

د67 
1-1

----------


## العالي عالي

خطاء لصالح الكاميرون في منطقة خطرة جدا

----------


## العالي عالي

جيريمي يسدد ...و الحضري يصد الكرة

----------


## العالي عالي

إخراج الكرة لإصابة اللاعب الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

اللعب متوقف حاليا

----------


## العالي عالي

الحضري يؤدي مبآراه رائعة

----------


## العالي عالي

اللعب يعود من جديد

----------


## العالي عالي

اداء ضعيف للمتنخب  المصري  
يالله يا فراعنه بدنا احسن

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا لي مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

كرة في دفاع مصر 
معوض لفتحي وتماس للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا قاتل من كاميني

----------


## العالي عالي

زعلان جداً على مستواك يا متعب !

----------


## العالي عالي

الكرة عند ايتو

----------


## العالي عالي

اصابة لاعب الكاميرون رقم 18

----------


## العالي عالي

مصر تلعب على المرتدات

----------


## العالي عالي

ايتوآ 

تسديدة قوية تعتلي المرمى

----------


## العالي عالي

لاعبين مصر تعبوا من الان كيف لو تتمدد المباراه

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 83 و النتيجة 1 - 1

----------


## العالي عالي

مصر تلعب ع التعااادل ..  


تريد التمديد

----------


## العالي عالي

خطيرة للكاميرون وفتح الله يبعد الكورة

----------


## العالي عالي

واضح الارتباك من مدافعين مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

الكامرون تلعب بمنطقة مصر 
ولا يوجد ردة فعل مصرية

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل خروج حسني عبدربه  

ويدخل حسام غالي

----------


## العالي عالي

د 85

----------


## العالي عالي

مــــصــر (1) / (1) الكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

اعتقد ان شحاتة تأخر بعض الشيء

----------


## العالي عالي

د 85  
مصر - الكاميرون  
1 - 1  
احمد حسن-----------ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

هجمه كاميرونيه تنتهي للحضري

----------


## العالي عالي

الكرة عند الدفاع الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

ترتد الكرة من ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

ركلة زاوية للمنتخب الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

دخول ويبو و خروج ايمانا د87

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل اخر 3 دقايق للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

رمية جانبية للمنتخب الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

د 88  
مصر - الكاميرون  
1 - 1  
احمد حسن-----------ايمانا

----------


## العالي عالي

يا رب تستر وتنصر مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

عماد متعب يضيع القاضية

----------


## العالي عالي

تمريرة روعة من احمد حسن

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة مرمى للمنتخب الكاميروني

----------


## العالي عالي

زيدان ضيعنا في 3 كرات

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا ضد ادريسو

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهى الوقت الاصلي  
بالتوفيق لـ مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

ثلاث دقائق بدل الضائع

----------


## العالي عالي

دخلنا الوقت بدل الضائع

----------


## العالي عالي

تقطع من سونغ

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا ضد منتخب مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

رمية جانبية للمنتخب المصري

----------


## العالي عالي

اظن ان المباراة ذاهبة الى شوطين اضافيين....

----------


## العالي عالي

صافرات الحكم 1-1

----------


## العالي عالي

الاشواط الاضافية

----------


## العالي عالي

نهاية المباراة

----------


## العالي عالي

مصر جايبة 3-1 هدفين لأحمد حسن وهدف لجدو

----------


## العالي عالي

في الاعاده يتبين أن القول غير شرعي

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربه مرمى

----------


## العالي عالي

اثلجتم قلوبنا ايها الفراعنة

----------


## العالي عالي

الباين أننا سنري الجزائر  VS مصر من جديد

----------


## العالي عالي

د 101

----------


## العالي عالي

*قمة عربية خالصة في النصف النهائي*

----------


## العالي عالي

خطأ للكامرون على بعد 20 متر د101

----------


## العالي عالي

أداء جد متواضع لمصر  رغم الإنتصار

----------


## العالي عالي

معوض إنذار

----------


## العالي عالي

قمة الإثارة بقى فى السيمى فاينل

----------


## العالي عالي

- ستقابل الجزائر يوم الخميس !@

----------


## العالي عالي

اللهم انصر المسلمين والعرب 
 اللهم انصر ارض الكنانه وافرح شعبها

----------


## العالي عالي

فاول للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

وسط الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

حوالى 17 ركنية للكاميرون 
و لا ركنية لينا

----------


## العالي عالي

متعب تسلل

----------


## العالي عالي

أخطاء المساعدين تتكرر اليوم كما في مباراة أمس

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

3 دقائق على الشوط الاضافي الاول

----------


## العالي عالي

الكرة تذهب وترتد من الفريقين

----------


## العالي عالي

الجزائر تنتظركم

----------


## العالي عالي

فاول لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

3-1 دقيقة 105

----------


## العالي عالي

نهايه الاضافي الاول 

3_1 

لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

انشاء الله الشوط الثاني مصري

----------


## العالي عالي

طرد مساعد مدرب مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديلين للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

فاول لمنتخب مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

تسلل على سيد معوض

----------


## العالي عالي

الكرة في منتصف الميدان

----------


## العالي عالي

جدو نزل عمل الفارق .. لاعيب كبير ماشاء الله عليه

----------


## العالي عالي

فاول لي الكاميرون من منتصف الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

الـدقـيـقـه  108 

مصر  3 - 1  الكآميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

ركلة حرة غير مباشرة لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

18 ركلة ركنية للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

الفراعنة تلتهم اسود الكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

ايتو يسدد وخارج ارض الملعب ركنية

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنية رقم 19 للكامرون د110

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنيات بالجملة للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

ركنيه 20

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

كرت احمر للكامرون

----------


## العالي عالي

جدو احسن من زيدان بالف سنة ضوئية

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة مرمى للكميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديده من احمد حسن لاكن بعيده عن المرمى

----------


## العالي عالي

طرد صحيح 100%

----------


## العالي عالي

باقي 6 دقائق

----------


## العالي عالي

مثلثات رائعة

----------


## العالي عالي

محاولة للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة مرمى لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

باي باي ايتووو

----------


## العالي عالي

الـدقـيـقـه  116 

مصر  3 - 1  الكآميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

تنهيدة من دكة البدلاء

----------


## العالي عالي

بصراحة هاني سعيد من اكثر المتالقين

----------


## العالي عالي

صراع عالكرة 
ينتهى ركنية للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

د 117  

ركنية رقم 21 

للكاميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

دقآئق وتعلن النهاية بتأهل مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل للمنتخب المصريي  

محمد عبد الشافي يدخل

----------


## العالي عالي

خروج احمد حسن

----------


## العالي عالي

نقدر نقول مبرووووك لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي

الـدقـيـقـه  119 

مصر  3 - 1  الكآميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر دقيقة على نهاية الشوط

----------


## العالي عالي

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لشعب المصري الحبيب

----------


## العالي عالي

الـدقـيـقـه  120 

مصر  3 - 1  الكآميرون

----------


## العالي عالي

دقيقه واحده وقت بدل ضائعه

----------


## العالي عالي

الى الدور القادم  

الفراعنة في مواجهة محاربي الصحراء

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهت المبارة مبروووووووووووك لمصر

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي

تنتهي المبراة ومصر الى نصف النهائي

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجزائر تعتزم نقل 1000 مشجع إلى انجولا

وضعت شركة الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية مخططا لنقل 1000 مشجع إلى انجولا لمساندة منتخب بلادهم في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم.

وتلتقي الجزائر الخميس المقبل مع الفائز من مباراة مصر والكاميرون في الدور نصف النهائي للبطولة.

وقال مصدر مسؤول بالشركة لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية(د ب ا) اليوم الاثنين ان الشركة قررت تسيير أربع رحلات (سعة كل رحلة 250 شخصا) باتجاه مطار العاصمة الانجولية لواندا بعد غد الأربعاء ، مضيفا أن هؤلاء المشجعين سيتم نقلهم إلى مدينة بانجيلا في رحلات شارتر.

وأشار المصدر الى ان الشركة أبقت على نفس سعر التذكرة المحدد قبل بداية البطولة ، والمقدر ب 600 يورو.

كانت شركة الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية تتوقع نقل 3500 مشجع ،على الأقل، إلى انجولا لمتابعة الدور الأول من البطولة قبل أن تكتفي برحلة واحدة فقط بسبب ضعف الإقبال ، جراء ارتفاع تكاليف الإقامة في لواندا.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*عيسى حياتو يؤكد استمرار تنظيم بطولة الأمم الأفريقية كل عامين

أكد عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) استمرار العمل بتنظيم بطولة الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم مرة واحدة كل عامين رغم اعتراض أندية القمة الأوروبية التي تضم أعدادا كبيرة من اللاعبين الأفارقة.

وذكر حياتو في بيان اليوم الاثنين أنه سيتم تنظيم البطولة ، التي تستضيفها حاليا أنجولا ، كل عامين ، واستبعد رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي في الوقت نفسه تنفيذ مطالب الأندية الأوروبية بتنظيم البطولة مرة واحدة كل أربعة أعوام ،على غرار بطولة الأمم الأوروبية.

وشدد حياتو على أهمية بطولة الأمم  للدول الأفريقية وخاصة فيما يتعلق بتوسيع البنية الأساسية في المجال الرياضي.

يذكر أن أندية القمة الأوروبية تحاول منذ سنوات الضغط على الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم لتعديل نظام بطولة الأمم الأفريقية للحيلولة دون اضطرار لاعبيها للانضمام لمنتخبات بلادهم لفترات طويلة خلال الموسم الكروي بشكل يؤثر على نتائج الأندية ، ويتسبب أحيانا في إجهاد اللاعبين الدوليين وتعرضهم للإصابة.*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك للمصريين وان شاء الكأس عربي بغض النظر عن هويه صاحبه

----------


## العالي عالي

*"أحفاد الفراعنة" روضوا "الأسود" وتأهلوا للمربع الذهبي في كأس أفريقيا

أكد المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم تفوقه على نظيره الكاميروني ، حيث جدد أحفاد الفراعنة فوزهم على الأسود وتغلبوا عليهم 3/1 اليوم الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا بأنجولا.

وأصبح المنتخب المصري ، حامل اللقب ، ثالث المتأهلين للدور قبل النهائي في البطولة الحالية بعد منتخبي غانا والجزائر ، ليلتقي في الدور قبل النهائي مع نظيره الجزائري في مواجهة صعبة ستضمن لكرة القدم العربية مكانا في المباراة النهائية للبطولة الأفريقية.

تقدم المنتخب المصري خطوة مهمة على طريق الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي بعدما نجح في ترويض الأسود.

وشهدت البطولة الماضية عام 2008 في غانا تفوق أحفاد الفراعنة على أسود الكاميرون مرتين ، الأولى كانت في أولى مباريات الفريقين بالبطولة حيث فاز المنتخب المصري 4/2 والثانية كانت في المباراة النهائية للبطولة نفسها، وفاز بها المنتخب المصري 1/صفر ليتوج باللقب الأفريقي ، للمرة الثانية على التوالي والسابعة في تاريخ البطولة (رقم قياسي).

واحتفل اللاعب المخضرم أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري في مباراة اليوم بالمباراة رقم 170 له مع أحفاد الفراعنة ،محطما بذلك الرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات الدولية التي يخوضها أي لاعب مع المنتخب المصري عبر تاريخه الطويل.

كاد حسن /34 عاما/ أن يفسد الاحتفال على نفسه والجماهير المصرية بالمناسبة عندما سجل للمنتخب الكاميروني هدف التقدم عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه اثر ضربة ركنية لعبها أشيلي إيمانا في الدقيقة 26 ، حولها حسن برأسه إلى داخل شباك فريقه.

ولكن النجم المخضرم نجح في تصحيح الخطأ وسجل هدف التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 37 ، أخفق بعده الفريقان في تحقيق الفوز في الوقت الأصلي ليخوضا وقتا إضافيا لمدة نصف ساعة على شوطين.

ومع بداية الوقت الإضافي حسم المنتخب المصري المباراة بهدفين متتاليين سجلهما اللاعب البديل محمد ناجي (جدو) ، في الدقيقة 92 ، ثم أحمد حسن في الدقيقة 95 ، رغم أن الكرة لم تتجاوز خط المرمى.

قدم الفريقان عرضا قويا على مدار أكثر من 120 دقيقة ، وكان المنتخب الكاميروني الأفضل انتشارا في الملعب والأكثر استحواذا على الكرة ، ولكن الهجمات المصرية كانت الأخطر ليحقق الفريق فوزا ثمينا بعد أداء متكافئ في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.
*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]


 :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله نشوف مباراة جميلة ورائعة وفيها الروح الرياضية

----------


## العالي عالي

*مدرب مصر : التحكيم كان عادلا بالنسبة لمصر والكاميرون

أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم أن طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة فريقه مع نظيره الكاميروني مساء أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية ال27 بأنجولا كان عادلا في قراراته بالنسبة للفريقين.

وتغلب المنتخب المصري على نظيره الكاميروني 3/1 ليتأهل إلى الدور قبل النهائي ويتقدم خطوة جديدة على طريق الدفاع عن لقبه بالبطولة.

وقال غريب في تصريحات نقلها موقع الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) على الانترنت "منتخب الكاميرون فريق رائع. لعبنا بشكل جيد وكنا نعرف ما نريده لنحقق الفوز في هذه المباراة. ما من مباراة تخلو من الأخطاء وجميع حكام المباراة كانوا عادلين في قراراتهم بالنسبة للفريقين".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*رئيس الاتحاد المصري : مباراة الجزائر مواجهة بين الأشقاء ونتطلع للقب البطولة

قال رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم في أعقاب فوز منتخب بلاده على نظيره الكاميروني 3/1 أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا إن مباراة المنتخب المصري أمام نظيره الجزائري في المربع الذهبي يوم الخميس المقبل لا تتعدى كونها مباراة كرة قدم بين شقيقين عربيين .

وأوضح سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم في تصريحات للإذاعة المصرية أن هدف أحفاد الفراعنة هو التتويج بلقب البطولة وليس فقط الفوز في مباراة.

وناشد زاهر وسائل الإعلام بالتروي في التعامل مع الحدث وعدم التطرق إلى أشياء مضت ، مشددا على ضرورة مضي المباراة أمام الجزائر في إطار عربي أخوي.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الصقر المصري يشعر بالفخر لدخوله التاريخ *

قال أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم إنه يشعر بالفخر بعدما دخل التاريخ وقاد فريقه بنجاح إلى المواجهة المرتقبة مع نظيره الجزائري في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وسجل أحمد حسن /34 هدفا/ ثلاثة أهداف خلال المباراة التي قاد فيها المنتخب المصري للفوز على نظيره الكاميروني 3/1 مساء أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية للبطولة حيث كان أحد هذه الأهداف في مرمى فريقه عن طريق الخطأ بخلاف هدفين سجلهما في مرمى المنتخب الكاميروني.

وحطم حسن المشهور بلقب "الصقر" الرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات الدولية التي يخوضها أي لاعب مع المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) حيث كانت مباراة الأمس هي المباراة رقم 170 له مع الفريق ليتجاوز بذلك الرقم القياسي السابق والمسجل باسم المهاجم الشهير السابق حسام حسن والذي بلغ 169 مباراة.

كما أصبح حسن أول لاعب يسجل في مرمه فريقه ومرمى الفريق المنافس خلال مباراة واحدة على مدار تاريخ البطولة الأفريقية.

وجاء الهدف الآخر للمنتخب المصري عبر اللاعب البديل محمد ناجي (جدو) الذي سجل الهدف الثاني للفريق في بداية الوقت الإضافي الذي لجأ إليه الفريقان بعد انتهاء الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل 1/1 ليتقدم المنتخب المصري 2/1 بفضل هدف جدو قبل أن يحرز حسن الهدف الثاني له وهو الثالث للفريق.

وأعرب حسن عن افتخاره بشكل خاص بالإنجاز الذي حققه والذي يتعلق بعدد المباريات الدولية. وأوضح "هذا يجعلني أفتخر. إنه ليس شيئا يحققه العديد من اللاعبين".

وقال حسن مبتسما إن كونه أول لاعب يسجل في مرمى فريقه والفريق المنافس في مباراة واحدة لم يكن إنجازا يريده ولكنه تحقق.

ويلعب حسن حاليا في صفوف الأهلي المصري بعد سنوات رائعة من تجربة الاحتراف الناجحة في الأندية التركية وأندرلخت البلجيكي.

وأعرب حسن عن سعادته بإحراز جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة أمام الكاميرون. وقال "إنه مجرد شيء آخر في هذه الليلة. ولكن الشيء الرئيسي هو تأهلنا للدور قبل النهائي بالبطولة".

ويلتقي المنتخب المصري في الدور قبل النهائي نظيره الجزائري بعد غد الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

وتمثل المباراة بين المنتخبين المصري والجزائري مواجهة في غاية الصعوبة للفريقين خاصة بعد أحداث المباراة الفاصلة التي دارت بينهما في السودان خلال تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي والتي انتهت بفوز المنتخب الجزائري 1/صفر ليحجز محاربو الصحراء مقعدهم في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا على حساب أحفاد الفراعنة.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*إيتو : لعبنا وفاز المنتخب المصري باللقاء


سادت حالة من خيبة الأمل الشديدة معسكر المنتخب الكاميروني لكرة القدم عقب هزيمته 1/3 أمام المنتخب المصري مساء أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية ال27 والمقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وسقط المنتخب الكاميروني (الأسود التي لا تقهر) أمام نظيره المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) على استاد "أومباكا" بمدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية ليتأهل المنتخب المصري إلى الدور قبل النهائي في البطولة بينما خرج المنتخب الكاميروني من البطولة صفر اليدين.

ووجه المهاجم الكاميروني الشهير صامويل إيتو إشادة بالغة إلى جميع زملائه رغم الهزيمة التي أصبحت السقوط الثالث للأسود أمام أحفاد الفراعنة في النهائيات الأفريقية في غضون عامين فقط حيث سقط المنتخب الكاميروني أمام نظيره المصري مرتين في البطولة الماضية التي أقيمت عام 2008 بغانا.

وقال إيتو "إنها كرة القدم. اليوم ، أعتقد أننا قدمنا مباراة رائعة وكنا نستحق نتيجة أفضل من الهزيمة. ولكننا لعبنا وفاز المنتخب المصري باللقاء".

ورفض إيتو الحديث بشأن الهدف الثالث للمنتخب المصري وهو الهدف المثير للجدل ، وأكد إيتو أن الفريق حقق رصيدا لنفسه في البطولة.

أما المدرب الفرنسي بول لوجان المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني فالتزم الصبر والهدوء داخل المؤتمر الصحفي لكنه خرج من المؤتمر دون أن يبدي انطباعاته عن المباراة ، حسبما أفاد الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) على الانترنت.
* 
*



*

----------


## العالي عالي

*النجم المصري جدو يشيد بقدرة فريقه على اجتياز إيتو ورفاقه

أعرب محمد ناجي "جدو" مهاجم المنتخب المصري عن بالغ سعادته بفوز بلاده على أسود الكاميرون 3/1 أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بأنجولا قبل مواجهة الجزائر في المربع الذهبي للبطولة يوم الخميس المقبل.

وأكد جدو بعد فوز المنتخب المصري " قدمنا مباراة قوية من الناحيتين البدنية والذهنية ، وبذل اللاعبون جهداً كبيراً ونجحوا في العودة للمباراة رغم تقدم الفريق الكاميروني بهدف ، ولكن عزيمتنا تزايدت حتى نجحنا في تحقيق التعادل".

وأضاف جدو في تصريحات نقلتها صحيفة اليوم السابع "نجحنا في تسجيل هدف السبق في الشوط الإضافي الأول ، بعدما حالفني التوفيق في استغلال خطأ المدافع الكاميروني نجيتاب، قبل أن يحسم أحمد حسن فوز الفريق".

وأوضح أن فريقه لم يول التصريحات الثأرية التي أطلقها لاعبو الفريق الكاميروني قبل المباراة أي اهتمام "فدائماً ما يضعنا إيتو خارج دائرة المرشحين لإحراز اللقب، ولكننا ننجح كل مرة في الإطاحة بفريقه من البطولة ".

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*نسور نيجيريا تخطف الرصاصات النحاسية وتصطدم بغانا في المربع الذهبي لكأس أفريقيا

تأهل المنتخب النيجيري إلى المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بأنجولا إثر تغلبه على نظيره الزامبي 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية بمدينة لوبانجو .

وانتهى الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي بتعادل الفريقين سلبيا ليتم الاحتكام لضربات الجزاء الترجيحية التي حسمها الفريق النيجيري لصالحه.

وفي وقت سابق امس نجح الفريق المصري في انتزاع فوزا دراميا عندما حول تأخره بهدف أمام أسود الكاميرون إلى الفوز 3/1 ليلتقي مع الجزائر في الدور قبل النهائي يوم الخميس المقبل.

ويلتقي الفريق النيجيري مع منتخب غانا ، الذي أطاح بالفريق الأنجولي صاحب الأرض والجمهور بعدما تغلب عليه بهدف نظيف في دور الثمانية ، في الدور قبل النهائي الخميس المقبل.

وهذه هي المباراة الأولى في النسخة الحالية للكأس الأفريقية التي تشهد ضربات جزاء بينما شهدت مباراتي مصر والكاميرون والجزائر وكوت ديفوار وقتا إضافيا في حين حسم الفريق الغاني مباراته أمام أنجولا في الوقت الأصلي.

وسيطر الفريق النيجيري على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الأول ولكن مهاجمي الفريق افتقدوا الدقة في إنهاء الهجمة بينما ظهر الفريق الزامبي بشكل أفضل في الشوط الثاني والوقتين الإضافيين خاصة بعد طرد النيجيري أونييكاشي أبام .
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*شحاتة يفرض السرية على تدريبات المنتخب المصري

قرر حسن شحاتة ،المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم، فرض سياج من السرية على تدريبات منتخب الفراعنة في إطار الاستعدادات لمواجهة المنتخب الجزائري بعد غد الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

ويهدف شحاتة من وراء ذلك الى توفير أكبر قدر من التركيز للاعبين ومحاولة تهيئتهم نفسيا لتلك المباراة المصيرية.

وأكد شحاتة أنه يحاول إخراج اللاعبين من حالة الإفراط في الفرحة بعد الفوز على المنتخب الكاميروني "وهذا لن يتحقق إلا من خلال إبعاد اللاعبين عن وسائل الإعلام".

وأضاف شحاتة أن الجميع يعلم جيدا "حجم مباراة الجزائر ومدى أهميتها للجميع ،لذا فإنه من الضروري تخطي تلك العقبة بسهولة والمرور بها إلى النهائي الأفريقي وتحقيق إنجاز تاريخي".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*وزيرا خارجية مصر والجزائر يبحثان التعامل الحكيم مع مباراة الخميس

صرح المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية المصرية اليوم الثلاثاء إن إتصالا هاتفيا جرى اليوم بين وزيرا خارجية مصر أحمد أبو الغيط ، والجزائر ومراد مدلسى.

أكد الوزيران خلال الاتصال على أهمية "التعامل الحكيم مع مباراة كرة القدم" التي ستقام بين منتخبي البلدين بعد غد الخميس، وذلك على خلفية الأحداث المؤسفة التى وقعت فى اللقاء الأخير بين الفريقين فى الخرطوم فى شهر تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي.

وقال المتحدث إن الوزيرين إتفقا على إستمرار التواصل بينهما فى هذا الشأن.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الشارع الجزائري يقر بصعوبة المواجهة ضد مصر بكأس أفريقيا

أجمع الشارع الجزائري على استحقاق مصر التأهل للدور قبل النهائي في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا ولكنه بدا متفائلا بحسم "الخضر" مواجهة الفريقين بعد غد الخميس رغم الاعتراف بصعوبتها لتقارب مستوى الفريقين.

وأكدت سامية بورماد ،رئيسة القسم الرياضي بصحيفة "الفجر" اليومية ،أن الفراعنة استحقوا التأهل لقبل النهائي رغم تقديمهم مباراة متوسطة أمام منافس لم يكن بنفس المستوى الذي ظهر به في البطولة الأفريقية السابقة.

وتمنت بورماد عبور الجزائر إلى مباراة النهائي معترفة بصعوبة لقاء مصر الذي قد يحسم عن طريق ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية، واعربت عن املها في أن "تبقى المواجهة في إطارها الرياضي وأن يكون الفوز من نصيب الفريق الأفضل".

وتحدث الكاتب علاوة حاجي عن قوة المنتخب المصري الذي أثبث جدارته خلال مواجهة الكاميرون وأحقيته بتتويجه باللقب الأفريقي لمرتين متتاليتين مضيفا أن مباراة أم درمان (الفاصلة بتصفيات كأس العالم والتي حسمتها الجزائر لمصلحتها) لن تتكرر في بينجيلا ومتمنيا أن "تسيطر الروح الرياضية على لاعبي ،ومسؤولي و جماهير البلدين".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المدير الفني لمنتخب زامبيا يهاجم أحد الصحفيين

أفرغ الفرنسي هيرفيه رينار المدير الفني لمنتخب زامبيا شحنة حزنه لخروج الفريق من دور الثمانية لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين التي تستضيفها أنجولا أمس الاثنين على يد نيجيريا بالهجوم على أحد الصحفيين.

وانتهى حلم رينار والمنتخب الزامبي بضربات الترجيح التي ابتسمت لمنتخب النسور ، بعد انتهاء الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي لمباراة الفريقين في دور الثمانية بالتعادل السلبي لتتأهل نيجيريا لملاقاة غانا في الدور قبل النهائي.

وذكرت صحيفة "ماركا" الرياضية الأسبانية اليوم أن رينار اتهم كالوميانا كالوميانا الصحفي في جريدة "بوست" الزامبية بأنه سعيد لخسارة الفريق.

وقال رينار للصحفي بعد المباراة "تعال وواجهني إذا كنت تملك الجرأة ، سأكون بانتظارك"، قبل أن يصفه بأنه "حثالة" وبأنه "الزامبي الوحيد الذي يشعر بالسعادة ليل الاثنين".

وذكرت الصحيفة أن المدرب الفرنسي توعد الصحفي بالاعتداء عليه إذا لم يخرج من قاعة المؤتمر الصحفي.

وسبق لرينار وأن أعرب عن تذمره من قيام "بوست" بنشر تقارير صحفية "ملفقة بغرض تحقيق الانتشار".

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*أنجولا تعزز إجراءاتها الأمنية استعدادا للقاء مصر والجزائر بقبل نهائي كأس أفريقيا

عززت السلطات الأنجولية تدابيرها الأمنية في مدينة بنجيلا عقب فوز المنتخب المصري على نظيره الكاميروني 3/1 مساء أمس الاثنين في دور الثمانية من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا وتأهله إلى المربع الذهبي حيث سيلتقي مع نظيره الجزائري بعد غد الخميس.

وعقد مسئولو الأمن الأنجولي اجتماعا مع مسئولي بعثة المنتخب المصري في بنجيلا وفي مقدمتهم السفير أحمد طه نائب مساعد وزير الخارجية المصري وأوضح الجانب الأنجولي خلاله أن حكومة بلاده حريصة على أن يخرج اللقاء المصري * الجزائري في إطار آمن مؤكدين أن السلطات الأمنية الأنجولية ستبذل قصارى جهدها لتأمين البعثة المصرية .

كما وعد مسئولو الأمن في بنجيلا بزيادة التواجد الأمني حول الفندق الذي يقيم فيه المنتخب المصري حتى يمر اللقاء المرتقب بسلام.
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (23):

----------


## العالي عالي

مها لازم تحدد موقفك انتي مع الجزائر ولا مع مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

*هل تعرقل المكافآت استعدادات نيجيريا لقبل نهائي كأس أمم أفريقيا؟

ربما تؤثر مشكلة دفع المكافآت المالية للمنتخب النيجيري لكرة القدم على استعدادات الفريق لمباراته أمام المنتخب الغاني بعد غد الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

تأهل المنتخب النيجيري إلى الدور قبل النهائي أمس الاثنين بعدما تغلب على نظيره الزامبي 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد انتهاء مباراة دور الثمانية بالتعادل السلبي.

ويلتقي الفريق مع نظيره الغاني بعد غد الخميس في لواندا ، حيث يلتقي الفائز منهما في الدور النهائي مع الفائز بالمباراة الثانية في نفس الدور والتي تجمع بين منتخبي مصر والجزائر في بينجيلا.

كان الاتحاد النيجيري وعد اللاعبين بحصول كل منهم على مكافأة قيمتها 30 ألف دولار في حال التأهل الى دور الثمانية و12500 دولار أخرى في حال الفوز على زامبيا في دور الثمانية. وتردد أن مسئولي المنتخب حصلوا على حوالي ضعف ما حصل عليه اللاعبون.

كان من المفترض أن تأتي المكافآت من قبل الاتحاد النيجيري وفريق عمل تابع للرئاسة النيجيرية ، لكن مسئولي الاتحاد قالوا اليوم الثلاثاء إنهم لم يتسلموا أي أموال من الفريق الرئاسي.

وسافر مسئول بالاتحاد إلى نيجيريا ليأتي بالمزيد من الأموال لدفع مكافآت اللاعبين ، ولكن المخاوف تحوم حول عدم الحصول على مايكفي لدفع مستحقات اللاعبين في حال التأهل لنهائي البطولة الأفريقية.

من ناحية أخرى ، قال فريق العمل الرئاسي إن شايبو أمودو المدير الفني للمنتخب يجب أن يقال لأن الفريق لم يلعب بالمستوى المعهود.

وذكرت وسائل الإعلام النيجيرية أنه طلب الى مسئولي فريق العمل العودة لأن حضورهم يحدث تمزقا لحملة منتخب النسور للفوز بالبطولة الافريقية.

يذكر انه تم تشكيل فريق العمل الرئاسي ليعمل جنبا إلى جنب مع الاتحاد النيجيري ، خلال مشوار الفريق النجيري في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 .
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*فولهام الإنجليزي يستهدف المصري "جدو"

ذكرت شبكة "سكاي سبورتس" الإخبارية اليوم الأربعاء أن نادي فولهام الإنجليزي لكرة القدم يعتزم السعي للتعاقد مع المهاجم المصري الدولي محمد ناجي (جدو) .

لفت جدو، لاعب الاتحاد السكندري المصري،الأنظار بشدة خلال كأس الأمم الأفريقية الحالية "أنجولا 2010" حيث أحرز ثلاثة أهداف ، رغم مشاركته لفترات قصيرة نسبيا.

جاء الهدف الثالث لجدو أمس الأول الاثنين في المباراة التي فاز بها الفريق المصري على نظيره الكاميروني 3/1 في دور الثمانية للبطولة، ليقتسم صدارة الهدافين.

ويبدو أن فولهام ليس النادي الانجليزي الوحيد الذي يسعى للتعاقد مع جدو ، حيث تردد أن سندرلاند تقدم بعرض للاتحاد السكندري للحصول سعيا لضم اللاعب.

ويتوقف الأمر على المقابل المالي الذي يتطلع إليه الاتحاد للاستغناء عن مهاجمه الموهوب ، خاصة وأن عقده مع الفريق ينتهي صيف 2012 .
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجزائر تقرر زيادة أعداد الجماهير في أنجولا إلى 2500 مشجع

قررت شركة الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية زيادة عدد المشجعين الذين ستنقلهم إلى انجولا لمساندة منتخب بلادهم أمام نظيره المصري غدا الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا إلى 2500 مشجع.

كانت الشركة وضعت مخططا أوليا لنقل 1000 مشجع فقط.

وقال وحيد بوعبد الله ،الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة اليوم الأربعاء ، أن إدارة الشركة تحصلت على رخصة تسيير أربع رحلات مباشرة إلى مدينة بينجيلا التي ستحتضن المباراة بسعة إجمالية تصل إلى 1000 راكب ورخصة ثانية لتسيير ست رحلات إلى مطار لواندا بسعة 1500 راكب.

وأضاف أن أول رحلة ستنطلق الساعة السادسة صباح غدا الخميس والعودة إلى الجزائر مباشرة بعد نهاية المباراة.

وأكد بوعبد الله أن سعر التذكرة حدد ب600 يورو وان المشجعين سيتحملون تكاليف تأشيرة الدخول إلى انجولا والتطعيم ضد الحمى الصفراء ، والذي يصل الى 100 يورو، مشيرا أن وزارة الخارجية ستتولى منح تأشيرات جماعية للمشجعين بمطاري لواندا وبينجيلا.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأنجولي بيدرو مونتوراس يفكر في اعتزال كرة القدم

أكد المهاجم الأنجولي بيدرو مونتوراس أنه يفكر في اعتزال كرة القدم في سن السابعة والعشرين.

وقال مونتوراس لمحطة "تي بيه ايه" التليفزيونية الأنجولية بعد خروج بلاده من كأس الأمم الأفريقية عقب الهزيمة صفر/1 أمام غانا في دور الثمانية ، أنه يفكر في اعتزال عالم الساحرة المستديرة.

سقط مونتوراس مهاجم بنفيكا البرتغالي من القائمة الأساسية لبلاده في كأس الأمم الأفريقية ، حيث اعتمد البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه، المدير الفني لأنجولا ،على فلافيو ومانوتشو في هجوم الفريق خلال البطولة.

بدأ مونتوراس مسيرته الدولية عام 2001 ولكن مشواره تعرض لكثير من الإصابات.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*المدافع المصري وائل جمعة: المباراة أمام الجزائر ليست ثأرية

ابتعد المدافع المصري المخضرم عن اللغة السائدة في بعض وسائل الإعلام وأكد أن منتخب بلاده لن يبحث عن الثأر عندما يلتقي نظيره الجزائري في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بانجولا غدا الخميس.

كانت هزيمة الفريق المصري صفر/1 أمام نظيره الجزائري في 18 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي في أم درمان بالسودان في المباراة الفاصلة المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، أثارت الكثير من التكهنات حول رغبة أحفاد الفراعنة في الثأر من هزيمتهم.

وفي الوقت الذي تحدث فيه بعض لاعبي الفريق المصري عن الثأر، قال جمعة لاعب الأهلي المصري ، أنه سيذهب إلى المباراة من أجل اللعب وتحقيق الفوز.

ورغم ذلك قال جمعة للإذاعة المصرية ان جزء من تركيز لاعبي الفريق المصري أمام الكاميرون في دور الثمانية كان منصبا على المباراة المرتقبة أمام الجزائر ، وهو ما يمكن أن يكون أثر على أدائنا.

وأكد نجم خط الدفاع المصري ان فريقه يسعى للتأهل إلى المباراة النهائية والتتويج بلقب البطولة لتعويض الجماهير بعد الاخفاق في الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم.

ونفى حمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد للفريق المصري الرغبة في الثأر ، ولكنه أعرب عن اعتقاده بأن الفائز من هذه المباراة سيكون الاقرب للفوز باللقب.

وأوضح صدقي ان مباراة الجزائر محطة مهمة على الطريق للمباراة النهائية.

*

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]المنتخب الغاني يستعيد جهود أسامواه قبل مواجهة نيجيريا[/align]
*[align=center]*

استقبل منتخب غانا أنباء طيبة اليوم الأربعاء قبل المباراة المرتقبة أمام نيجيريا في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم "انجولا 2010" غدا الخميس.

فقد صار المهاجم الغاني اسامواه جيان جاهزا للمباراة بعد تعافيه من الإصابة في الفخذ التي تعرض لها خلال مباراة فريقه أمام أنجولا والتي سجل فيها هدف الفوز.

ولايزال فريق غانا يعاني من عدة إصابات بين صفوفه ، وبينها مايكل إيسيان وستيفين ابياه وجون مينساه وجون باينتسيل ولاريا كينجستون.
*   [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجزائري بلحاج : سنحاول الارتقاء بمستوانا*
*

وصف نذير بلحاج، ظهير أيسر المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم ، المنتخب المصري بأنه رائع و"فريقنا (المنتخب الجزائري) أيضا يتمتع بمستوى طيب حاليا بعد البداية الخاطئة لنا في البطولة. ستكون مباراة كبيرة" في إشارة إلى المواجهة بين المنتخبين غدا الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وبدا بلحاج ، المحترف في بورتسموث الإنجليزي ،الأقل إنزعاجا بين لاعبي المنتخب الجزائري قبل مباراة الغد ، حيث أكد أنه يفضل التركيز في النواحي الرياضية.

وقال بلحاج في تصريحات نقلها الموقع الالكتروني الرسمي للاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) اليوم الأربعاء انهم سيحاولون الاستفادة من المباريات السابقة التي خاضهاالفريق للخروج بنتيجة طيبة أمام المنتخب المصري ، "لسنا تحت أي نوع من الضغوط".

وصل المنتخب الجزائري إلى مدينة بينجيلا الأنجولية أمس الثلاثاء بعد الفوز الثمين ،والرائع الذي حققه الفريق على أفيال كوت ديفوار 3/2 يوم الأحد الماضي في دور الثمانية للبطولة.

وقال بلحاج إن فريقه يأمل في أن يخرج من البطولة الحالية بأكبر مكاسب ممكنة لأن البطولة تمثل أيضا استعدادا لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وأضاف "شاهدنا بعض المباريات الجميلة في البطولة الحالية.. التي تمثل مفاجأة.. بعض الفرق بدأت البطولة بترشيحات هائلة ولكن مستواها كان دون التوقعات. وصلنا للمربع الذهبي وسنستغل كل فرصة تسنح لنا".
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*البنيني كودجا يتولى تحكيم موقعة مصر والجزائر*
*

أعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) اليوم الأربعاء قائمة حكام الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بأنجولا والذي تقام مباراتيه غدا الخميس.

يضم طاقم التحكيم لمباراة مصر والجزائر الخميس ، الحكم البنيني كوفي كودجا،يعاونه جاهونو ديسيري من بوروندي والزامبي شيشينجا كينيث ،والحكم الرابع مارتينز دي كالفالو هيلدر، من أنجولا.

أما طاقم تحكيم المباراة الأخرى بالدور قبل النهائي والتي تجمع بين غانا ونيجيريا ، فيقوده الجنوب أفريقي دانيل بينيت ، يعاونه مواطنه موليفي اينوك والتونسي حساني بشير ، والحكم الرابع ،التوجولي ديوبي كوكو.
*

----------


## anoucha

:Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## العالي عالي

*أبوتريكة يطالب لاعبي المنتخب المصري بالفوز على الجزائر


حرص محمد أبوتريكة لاعب النادي الأهلي المصري اليوم الأربعاء على إجراء اتصال تليفوني بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة حسن شحاته قبل يوم واحد من موعد المباراة المرتقبة أمام الجزائر في المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا .

وطلب أبوتريكة من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بنقل تحياته لزملائه بالفريق وأنه يطالبهم بضرورة تحقيق الفوز على المنتخب الجزائري والتأهل على إثرها إلى المباراة النهائية للبطولة الافريقية.

يذكر أن أبوتريكة وعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بالحضور إلى أنجولا في حالة تأهل الفراعنة للمباراة النهائية للبطولة الافريقية.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الفريق المصري يرتدي الزي الأحمر والجزائري بالزي الأبيض*
*
حدد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة مصر والجزائر في المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة في أنجولا اليوم الأربعاء الملامح النهائية للشكل الذي ستسير عليه المباراة التي تقام غدا الخميس .

وأكد سمير عدلي المدير الاداري للمنتخب المصري أن لاعبي المنتخب المصري سيرتدون القميص الأحمر والسروال القصير (شورت) الأبيض و الجورب الأسود في حين سيرتدي المنتخب الجزائري الفانلة البيضاء والسروال الأبيض و الجورب الأبيض.

وأضاف المدير الاداري في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) أن الاجتماع الفني تطرق للجانب الأمني وتأمين البعثتين المصرية و الجزائرية قبل وبعد المباراة نظرا للحساسية المعروفة بين الجانبين و حتى لا يتكرر سيناريو أحداث مباراة الفريقين في اللقاء الفاصل من التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم بجنوب إفريقيا 2010 بالسودان في تشرين ثان/ نوفمبر الماضي .

أشار عدلي إلى أنه تقرر دخول الجماهير المصرية في البداية لملعب المباراة في تمام الخامسة مساء بتوقيت أنجولا ( السادسة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة) على أن تدخل الجماهير الجزائرية بعدها بنصف ساعة على أن يخرج جمهور الفريق الفائز أولا يليه جمهور المهزوم.

يذكر أن مباراة مصر و الجزائر التي ستقام غدا الخميس على ستاد مومباكا في تمام الثامنة و النصف بتوقيت أنجولا ( التاسعة و النصف مساء بتوقيت القاهرة).


*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*المصري جدو : "قررت تأجيل احترافي لما بعد الفوز بكأس أفريقيا"*[/align]
[align=center]
نجح محمد ناجي (جدو) مهاجم المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم ونادي الاتحاد السكندري في جذب الأنظار إليه في الفترة الأخيرة بعد تألقه الملفت للنظر مع الفراعنة خلال منافسات كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في أنجولا وتسجيله لثلاثة أهداف حتى الآن ، لذا التقت به وكالة الأنباء الألمانية ( د ب أ ) وأجرت معه حوارا موسعا أعرب خلاله مهاجم المنتخب المصري عن سعادته بالتواجد ضمن صفوف الفراعنة.

أكد جدو أنه نجح في أن يكون عند حسن ظن الكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري و الجمهور المصري ، كما أنه بذلك ضمن أن يكون في حسابات شحاته بشكل مستمر .

وأضاف مهاجم الفراعنة في حواره مع(د ب أ) "أنه لم يصدق قيام حسن شحاته باختياره لتمثيل المنتخب المصري قبل انطلاق البطولة الافريقية ، و كانت أصعب لحظة في حياته عندما تم الدفع به في مباراة نيجيريا في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة و تسجيله هدفا بعد نزوله بدقائق" .

أوضح جدو "أنه بدأ يشعر تماما بمدى صعوبة البطولات الكبرى حيث إنه لم ينضم للمنتخب المصري في أي وقت سابق لكنه سرعان ما تكيف على أجواء بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية بفضل الثقة المستمرة التي يمنحها له شحاته و زملاؤه بالفريق" .

أشار مهاجم المنتخب المصري إلى "أن مشاركته مع الفراعنة في بطولة بحجم كأس الأمم الافريقية تعتبر بمثابة انتقال كبير في حياته الكروية و نجح أن يثبت ذاته حتى أنه سجل ثلاثة أهداف منذ انطلاق البطولة حتى الآن"..

وأكد جدو "أنه يتمنى أن يكون هداف بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية الحالية إلى جانب التتويج باللقب الافريقي و هذا لن يتحقق إلا بالجهد المتواصل أثناء التدريبات بشكل يومي و الدليل على ذلك الاشادة التي يحظى بها من قبل الجميع".

وقال إن " مباراة المنتخب المصري أمام نظيره الجزائري غدا الخميس في المربع الذهبي للبطولة الافريقية تعتبر بمثابة حياة أو موت لا بديل فيها عن الفوز و انتزاع بطاقة التأهل إلى المباراة النهائية معترفا بأن الجزائر ستكون بوابة عبور الفراعنة إلى النهائي الافريقي" .

وعن العروض التي تلقاها مؤخرا ، نفى محمد ناجي (جدو) الأنباء التي ترددت حول احترافه بالخارج مؤكدا أنها مجرد شائعات لا أساس لها من الصحة خاصة و أنه سمع أنباء عن تلقيه عروضا من ريال سويداد الأسباني و كذلك أخرى انجليزية وأيقن تماما أنها غير صحيحة.

وأشار جدو إلى "أنه على يقين تام بأن البطولات الافريقية دائما ما تكون محط أنظار السماسرة ووكلاء اللاعبين لانتقاء اللاعبين تمهيدا لجلب عروض مغرية لهم وفتح مجال الاحتراف أمامهم".

وعن رغبته في الانتقال إلى أي ناد مصري ، قال جدو "أن عقده مستمر مع الاتحاد السكندري و أنه لا يستطيع الرحيل عنه إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة محمد مصيلحي رئيس النادي الذي يكن له كل الاحترام و التقدير".

أكد جدو أن تركيزه حاليا منصب على التألق مع المنتخب المصري و قرر غلق ملف الاحتراف أو الانتقال إلى اي ناد آخر إلا بعد التتويج باللقب للمرة الثالثة على التوالي و سيكون بمثابة انجاز تاريخي بالنسبة له.


          [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*الصقر المصري يحطم الأرقام القياسية ويحلم باللقب الأفريقي الثالث على التوالي

على مدار عقود طويلة ، أنجبت كرة القدم الأفريقية العديد من نجوم الساحرة المستديرة الذين تركوا بصماتهم على البساط الأخضر وفي قلوب المشجعين داخل القارة السمراء وخارجه.

ولكن عددا قليلا من هؤلاء النجوم نجح في الجمع بين جمال الأداء وروعة الإنجازات وتحطيم الأرقام القياسية لأن الإنجازات والأرقام لا ترتبط كثيرا بالأداء الفني أو المهاري الرائع في الملعب.

لذلك لم يكن غريبا أن يخطف لاعب خط الوسط أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري الأضواء من الجميع في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في أنجولا.

وعلى الرغم من وجود العديد من النجوم المحترفين في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية مثل الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا والكاميروني صامويل إيتو والغاني مايكل إيسيان والنيجيري جون ميكيل ، كان أحمد حسن المشهور بلقب "الصقر" هو أبرز اللاعبين الذين تركوا بصمة واضحة في البطولة الحالية حتى الآن.

ولعب الصقر دورا كبيرا في بلوغ فريقه الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة التي سبق وأن قاده للفوز بها ثلاث مرات سابقة أعوام 1998 في بوركينا فاسو و2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا.

وإذا فاز الصقر مع المنتخب المصري (أحفاد الفراعنة) بلقب البطولة الحالية سيكون أول لاعب يتوج باللقب الأفريقي أربع مرات وهو إنجاز يصعب على أي لاعب تحقيقه مجددا.

ولكنه لن يكون الرقم القياسي الوحيد الذي يحطمه أحمد حسن في البطولة الحالية أو في مسيرته مع المنتخب المصري بشكل عام.

ومع بداية البطولة الأفريقية الحالية في أنجولا تربع الصقر مع اللاعب الكاميروني المخضرم ريجبور سونج على قائمة أكثر اللاعبين المشاركين في البطولات الأفريقية برصيد ثماني بطولات لكل منهما.

وأصبح الصقر أول لاعب مصري يشارك في ثماني بطولات لكأس الأمم الأفريقية متفوقا على المهاجم الشهير السابق حسام حسن الذي كان أول لاعب مصري يشارك في البطولة سبع مرات وذلك عام 2006 بمصر.

والأكثر من ذلك أن مشاركات الصقر جاءت في ثماني بطولات متتالية بينما كانت أولى مشاركات مواطنه حسام حسن في بطولة عام 1986 ولكنه غاب عن بطولتي 1990 و1994 و1996 و2004 .

وقاد الصقر المنتخب المصري إلى تحطيم رقم قياسي لعدد المباريات المتتالية التي يحافظ فيها أي منتخب على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في نهائيات كأس أفريقيا حيث كان الرقم السابق مسجلا للمنتخب الكاميروني برصيد 12 مباراة متتالية خاضها الفريق بين عامي 2000 و2004 .

ولكن المنتخب المصري بقيادة الصقر حطم هذا الرقم في البطولة الماضية بغانا عام 2008 حيث كان فوزه في المباراة النهائية على الكاميرون هو المباراة الثالثة عشر على التوالي للفريق التي يحافظ فيها على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في النهائيات.

وكانت بداية هذه السلسلة خلال مباراة الفريق أمام نظيره الكاميروني بالذات في الدور الأول بنهائيات بطولة 2004 في تونس.

وواصل الصقر وأحفاد الفراعنة تألقهم في البطولة الحالية وعززوا هذا الرقم القياسي بأربعة انتصارات متتالية لتصبح مباراتهم أمام أسود الكاميرون هي السابعة عشر على التوالي بدون أي هزيمة في النهائيات منذ عام 2004 .

وخلال هذه المباريات السبعة عشر حقق المنتخب المصري 13 فوزا وتعادل في أربع مباريات وسجل لاعبوه 36 هدفا واهتزت شباكه تسع مرات فقط.

كما شهدت المباراة الماضية رقما قياسيا جديدا شخصيا للصقر حيث خاض المباراة 170 له مع الفريق ليحطم بذلك الرقم القياسي السابق المسجل باسم حسام حسن أيضا وهو 169 مباراة دولية مع منتخب مصر.

ولم يعد الصقر صاحب الرقم القياسي في مصر فقط بل وفي القارة السمراء بأكملها حيث يحتل المركز الثالث بين لاعبي العالم في عدد المباريات الدولية بعد حارس المرمى السعودي محمد الدعيع (181 مباراة) والمكسيكي كلاوديو سواريز (177 مباراة) .

وشهدت مباراة الفريق أمام نظيره الكاميروني أمس الأول أيضا ملحمة جديدة للصقر المصري حيث أكد هذا اللاعب الذي تجاوز الرابعة والثلاثين من عمره أنه نموذج للأداء الرجولي والحماسي ومصدر لا ينضب للطاقة والنشاط بين صفوف المنتخب المصري.

وسجل حسن ثلاثة أهداف في هذه المباراة كان أولها عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه عندما حاول إبعاد الضربة الركنية التي لعبها النجم الكاميروني أشيلي إيمانا ولكنه حولها برأسه إلى داخل الشباك المصرية.

ولكن اليأس لم يتسرب إلى اللاعب فنجح في تسجيل هدفين في شباك المنتخب الكاميروني ليقود أحفاد الفراعنة إلى الفوز 3/1 ويصبح أول لاعب في تاريخ بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية يهز شباك فريقه والفريق المنافس خلال مباراة واحدة بالنهائيات.

ولذلك لم يكن غريبا أن يصفه موقع الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) على الانترنت اليوم الأربعاء بأنه "نجم النجوم" .

واستهل الصقر مسيرته مع المنتخب المصري في 29 كانون أول/ديسمبر 1995 وذلك خلال مباراة ودية خسرها المنتخب المصري 1/2 أمام نظيره الغاني (النجوم السوداء).

وكان ضمن صفوف المنتخب المصري في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 1996 بجنوب أفريقيا لتكون أول مشاركة له في النهائيات.

ولعب الصقر دورا كبيرا في فوز الفريق بالبطولة التالية التي استضافتها بوركينا فاسو عام 1998 كما سجل أحد هدفي فريقه في المباراة النهائية للبطولة والتي فاز بها 2/صفر على منتخب جنوب أفريقيا.

وعلى مدار ثماني مشاركات في البطولة الأفريقية ، خاض الصقر حتى الآن 30 مباراة في النهائيات كما شارك مع الفريق مرتين في كأس العالم للقارات وذلك في عامي 1999 و2009 حيث خاض خلالهما ست مباريات بخلاف مشاركته مع الفريق في العديد من المباريات بالتصفيات الأفريقية و80 مباراة ودية رغم انشغاله برحلة احترافه في تركيا وبلجيكا.

وخلال 170 مباراة دولية مع الفريق ، نجح المنتخب المصري في تحقيق الفوز في 87 منها وسجل الفريق 303 أهداف واستقبلت شباكه 170 هدفا.

وإلى جانب رغبة اللاعب في الفوز مع منتخب بلاده بلقب البطولة الحالية ، يتمنى الصقر أيضا تحطيم الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات التي يشارك فيها أي لاعب في النهائيات وهو الرقم الذي يستحوذ عليه ريجبور سونج برصيد 36 مباراة خاض منها 35 مباراة منذ الدقيقة الأولى وحتى الأخيرة بينما شارك في الدقيقة 69 من مباراة فريقه أمام تونس في الدور الأول للبطولة الحالية.

ويستطيع الصقر معادلة هذا الرقم إذا شارك مع الفريق في مباراته بالدور قبل النهائي للبطولة غدا ثم شارك في المباراة النهائية في حالة الفوز غدا أو مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث في حالة الهزيمة غدا على أن يشارك في أربع مباريات بالبطولة التالية التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والجابون عام 2012 وذلك في حالة تأهل أحفاد الفراعنة للبطولة.*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]وانتهت أمم افريقيا .. بنهائي تاريخي 
بين 
مصر , غانا 
وفاز المنتخب المصري بهدف محمد ناجي ( جدو ) في الدقيقه 86

كل التمنيات للمنتخبات جميعا بالتوفيق 
خاصه الجزائر .. كل التوفيق لهم في مونديال كاس العالم 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك لفوز مصر

----------


## Ctrl

مبروك لينا كلنا  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مبروك من عاشقة رياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان للمصرين

----------


## Ctrl

الله يبارك فيكي عاشقه  :SnipeR (51):

----------

